# The Shackled City - Golarion Prelude



## ahayford (Sep 16, 2011)

The Cardinal had great plans for the upcoming Cauldron Flood Festival and required additional stocks of the rare imported ale’s and wines The Drunken Morkoth had become well known for. How he managed to sell such rare and expensive brews at the prices he did was beyond anyone’s guess. The Cardinal had place an order at the port town of Sasserine since it was the only place one could acquire such luxuries on the island. Since the Cardinal had to stay and mind the Inn, he had naturally offered the job of picking up the stock to one of the few people he could trust in the lake district, Valinnan.

Valinnan had accepted his “holy” mission to retrieve the imported booze with gusto. Anything to get out of the city for a while. Plus the mission came with a nice reward from the old man. And, if a few bottles disapeared during the trip, he could always just write it off to breakage. While he was tempted to hitch on to a caravan by himself, he had chosen to enlist the aide of a few of his fellow ne’re do well friends, believing in safety in numbers.

Svexyn had started dropping by the Inn most nights of late. It seemed like maybe he simply had no where else to go. There were rumors that he once worked for one of the various gangs in Cauldron, but recently he had had a rather violent falling out. The Cardinal didn’t seem to particularly mind him hanging around as long as he kept his dark brooding in check. It wasn’t unusual though for a ring of empty seats to form around the Tiefling at the bar.

Marcus was a former Guardsman. The Cardinal had been offering Marcus a job as a bouncer on the odd nights the Drunken Morkoth was particularly busy.  Being of modest means, he couldn’t afford to hire him on full time.

Caytis was an expelled academy mage who had been given the boot for his short temper and lack of of focus. His interest in martial training was deemed a distraction by the stuffy academy masters. He started showing up at the Morkoth fairly regularly, spending what meager coin he was able to scrape together from working at Weer’s elixirs as an errand boy. The near sighted Weer was one of the few people that didn’t immediately recoil upon seeing the black scales on his flesh that marked his draconic heritage.

All of them being in need of a little adventure, and more importantly, coin, they all decided to join up with the next caravan to Sasserine. Anyone able to prove they could handle a sword had the option of signing on as a guard. Any caravaner providing one guard to the common defense was allowed to travel with the caravan for free. Dead weight had to pay. The group hoped to provide enough swords to at least pay their fare, leaving more of the Cardinal’s reward for themselves.

The caravan master was a fat Keleshite by the name of Adofo. The pungent aroma of exotic desert oils and spices filled their nostrils as he sized up their skills. After evaluating their kit and engaging each member of the band in a quick sparring match, he granted guard status to Marcus. Two of the group would have to pay their way. The party payed their coin and settled into a small, somewhat ramshackle wagon that they had rented from Surefoot’s Livery. A rather flea bitten water buffalo was harnessed to the wagon. It lazily chewed on some grass as they waited for the caravan to commence.

They didn’t have to wait long, because not long after their testing, Adofo climbed onto a wagon pulled by two large water buffalo, and sounded a horn. The caravan, and the small group of adventurers, were on their way out of the city.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wilbur stumbled along the well worn trade road. Each footstep brought him inexorably closer to the city which had been haunting his dreams. Every night when he closed his eyes, he could see the great city built into the old bones of the a once might volcano. Somehow, he knew that his fate was intertwined with that of the city. The “Portal and the Key” offered glimpses of understanding, fleeting images and whispers on the wind. The fact that he could not piece together the meaning pushed him even harder to reach his goal.

Wilbur’s shoes had worn out before he had even reached the island, and now his feet were callused and bloody. His money had ran out in Sasserine. He couldn’t remember the last time he ate and his water skin had dried out that morning. Still, he focused on the horizon and moved one foot in front of the other. Before long, he thought he could see a pale wisp of smoke in the distance. It had the friendly curling look of a cook fire and promised civilization. He wasn’t sure how far he had walked, but he knew he couldn’t have yet reached Cauldron.

A few more hours passed and Wilbur could see the jungle breaking up. Ahead in a clearing to the side of the path, a rather sizable walled compound lay nestled up to the edge of the jungle. The eight foot limestone wall had a small guard post at each corner, and a wooden gate at each end of the enclosed courtyard. Two guards stood at the gate nearest him, idly leaning on their spears and chatting while they burned away the time until the end of their shift.

Through the gate, Wilbur saw what appeared to be a roadhouse and guard barracks. The tantalizing smells of fried bananas and roasted fish wafted over the wind and made his stomach protest angrily. A sign over the gate depicted a troop of monkeys leaping and playing, performing all kinds of death defying tricks. In bold script, the sign declared this to be “The Lucky Monkey”.

It was then, so close to salvation, that Wilbur’s body finally decided it had had enough. Wilbur’s eyes rolled into the back of his head and the ground rushed up to meet him.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nia had followed the strange city man for the last two days. Even the city folk knew that you didn’t travel the jungle alone. Nia considered her hypocrisy briefly, but decided Shelob counted as another person. The scarlet spider chittered idly on her shoulder, sensing its masters praise. Despite the fact that the trade road was well traveled, it still held many dangerous that could ensnare the unwary traveler. 

Nia had been on her way to the city of Cauldron to learn about the ways of her grand sire when she had seen the odd man stumbling his way down the trade road. More out of a sense of morbid curiosity then anything else, she had shadowed him. Perhaps he would have the good graces to die amusingly or distract any particularly large predators that might be roaming about. Unexpectedly, she sensed the wildlife was giving him a wide berth. There was some kind of power in him. Something strange and alien the wildlife didn’t like.

She saw the cooking fire smoke before the city man did, and smelled it long before that. The familiar smells of Hillfolk cooking made her long briefly for her village. Perhaps civilization wouldn’t be so bad if they could cook a proper ox-tail. Not long after spying the walled village, she saw the city man finally give up and collapse in a heap.

She stared at the body, and then at the village. The frolicking monkeys that covered the sign and the building’s exterior made her sneer in disgust. Only city folk would think monkey’s were cute. They were nuisances. They constantly stole food and damaged irrigation systems. In some ways they were worse then rats. She pondered the foolishness of the city folk a while longer before finally coming to a conclusion. Oh well, now was as good a time as any to meet these city folk, she thought. Maybe they will share some of that fish I smell if I drag their tribesman to safety.

----------------------------

The trip had been, largely, a disappointment. Not a single lion or bandit attack the entire way to Sasserine. The city had largely been a bust too. The local wine merchant had moved the Cardinal’s order to a holding facility outside the city walls in anticipation of their arrival. All that remained for them to do was load the casks and bottles on the wagon and pay the woman. She shrewdly judged the weight of the coin purse Val handed her then bid the party good day.

The trip back to Cauldron had been proving to be equally uneventful. However, things had just begun to look up. The caravan master decided to stop the troop at the only road house between Sasserine and Cauldron, “The Lucky Monkey”. The low wall and paltry guard complement wouldn’t stop an invading army, but it would keep out the local flora and fauna. The caravaners led their animals to water troughs inside the protective walls, then all piled into the Inn for some food and drink.

Wood carvings of monkeys jumped out at the patrons from every corner of the large common room. They were carved intricately into hand railings and ran along the surface of the bar. Some climbed defiantly up bar stools or hung lazily from the rafters. The proprietor had opened up awnings that ran around the entire common room, letting whatever breeze could be found outside blow through the crowded room. It looked like they could easily be lowered again to keep the water out during the rainy season. Large reed paddle fans rotated slowly on the ceiling, connected to a long rod that ran into the kitchen. The sweet smells of bananas, garlic, fish, and pork created a bouquet that made everyone salivate.

Valinnan, Caytis, Marcus, and Svexyn had just settled around a table near a large open window, when they noticed the room go suspisciously silent. In the doorway stood what appeared to be a native woman. Her black hair was cropped short. Bits of strange bone, small jars, and other fetishes adorned the simple woven reed halter and loin cloth she wore. Several of the Hillfolk in the common room not so far removed from their native heritage gasped and made some kind of protective sign. Attached to an improvised stretcher, she was dragging a robed man who was mumbling incoherently in his sleep. 

“Your tribesman needs water.”

The barkeep rushed over to the man with a cup of water and gently lifted it to the man’s lips. After taking a few shallow sips, Wilbur’s eyes snapped open.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 16, 2011)

Marcus hadn't really been surprised that he was the only one of the little band from the Drunken Morkoth to be afforded "guard status" or so it was called. Caytis seemed to know a bit about the blade but had his head too much into magic to really focus on the intricacies of weaponry. Val was a nice enough guy, hiring him on behalf of The Cardinal and all that, but he lacked either the grace or the strength of a warrior. Svexyn was... difficult to read. Not that Marcus had really tried. But it seemed like the heavily-hooded man much preferred to keep out of sight, rather than stand and fight. Well, as long as he wasn't using stealthy talents like the scum of the street Marcus had tried to arrest in days not too long past... But really, not too bad a group to be working with, even for such a simple job. And at least things had gone fairly smooth. Up to now...

_Just when I'm about to have a drink,_ goes through Marcus's head as he stands and goes to the slowly-waking man. He keeps his eyes on the strange woman, too, but isn't terribly concerned about her. If this was meant to be an ambush, there were easier and more effective ways of staging one. He taps the barkeep on the shoulder and grunts "Get him some food, too. I'll pay for him." He takes the mug of water and helps the poor fellow drink slowly until he seems well enough to lift it himself.

"So what brings you to the wilds, with a native no less, and to the brink of dying of thirst?" he asks when it seems the man might be able to answer, voice rough as ever as he brushes a strand of dark hair back from his forehead, inadvertently accentuating his scar.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 16, 2011)

Nia scowled to herself. Not even a word of thanks greeted her. No one offered name, nor water, nor food to ease her way. She would have loved to have imitated one of her mentor's, Kilsasha, legendary rages...but Kilsasha herself had drilled more than once into Nia's head that she should not make threats she was not willing, or able, to back up. Nothing hurt one's credibility more than having a bluff called...and for a witch to lose credibility hurt not just her, but her sisters as well.

Her strange blue eyes strayed and found the _Opai'lei_, the First People, who had been tamed by the invaders. They flinched at the hard scorn in her face and posture. The invader called them 'hillfolk,' and by capitulating, they had lost what they had been, and become Hillfolk in fact.

At least they had the grace enough to flinch. Some part of them remembered what they were. That gave Nia a glimmer of hope.

She released the erstwhile tribesmen from her glare and looked down to watch the innkeeper reviving the fool on the floor. It was, she decided, only right that all courtesy went first to the man who would die without it. She would give the innkeeper a fair moment to offer her courtesy before shaming this place by asking for water.

To the man who addressed the fool, she said stiffly in her accented Common, "Him did not come to de jungle wit' me." Her lips peeled back in a sarcastic grin. "If him had, I'd have kept him on his feet...or killed him on de spot." She nodded at him, sprawled on the floor there. "Found him walkin' de trade road, no food or water or blanket to sleep on. Someting be watchin' over him, doh I know not what. Someting be keepin' him alive when him should be dead."

There. Let them chew on _that._


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 16, 2011)

Wilbur's body rises with a start, speaking in a language no one recognizes.

He finally composes himself and looks at the faces around him.
"Where am I? I need to move on. I have to reach Cauldron. Everything will happen there! The stars converge and destiny will be revealed!"

He looks feverish, but that could just be the long walk in the heat without drinking or stopping. His robe that covers his armor was thankfully hooded, so he wasn't fully exposed to the sun.

"Where is my backpack?"

[sblock=OOC]
I assume no one speaks Aklo. May I change the curse to Tongues? Babbling madman is a very good fit 
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 16, 2011)

"Everyting you had when I found you, you still have," Nia said dismissively. "I am no teef."


----------



## jkason (Sep 16, 2011)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf Magus*

Seeing that enough people seemed to be tending to the gibbering man who hadn't the sense to drink water on a hot day, Caytis stayed where he was. It was nice for folks to be staring at someone else for once. Besides, his pride still stung that he'd not passed the caravan master's muster; one more time his skills weren't what they should have been, despite all his study.

But then he noticed the way the other Hillfolk were responding, and he turned his gaze more closely to the woman who had dragged the man in. She seemed simple enough; wore no armor, bore no impressive weaponry, but still, there was power there. More than just the mystery of why a native would bother to rig up a stretcher to aid a local. Caytis found himself wandering forward, and was about to introduce himself when the man awoke. He listened to the protestation, then sighed.

"Great. A fortune teller," he muttered. "Don't bother, friend, I already know my destiny, and it's a whole lot of hitting my head against walls."

Satisfied that he's responded to the clearly-hallucinating man, he turns his attention back to the woman and offers an awkward hand. "Caytis Maggerin.  So, what makes you say something's looking out for this one?"



[sblock=ooc]
	
	



```
HP: 10/10       AC: 15      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 13   Init: +02
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD: 00/12     ACP: -1     ASF: 00   Spot: +05

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             01     0     +2   -1*       
Will:            03     2     +1  

* -1 Reflex (Wyrm Blooded trait)  
** Conditional: Immune sleep, +2 vs enchantments, +4 vs acid  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quadrens                +2        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit
Quadrens, Spell Combat  +0        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit 
Composite Shortbow      +2        1d6         20/x3        Range 70 ft.

* Conditional: +1 attack with Arcane Pool enhancement.

Arcane Pool: 5/5 remaining    

Spells Prepared:
* 0 Level (3): Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Light
* 1st Level (2, DC 15): Shield, Shield
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 16, 2011)

Nia stared at the outstretched hand of 'Caytis Maggerin' suspiciously, then gave him a good once-over. His ears were pointed, like Tree-Folk, only not as large. Halfblood then. Maybe the hand was a Tree-Folk thing. She decided to ignore it rather than pretend knowledge of the ritual.

"You do not know de jungle den, Caytis Maggerin," she told him ominously. "Dere be tings dere dat hunt men and monkey as if one were de udder. Dey've no fear of us that stand on two feet, and dey don't care about no road neither."
She gestured at Wilbur.

"Two days I follow him, and I see and hear and smell what he don't. De beasts of de jungle never close in on him. Dey do not stalk him, even doh he be alone. Not even de sweatflies be troublin him. Dat's when I know some spirit be watchin over him. So I keep followin' to see what him be up to."


----------



## jkason (Sep 16, 2011)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf Magus*

Caytis, finally realizing that the newcomer is no more interested in shaking his hand than most when they first see him, lowers his hand, glad for once of the scales as they cover the flush in his cheeks. As the woman explains her meaning, Caytis forgets his own embarrassment, re-assessing the recently-revived man. 

"So, what exactly are you up to, mister stars-and-destiny?"


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 16, 2011)

Svexyn could feel the stares from some of the other patrons.  Some of them were aimed at him, some were not.  This group seemed to draw attention, but also to afford them a little bit of solitude.  He could get used to this.  He sits, thinking of what to do when they return to Cauldron when the door is opened, and the silence hangs in the air.  Turning, he gets his first glimpse of a wild girl.

The rest happens while he watches, as the owner moves to get water.  The guard moves to help and Caytis speaks to the girl.  He simply stares, noting there was something different about this girl.  Something feral.  He looks at the stretcher to see the mumbling figure and simply waits to hear what the girls' response is to Caytis' question.

Her blunt response brings a grin to his face, as Caytis then questions the man.  He liked her already.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 16, 2011)

Marcus places a gentle hand on the man's shoulder, trying to help keep him still. "Easy, friend, take it easy. You're still some distance from Cauldron and trying to go right now will just kill you. Here, drink, eat a bit, regain your strength. I'll talk with our caravan master, see if maybe we can get you a spot traveling with us, so you don't die on your little journey. Alright?"

He looks up, still squatting by the robed man, to eye the native woman. "Not often I see folk on this island with such a sense of generosity, miss. Perhaps it's just the difference in our cultures. Might you tell us, and this man you saved, your name so his rescuer can be thanked properly?"


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 16, 2011)

Nia's eyes narrowed for a moment at Marcus' tone of voice. The words of Kilsasha came back to her. _A Stranger is more dangerous wielding soft words than hard steel._ What did he want with her? Why was he trying to make her trust him?

Then she almost laughed out loud at herself, for the basket she had half-woven herself into. Here she stood, waiting for someone to show courtesy. When someone did, she immediately doubted his intention. Stranger or no, to be cruel to him reflected poorly on her, no one else.

"Nia Sky-Eyes," she replied, then nodded. "Your courtesy is appreciated. Unexpected, but appreciated."


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 16, 2011)

*Wilbur*



Shayuri said:


> "Everyting you had when I found you, you still have," Nia said dismissively. "I am no teef."



Wilbur looks around finally seeing his backpack. One of the patrons must have removed it as they laid him on the table.
"Never wanted to say that. I don't know you yet... right?"



jkason said:


> "So, what exactly are you up to, mister stars-and-destiny?"



"I'm no fortune teller or stargazer... the alignment of the stars just mark certain times, not showing the destiny. The future is sometimes revealed to me by ... powers that have dominion over time and space. But this visions and dreams are neither easy to understand nor pleasant. I would share my connection with you, but it tends to... confuse people to see it.
What I know for sure is that I have to reach Cauldron, soon."



Dragonwriter said:


> Marcus places a gentle hand on the man's shoulder, trying to help keep him still. "Easy,  friend, take it easy. You're still some distance from Cauldron and  trying to go right now will just kill you. Here, drink, eat a bit,  regain your strength. I'll talk with our caravan master, see if maybe we  can get you a spot traveling with us, so you don't die on your little  journey. Alright?"
> ...



"Alright and very much appreciated. A caravan will bring me fater and safer to my destination than mere walking."



> "Nia Sky-Eyes,"



"Thank you very much for you help. May your inevitable end be a pleasant one.
My name is Wilbur."
He says the last sentence louder to the behalf of the others around him.

[sblock=OOC]
Wilbur 2
Wilbur Warrington

I assume no one speaks Aklo. May I change the curse to Tongues? Babbling madman is a very good fit 
[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Sep 17, 2011)

A troop of several adolescent Hillfolk girls led by a rather stren looking middle-aged Hillfolk woman then emerged from the kitchens and began passing out bowls of hearty fish stew to the inn’s guests. The stew was obviously the cuttings and bits to ugly to serve on their own, but it had a heady aroma that promised a full, satisfied belly. The barkeep motioned for one to be brought to the near delerious man on the floor.

All offers of coin are charmingly waved off by the barkeep.








“My friends, I would not be able to uphold my reputation of being the most hospitable inn keeper in the bushlands if I did not offer at least some form of nourishment to my visitors. Anyone that crosses my threshold is welcome to one bowl of stew, all the water he can drink, and a safe place to sleep within my walls. My name is Orin. I’m afraid I can offer little in the way of medical supplies, but If there is anything I can do for your friend there, let me know.”

The aging Chelaxian grinned, showing several gold teeth, as he mopped his balding scalp with a colorful scarf. His clothing was simple, in the colonial style, but he wore several pieces of rather expensive jewelry, perhaps a testement to running the only protected road house between the bustling cities of Sasserine and Cauldron. 

As the girls passed out the bowls of stew, they also left small placards listing the inns services and charges. The older woman barked orders to the young girls and quickly sheparded them back into the kitchen as soon as they emptied their trays of stew. Her black hair was braided into tight cornrows and pulled back into a pony tail. As she left the common room, her eyes stared over long at Nai.

Caravan master Adofo pushed the stew aside and ordered a small feast off the placard, as did several of the more richly appointed caravaners. Stewards and merchants unable to afford an entourages gobbled their stew, then walked into the early evening air to see to the lodging of the pack beasts and stowing of their cargo for the night.


----------



## ahayford (Sep 17, 2011)

[sblock=For Svexyn Only]
On the night breeze, you barely make out the following.

http://www.naturesongs.com/cicadapl1.wav
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 17, 2011)

Val sits at the table with in the Lucky Monkey with the others from his group; as they laugh and carry on, his mood is unusually thoughtful. _What an odd crew we make, but we complement each other well both in skills and personality. Each other, and likely no others . . ._ As he ponders the implications of their unlikely bonding, his long, tapered fingers absently stroke the colorful markings on his face. Present since his birth, the markings were typically mistaken by other for tattoos; however, they were a part of him, a legacy of his birth. His golden eyes shift from Xyn's horns to Caytis' coal black scales, then to Marcus' perfectly ordinary human features. _Some of the differences that set us apart are not so apparent as others, but still tell._

Suddenly aware of his strange mood, Val's handsome features rearrange themselves into his more usual amused grin; he runs fingers through his shaggy black mane, pulling the hair from his face just as the door flies open to reveal a savagely decked out native woman and her ailing charge.

He watches the scene play out as his friends take their own approaches to the newcomer - or not, in Xyn's case - and waits to see what happens.

When the stew and water comes, he eats with the gusto of a man who lives as though any meal may be his last, eagerly cleaning every last bit from the bowl and spoon.


----------



## ahayford (Sep 17, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] crap...Sorry mowgli thought I'd seen a post from everyone. I would have waited on the DM update.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 17, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Not a problem! [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 17, 2011)

"I saved your life," Nia informs Wilbur, "but you do not know me. De ting dat watches you owes me now. You tell it so. De ants be gnawing your bones if I'd not carried you in."

Nia seems to relax a bit at Orin's hospitality, and her glare loses its accusing edge. Even so, her posture and demeanor are still very much those of a person in a situation that could turn dangerous at any moment. She asks for roast pork, a fried banana, and a clean bed...a combination she pays one gold coin for. Despite her primitive origins, there's nothing exotic about the coin...gained through trade perhaps. Or maybe found on the bodies of explorers before they were devoured!


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 17, 2011)

Svexyn chuckles at the words of the wild girl and turns to Val.  "Ants don't gnaw on bones, but she already knows that.  And that guy, something's weird about what he's talking about.  Either way, looks like we will have company on the road back.  I'm heading outside, the freedom suits me more..."

He finishes his stew, not caring to spend more than he should on anything else.  His funds were going to be saved for taking care of his mother.  Knowing his heritage was one that others stayed clear of, he doesn't care to be gawked at any longer, as he exits the building and looks for a place to rest for the night.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 19, 2011)

*Wilbur*



Shayuri said:


> "I saved your life," Nia informs Wilbur, "but  you do not know me. De ting dat watches you owes me now. You tell it  so. De ants be gnawing your bones if I'd not carried you in."
> 
> ...




"Be careful which ones attention you wish for..."
Wilbur says cautiously, happily taking the provided food and lodging.

[sblock=OOC]
Wilbur 2
Wilbur Warrington

I assume no one speaks Aklo. May I change the curse to Tongues? Babbling madman is a very good fit 

---

Perception is only +1 (no racial bonus bonus, no ranks). As I said, skills are unfinished and I have currently Internet troubles. Sorry.

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 19, 2011)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*

Both of the newcomers made Caytis nervous. But then, people in general made him nervous, so he tried to shake off his misgivings. He made room at the group's table for both the wild woman and the man with the odd visions, and ate his soup in silence, fighting against the worries whispering in the back of his own mind. 

_Doesn't seem our new friend much likes whatever it is that watches over him..._ he lets himself think, then shoves the thought back in an effort to enjoy the evening as he hoped there would be no more unpleasant surprises.


----------



## ahayford (Sep 20, 2011)

The troop of Hillfolk girls emerge once again from the kitchen, carrying bountiful platters of food and drink. The middle-age woman brings Nai her plate personally. She sets the food down and politely refused coin for the food. 

“Don’t tink I don’t know who ya are child.” She glaces at Nai’s garb.“Or who ya tink ya are anyways. I still follow de old ways here, and this here house be mine as much as it is dis outlander’s. You don’t cause trouble here, or judge me and me girls.”

With that she spins, on her heal and marches back to her kitchen.

As the evening meal is lain out, merchants begin talking amongst themselves. One conversation sticks out more then then others, as the two men are talking so loud as to almost be yelling. One merchant, is a greying human in fine, but simple travel clothes. The other, is a ratty white haired dwarf, with a smile full of gold teeth. 

The human slams his mug on the table.

“It is our duty to the city to fix this problem and ensure the city has enough food to make it to the next harvest. You know as good as anyone that our local food crops are not enough too feed our population.”


“I still fail to see how this is my problem.” The dwarf utters through a belch.

The human sneers. “If honor fails to motivate you, perhaps economics will. Starving people will not pay for your luxuries. It makes good economic sense to shift our imports to bring more food into the city rather then the casks of wine and cigars you have on your wagons outside.”

“Bah, I sell my goods to the nobility and upper class. I have a feeling they’ll make it through this “crisis” just fine. In fact, I heard the grocer’s guild fabricated the entire rice weevil pestilence as a way to raise the price on rice.” The man grins.  “Good for them”.

The conversation continues on into the night, until eventually, the dwarf laughs, shakes his head, and goes up to his room, leaving the human fuming into his rum.


Svexyn

You emerge outside into the evening air. The sky is turning orange and red as the sun nears the end of its daily journey. You can still smell the comforting aromas of The Lucky Monkey’s kitchen, but the din of hungry travelers lessens as you cross the threshold. Caravan workers are still hard at work brushing down pack animals and stacking barrels and crates for the night. You spy a covered pavilion that several off duty workers have already claimed spots under.


*Incoming Rolls


----------



## ahayford (Sep 20, 2011)

[sblock="Svexyn Only"]You aren't positive, but you think the sound is getting louder...or perhaps you can just discern more sources.
[/sblock]

[sblock="Valinnan Only"]You can barely make out this noise on the night wind.

http://www.naturesongs.com/cicadapl1.wav
[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 20, 2011)

Svexyn listens to the sounds of the night, wondering just what tomorrow would bring.  The sound he heard earlier seems to be louder now, as he looks about into the surroundings, his eyes able to pierce the darkness easily.  He tries to discern the location that the noises are coming from, as well as get an idea of where the nearest fires are located.  Bugs usually don't like being close to fires...

Taking 20 on Perception to find source of the sounds if possible.


----------



## jkason (Sep 20, 2011)

*Caytis Maggerin*

Caytis listened with interest to the talk of food shortages--and more, the talk of false shortages made to increase profits. He frowned, but managed to stop himself from standing and demanding answers. It wasn't his conversation, as much as the participants couldn't be bothered to keep it from his ears. Instead, he ate in silence, forcing a smile in those instances when his companions seemed to notice his dourness. 









*OOC:*


are Nia and Wilber at our table? Just wasn't sure if Caytis would have heard the comment from the other hill woman.


----------



## ahayford (Sep 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


 The way I pictured it was that Nia and Marcus are standing over Wilbur. Wilbur is recovering his strength on the floor/at a table. Valinnan and Caytis are sitting at a table nearby (as was Svexyn until he walked out), and Svexyn is now outside. Please feel free to correct/update your current position


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 20, 2011)

Once Wilbur seems recovered enough, Marcus helps him to a table. He orders his own roast pork and fried bananas, but just drinks water. And he pays for a private room. The loud conversation, or argument, between the merchants brings up some things of no surprise to the former guardsman. Underhanded business practices were all too common, particularly in a city as corrupt as Cauldron.

[sblock=OOC]
Subtracting the 2 GP, 5 SP from my sheet.
[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Sep 22, 2011)

*Svexyn*

You listen intently, trying to discern the origin of the sound. It continues to grow louder. What once was a single chirrup has now become a chorus with discernable differences in pitch and tempo. The sound seems to be coming from the jungle north of the outpost on the other side of the trade road. As you slowly walk toward the west gate to get a better view of the jungle, you spot a small stampede of wildlife burst from the jungle. Various vermin and even a jungle cat erupt from the jungle in the direction of the noise, cross the road, and dive into the cover of the other side. 

The sun has dipped bellow the horizon, but a pale orange glow is now visible over the jungle in the direction of the noise. 

The workers have retired to a campfire near the covered pavillion and have begun singing and carrying on around the flames. A young hillfolk girl has exited the inn to retrieve some water from a nearby well. The guards are still at their posts at the east and west gate, but seem rather disinterested in doing anything besides dozing off.

*The Lucky Monkey*

The evening comes upon the inn relatively uneventfully. The noise has died down somewhat as the good food and spirits take their tole on the already exhausted caravaners. Merchants discuss their plans for tomorrow with their subordinates as the young women emerge to collect plates and empty mugs. One girl exits the building carrying a large bucket, presumably to retrieve water for her cleaning duties.

Incoming rolls


----------



## ahayford (Sep 22, 2011)

[sblock="Valinnan and Wilbur"]
The sound is getting obviously louder. It sounds more like a chorus now as opposed to a single source.
[/sblock]

Various bar partrons begin to look around in a state of bewilderment. Several people get up to peer out the windows.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 22, 2011)

Marcus is near-oblivious to anything going on beyond the table, so focused he is upon his food once it arrives. When people stand up and go to the windows is when he finally takes notice of anything. His brow furrows as he remains sitting and watching. He quietly asks to his table-mates, "Any ideas why they're... doing whatever they're doing?"


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 22, 2011)

Svexyn calls out to the hillfolk girl, asking, "That noise.  The one that caused all those animals to run across the trade road.  Is that normal around here?"

He awaits her answer, keeping an eye on the direction of the noise.  

[sblock=For DM]Wondering if I got this right. Noise is coming from across the road.  Then, a stampede of animals erupted and crossed.  Are THEY the source of the noise, OR, is the noise from the direction they ran FROM, and they seemed to be running AWAY fromt he direction of the noise?[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 22, 2011)

Nia glanced up from her meal at Marcus' question and looks around. At the sight of the people's reactions, she frowns in dubious confusion. Rather than waste time speculating though, she simply calls to the nearest person who seems to be acting strangely.

"You dere. What is de matter? You look like you hearin' spirits or someting."


----------



## ahayford (Sep 22, 2011)

Svexyn

The girl pauses and listens, as if hearing the noise for the first time. She shakes her head in the negative.

 De jungle be full of life. I'm sure its just some night insects, wakin' up from a long nap


The Lucky Monkey

The grey haired human from the earlier arguement motions for Shayuri to come to the window and take a listen.









*OOC:*


 Nai is rolling Knowledge Nature


----------



## ahayford (Sep 22, 2011)

[sblock="Nai Only"]
You recognize the insect song immediately. It is from a particularly voracious breed of fire beetle. Typically, they roam in small numbers are are fairly harmless. However, if their nests are disturbed, usually by colonial farmers or miners, the resulting swarms have been known to lay waste to vast swaths of wilderness....including any wildlife unfortunate to get caught in its path.

Great Succes
The juevenille form are sometimes referred to as "ember" beetles, and the adult form "fire" beetles. Warriors have been encountered that can spit small balls of fire.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 22, 2011)

As Nia listens, her eyes widen, and her knuckles whiten where she grips the windowframe. She takes a deep breath to steady herself, then says to everyone in the inn, "Death is coming. We must all leave right now. Bring only what you have witchoo, for it may already be too late."

In the stunned silence that follows, she repeats, louder, "Go! Everyone out of here and flee up the road to de lake city! Dey are loud, and if dey not already here, dey are _many_ to be so loud! Dey will burn and eat anyting in dere way!"

And now she was backing towards the door, imploring everyone else to follow...but clearly about to give up and make a run for it by herself.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 22, 2011)

Marcus looks a bit confused, but obeys. _Taking orders that made sense was never a problem, after all._ He grabs his near-at-hand pack and swings it up over his shoulder as he stands.

"You heard the lady!" he barks. "Everyone get your things and get your asses out the door!"

He goes to Nia and whispers, "Can you elaborate on just what has you so scared? Is there any way for some of us to slow them down while everyone else runs, if need be?"


----------



## jkason (Sep 22, 2011)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*

Caytis, on the verge of moving off to sleep for the night as he relaxed, stood upright with a start as Nia warned of impending death. He glanced to Wilbur, wondering if this was part of whatever force the hill woman claimed protected him, but said nothing. 

He moved instead to try to help herd the folk of the inn outside, where they could retreat to safety. He worked his way through the crowd to Marcus and Nia as he did so. His hand hovered over the odd, four-bladed dagger he carried, but he kept it sheathed for the moment.

"What the hells is going on?" he asked, shaken that the previously-confident hill woman seemed now ready to bolt in fear.

[sblock=mini-stats]  HP: 10/10       AC: 15      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 13   Init: +02
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD: 00/12     ACP: -1     ASF: 00   Spot: +05

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             01     0     +2   -1*       
Will:            03     2     +1  

* -1 Reflex (Wyrm Blooded trait)  
** Conditional: Immune sleep, +2 vs enchantments, +4 vs acid  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quadrens                +2        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit
Quadrens, Spell Combat  +0        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit 
Composite Shortbow      +2        1d6         20/x3        Range 70 ft.

* Conditional: +1 attack with Arcane Pool enhancement.

Arcane Pool: 5/5 remaining    

Spells Prepared:
* 0 Level (3): Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Light
* 1st Level (2, DC 15): Shield, Shield[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 22, 2011)

Svexyn does not like the answer.  She was useless.  Something scared the whole forest into running away.  He doesn't like the idea of finding out just what would do such a thing.  He calls out, "Everyone!  Somethings coming this way, and it's got the whole forest running away.  You feel like finding out just what that is that glows in the distance and causes everything to run for cover?"

He always carried only what he could, as he moves to the door of the tavern to warn the others.  As he opens it, he notes the mood has changed.  "We've got something glowing coming this way.  Scared the whole of the forest into running for cover.  I don't want to find out what it is..."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 22, 2011)

"You would call dem 'fire beetles,'" Nia said. "But you do not know dem. You only see de scouts, out foraging and easily keeled. Dis be a swarm. A whole hive boilin' out of de ground like a river of flame. Layin' waste to all before dem."

She shook her head. "If de glow ken be seen, time be far too short. We must run, run fast, and run _now_!"


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 22, 2011)

Marcus nods and turns back to the people still inside. "Everybody out!" he veritably roars. "And anyone with some weapon skill, hang in the back with me. We'll handle rear-guard, try to put down any of these things that get too close to everyone else."

The young man steps outside and picks up his guisarme. He waits at the ready for everyone else to get out the door and on the move.


----------



## ahayford (Sep 22, 2011)

The grey haired human brushes off Caytis's and Marcus's efforts to lead him outside and places a hand on Nai's shoulder.

An air of confused panic trembles in his voice.


What? Run? My people just finished unloading all the supplies I'm bringing in from Sasserine. Without that cargo, the common folk of Cauldron will suffer. Despite what Garthun said, the food shortage in Cauldron is very real. I will not abandon my cargo. Besides, surely the guards and walls around this place can keep out a few overgrown bugs. This is the safest place in the whole jungle.


Barkeep Orin grabs a large truncheon from behind the bar.


Now now, no need to be scaring folks missy. Lets all stay calm.


Orin reassures the human.


Your goods are perfectly safe Maavu. My boys will take care of any threats that might come out of the bush. And like you said, my ancestors built these walls with their blood and tears. They've kept this house safe for generations. I'm not about to abandon it because some wildling girl gets spooked by a cricket. I suggest you all stay inside...I'll go see to the boys

Orin walks past Svexyn and out of the common room into the night. Some of the merchants do as Orin instructs and retreat to their rooms. Adofo, the caravan master continues to drink with his small complement of caravan guards, completely unphased by Nai's warnings. Maavu looks around confused and unsure what to do. He looks at Nai, then at Marcus, Caytis, and Wilbur imploringly.


----------



## ahayford (Sep 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


 Updated the previous story block to reflect the rapidly changing reality lol! You guys cranked up the intesity on me while I was writing a quick response


----------



## ahayford (Sep 22, 2011)

The middle aged Hillfolk woman runs into the common room, as if trying to catch Orin. The look of terror is plain on her face.

Damn dat man. He is as brave as he is stupid

She turns to Adofo and his caravan guards.

 Get up ya lazy oafs. Orin won't be dyin today to save your drunken asses.

The men groan into their cups and ignore her. One large guard, slips off his stool and collapses in a heap on the floor.

She huffs, disgusted at the caravan "guards" and looks around the room, addressing anyone who'll listen.

You best listen to dis girl, death be comin!


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 22, 2011)

Marcus is visibly disgusted by the people's apathy. _Just as bad as the idiots in Cauldron who let the scum run roughshod._

He looks at the grey-haired man. "Show us your goods. We can help pack quickly and get you on the move." One hand reaches up to brush back a strand of long dark hair. "These people know their own damn country. Listen to their warnings. So if the rest of you want to stay here and die, fine. I've done my damn part trying to get your lazy asses moving."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 22, 2011)

Nia races to the wall where a torch sits in a sconce, supplementing the light from the cookfire. She grabs the oilsoaked brand from its brace and jumps up onto a table, her face set in a terrible scowl.

"Dis be it, city-men! I'll not be wastin' another time on you if you want to stay! What is coming cannot be fought wit! It cannot be stopped! It'll crawl troo the cracks, troo the very earth to find you! Even de beasts have de sense to run, like dey'd run from a fire in the forest!"

Nia throws the torch down, where it explodes in shower of sparks. She jumps down after it and points at Marcus.

"Your shiny metal weapons won't do you any good! If you'd slow dem down, den get more torches! De smoke and heat will give dem pause up close...but dere be too many to fight. We run, or we die! ANYONE who wishes to live will follow me NOW!"

She runs to grab another torch, and looks at the older Hillfolk sympathetically, inviting her without words to come along.


----------



## ahayford (Sep 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


 Is your intention to burn down the inn?


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 22, 2011)

(OOC - No! Hee! She just wanted some visual display to shock people out of their complacency. If the torch she threw stays lit after hitting the floor, she'll pick it back up again rather than getting a new one. If there's a fire on the floor, she'll stomp it out.)


----------



## ahayford (Sep 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


lol ok, I just wanted to make sure. I thought it was just a dramatic display, but wasn't sure


----------



## ahayford (Sep 23, 2011)

Skill Checks -


----------



## ahayford (Sep 23, 2011)

Adofo spits his drink across the table as embers land in his long oiled beard. He slaps his beard drunkenly between foul Keleshite curses. His guards laugh slovenly. He stares hard at Nai, murder in his eyes.

His thunderous laughter rips through the common room.

This little child and her city friends shame us men.

He delivers a swift boot to the ribs of one of the guard on the floor. 

ON YOUR FEET DOGS. Let us go see what has gotten the wildlings so worked up.

He locks eyes with the middle-aged woman

When we come back from squishing your vermin I expect my bill paid by the house Tamecia. My men and I do not work for free.

Adofo rounds up his men and head out the door, pausing to roughly bump into Marcus.

Under his breath he mutters to Marcus

Don't think I'll forget this boy.

With that, he and his men exit the inn. 

The immediate tension broken, Maavu goes into admistrator mode. He quickly gathers up a few of his men and follows Adofo out.

Quickly, we must save as much as we can.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 23, 2011)

As the inn explodes into chaos around him, Val stares mournfully into his drink. _Well, at least it's not a good ale that I'm not getting to enjoy._ The lithe Aasimar rises casually from his seat and moves to help the others gather goods and supplies. As he moves, he loosens his rapier in its scabbard, then cocks and loads his crossbow.

Now prepared, he begins helping the evacuation efforts. Everywhere he goes, Val makes sure he has a kind or encouraging word and a slap on the back for everyone else involved. He keeps a smile on his face and quickly moves to diffuse any mounting conflict among the affected.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 23, 2011)

Marcus resists the urge to spit on Adofo. He growls quietly, muttering at the man's back "Nor will I, you self-centered pig-faced mongrel."

He sets to work, helping the older man with the food supplies in particular.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 23, 2011)

*Wilbur*

Wilbur stops eating and prepares to leave, taking his backpack.

"It is dark out there. If you want I can conjure some light to let us see farther." He says, summoning an eldritch glow on the wooden spoon in his hand, the color of... you are not sure. You know it is a color, but not one you have ever seen before...

[sblock=OOC]
Wilbur 2
Wilbur Warrington

I assume no one speaks Aklo. May I change the curse to Tongues? Babbling madman is a very good fit 

---

Perception is only +1 (no racial bonus bonus, no ranks). As I said, skills are unfinished and I have currently Internet troubles. Sorry.

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 23, 2011)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*

Caytis finds himself a bit flummoxed by the roil of activity. He pulls his shortbow off his back, though, as Wilber casts his illumination cantrip, and follows the others outside to check on the situation and lend aid, whether martial or manual (loading supplies).

"Nia, these fire critters, what draws them? I don't suppose they're like moths? I know a trick like Wilbur's, and I'm wondering if we might be able to use it to distract the things..."









*OOC:*


To clarify, Caytis is suggesting casting light on something(s) as a means of drawing the swarm's attention.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 23, 2011)

"De swarm is not drawn, it is provoked," Nia says darkly. "It be how dey defend de hive when it is attacked. But dis far from a hive, dey may be smellin' food too."

She points at the caravan. "Move dem wagons away, and empty de kitchens, and maybe you ken turn dem. Maybe not. If dey still angrier dan hungry, dey ignore food and kill de living instead."


----------



## ahayford (Sep 24, 2011)

The remaining merchants and their subordinates allow themselves to be shepherded out of the inn, whether more from fear of a crazy wildling girl or the threat of the insect swarm is unclear. Tamecia rounds up her girls and follows close behind, pausing only to grab an old gnarled staff from the kitchen.

As you enter the cooling night air, It is obvious that time is short. The once soft insect song has become a savage roar. The cacophony of thousands of insects drowns out all the normal night sounds. The glow over the forest has become almost a false dawn, as jungle wildlife continues to emerge from the trees ahead of the oncoming swarm. The outpost guards, finally roused from their complacency by Orin, Adofo, and his guards, have taken positions near the west gate, and are peering curiously into the jungle. Further up the road out the west gate, you can see that Adofo has sent two men ahead to investigate the jungle edge.

Maavu moves to the east side of the courtyard and yells for his workers to start remounting his cargo. Motivated by the wail of insects and Maavu’s screaming, the porters leap to their feat and get to work. You see other merchants doing the same. Garthun’s men, on the west side of the courtyard, stand idle unsure what to do in their master’s absence. Tamecia screams at Orin while waving for her girls to get into a horse cart.

Marcus begins lifting large sacks of rice two at a time onto his shoulders, and then onto Maavu’s pack animals, while his worker’s rapidly try to harness them up. Valinnan lends a hand where it is needed, tightening a harness strap here, and helping a crate up onto an animal there...always with an encouraging word.  Nai, Caytis, Svexyn, and Wilbur look for a way to distract the swarm...Wilbur leading the way with his glowing spoon. They discover a stash of firewood, cooking oil, some boards and roof panels used to repair the inn, basic tools, copious amounts of hay, some nails, and a well stocked meat larder.

However, time has run out.

At that moment, a cascade of chittering insects erupts from the jungle edge like a wild river. Thousands of dimly glowing bodies crawl over each other to get ahead of the pack. Each fist sized beetle smolders and twinkles like the dying embers of a campire.  Amongst the swarm you can see the larger and brighter adult sized fire beetles floating on the river of beetles like saling ships on a stormy sea. The tide of insects washes over Adofo’s forward guardsmen. Their screams are mercifully drowned out by the screech of the swarm as beetles continue to poor from the jungle’s open wound.

On the open road, the swarm seems to loose some cohesion. Several small tributaries break off, one heading further up the road to the west, the bulk crossing the road to the south, and a large arm heads toward the open front gate of The Lucky Monkey. Orin, Adofo, and the remaining guards have frozen in the face of the oncoming tsunami.










*OOC:*


 You have approximately 30 seconds (5 rounds) before the swarm is upon the Lucky Monkey. Garthun’s workers and wagons are housed on the west side of the courtyard near the gate, while Maavu’s cargo is on the east side. The remaining free merchants are scattered between each side as well as along the north wall. Tamecia and her girls are along the north wall trying to get into a wagon. Tamecia is attempting to quickly hitch a draft horse while her girls clamber inside. None of Maavus’ cargo is finished loading, and his workers will require 10 minutes to get fully loaded. 5 minutes will load about half the cargo. Garthuns workers are panicking without leadership and are threatening to run. The courtyard is approximately 50 yards square and requires about 2 full move rounds to cross west to east or north to south. The Main building of the inn is along the south wall. The party is currently located at the east wall with Maavu and his caravan


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 26, 2011)

*Wilbur*

"Sorry, I'm not strong enough to help carrying much...
Anyone else got a better idea than just running?

Oh, and I sometimes speak... strange than I'm exited and not good at understanding anyone. But my mind is still clear, so give me a sign if you have an idea what I should do." Wilbur asks the others, weighting the options in his mind and explaining his 'condition'.

[sblock=OOC]
Wilbur 2
Wilbur Warrington

I assume no one speaks Aklo. May I change the curse to Tongues? Babbling madman is a very good fit 

---

Perception is only +1 (no racial bonus bonus, no ranks). As I said, skills are unfinished and I have currently Internet troubles. Sorry.

[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 26, 2011)

_Wood...oil...meat..._ The beginnings of an idea start swirling in Nia's head, and she latches onto them like an angry badger. There was no time for pondering. They had less than a minute!

"You!" she said, pointing at Caytis. "And you and you," now indicating Svexyn and Wilbur, "Move dis wood to just outside de front gate! And de oil!"

She whirled and rushed over to Orin and Adofo. "You two! Help me move de meat from de closet over to here!"

If they don't respond, she gives them each a smack with the blunt end of her spear to wake them up and repeats, "Come wit' me if you want to live!" and hurries off to the larder to start manhandling slabs of meat back to the gate.

(OOC - She means to pile the meat a little ways in front of the gate and then circle it with firewood...as well as put some firewood on and in the meat. All the wood gets oiled, as does the meat. When the bugs come, she's hoping they'll pause to eat...forming a big knot of bugs all right there. Then we light it up, killing a lot of bugs, and making an unpleasant area near the gate that she hopes will slow their advance enough to let us get out.)


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 26, 2011)

Marcus rushes to Garthun's men and shouts, "Get to work, load those carts! You, you and you," he says, pointing to three of the workers, "go and help with the wood!" The warrior then runs back across to Maavu's caravan and loads up more of the needed food as fast as he can.

[sblock=OOC]
Yeah, busy weekend here as well, plus thinking on just what to do...
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 26, 2011)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*

Caytis, knowing nothing about the vermin making their way to them, defers to Nia's experience. He grabs as much wood and oil as he can haul and puts them where the wild woman indicates, keeping one eye on the approaching swarm the whole time...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 27, 2011)

_Well, she_ seems _to know what she's doing . . . I'm not sure attacking fire creatures with fire is the best way to go, but then I'm just a city boy; I've never seen or heard of anything like this._

*"Time to move, people! Less than a minute! Let's get these wagons rolling and get outta th' way of the crawlies! MOVE, MOVE, MOVE!"*

He moves among the animals, swatting them on the haunches and 'encouraging' them to get in motion.

[sblock=Actions]Val doesn't have Handle Animal so he doesn't have any mechanical way of getting the beasties moving other than getting their handlers to move them, and is not well prepared for swarm attacks (who is, really?). About as useful as teats on a boar for all I can think of for him to do . . . an auspicious start to the game, right?[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 27, 2011)

Svexyn does not move when told to.  Instead, he is more attuned to the insects, as he tries to form his own plan.  He looks at the path they came from, as well as the trees.  Checking to see what their damage to the area was, he wonders if they would have a better chance allowing the insects to move along while trying to get out of their way.

[sblock=Actions]Svexyn will not act yet, as he wants to note if the insects are causing the area to burn.  He wants to see if the trees are undamaged and if there are animals that are in the branches, able to allow the insects to move along without harm to themselves.

Depending on the results, he will act.[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Sep 27, 2011)

Svexyn looks to the trees past the swarm


----------



## ahayford (Sep 27, 2011)

[sblock="Svexyn"]You are able to detect no major fires along the beetles route. For the most part the have trampled the underbrush and small plants, leaving what will be a game trail for months to come. Some trees have been stripped bare at ground level, but most of the large trees are otherwise unharmed.[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 27, 2011)

"Hold up.  They don't seem to be too keen on climbing anything if they have a route to follow.  Look at the trees, they won't swarm up them.  Think of it like water, traveling the path that is easiest.  If you're thinking of using fire on them, I think it's useless.  Might be best to simply secure the gate and get rid of the oil.  Otherwise, if they ignite that stuff in here or near the gates, we're all going up in flames."

Svexyn tries to think of the best course of action, deciding that the girl had some idea of what to do.  Seeing that they don't seem to want to climb anything if they can simply keep on moving, perhaps they had a chance to survive.

Svexyn runs to the tools and boards, pointing to the items as well.  "Take the tools, nails, boards and roof panels to the gate.  We've got to get it boarded up to keep them out.  They should see that there is no entrance and head elsewhere.  Get everyone up on higher ground as well if they can..."

He moves with a hammer, nails and a few boards if he can manage them all.  As he nears the gate, he attempts to close it with his innate ability, as long as the others are inside.  If Nia insists on using the meat to lure the things to the gate entrance and burning them, he simply adds, "You can throw the stuff over the gate and walls.  It will take some time to get it secured, and I don't think it matters how scattered the oil and food gets."

[sblock=Actions]Svexyn will attempt to shore up the gate, first by using his ability to open/close at will.  He will then use boards to secure the gate, and the roof panels to continue with shoring up the gate.  He tries to point out any openings that the creatures can swarm through, telling anyone nearby to help in sealing them off.[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Sep 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


 1 Round Passes 







Nia decides any plan is better then no plan and quickly puts hers into motion. She yells to the anyone that will listen to assist her in carrying wood, oil, and meat to the front gate. Marcus and Caytis assists in her efforts, hauling food and firewood out to the gate while helping to keep the outpost morale up. Wilbur helps where he can, carrying what he can and helping to light the way with his...spoon.

Svexyn has a plan of his own. In addition to Nia's distraction, Svexyn decides to attempt to shore up the gate against the oncoming horde. He grabs what tools he can, a few of the workers and Orin joining his efforts.

Valinnan stays with Maavu's caravan, helping to motviate the porters who are loading food onto the pack animals and carts. Though he knows little of animals, he does everything he can to speed up the loading process.









*OOC:*


Rolls incoming


----------



## ahayford (Sep 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


Hey guys...I have a big update on my PC at home...but my internet died right when I finished it. I will try again tonight when I get home from work. If I can't get the post up tonight I will try and go another route.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 27, 2011)

(OOC - As long as we're OOC anyway, it's Nia. Not Nai. N I A. )


----------



## ahayford (Sep 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


I know, I actually noticed I'd been saying it wrong in my brain last night, and corrected it in the above post where I could. I couldn't correct it on the roll text. I don't know why I did that. My apologies.


----------



## ahayford (Sep 29, 2011)

For a moment, the sight of an enraged native woman brandishing a spear is more terrifying to the guards than the oncoming rush of insects. Both the outpost and the remaining caravan guards drop their weapons by the gate and begin hauling wood, oil and food to the gate. Adofo himself joins the bucket brigade, fully aware he cannot hope to stand against the tide of beetles himself. All told, 6 outpost guards, Adofo, and 2 caravan guards assist in the efforts in addition to Nia, Wilbur, Marcus and Caytis.

Marcus's great strength allows him to carry twice the load of an average person and move nimbly between the Roadhouse and the gate. Nia loads him up with two giant sides of pork before sending him to the gate. Despite his recent ordeal, Wilbur manages to carry a heavy clay vase of oil, and has so far...not dropped it. Caytis loads himself up with firewood, but overloads himself, dropping many pieces on his way to the gate. He curses his clumsiness, until he notices Nia also struggling with her load. She manages to only drop a few pieces of firewood, but her curses would make milk curdle. The guardsman grab what they can carry, carrying several loads of wood, meat, and oil to help bulk up the distraction.

Meenwhile, Svexyn loads up on boards and nails yelling to Orin about his intentions to shore up the gate. Immediately latching onto the idea of defending his output, Orin snaps out of his shock and runs to the shed by the roadhouse to get more supplies. Using his skill at trapmaking, Svexyn quickly identifies several weak points on the gate hinges and lock mechanism. Using nails and several pieces of wood, he builds several clever tension mechnisms to help reinforce the gate hinges.

Valinnan rallies Maavu and his porters keeping their minds focused on the task at hand rather then on the thousands of ravenous fire beetles about to march into the gate. Although not trained in animal handling, Valinnan seems to have a way with animals. He is able to keep the beasts calm despite the agitation of their human masters. Despite this, his attempts to help load food onto their backs are met with requests to stay out of the porter's way. Valinnan manages to shave 4 minutes off the load time.

Without guidance, Garthun's men break. They run out the east gate and down the road toward Cauldron. 









*OOC:*


 Round 2 






Marcus moves swiftly across the courtyard, inspiring the other carriers to keep up the pace.

Svexyn continues his work on the hinges and lock mechanism.

Valinnan continues moving amongst Maavu’s workers, keeping things under control. He witnesses Garthun’s men rush out the east gate.









*OOC:*


 Round 3 







Nia and her army of helpers arrive at the west gate, the swarm is so close that the chittering rattles the bones of your skull, making it difficult to concetrate. Caytis starts a wood pile just outside the gate. Marcus throws the meat hastily upon the wood like some kind of obscene funeral pile. The vase of oil shattered upon the pyre unceremoniously as Wilbur hurls it on top.

Orin finally arrives at the gate with his tools and he and Svexyn slam it shut as the last of the offerings are tossed outside. Orin busily hammers boards over the gaps and spaces between the gate and the stone structure of the wall with serveral iron nails hanging from his lips. Svexyn finishes attaching his tension mechanisms and quickly begins assisting Orin.

Valinnan continues to rush the porters, the buzzing a constant reminder of danger approaching.









*OOC:*


 Round 4 







Svexyn and Orin continue to reinforce the gate.









*OOC:*


 Round 5 







The swarm has arrived. The beetles reach the banquet left for them and go into a frenzy. The animal carcasses are completely covered with a writing black carpet of insects. The distraction does seem to break the cohesion of the swarm, as a large percentage stop to satiate their hunger, but the feast is not near enough. Still more continue towards the outpost. Its hard to tell how long the rest of the swarm will stay occupied with their meal.

The first wave of beetles slam against the gate causing it to bow inward, its hinges shaking violently. Svexyn and Orin's hasty modifications to the gate seem to be holding....for now. Occasionally a few smaller insects topple over the top of the gate as the wave ebbs and flows, but are easily dispatched on their own. Each time the beetles crash against the gate, the hinges squeal and the stone groans. These gates were not meant to repel a direct assault. 

As the swarm breaks against the gate it splits in two, moving along the circumference of the the compound wall. The buzzing intensifies as the sound presses in from all sides. However, your efforts have had an effect, as their numbers are dwindling.

Valinnan and the porters have been very successful, they need about another minute to have half the cargo loaded. Another five and they will have completely loaded the food.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 29, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Just to make sure I understand, it sounds as though we're pretty well surrounded by the swarm. If this is the case, even if we get the wagons loaded up there's no place for them to go, correct? Assuming that's the case, I'll do the following - if my mental image isn't correct let me know and I'll go back to the drawing board.[/sblock]

Val looks up at the sound of creaking from the gates. Seeing them buckle under the massive weight of the swarm, he shouts to the drovers, *"The gates are giving way . . . move a couple of the wagons in front of them to shore them up! Quickly, now, before they fail!"*


----------



## ahayford (Sep 29, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]The swarm has not completely encircled the outpost. The insects have just reached the west gate and have just begun their trip around the walls. It will take them 3 rounds to reach the east gate. The east gate is still open.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 29, 2011)

"Now! Light it!" Nia turned around and realized no one had really thought about how to do that. It seemed a bit far to throw a torch, especially with the gate bulging with bugs.

She grabbed one of the javelins from the loop at her back and tied a bandage of linen around it just behind the head. Then she plunged that tip into one of the jars that still had some oil in it...deep enough to get that cloth into it.

"Torch!"

One of the guards held out a flaming brand, which Nia lit the cloth from, turning the javelin into a busily burning branch...but still balanced for throwing. This she demonstrated by running to the gate and hurling the improvised weapon at the squirming mass of bugs that were greedily devouring their own deaths on a funeral pyre!


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


I wanted to have Wilbur run away at round 3 at the latest...

He can neither really help the others, nor can his 'attack' spells affect mindless targets.


----------



## ahayford (Sep 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


 I will retcon round 3 for Wilbur







After throwing the vase of oil on the pyre, Wilbur locks eyes on the oncoming swarm. Something about the way the swarm moves like a single amorphous creature echoes some of his darkest memories. Wilbur turns on his heel and runs for the east gate.









*OOC:*


 Round 5 Retcon







Wilbur find himself in the company of Garthun's men as he reaches the east gate and heads along the path toward the main trade road.


----------



## jkason (Sep 29, 2011)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*

Caytis watches the flaming javelin throw with clear anxiety, ready to draw his own bow and try to a similar maneuver with one of his arrows if the javelin goes long.









*OOC:*


Don't imagine with a target that size that it wouldn't hit, but seems like decent fluff. FYI, if it's possible to tell a round before that the gates are going to fail,  the round before the bugs reach the other gate (whichever comes first), Caytis will cast Shield on himself. Only lasts a minute at this level, so he wants to hold off as long as he can. 







[sblock=mini-stats]
   HP: 10/10       AC: 15      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 13   Init: +02
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD: 00/12     ACP: -1     ASF: 00   Spot: +05

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             01     0     +2   -1*       
Will:            03     2     +1  

* -1 Reflex (Wyrm Blooded trait)  
** Conditional: Immune sleep, +2 vs enchantments, +4 vs acid  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quadrens                +2        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit
Quadrens, Spell Combat  +0        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit 
Composite Shortbow      +2        1d6         20/x3        Range 70 ft.

* Conditional: +1 attack with Arcane Pool enhancement.

Arcane Pool: 5/5 remaining    

Spells Prepared:
* 0 Level (3): Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Light
* 1st Level (2, DC 15): Shield, Shield[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Oct 1, 2011)

Nia’s spear archs gracefully over the wall like a comet falling to earth. It lands in the pyre with a thump. A dull *wooooooooooooooosh* blasts the heat of the pyre’s ignition back into the faces of all those present at the gate. Flames engulf the mass of insects and reach up to lick the darkening sky. A horrible squeel echoes across the jungle as the beetles crawl over each other to escape the deadly flames. The insect carapaces pop like fried harvest grains as they succumb to the heat of the burning pyre releasing a foul odor and thick black smoke that rises from the pile of dying beetles. The swarm near the gate darts in all directions, losing much of its cohesion, but many of the bugs continue around the wall to the north and south. However, it does seem that you have stemmed the tide of insects. The remaining host still pouring out from the jungle has now diverted away from the burning corpses of its brethren. The beetles are now crawling back into the bush.

A scream shatters your moment of victory and draws your eyes to the north. Something has spooked Tamecia’s horse and she has lost control of it. The horse races towards the east gate and out the compound. Tamecia has scrambled into the now horseless cart with her girls and is swinging her staff at something on the north side of the cart you cannot see.

-----

Wilbur and Garthun's men have made it a decent distance down the path connecting to the trade. Glancing behind him, Wilbur sees whats left of the swarm being to make its way around the output.


----------



## ahayford (Oct 1, 2011)

[sblock="Caytis and Svexyn"]Over the screams and roar of the flames...you think you can hear faint scratches coming from the bottom of the gate. [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 1, 2011)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf Magus*

Caytis swears. 

"They aren't all gone," he calls out. "There's something scratching at the gate. Keep an eye out, but let's deal with whatever's after Nia's people first."

The half-elf hisses something unintelligible, and his breath actually becomes visible. Green gas pours forth from his mouth and gathers in front of him. The young magus plunges his hand into the gas, sweeping it in a small circle, and the gas ignites. The quick flash of emerald flame takes on the distinct shape of a warrior's shield, but when it dissipates, there is nothing but the barest wavering in the light to suggest a spell is in place. Apparently satisfied, he draws his quadrens and nods. 

[sblock=ooc]gah. Can't draw a weapon as part of a move until next level, so this round it'll just be spell and draw:

Standard: cast Shield. +4 AC (19 total) for one minute. 
Move: Draw weapon.

His intention is to close to the wagon at best speed next round.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]
   HP: 10/10       AC: 15(19)      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 13   Init: +02
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD: 00/12     ACP: -1     ASF: 00   Spot: +05

Conditions: Shield (+4 AC). Current AC: 19

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             01     0     +2   -1*       
Will:            03     2     +1  

* -1 Reflex (Wyrm Blooded trait)  
** Conditional: Immune sleep, +2 vs enchantments, +4 vs acid  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quadrens                +2        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit
Quadrens, Spell Combat  +0        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit 
Composite Shortbow      +2        1d6         20/x3        Range 70 ft.

* Conditional: +1 attack with Arcane Pool enhancement.

Arcane Pool: 5/5 remaining    

Spells Prepared:
* 0 Level (3): Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Light
* 1st Level (2, DC 15): Shield, Shield[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 2, 2011)

"You head there to help then, I'm going to see what's happening on the other side..." 

With that, Svexyn deftly uses the added boards and reinforcements to clamber up the gate and take a peek over the wall.  He tries to see if the scratching noise is something that can be dealt with or run away from.  He then jumps down the distance he clambered up, relaying the information to anyone near.


----------



## ahayford (Oct 4, 2011)

*The West Gate*

Svexyn deftly clambers up the gate, looking more like the inn's namesake than man. As he peers over the stone arch of the gate, he sees the still hungry flames consuming the remains of the pyre. Those beetles not lucky enough to escape roast and pop and in their shells. Svexyn glances down at the base of the gate to confirm his fears. Several adult beetles and a host of smaller beetles are frantically digging at the earth beneath the gate to escape the heat of the flames. They seem to be making progress and you expect they could emerge inside at any moment. While not the bulk of the swarm, you guess they could still wreck some havoc.

Marcus and Nia organize the remaining guardsmen into defensive positions as Svexyn relays the information. Adofo hefts his heavy sword and laughs boldly

A heroic last stand! HAHA! This I can understand

Adofo spits into his palms and takes a defensive stance with the rest of the warriors

Orin calmly picks up his cudgel and stands next to Marcus, obviously willing to fight and die to protect his homestead.

[sblock=ooc]All those at the west gate, please roll initiative.[/sblock]

*Tamecia's Cart*

Caytis rushes across the courtyard to aid Tamecia and her girls. As you get closer to the cart you can make out the tell-tale glow of fire beetles against the wall. You are unsure of where they have come from, but it looks as if there is only a small number harrassing the cart. The younger hillfolk have begun swinging lose boards, sticks, and whatever they can get their hands on to keep the beetles out of the cart. A sickening crunch, followed by Tamecia's crazed laughter signals a kill for cook. 

Come on den crawlies. Who be next in me pot? I got a recipe for beetle stew I just be dying to try.

Despite her recent victory, you can tell the cart will soon be overwhelmed.

[sblock=ooc]You will arrive next round. Please roll initiative[/sblock]

*On the East Road*

Wilbur watches over his shoulder as the two arms of the swarm encircle the outpost. Garthuns men continue to run with him. Several porters have to dodge out of the way as an unhitched horse gallops down the road on its way out of the Lucky Monkey. Its eyes are crazed and it is clearly spooked.

*At the East Gate*

Valinnan looks on as the work of the porters is nearly complete. It won't be long now before the caravan can move. Valinnan looks up from his work when he notices the sounds of terrified animals. Across the courtyard, in Garthun's camp, He sees the animals being harassed by several large beetles. Somehow they have gotten inside the wall. The beetles are tearing into Garthun's cargo, consuming anything they can find. Marcus, Nia, and Svexyn have not seen the threat to their flank as their focus is on the front gate.

You also notice the sound of the swarm is getting louder. The beeltes are making their way around the walls of the outpost all will arrive at the east gate soon.


----------



## jkason (Oct 4, 2011)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*



ahayford said:


> Caytis rushes across the courtyard to aid Tamecia and her girls. As you get closer to the cart you can make out the tell-tale glow of fire beetles against the wall. You are unsure of where they have come from, but it looks as if there is only a small number harrassing the cart. The younger hillfolk have begun swinging lose boards, sticks, and whatever they can get their hands on to keep the beetles out of the cart. A sickening crunch, followed by Tamecia's crazed laughter signals a kill for cook.
> 
> Come on den crawlies. Who be next in me pot? I got a recipe for beetle stew I just be dying to try.
> 
> Despite her recent victory, you can tell the cart will soon be overwhelmed.




"We have more over here!" Caytis calls out. He hunkers down, weapon at the ready, looking to skewer as many of the bugs as he can.









*OOC:*


Initiative roll below. Since I don't know if I beat them, I'll hold off making any specific attack rolls.







Initiative (1d20+2=17)

[sblock=mini-stats]
   HP: 10/10       AC: 15(19)      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 13   Init: +02
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD: 00/12     ACP: -1     ASF: 00   Spot: +05

Conditions: Shield (+4 AC). 9/10 rounds remaining. Current AC: 19

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             01     0     +2   -1*       
Will:            03     2     +1  

* -1 Reflex (Wyrm Blooded trait)  
** Conditional: Immune sleep, +2 vs enchantments, +4 vs acid  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quadrens                +2        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit
Quadrens, Spell Combat  +0        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit 
Composite Shortbow      +2        1d6         20/x3        Range 70 ft.

* Conditional: +1 attack with Arcane Pool enhancement.

Arcane Pool: 5/5 remaining    

Spells Prepared:
* 0 Level (3): Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Light
* 1st Level (2, DC 15): Shield, Shield[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 4, 2011)

Marcus pulls his long guisarme from the sheath on his back. "_Last_ stand? Let's try not to make it the last one for any of us." He casually holds the heavy polearm, ready for any foes to break through.

[sblock=OOC]
Init attached to this post. If my Init is high enough to beat all the beetles, just ready to attack first in reach, then AoOs (3/round, 10-ft. reach). I intend to use Power Attack and Pushing Assault, so Attack +4, 2d4+6 damage per hit and it'll shove any Medium or smaller enemy 5 ft. back.

AC 17 HP 13/13
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 5, 2011)

Initiative (1d20+4=12)

"Over here as well!" Val signals the porters to keep loading as he sprints for Garthun's area. "Xyn, watch your flank!"


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 6, 2011)

Nia backs away from the gate and readies her spear...then curses herself for a fool and looks for another torch to grab!


----------



## ahayford (Oct 6, 2011)

[sblock="ooc"]Sorry, I had intended to post some combat maps tonight but I had a long day and am still not a wiz at maptools. I will have an update tomorrow![/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 6, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Are the beetles Val is heading towards larger than the others? (Large enough to attack individually?)[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Oct 6, 2011)

[sblock="ooc"]Yes, you see scattered jouvenille beetles, but the ones that are harassing Gartun's animals are adult fire beetles.[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 6, 2011)

Svexyn looks over to the readied defenders, spotting the owner among them.  "If we live through this, you owe me a free meal..."

Svexyn hears the warning from Val, relaying the info to the others.  "Try not to get overwhelmed.  They don't climb, so we can get to the rooftops and be safe, or stand and fight..."


----------



## ahayford (Oct 7, 2011)

*West Gate*

Nia pulls a flaming brand from its sconce on the wall by the gate, holding her spear in one hand and the torch in the other. Despite being their namesake, fire appeared to be a rather effective deterrent to the creatures. The scrabbling under the gate continues until finally the beetles erupt from the earth, fleeing the death wails of their still burning swarm. The beetles are berserk. An adult beetle crush several of the juvenile bugs as it wriggles its way through the narrow opening under the gate.

You have managed to arrange a fairly impressive defensive line, and prepare to meet the bugs head on.

*North Wall*

Tamecia has become cornered by several beetles, and more seem to have appeared. You notice an open sewer grate near Tamecia's cart. It is likely you have found how the bugs managed to get inside the walls. Caytis raises his weapon and prepares to attack.

*East Gate*

Val has an excellent view of the battlefield as the porters finish up their labors. He readies his weapon, and prepares to assist his friends.

*On The Road*
Wilbur continues on towards the main road, trying to escape the manifestation of his deepest nightmares that is slowly enveloping the outpost. Garthun's men run past him, completely routed and desperate to get away from the doomed inn.

*Overview*






*West Gate*





*North Wall*





*East Gate*





*On The Road*


----------



## ahayford (Oct 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


*Initiative*
Svexyn - 25
Marcus - 19
Outpost G 1 - 19
Beetle 3 - 19
Caytis - 17
Beetle 1 - 17
Beetle 8 - 16
Adofo - 15
Caravan G 1 - 15
Outpost G 2 - 15
Beetle 2 - 14
Nia - 13
Beetle 7 - 13
Valinnan - 12
Orin - 11
Beetle 5 - 10
Beetle 6 - 10
Xbow 1 - 6
Swarm 1 - 6
Swarm 2 - 5
Caravan G 2 - 4
Beetle 4 - 2


You may attempt to shout orders to the guards / NPCs as a free action, otherwise they will do their best to fight off the horde. I will give everyone a chance to update what they are doing now that maps are available. I would like for everyone to post a general idea of what type of thing your character will do. IE attack closest enemy. I don't need a laundry list of, if this guy is dead attack this, if that guy is dead attack this etc etc. Just generalities will work. Specifics are good too though if you want to get specific. Once I have general plans from everyone, time will advance.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 7, 2011)

[sblock=GM/OOC]I'm thinking you may have missed my post, but I'm not sure:


Mowgli said:


> Initiative (1d20+4=12)
> 
> "Over here as well!" Val signals the porters to keep loading as he sprints for Garthun's area. "Xyn, watch your flank!"




I didn't post specific move actions (double move, run, etc) as I wasn't sure how far Val was from Garthun's caravan - looks like an all out run would get him there in a round. Also, you left Val out of the initiative order . (I can tell where he goes, though, so that's no biggie. .

In general, Val will attack the nearest enemy unless there's someone who needs healing - he'll then either approach them to cast a spell or get close enough to channel, using selective channeling to exclude as many beetles as he can.[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Oct 7, 2011)

[sblock="ooc"]I midded the part where you were sprinting to the caravan. My mistake. I will fix the maps[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 7, 2011)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*

Caytis grips his quadrens tighter, and the blade takes on a pale green glow. Realizing the grate poses the biggest threat as an entryway, the half-elf charges the beetle closest to it, calling out to Tamecia and the girls in the wagon, "They're coming in through the grate. We need to get this sealed off again!"









*OOC:*


Swift Action: use arcane pool to gain +1 melee attacks for the quadrens for the next minute

Plans: charge the beetle by the grate to get it cleared, looking for ways to seal that entryway off. Is the grate broken, or was it merely left open? 







[sblock=mini-stats]
   HP: 10/10       AC: 15(19)      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 13   Init: +02
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD: 00/12     ACP: -1     ASF: 00   Spot: +05

Conditions: 
* Shield (+4 AC). 8/10 rounds remaining. Current AC: 19
* Arcane Enhancement: +1 melee attacks for 1 minute

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             01     0     +2   -1*       
Will:            03     2     +1  

* -1 Reflex (Wyrm Blooded trait)  
** Conditional: Immune sleep, +2 vs enchantments, +4 vs acid  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quadrens                +2(+3)        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit
Quadrens, Spell Combat  +0        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit 
Composite Shortbow      +2        1d6         20/x3        Range 70 ft.

* Conditional: +1 attack with Arcane Pool enhancement.

Arcane Pool: 4/5 remaining    

Spells Prepared:
* 0 Level (3): Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Light
* 1st Level (2, DC 15): Shield, Shield[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Oct 7, 2011)

The grate is made of heavy wrought iron, but appears to have been pushed out of its setting by the fire beetles. There is a latch that was obviously designed to accept a lock. A quick glance around the ground reveals a shattered and completely rusted out padlock.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


Seems I wrote Wilbur outside the story 
But it was the most sane and in-character option.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 8, 2011)

Val continues closing on whichever group of beetles Svexyn is pursuing. _Maybe I can distract the creatures for Xyn to do his thing._

[sblock=OOC]Close with Svexyn and attempt to set up a flank. Previous stated action to heal if needed stands, just in case I'm away when it's my turn.

(I'll be without internet access pretty much all day tomorrow).[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Oct 8, 2011)

[MENTION=59043]Walking Dad[/MENTION]
[sblock=Walking Dad]Fear not! That is not a failure on your part but one on mine. I have a way to try and fix the situation. I will have an update this weekend with some additional stuff for you.[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Oct 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


This is for Wilbur, but everyone is welcome to read it. More to follow. 







You blunder down the access path to the trade road, stumbling over roots and lose stones strewn across the roadway. Your body, still weak from your ordeal, finally rebels against your sudden exertion. Nausea causes you to double over at the waist as you empty the paltry contents of your stomache onto the trail. White, sharp pain stabs behind your eyes as you grab your skull in agony, as if the effort would keep it from exploding. When you open your eyes, you are no longer in the jungle. 

The paved cobblestone streets of a city unknown to you feel hard and sure beneath your feat. The bricks vary in color between white and black. The light sparkles off the stones in an attractive, if peculiar way. Its as if they contained large amounts of crushed glass. You stand up, and notice that the damp, green smells of the jungle are replaced with the smells of too many people living in too small a place. The sounds of jungle life are replaced with the hustle and bustle of humanity. Merchants hawk their wares while children laugh and chase each other through the crowds.

The idyllic scene is brutally shattered by screams. The crowds surge past you, the panic spreading like wildfire through the streets. You look in the direction the crowds are running from and see a wall of hooded figures marching down the street, shoulder to shoulder. They wear black, hooded robes, and march slowly, but relentlessly towards you. Each carries a scythe wreathed in flames that they use to cut down townsfolk unfortunate enough not to escape their reach. As the townsfolk are cut down, their bodies turn to ash that blows loosely in the wind. 

The figures march closer to you, and the crowds press past you, enable to escape the slashing scythes. The weak and slow are trampled under foot as the herd stampedes to escape the slaughter. One figure looks up from his work, and, despite the throng of people, points a long bony finger directly at you. His blazing red eyes stare at you from within the shadowy confines of his robes. He raises his hand to throw back his hood, revealing a bleached white skull. Smoke trickles from his empty, glowing eye sockets. He throws back its head and laughs, a shriek of a sound that makes your skin crawl and brain itch. 

The scream sends stabbing pain through your mind and forces you to close your eyes again. When you open them again, the city is gone. 

Desolation is all around you. The air is dry, stale, and dusty. Strange shapeless orbs drift through a blood red alien skyline. No visible source of light shines upon the arid plain on which you now stand, but it is lit in a permanent twilight. The ground is firm but spongy, giving an almost springy feel to each step you take. Jagged rocks emerge from the ground at odd angles giving the landscape a sharp, shattered feel.

In front of you, you see a field of standing stones. These appear to have been placed here deliberately, unlike the natural jagged formations. Each stone has a body chained to it that appears dead, or near death. Something tugs at your mind and you feel drawn to the stones. You blink, and suddenly you are in amongst the stones. You stare out at the bodies, wondering what fate has befallen the poor souls imprisoned here. Suddenly one opens its dried, chapped lips and speaks.

YOOOU. I dragged ya in ta shelter only ta have ya abandon me. COWARD. TRAITOR.

You look at the broken creature, and recognize the face of Nia, the native girl that rescued you from exposure on the road. Her chained body has been slashed and chewed on leaving deep bloody wounds. Her blood runs down the stone and dries in pools at the foot of the stone. 

The cries of TRAITOR and COWARD echo across the plain, as more of the bodies come to life, rattling and pulling violently on their chains. The faces of all those who helped you at the Lucky Monkey look back at you, eyes full of rage and bloody vengeance. Tamecia and her girls release a banshee wail for your soul.

Nia’s laugh curdles your blood.

Ya may have lived today coward. But we be havin our revenge.

The corpses open their mouths and vomit a torrent of beetles onto the ground. The beetles swarm forms a vaguely humanoid figure, constantly writhing and flowing as the beetles move over each other. Two brightly glowing beetles stare at you from the creature’s eye sockets. It opens its mouth, releasing voice like a thousand souls screaming in chorus.

DIE COWARD









*OOC:*


Roll initiative Wilbur!


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 9, 2011)

*Wilbur*

Wilbur kneels down, awaiting either his end or that of his vision. Speaking in Aklo, because of his agitation, he says:

"If I be to be killed, because I ran away with others, because I'm not a great fighter, because I don't wanted to force others to rescue me, I'm ready.
But if this is just another vision, let it be over soon, as I have real work to do!"

[sblock=OOC]
Wilbur 2
Wilbur Warrington



[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Oct 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


Initiative Order
Wilbur - 15
Beetle Wraith - 15

Go ahead and make your move!


----------



## ahayford (Oct 9, 2011)

double post


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 9, 2011)

Marcus swings his guisarme around into a ready position. He calls out over the din of the beetles, "Orin, Adofo and I should handle the adult beetles. The rest of you grab torches and smash the juveniles with them. Don't take any unnecessary risks, work together, and don't let any beetles get past you!"

[sblock=OOC]
Continue Ready action to strike first beetle that comes into reach, using Power Attack and Pushing Assault (10-ft reach, +4 attack, 2d4+6 damage, moves enemy back 5 ft.) and ready to AoO 3 more times with the same trick. 
For later rounds, if you plan on just fast-forwarding, attack nearest adult beetle, trying to move without taking AoOs and setting myself up for several available AoOs of my own. Move actions are fine, so long as I'm not in a threatened area or moving through one. I plan to keep using Power Attack and Pushing Assault (with Combat Reflexes, too) to keep enemies off of me as much as possible.

AC 15 HP 13/13
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


Edited my above post.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 9, 2011)

Nia keeps her distance from the beetles, ceding ground when necessary. She uses her javelins first, loading each into an odd, clever little contrivance of leather thongs that looks a little like a sling, but is designed to throw a spear instead of a bullet. Before each shot she murmurs and invocation to the powers to guide her casts.

When the javelins are gone she fights with her spear...but bizarrely, her short black hair seems to come to life, swaying about her head as if she were underwater. It shoots out in length abruptly, becoming a long, glossy mane that twines together to make a thick braid. The reason for this becomes abundantly clear.

As the beetles approach, Nia's hair lashes out like a whip, striking them even when they're too far for her spear to reach. She then stabs at them as they come forward, and backs off...giving her plenty of chances to stop the oversized insects before they can reach her. At her feet prowls the hand-sized spider...as large as some of the smaller beetles itself.

[sblock=Action breakdown] Throw remaining two javelins at larger beetles...both at the same, unless the first one kills one. Shooting for adult beetles not currently in melee with anyone. Each throw is preceded by a casting of Guidence for +1 to hit on following throw. This means +4 to hit instead of +3 (including Point Blank Shot bonuses). It also means the 2 throws take 4 turns to complete. Range is 30'. 

Once javelins are gone she casts Mage Armor on herself and readies her spear to enter melee. Tactics are as follows: Animate her Prehensile Hair to full 10' reach and use as secondary natural attack at any beetle entering that reach. This attack is at -5, and does 1d3 damage. She then readies an action to attack when the beetle closes into melee. Assuming the beetle advances, she stabs at it with readied action, endures the beetle's attack, and stabs again, taking a 5' step to try to avoid other beetles that might be nearby. If the situation is safe...which is to say, there's just that one beetle nearby, Shelob will flank with Nia. Otherwise it stays back.

If things start looking bad...like she takes a hit or two, or is reduced to 3 hit points or less, Nia will disengage and retreat to get some range, then cast Ear Piercing Scream on the biggest, baddest beetle she can see. She'll then use a CLW scroll on herself and rejoin the fray.

If another named NPC or PC falls, she will try to get within touch range to use one of her CLW scrolls on him as quickly as she can without exposing herself to undue risk.

AC is 16, HP 10. Shelob has AC 19 and HP 5. Its attack is at +6, but only does 1 damage plus poison.[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Oct 10, 2011)

*Wilbur*

As you utter the final phrase of Aklo, your mind bends inward. You are aware of each and every mind in the swarm charging toward you. Simple thoughts of hunger and rage. You could snuff out each tiny mind with but a thought, or drive it to a frenzy on a whim. You sense a spirit of guilt holding and driving them as one creature, its only desire to consume your flesh and revel in the blood letting. For a moment, it is as if time has stopped.

You are then aware of another presence in your own mind.

You have proven obedience by traveling to this place, but like all mortals...you are weak and cowardly. You are my conduit, my chosen. My power runs through you. Use it to destroy your enemies. Prove yourself worthy.

You scream again as your body is wracked by pain. Your arms wither and fall off as tentacles covered in fanged screaming mouths sprout from your torso. Your eyes go blind, but just as suddenly you can see the world in your mind eye just as if it were a summer’s day. Your skin sloughs off your body, leaving behind a scaled hide like that of a fish. You know that with but a thought you could incinerate the creature trapped in time before you.









*OOC:*


Combat will advance tomorrow for the rest of the group


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 10, 2011)

*Wilbur*

Wilbur stares down at his body and the insectile wave. He will not be just a pawn. If he gives in to much, he will loose himself in his otherworldly... patron. Defiantly he answers:

"As you said, I'm just your mere conduit. If you want to burn them, burn them through me. I'm ready to channel your burning light."

[sblock=OOC]
Wilbur 2
Wilbur Warrington



[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Oct 10, 2011)

*Wilbur*

You feel the dark energy flow through you. The temptation to take just a small fraction for yourself is intense. What could you accomplish with but a fraction of that power? You force yourself to resist. Down that path lies madness and oblivion. You shield your mind against it, allowing the energy to flow through you without tasting it. The energy fills you like an eldritch capacitor. As it does, time resumes.

The beetle create continues its stride, charging towards you. The dark one's power jumps from your tentacles like lightning, striking the creature square in the chest. The dark bolts of energy jump from beetle to beetle, incinerating the swarm in mid step. All that remains of the creature is the animating spirit. You feel the dark one's power reach out and take hold of the spirit. Its cries of anguish are cut short as its pitiful existence is simply snuffed out.

You are stronger then you appear mortal. You show obedience but maintain the strength of will to channel my power without succumbing to madness. You have proven yourself....for now.

The arid plane melts and disappears like water down a drain. All is blackness. Points of light strung on strands of ether like a spider's web slowly appear in your vision. The strands entwine themselves with each other, sometimes separating and going their own ways. Other times, they reconnect only to separate again. As the lights get brighter, the beauty of the scene before you is almost too intense to bear. You are looking upon the strands of fate, the sparks of life traveling along each thread. As you watch, threads change. Mortal choices force threads apart and bring new ones together. Few mortals glimpse upon this artifact of the divine.

Your focus changes, as if by the direction of another. You now see your own thread, and follow it through the course of your life. You spot childhood friends connect and separate...and finally your thread breaking off from that of your family. It is remarkably solitary until it reaches a new junction. You see the threads of Nia, Marcus, Svexyn, Val, and Caytis twist with yours. 

As you watch, your thread pulls from the twist. The web begins unravelling. Threads begin unraveling like a poorly made quilt. Finally, a giant hole rends itself in the center of the web as thousands of threads snap loose. The chain reaction continues to ripple through the web as your vision fades.

Do not fail me mortal

The first sensation you feel is the loose stones of the access path against your face. Soon, your senses return to you and you spot Garthun's men still running down the path to the main trade road. You stand up and are unsure how much time has passed. You realize you are holding something in your hand. When you open it you hand holds a dark polished stone. You sense the power within is fleeting, but could be used if tapped quickly.









*OOC:*


This stone contains 1 charge of Dark Eldritch Fire (Burning Hands) but its energy is that of dreams...and will dissipate after 2 hours


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 10, 2011)

He then wonders just what he can do in this situation.  Spotting the cart behind him, a plan begins to form.  They could not be dealt with in numbers, but if they could funnel the foes into a line, then they might be able to handle them...

"You two!  Help me to get that cart moving and run the bugs over!  The rest of you shoot at the larger ones!" he says, pointing to the guards with melee weapons.

He then moves behind the cart, waiting for the other guards to help him get the cart and run over the bugs at the gate.


----------



## ahayford (Oct 11, 2011)

* East Gate *

Svexyn dashes to the cart near the gate and motions for a guard to assist him in moving it across the entrance. Marcus watches the rogue dash quickly and shouts some words of encouragement. He readies his polearm, waiting for the chance to strike. 

Valinnan charges from the other side of the courtyard, trying to close the open flank and defend Svexyn as he works his plan. He steps into a beetle's path and tries to skewer it with his rapier, but the heavy chitin shell deflects the blow. Another beetle crawls out from under a cart and flanks him, but Val is simply too fast for both bugs. Their attacks snap empty air. Several of the other beetles continue to harass Garthun's carvan animals, bringing down a horse and breaking into  Garthun's stock of rich food and wine.

The crossbowmen in the rear line take shots at the large fire beetle crawling from the front of the gate, but their nervousness spoils their shots, sending the bolts wide into the wood of the gate.

The swarms of beetles charge the front lines, but the defenders are ready. Marcus takes two swipes at the oncoming bugs but both prove ineffective. He starts hitting the fist sized bugs off his armor as they begin crawling over him. One finds some open flesh and draws blood before Marcus smashes it with his fist.

One of Adofo's men is a bit more successful at fending off the insects, his flaming brand crushes dozens of the crawling menaces and ignites several others, but still he too starts panicking as he tries to knock the bugs from his armor.

Nia readies a spear, murmuring words of power known only to the women of her clan. The spear glows warmly, and she smiles, confident it will strike true.

Adofo gets his fight. The enraged beetle charges strait for him. The beeltes jaws clatter as it leeps for the burly warrior. Adofo was ready for it. He cleanly slices the beetle from head to tail with his falchio, splattering himself in dark ochre.

Svexyn and the remaining caravan guardsman move the cart into position, further bolstering the gate, and making it more difficult for the bugs to get through the tunnels they have dug.

More bugs begin to emerge from beneath the wall, but seem to be struggling to get out from under the cart.

* North wall*
Tamecia's guard drops momentarily after her victory, and it scores her a vicious slash across her thigh as a beetle leaps onto her. The beetles mandibles have no problem slicing through her meager linen clothes. She utters a curse but maintains her ground, blocking the open rear entrance of the cart. A slight smile curls on her face as she sees Caytis run around the back of the cart and motion towards the open drainage grate. Caytis whirls into combat, attempts to stab at a beetle blocking his access to the grate, but the stab slides off its armored plating. The beetle hisses angrily and snaps at his wrist, but he spins out of the reach of the snapping mandibles. Tamecia blocks another beetle leeping from a pile of crates with her staff, its mandibles snapping harmlessly on the heavy weapon. Tamecia takes one step back, trying to edge closer to the drainage grate.

Caytis can hear the buzzing he knows all too well echoing from inside the storm drain.









*OOC:*


COMBAT RESULTS
Tamecia takes 3 dmg
Marcus takes 1 dmg
Guard takes 1 dmg
Swarm 2 takes 4 dmg
Adofo killes Beetle 4















*OOC:*


The cart now forces bugs coming in to spend one turn freeing themselves of the gate before entering the courtyard. I'm going to pause again to allow Marcus and those who did not give further orders a chance to chime in. If you wish to stick to your existing plans, you do not need to post, but a quick "ooc" of same plans would help me know you are ready to advance time.

Left off a plus 1 for Caytis...unfortunately it doesn't give him success


----------



## ahayford (Oct 11, 2011)

Encounter Maps Round 2

*Overview*






*West Gate*





*North Wall*





*Road*


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 11, 2011)

*Wilbur*

_Nothing comes easy. But now I can maybe do something_. Wilbur thinks, running back towards the allies he had to abandon earlier.

[sblock=OOC]
Wilbur 2
Wilbur Warrington

running back towards the east gate.

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 11, 2011)

Val steps up into the cover provided by the wagon and supplies to avoid the beetles' flank and tries once more to find a chink in the animal's armor. In spite of the dire threat of their situation, he finds himself feeling unaccountably cheerful and begins humming one of the songs he was always called on to sing in his father's tavern. "Good thinking, Svexyn! We'll have 'em turned back in no time!"

[sblock=OOC/Actions]I've plainly got to step up my RP game here to keep up . . . 


Free: 5' Step to -F/-8
Standard: Rapier (1d20+1=11) vs. Beetle (-F/-9) (a miss, I suspect)
[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 11, 2011)

Svexyn looks at the wagon and the scurrying of the beetles underneath as they try to get out from underneath it.  A wicked grin would have been evident on his face, had his hooded cloak not hidden it from view as a plan formed in his mind.  Quickly turning to the guards, he barks out more orders.

"Break the wheels!  Crush them underneath!"

He then tries to assist them in breaking the axles or pins on the wheels of the cart in hopes that it will come crashing down to crush the bugs underneath.  It would also slow down the enemies, as they would have to burrow even more to find another place to dig their way to the surface.

"Someone might want to get a torch ready as well..."


----------



## jkason (Oct 11, 2011)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*

Caytis shifts around so that Tamecia and he flank their beetle, and lashes out with his Quadrens. This time, the quadruple points of his odd weapon sink deeply into the creature, crunching past chitin to the soft flesh underneath.

"I know you don't want your girls in trouble, but I think our best bet to hold the grate closed is going to be getting that wagon on top of it!" he calls out.

[sblock=actions]5'step to -H4 to flank, attack with quadrens:

Flanking, Arcane Enhancement Quadrens attack; damage (1d20+5=19, 1d6=6)

Unless these things are a lot tougher than I think (and if they are, we're in big trouble), I'm assuming 19 hits. 6 damage.

Continuing plans: get the grate back in place and roll the wagon on top of it to provide extra weight to hold it in place.[/sblock]



[sblock=mini-stats]
   HP: 10/10       AC: 15(19)      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 13   Init: +02
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD: 00/12     ACP: -1     ASF: 00   Spot: +05

Conditions: 
* Shield (+4 AC). 7/10 rounds remaining. Current AC: 19
* Arcane Enhancement: +1 melee attacks for 1 minute. 9/10 rounds remain

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             01     0     +2   -1*       
Will:            03     2     +1  

* -1 Reflex (Wyrm Blooded trait)  
** Conditional: Immune sleep, +2 vs enchantments, +4 vs acid  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quadrens                +2(+3)        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit
Quadrens, Spell Combat  +0        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit 
Composite Shortbow      +2        1d6         20/x3        Range 70 ft.

* Conditional: +1 attack with Arcane Pool enhancement.

Arcane Pool: 4/5 remaining    

Spells Prepared:
* 0 Level (3): Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Light
* 1st Level (2, DC 15): Shield, Shield[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Oct 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


I realized today looking over the swarm rules that I missed an extra attack of opportunity for Marcus and the unfortunate caravan guard and that the swarm counters should be 4 squares instead of 1. I'll get retcon for marcus's extra attack and update the map tonight


----------



## ahayford (Oct 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


Additional Attacks






Marcus swats at the beetles as they try and climb his body, but fails to deter them

The Caravan guard uses his makeshift club to smash the bugs as they get near him. The heat of the torch and the ferocity of the attacks manages to break up the swarm as the remaining insects scatter.









*OOC:*


Results: Swarm 2 dies/disperses















*OOC:*


Time will advance this evening. If anyone wants any further changes, please get them in before tonight. I had planned on doing this sooner but enworld being down on wed night kind of threw off my schedule. Sorry


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 14, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]
Am I currently swarmed or not? I don't think the map got updated, but with the site down for a while, I totally understand why.

If I'm not swarmed, then continue actions as before. If I am covered in swarming beetles... then I suppose, try to get out of their area and go after any adult beetles. I just hope the dice roller gives me better than it has.  A 1, a 7 and a 9? Jeez...
[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Oct 14, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]You are swarmed, and have taken 1 damage. I failed to roll your AoO for some reason in the initial pass. For that I apologize. And ya....the dice have not been kind to you. I wish I could through them in the trash and get a new one like I would for a home campaign heh [/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Oct 15, 2011)

*Combat Round 2*

Svexyn and the guards strike the cart with their heavy weapons. The cart is well made, but the wheels splinter and shatter under the direct assault. The cart bed falls to the earth with a crash and crushes the hapless beetles pinned beneath it. Gore splatters out from underneath the cart in all directions.

Marcus keeps his cool and manages to escape the raging swarm, taking a small step back and then violently sweeping his guisarme through the mass of insects. The edged weapon doesn't prove as effective as one might hope, but many bugs still die on its razor edge or simply get buffeted out of the swarm from the force of the sweep. The swarm crawls towards him again, Marcus is unable to bring his weapon to bear fast enough and finds himself covered with bugs for a second time. A beetle manages to work its way onto Marcus's neck drawing blood before Marcus manages to knock it aside.

As the gate is now relatively secure, Adofo changes his focus to attacking the swarm currently harassing Marcus. His heavy falchion sweeps through the insect, sending a few more of the bugs to their death. The swarm seems to be losing cohesion, but it still focuses on Marcus, hungry for flesh.

*North Wall*

At the north wall, Caytis, and Tamecia continue to fight of the beetles coming up through the storm drain. Caytis's strikes like a serpent and pins the insect to his quadren, stabbing completely through one of the beetles. He disgustedly flings the dead bug into the storm drain then grasps the side of the coach, shouting his plan to Tamecia. The remaining beetles snap at Tamecia and the girls, but their useless attacks do little except further frighten the youths. Tamecia kicks one of the beetles against the wall with a crunch, then grabs a hold of the cart. With a grunt, Caytis and Tamecia drag the laden cart over the storm drain.

Val continues his merry dance with his prickly dance partners. One finally manages to catch his wrist with its sharp pincers and cuts deep, leaving a large gash along his forearm. The bleeding does little to break Val's enthusiasm. Finding himself surrounded, he backs up to a nearby cart for cover and continues to do his best to protect Svexyn's flank. His blade sweeps high, missing a particularly fat beetle. A crossbow bolt loosed by one of the outpost guards strikes the beetle that took Val's blood and pins it to the side of a crate. It wriggles madly before expiring. Orin comes to Val's defense, flanking one of his attackers, but his inexperience in combat causes him to stumble, his swing going wide. 

Nia moves up behind Orin and throws her javelin, but the small beetle jumps aside at the last moment, as if somehow sensing its impending doom. Shelob chitters encouragingly while he jumps around...almost driven mad by the proximity of so many prey creatures.

*East Gate*

Wilbur rushes through the east gate and views the ongoing scene. The front gate appears to be somewhat secure, but a swarm is lose inside the outpost and is harassing Marcus. Several adult beetles can be seen along the north wall causing destruction among Garthun's caravan goods.









*OOC:*


Results:
Val takes 4 DMG
Beetle 5 dies (Crossbow)
Swarm 1 takes 7 DMG (1/2 slashing weapons)
Marcus takes 2 DMG
Beetle 1 dies (Caytis)
Marcus takes 2 DMG
Beetle 8 dies (cart)
Beetle 9 dies (cart)
Beetle 10 dies (cart)


----------



## ahayford (Oct 15, 2011)

* Encounter Map *

*North Wall*







*West Gate*





*East Gate*





*Overview*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 15, 2011)

Valinnan cringes as the crossbow bolt slams into beetle, and then into the cart. His surprise is enough to throw off his aim as he lunges forward with his rapier, but not enough to deter his newfound delight with the rush of battle, and proof that he's alive. "Attaboy, Orin! Just keep it between us so it's distracted and we'll take it together!"

[sblock=Actions]Rapier Attack (1d20+1=10) for a miss.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 16, 2011)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf Magus*

"All right, there's that entry blocked. Now we just need to take care of the bugs already here. Thank you, ladies, I'll do what I can to keep these monstrosities from you," Caytis says, charging the closest beetle with his weapon.









*OOC:*


Hit enter before adding the note, but Caytis is making a charge attack:

1d20+5=14, 1d6=1







[sblock=mini-stats]
   HP: 10/10       AC: 15(19)      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 13   Init: +02
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD: 00/12     ACP: -1     ASF: 00   Spot: +05

Conditions: 
* Shield (+4 AC). 6/10 rounds remaining. Charge (-2 AC). Current AC: 17
* Arcane Enhancement: +1 melee attacks for 1 minute. 8/10 rounds remain

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             01     0     +2   -1*       
Will:            03     2     +1  

* -1 Reflex (Wyrm Blooded trait)  
** Conditional: Immune sleep, +2 vs enchantments, +4 vs acid  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quadrens                +2(+3)        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit
Quadrens, Spell Combat  +0        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit 
Composite Shortbow      +2        1d6         20/x3        Range 70 ft.

* Conditional: +1 attack with Arcane Pool enhancement.

Arcane Pool: 4/5 remaining    

Spells Prepared:
* 0 Level (3): Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Light
* 1st Level (2, DC 15): Shield, Shield[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 17, 2011)

*Wilbur*

Wilbur tries to close the east gate, shouting for help, if necessary. Defending the other gates will be useless, if they leave this one wide open.

[sblock=OOC]
Wilbur 2
Wilbur Warrington

[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Oct 18, 2011)

*West Wall*

Marcus again manages to shake off the ravenous beetles before bringing his polearm to bear, scattering the remaining beetles across the courtyard. The swarm disperses, the remaining individual beetles finding the nearest object to hide beneath. Adofo crushes one beneath his heavy boot with a grunt.

Svexyn rushes to Val's aid, and flanks the beetle currently trying to take a bite out of Val's boot. His quick strikes against the distracted insect dispatch it quickly, while Orin pounds the reamining adult into paste with his heavy club.

*North Wall*

Caytis rush attach manages to barely clip a beetle on the side of the cart knocking it to the ground. As it tries to scurry away, Caytis's boot pins it to the ground before he runs the heavy blades of his quadren through its carapace. Tamecia's heavy staff bats the remaining beetle into the wall where it leaves an ochre stain before falling to the ground.

*East Wall*

Wilbur quickly closes the east gate against the horde of bugs circling around the output. The two doors slam shut, and several of the remaining porters help him lift the heavy bar into place.


The buzz of the swarm intensifies as it passes by the east gate, but then begins to diminish as the beetles head off into the jungle. Several screams are just audible on the edge of hearing, before the sounds of the swarm fade off into the humid night air. It seems, they have decided to seek out easier prey. 

The defenders stop for a moment to catch their breath, thankful that they have survived the encounter, and saved the outpost.



[sblock=ooc]Obsidian Portal was down so I did not have access to character sheets. I decided to go ahead and end the encounter as success was basicly guaranteed at this point. Combat is over! Please let me know how you thought it ran and any suggestions. Please post in the OOC thread. Story will continue after everyone catches their breath. I thought I'd give you guys a chance to respond[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 18, 2011)

Marcus growls quietly as he checks his wounds from beetle-bites. He rests his polearm against the side of a cart as he feels the injuries. _Seems like nothing major... thankfully._

[sblock=OOC]
It was interesting. Certainly a more intriguing and dynamic encounter than most turn out to be and I enjoyed it. Unusual setup, various objectives and a chance to try out some interesting, impromptu plans was pretty neat.

On to my quibbles... The Initiative list was waaaay bogged down. I think you could lump groups (particularly similar enemies/allies, like the multiple swarms/adult beetles/caravan guards) into group Init and cut down on the clutter and any turn-based confusion. Similarly, I don't think it was clear if combat in this game is supposed to be posts in Init order or just when you can...
Oh, and, this encounter reminded me why I _hate_ swarms.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 18, 2011)

Valinnan's chest heaves as he struggles to recover from the adrenaline rush of battle. Once he manages to still his breathing somewhat, he looks around at his peers in relief. "Well, _I_ was about as useful as teats on a boar, there. An excellent job, my friends!" He takes more careful stock of the condition of the other patrons of the inn. "Anyone hurt? I have some small skill with healing and can possibly see to your wounds."


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 18, 2011)

*Wilbur*

Wilbur breathes heavily after his run. He can hardly believe no one else checked the east gate before him.
At least one fewer problem...

[sblock=OOC]
Wilbur 2
Wilbur Warrington

[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 18, 2011)

Nia sagged back against a wagon as adrenalin fled, leaving her weak and drained. Shelob pawed her ankle with a leg, and she stooped over to pick the spider up and place it on her shoulder. Shelob got nervous on the ground with so many people around.

She took a deep breath to try to control her wildly fluctuating emotions. They kept teetering between abject relief at having somehow cheated death, and livid rage at having been put in this situation to begin with. At first the rage seethed towards the idiot people in the inn who hadn't the sense of a beast to run before the swarm...but then Nia realized there was a deeper enemy at work here.

The fire beetles didn't do that for no reason. Someone, or something, had attacked their nest. Nothing natural would do that. Even the great predators knew better than to rouse a colony of beetles. Attack them singly, or in small groups when away from the nest, yes...but the nest itself? Suicide.

And it had just happened to move in the direction of the roadside inn. Coincidence?

She frowned deeply as she pushed away from the wagon and went to see if anyone needed help or healing.


----------



## jkason (Oct 18, 2011)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*

Caytis yanked the quadrens from the belly of his beetle with a wet, slurping sound, and realizing the threat was over, sighed and smiled.

"Thank you for your help, ma'am," the scaly half-elf said. "I think you squished more than I did. I trust you and your girls are all right?"

Caytis surveyed the courtyard, littered with insect corpses and still-frightened people as he wiped the blades of his weapon clean and his magics dissipated. 

[sblock=ooc]I'll join the "swarms can be a painful opponent" sentiments, but I think you juggled a very complicated scenario quite well.[/sblock] 

[sblock=mini-stats]
   HP: 10/10       AC: 15      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 13   Init: +02
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD: 00/12     ACP: -1     ASF: 00   Spot: +05

Conditions:

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             01     0     +2   -1*       
Will:            03     2     +1  

* -1 Reflex (Wyrm Blooded trait)  
** Conditional: Immune sleep, +2 vs enchantments, +4 vs acid  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quadrens                    +2       1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit
Quadrens, Spell Combat  +0        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit 
Composite Shortbow      +2        1d6         20/x3        Range 70 ft.

* Conditional: +1 attack with Arcane Pool enhancement.

Arcane Pool: 4/5 remaining    

Spells Prepared:
* 0 Level (3): Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Light
* 1st Level (2, DC 15): Shield, Shield[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Oct 19, 2011)

The atmosphere at the Lucky Monkey changes gradually from stunned relief, to mirthful excitement as the guardsmen begin laughing and clapping each other on the shoulder. The guardsman who single handedly slew one of the swarms will not have to buy any of his drinks tonight. 

Tamecia leans on her staff, trailing blood on the ground from the deep gash in her leg. 

Tank you. You did not know me or me girls...but still you came to help us when know one else did. You and your friend are welcome in me kitchen any time. And don’t let Orin be trickin’ you into paying. That cheap bastard would charge his own mother.

Tamecia lets Caytis brace her as she, the girls, and walk toward the Inn.

Marcus takes a seat on a barrel of salt packed sardines while Valinnan cleans and dresses his wounds. Svexyn reclines in the bed of one of Garthun’s ravaged carts staring up at the stars while sipping some water from his flask. When Nia spots Caytis and Tamecia struggling across the courtyard, she rushes to their aid and helps brace Tamecia’s other arm. When they arrive at the east gate, Caytis and Nia gently lower her to the ground next to Marcus. Nia bandages and cleans the Tamecia’s leg while Valinnan finishes up with Marcus.

Thank you child. I’m sorry I was so nasty to you earlier....I’m used to bein’ judged by people like you for livin’ like city folk. I’ll not forget your bravery and kindness. Quite a trick there with the fire...although Orin will mutter about it for weeks once he realizes you burned up his choice meats.” Tamecia grins through obvious pain.

Adofo approaches Marcus and Nia, his heavy falchion resting across one shoulder. His steely gaze passes over the two before spitting over his shoulder and simply stating,

Not bad for a city boy and a backward native girl.

Adofo turns around and marches back to the other guards, obviously prepared to do some heavy celebratory drinking.

Wilbur and Maavu join the group after marching across the courtyard from the gate. Wilbur looks slightly frumpled and disheveled, but Maavu looks exillerated.

I can’t believe it. You did it. You fought them off. I thought we were done for! Thank you. The entire city owes you debt a of gratitude. You saved the entire stock of food. Listen, I don’t have much to reward you with. I have little gold on me and my stock consists mostly of food and some limited medical supplies. But please, take this with my thanks.

Two of Maavus porters place a large crate and a small crate on the ground next to Maavu. Maavu opens the lid to the small crate revealing 6 vials of red liquid packed in straw. 

Curative potions imported from Sasserine. I had intended these to go to my private stock, but I think you can make better use of them then I.

It takes both of Maavus porters to pry the lid off the second, larger crate. Inside, you see what appear to be backpacks.

And also, please take these backpacks. Some nobleman special ordered these imported from Absalom. I’ll just claim they were lost in the attack and send out for another order. He can wait another month or two.

The packs seem very well made. After examining them, you can see how they optimally distribute their load across the entire body, making the wearer able to carrier more before becoming encumbered from the weight. Various hooks and straps adorn the packs for things like canteens, tools, and other adventuring gear. 


Orin joins the group, laughing and joking, obviously still high on adrenalin. 

We did it friends! We did it. I don’t think this place has seen that much action in decades. I never realized how vulnerable this place had gotten over the years. I’m going to have to contact a mason from Cauldron to see about reinforcing the gates and my walls. Can’t let that happen again. Please....take this...its tonight’s earnings. I’m no fool. Without your help, this place would be a boneyard crawling with those things.  There will always be a room for you folks here at the Lucky Monkey.

Orin’s purse lands on the ground with the tinkle of gold coins as he turns and walks back to the inn, whistling a jaunty tune.

The doors of the inn slam open, as a steaming, sputtering dwarven whirlwind bursts into the courtyard.

MY GOODS. WHAT IN THE NINE HELLS HAVE YOU DONE TO MY GOODS.

Garthun surveys his wrecked caravan, and then looks at the relatively undamaged food supplies.

You Maavu. This is your doing isn’t it. I’ll have you up before the council for this!”

Garthun turns to regard the group resting in the courtyard.

And you! You let those creatures have a party with my goods while you protected this fool’s bags of rice. Do you have any idea how much gold each one of those shattered bottles of wine was worth??? Thats imported from Cheliax. Not exactly stuff your grandma makes in her bathtub.

Garthun notices that Marcus is sitting on one of his few intact barrels. 

“And you! Get off that....” Garthun squints as he reads the label. “SARDINES? Gods save me. Those damn bugs ate all my cigars and wine, but leave me with stinky fish. You’ll pay for this Maavu. You and your damn heroes here will pay for every last broken bottle and ruined smoke. Mark my words.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 19, 2011)

As Garthun commences his rant about the replacement of his ruined goods, Val looks up from his work on Marcus' wounded leg.

"Come, sir, come. We'll do no such thing, nor will our kind hosts. You chose to stay at the Monkey, the Monkey was in the path of the beetle swarm. There is no blame here; indeed, were it not for the efforts of _everyone_ here, you'd have no worries about the state of your goods for they'd be in the bellies of the beetles. Along with your noble self.

"So let's have no more talk of payment! The Master of Drink is calling us to celebrate our victory . . . let's not make Him wait 'ere we heed the divine call to worship!"


----------



## ahayford (Oct 19, 2011)

[sblock=REWARD]Sorry meant to add this above
6 Cure Light Wounds Potions
6 Masterwork Backpacks
300gp[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 19, 2011)

Marcus stays fairly still while Val bandages him up a bit. "Damn little pests. For such small things, they sure do manage to cause some pain."

He acknowledges Adofo with a grunt of "Thanks," even if it is a bit of a back-handed compliment.

He gives Maavu a nod and accepts the offered items. The backpack is pretty nice... definitely better than the one he carried here.

He looks to Garthun with a sour expression, remaining on his barrel-seat. "It's your own damn fault, dwarf. Your greed and your laziness brought this on you. Hell, I'll bet your worthless, cowardly excuses of men are about to become beetle-food any minute now! If you'd bothered to get your lazy ass out the door, you might have had some goods survive. Like I said, you've only got yourself to blame. Have fun loading the remains of your stuff," he finishes, spitting onto the ground for punctuation. He waits for Val to finish with the bandages before walking back into the Lucky Monkey.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 19, 2011)

Nia offers Tamecia a quick smile at her words and says in her lilting, accented Common, "No matter where you livin' you are always one of us... So long as you choose dis place of your own will, de rest of us do not have to agree or unnerstand for it to be the right place for you. If de others be rude to you from time to time, it just be because dey want you back."

She laughed at the dwarf's outburst...oddly not taking offense at all at his words. In that moment she no longer seemed (or at least was trying to seem) like an old woman wearing a young skin, but rather the carefree girl she might have been had she followed a different path.

Then the moment was gone, and Nia looked at Tamecia, suddenly all business again. "Tell me...is dere anyone you know who might be out to get dis place...or you and yer husband?"


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 19, 2011)

Svexyn was relaxed now, enjoying the thought that he would live to get home to take care of his mother.  The assault was unnerving at first, but it would seem that with enough help, they managed to survive.  He casually looks over at the exchange of words from the others, oblivious as to the exact words, but from the mannerisms and movements, he can deduce the dwarf was not happy.

He then sits up, stretches, and begins to remove all of the nails and extra boards that helped to fend off the bugs.  His work was never done for the day...


----------



## jkason (Oct 19, 2011)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*

Caytis smiles humbly at the shows of gratitude, but generally keeps quiet until they've all gathered together. 

"I can't say I've done a bang-up job putting your lessons to use, Marcus, but I can at least help with some of the clean up," he says. He whisper-hisses strange words, and the beetle gore and dirt of the battle seem to evaporate from him. He turns his attention to the others, and one by one helps to clean them, as well.









*OOC:*


Prestidigitation







When the dwarf comes out to chastise the lot of them, Caytis merely sighs, letting Val and Marcus express both of his sentiments, both for more drink, and for the dwarf to swallow his belly-aching. 


[sblock=mini-stats]
   HP: 10/10       AC: 15      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 13   Init: +02
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD: 00/12     ACP: -1     ASF: 00   Spot: +05

Conditions:

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             01     0     +2   -1*       
Will:            03     2     +1  

* -1 Reflex (Wyrm Blooded trait)  
** Conditional: Immune sleep, +2 vs enchantments, +4 vs acid  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quadrens                    +2       1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit
Quadrens, Spell Combat  +0        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit 
Composite Shortbow      +2        1d6         20/x3        Range 70 ft.

* Conditional: +1 attack with Arcane Pool enhancement.

Arcane Pool: 4/5 remaining    

Spells Prepared:
* 0 Level (3): Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Light
* 1st Level (2, DC 15): Shield, Shield[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Oct 20, 2011)

Garthun sputters with impotent rage. There is little he can do and he knows it. 

Just you wait until we get back to Cauldron. I have connections. I know people!

He grumbles into his beard while he picks through the meager remains of his caravan. 

Tamecia grimaces in pain while she thinks. She turns her head toward Nia while she speaks.

No, I can’t tink of anyone that would have a grudge against Orin or dis place. Despite being thickheaded sometimes, Orin is a good man. You heard him. If you are brave enough to make it here, he gives you a meal and a safe place to lay your head. He’s followed the teachings of Desna all his life. Even has a small chapel in the inn. A missionary usually maintains the shrine, but she left a week back for some business in Cauldron. Sweet girl too, wish you could have met her.

She shakes her head, seeming to refocus on the question at hand 

He’d never turn a traveler away. You could say its against his religion.

Tamecia chuckles to herself.

Now...its time for me and me girls to go to sleep. Nia, you and your friends are welcome to whatever you can find in the pantry if you are hungry. Lesia and Nessa will show you to a room. None of you sleep outside tonight. 

Tamecia hobbles into the inn with the rest of the crowd, while two of her girls show you to your rooms. As you enter the inn, you here the rowdy sounds of a binge underway. Orin is letting the rum and rice wine flow freely as he indulges the appetites of the victorious guardsmen. Still high on victory, the guards are busy telling tales and taking deep swigs from their mugs. Most of the remaining merchants and porters opt to go to sleep, their nerves shot from the evening’s activities.

The girls lead you to some private rooms in the back. Nia is provided a small room to herself, while the men are led to a bunk room. While simple, the linens are clean and the beds are stuffed with fresh straw.

The morning arrives with little fanfare. Those who participated in the revelries seem to be dragging a bit and paying Cayden Cailean’s tithe. Tamecia enters the main room, the night’s rest seeming to have re-energized her. She carries a large platter of what appears to be large black bowls of meat. Her girls carry steaming bowls of stew, different from the one you had the night before. She places one of the black bowls in front of each of you and the girls distribute the stew amongst the early risers. She leans over Caytis as she hands him his bowl and winks.

I bet you thought I was kidding....Or maybe you just wish I was.

You quickly realize the black bowls are the upturned carapaces of fire beetles that have been roasted with garlic and olive oil. Despite its strange appearance, the dish smells heavenly. The stew itself has chunks of meat you are fairly certain once belonged to the smaller ember beetles. It has been cooked with an assortment of local beans, rice, and some strange spices you don’t recognize. You have a feeling Tamecia could make just about anything seem appetizing.

After your meal, the caravan begins to get ready to leave. Garthun has managed to pull together one cart of goods from his previous caravan that he is driving himself, as none of his men returned last night. He continues to grumble when ever he sees you or Maavu, but says nothing. The rage is evident in his smoldering glances.

Before too long, Adofo sounds the horn and whats left of the caravan, leaves the Lucky Monkey behind. The rest of the journey home is mercifully mundane. Before long, the mountains loom in the distance. Not long after that, Cauldron is visible, perched atop the ancient volcano that once defended it from demonic hordes. Man made keeps and towers can be seen built into the ridge of the caldara. The city flag flies from the top of each one.

The caravan snakes it way slowly around the base of the volcano as it makes its ascent. Despite approaching the city from the east, the looping path eventually brings the caravan to the South Gate. Everyone is charged a 1cp gate tax then allowed into the city proper.

The paved cobblestone streets Cauldron feel hard and sure beneath your feat. The bricks vary in color between white and black. The light sparkles off the stones in an attractive, if peculiar way. Its as if they contained large amounts of crushed glass. Most of the buildings have a very open architecture, to allow the breeze to blow through and keep the structures cool during the daytime. Retractable shutters allow the buildings to be closed at night to keep out the night insects and rain. 

The caravan breaks up, each merchant going their seperate ways. Maavu flips you a final salute as he moves towards his warehouses. Garthun flips you a salute of a different kind as he drives his cart in the opposite direction.

You lead your tired beasts of burden to the Drunken Morkoth where The Cardinal greats Valinnan with a giant bear hug. 

Good to see you my boy. I see you and your frineds made it back safe. And, you seem to have picked up a few more along the way.” The Cardinal doesn’t even lose a beat when he see Nia’s rough appearance. “Come in, come in. Val, Marcus, Caytis, Svexyn...you three can unload the cart while I properly great our guests.

When the cart is finally unloaded, the group is treated to a roasted fish and an ale by the Cardinal.

Thank you so much for making that trip. I had begun to forget what some of this stuff from home tasted like. Mind isn’t what it used to be. Makes it hard for me to uh...make good recommendations.

The Cardinal mops his firey red hair with a bar rag then leaves a bag of gold on the counter. 

Thanks again Val, you and your friends deserve this.

Inside, is 300gp









*OOC:*


You now have some free time to talk amongst yourselves and do things in the city. When you are done, Chapter 1 will begin.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 20, 2011)

*Wilbur*

In the shared room, the others learn a valuable lesson. Don't share a room with Wilbur unless you are really tired, which is luckily the case, so you can fairly easy ignore his speak and screams during his sleep...

Getting the bug meal, Wilbur smiles and says: "Revenge!" before eating.

---

Wilbur stares in wonder as the group arrives in Cauldron.
He is silent at the meeting with The Cardinal, unsure how to react or what to say.

[sblock=OOC]
Wilbur 2
Wilbur Warrington

[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 20, 2011)

Nia is quiet from the moment the group enters Cauldron, and though she tries to be discrete about it, she gawks like a tourist whenever she thinks no one's watching. More than once she is caught stooping over to scrape at the sparkly bricks, trying to figure them out.

Her silence persists through the audience with the Cardinal. She seems to understand that he's a man of some importance and goes along with the ruse in front of him.

At the end, when he's gone, she asks, "De city is larger den I thought it would be. Any of you know where I ken get de stories?"


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 20, 2011)

Marcus was fairly quiet on the trip back to Cauldron, only punctuated by periodic bouts of growling, snarling and quiet cursing at his injured leg. Still, it doesn't stop him from doing his duty when the carts arrive back at the Drunken Morkoth. He finally relaxes back, leg mostly healed by now, and takes a drink from his ale.

He looks at Nia and shrugs. "What kind of stories are you looking to hear? Recent news or the old legends? Town criers are best to ask for the new stuff, though it can sometimes be a little garbled. As for the old stories, I found the old folks know the city's history best, having lived through their own fair part of it. If you give them a couple of coins for their trouble, some might even just talk your ear off."


----------



## jkason (Oct 20, 2011)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*

Caytis, like Wilbur, finds eating his enemies oddly satisfying, and wonders idly if the wyrm blood within him has anything to do with it. He dismisses the notion, however, and enjoys the hearty meal.

The return to Cauldron brightens the young man's spirits more than he thought it would. It seems that a brush with disaster leaves one more appreciative of the safety of home. He greets the Cardinal with a smile and thanks him for his generosity of pay, then falls gratefully to the closest chair.

"There's always the library, too, but you'll have to pay for the stodgy collars at the wizarding academy to give you access," the half-elf adds, clearly still holding a grudge for his expulsion. Then he turns to Wilbur.

"What about you? Those visions of yours brought you here. Any plans or ideas on where you're meant to be headed next?"


[sblock=mini-stats]
   HP: 10/10       AC: 15      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 13   Init: +02
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD: 00/12     ACP: -1     ASF: 00   Spot: +05

Conditions:

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             01     0     +2   -1*       
Will:            03     2     +1  

* -1 Reflex (Wyrm Blooded trait)  
** Conditional: Immune sleep, +2 vs enchantments, +4 vs acid  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quadrens                    +2       1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit
Quadrens, Spell Combat  +0        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit 
Composite Shortbow      +2        1d6         20/x3        Range 70 ft.

* Conditional: +1 attack with Arcane Pool enhancement.

Arcane Pool: 5/5 remaining    

Spells Prepared:
* 0 Level (3): Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Light
* 1st Level (2, DC 15): Shield, Shield[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 20, 2011)

Nia nodded thoughtfully, a little surprised to find that the city worked in such familiar terms.

"De elders," she replied, then quickl to Caytis, "An' I don't mean de old wizard men neither. Dey've notting to teach me."

Looking back at Marcus, Nia went on. "Stories of de city...of when it was first built. A man who dey say was a man of magic, and a great tide of demons that came rushin' from de jungle and up de slopes of the mountain...only to be pushed back. Which Elder woul know that story?"


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 20, 2011)

Marcus shrugs. "Just about any of them. Hell, the Cardinal could probably tell you, when he gets a free minute, and he'd at least make it more interesting than most."


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 20, 2011)

*Wilbur*


jkason said:


> ...
> 
> "What about you? Those visions of yours brought you here. Any plans or ideas on where you're meant to be headed next?"
> ...




"I'm frankly not sure. My last visions seem to indicate that my fate is connected with this group. Maybe I can join you?
I know I made no great performance at those inn, but my talents lie more with thinking foes." Wilbur explains a bit reluctant.

[sblock=OOC]
Wilbur 2
Wilbur Warrington

[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 21, 2011)

Nia gives the Cardinal a dubious look, but isn't so rude as to question. She sits back, watching him, waiting for an opening to ask her question.


----------



## ahayford (Oct 21, 2011)

After serving a few drinks to some of his regulars, the Cardinal returns to your table.

Anything else you need before I go down to count stock? I may be down there a while.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 21, 2011)

"Surabar," Nia said to Cardinal, putting her mug down with a _thump_. She pointed at Marcus. "He said you might be knowin' the story of Surabar...it is a story I very much be wantin' to hear. Do you be knowin' it?"

Her accent seemed a bit thicker after she'd had an ale or two.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 21, 2011)

Valinnan greets the arrival of dinner at the Monkey with relish, and eats heartily . . . here is a man who's learned to enjoy life to the fullest.

He spends the trip back making the rounds of the caravan, speaking with whomever catches his fancy, always sharing an encouraging word or a funny story.

Once back in Cauldron and at the Drunken Morkoth, he returns his foster-father's bear hug with obvious and unabashed affection. "It was a good trip, sir. There's an inn where we stopped over on the way back, the _Laughing Monkey_. Orin is the proprietor, a good man - honest and fair to a fault. It may be that we could do some business with him. Also, there's a Dwarven merchant named Garthun we'd do well to be wary of. He's surly - even more than one would expect - and mean of spirit. And he's none too happy with us at the moment, through no fault of our own."

When there's a break in the custom, or after the _Morkoth_ closes down for the night, Val tells the Cardinal the full tale. In the meantime, he turns to Nia and Wilbur.

"Father, these are new friends met on the road . . . friends to the four of us, and to those at the _Laughing Monkey_ as well. Here is Nia, a woman wise in the ways of the wilds but a stranger to city life, and Wilbur, a man who seems to me to be sorely in need of a measure of peace."


----------



## jkason (Oct 21, 2011)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*

Caytis chuckles at Nia's dismissal of the academy. "You and me both," he says.



			
				Walking Dad;5711402 [COLOR=Lime said:
			
		

> "I'm frankly not sure. My last visions seem to indicate that my fate is connected with this group. Maybe I can join you?
> I know I made no great performance at those inn, but my talents lie more with thinking foes."[/COLOR] Wilbur explains a bit reluctant.




Caytis shrugs and smiles. "I don't know about the others, but the cook with a stick did more bug-squishing than I did, so I'm hardly one to cast aspersions on a body," the half-elf offers. "If you want to hang out with this batch of outcasts, who'm I to say no?"


----------



## ahayford (Oct 23, 2011)

The Cardinal pulls a barstool over to your table while he absentmindedly cleans a few pieces of glassware and listens to Val’s description of their trip intently.

Well, Wilbur is welcome to stay on, but I expect him to pull his weight. He doesn’t look particularly built to handle stock, but I’m sure he can find his way around a dish rag. Nia is welcome to stay as well. She can help your mother in the kitchen, work the stockroom, help the stable boy, or work as a server....whatever suits her disposition. They’ll get room and board, but thats about all I can afford for help right now. After the rainy season, we might be able to talk again.

As for the Monkey, I’m glad you had a chance to meet Orin. His family used to stay here when they had business in the city. Was always a good kid back then. A bit naive maybe, but a good kid.

And you are right about Garthun. That dwarf is a right bastard. I originally tried to get the ale imported through his channels, but his markup was beyond exorbitant. I’ve also heard things...Best not repeated. Avoid him as much as you can. I’m sorry you had to make an enemy of him.

The Cardinal turns to answer Nia's question.

Well now...Nia was it? Since you are new here in Cauldron, I’m not all that surprised that you don’t know the legends of Surabar. Most Cauldron children could tell you the fantastical version by heart, they hear it so often. When the flood festival began 30 odd years ago, the city council thought it was important that the story of Surabar’s legacy be a big part of the festivities. The story the street performers and children like to tell is one of adventure and heroism. I have a feeling the true story is significantly more mundane.

The Cardinal perks up.

You guys want to hear it? I’ve been meening to practice for the kids.

He clears his throat and starts speaking without waiting for a response. He picks up a new mug to clean while he speaks, almost subconsciously.

Centuries ago, before the great city of Cauldron existed, the great exploration ships arrived from Cheliax to find an untamed wilderness teemed with riches. Exotic fruits, rich hardwoods, and untapped mineral wealth filled the great galleons that returned to Cheliax. Along with the holds full of treasure, the ships brought back tales of a tropical paradise where a freeman could earn his fortune. It wasn’t long before the empire founded the first permanent settlement on the island, Sasserine. The city grew as fortune seekers, religious exiles, and those just seeking a life far from the restrictions of civilization came to the Isle of Phara in droves.

As Sasserine grew and became a civilized city in its own right, the colonists began moving inland. Villages would pop up overnight, and just as suddenly, disapeer. Survivors would crawl back to Sasserine, telling tales of creatures attacking the homesteads in the night, slaughtering everything living. The fledgling city could muster an investigation, so little was done. Expeditions heading inland were warned, but more often then not, dismissed the warnings as silly superstition.

This has been going on for several years, when Sasserine commissioned a new lighthouse. Surabar was a relatively new arrival to the island. He had been blessed with the gift of magic, but his true love was architecture. He had come to help build Sasserine because he wanted the opportunity to help mold and shape a city in its earliest days. He was quite skilled, using a combination of magic and engineering to build beautiful and functional structures. He outshined his peers and was quickly selected to build the lighthouse. While working on the structure, Surabar fell from a great height and struck his head. 

For weeks, he lay feverish and unconscious in bed. When he awoke, he claimed to have been visited by an Angel of Saranrae, the Dawnflower. The angel warned Surabar of the demons who lurked in the jungle, and consigned Surabar to root out and destory the creatures, lest their lust for destruction cost the lives of any more innocents. He was to bring a point of light to the demons’ doorstep, a bastion of civilization in the heart of darkness.

Surabar abandoned his projects in Sasserine and engaged in his new task with zeal. His passion and brilliance quickly earned him a following with the idealists and adventurous. His promise to create a foothold at the center of the island earned him the backing of the Cheliax empire and the merchants eager to crack open more of the islands riches.

Five years later, Surabar left Sasserine with an expedition in the tens of thousands. His force consisted not only of soldiers, but builders and farmers. Surabar led the first crusade against the demonic hordes with ferver. He made great strides against the beasts, clearing the jungles and making them safe for colonists to move inland. Surabar’s efforts also endeared him your people Nia, who had lived in fear of the demons for generations. The native warriors and shamans further swelled the ranks of Surabar’s army. 

Surabar ordered the construction of Redgorge in the shadow of the great volcano we now call home. Things seemed good for a time. Discovery of several profitable mines in the mountains led to a population explosion as even more settlers arrived at the budding boomtown. Many thought the demons had been destroyed or given up. Surabar continued to make plans for the cities defense, convinced, despite the assurances of his lieutenants, that the threat had not passed.

Surabar’s quick victories did indeed provedto be short lived. The demons stopped appearing in only small numbers but began appearing vast hordes. Surabar’s army clashed with the foe and this time, was forced to retreat. His forces were taking huge loses, and Surabar left his army to seek out something that would help him turn the tide. When he returned, he held a blade gifted to him by the angel of Saranrae. Surabar’s power was also stronger then before, and his demeanor became much more focused and aloof. 

Surabar used his new found magic to erect great basalt walls around Redforge, while his army retreated to its protection. The city was evacuated, Surabar leading the people to this very spot. The army fell back to the natural walls of the caldera after the basalt ramparts were breached. From high attop the dormant volcanoe, Surabar and his remaining troops rained death down upon the advancing horde. Still, they climbed up the mountain, inching ever closer, crawling over the dead bodies of the demons that fell before them. 

Finally, the demonic chieftan reached the top of the caldera and engaged Surabar in single combat. They fought for hours, neither giving ground to the other. Eventually, Surabar severly wounded the beast, forcing his retreat, but the demon left Surabar a parting gift. Before disappearing in a portal of flame, Nabthatoron’s claws slashed Surabar across the chest leaving a wicked gash. The wound refused to heal, despite the prayers of priests and the spells of magi. Even though he was victorious, Surabar was never really the same. In his weakened state, he removed himself from the public eye. 

In the last days of his life, Surabar helped establish the cauldron. What little magic he had left, he used to build many of Cauldron’s great works. Allowing himself to indulge in his first love, as well as giving one final gift to the people he had saved. He lived the rest of his life in isolation, before simply vanishing one day.

The Cardinal smiles. 

Well....what did you think? Better then those silly street performers right? I need to keep this place packed during the festival. The more, the better!

But, I think I’ve talked your ears off, so I’ll head down to finish tallying stock.

He stands up to go, but then turns back to the table, pulling a few slips of paper from his smock. 

Oh, I almost forgot. I have a few errands I need run before it gets dark. When you are all finished here, could you please take care of these for me.

5 pounds black tea - Old Lady Ciala’s Stall - Market.
1 pound black pepper - Weer’s Elixirs.
1 cast iron stew pot - Lathenmire Smithy.
Return “So, you want to feed a hero?” to the Academy.

You may need to split up to get them done before dark. I’ll have mother get your rooms ready when you get back.









*OOC:*


You may continue to do anything you'd like to do during "down time". going on The Cardinal's errands will signal to me that you are ready to start chapter 1.


----------



## ahayford (Oct 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


Was there anything you guys wanted to do (shop etc)? If not, please let me know you are ready to go.


----------



## jkason (Oct 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry 'bout that. I didn't have time to read the full post when I checked originally, then forgot I hadn't posted... 







Caytis shudders. "If you don't mind, I'll steer clear of the Academy, but Weer's probably got a pile of errands for me, himself, so might as well pick up your pepper from him," the half elf offers.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 26, 2011)

Marcus takes the time to count out even shares of the reward for all involved. He shrugs at the list of errands. "Mayswell. I'll volunteer for the smithy-run. Maybe see if he's got any tools that would be of use to my father. Or if he's got any new... more interesting things."

[sblock=OOC]
Should be 100 GP each (plus a CLW potion and MWK backpack), assuming you all are good with even shares. I've added the money to my character sheet, as well as the potion and the MWK backpack.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 26, 2011)

*Wilbur*

"I'm willing to transport the tea, if no one objects." Wilbur offers.

[sblock=OOC]
Wilbur 2
Wilbur Warrington

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 26, 2011)

"That's fine with me, Wilbur. Perhaps you should take Svexyn with you, as you're a stranger to Cauldron. I'll go with Nia - so long as she doesn't mind the company - to the Academy, then."


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 26, 2011)

Wilbur nods and looks expectantly at Svexyn.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 26, 2011)

Nia snaps out of the reverie she'd slipped into during the Cardinal's story and looks at Valinnan quizzically on hearing her name mentioned.

"Eh? Academy? I don't...but it is where more stories are? Hm. Yes. I will go."


----------



## ahayford (Oct 27, 2011)

Caytis slowly opens the door to Weer’s Elixirs, carefully trying to avoid attracting the old man’s attention. The smell of sulfur, liquorice, and old man creeps into Caytis’s nose, a scent uniquely Weer’s. The organized chaos of Weer’s shop is endeering in its own way. Despite the fact that the door chime never rings, Weer snorts awake from his nap in an overstuffed chair behind the sales counter.

“Where have you been boy? I’ve been looking for you for days. I have cauldrons that need scraping and one of the rats go into my potions of fireball again....charred rodent everywhere.”

The old wizard adjusts his glasses and pushes his silk hat onto the back of his head as he examines The Cardinal’s order slip.

Whats that you have there?

--------------------------------------------------------------------

House Lathenmire has taken over all but one smithy in Cauldron, so it was not difficult to locate a smithy that would accept the Lathenmire requisition chit the Cardinal gave you. Like most smithies, the Lathenmire shop is hot and loud. Due to the regions already sweltering weather, the smiths work out in the open air. However, the place seems strangely completely without art. Smiths and their apprentices hammer mundane tools and cast iron pots and pans by the dozens. As a final step, a quota master stamps each product with an identical House Lathenmire crest and then puts it in an appropriate pile until they are shipped out for sale.

A soot covered woman at the front of the open air smithy accepts the chit and pulls one of a hundred identical, but functional, stew pots from a crate.

Anythin else you need mate?” she impatiently inquires.

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Svexyn leads Wilbur through the winding city streets, avoiding less savory alleyways until they arrive at the low town market. Merchants peddle things from roasted sewer rat to enchanted rings. After dodging charlatans and foul smelling beggars, they evenually locate Old Lady Ciala’s cart. Old Lady Ciala’s skin is tanned and leathery, her lagacy for a life spent selling her wares in the hot Golarian sun. Her dark grey hair is wrapped in a multitude of braids that reach her shoulders.

It takes her what seems an eternity to weight out the desired amount of tea, before then wrapping the entire package in twine and parchment that you are pretty sure was once a city council decree.

Anything else I can get you boys?
Her cart contains all many of teas, coffees, tobacco, and other herbal remedies.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Val gives Nia the grand tour of the city, leading her past all the cities largest and most impressive buildings. Certainly not least among these is the Bluecrater Academy. It is the tallest building in all of Cauldron, as well as one of the few that was constructed in the old Cheliaxian style. Its stone walls are built from the native stone, but a unique impurity veins the dark onyx with brilliant blue veins.

The huge mahogany doors are open this time of day to let what little breeze there is blow through the lower floor. The first floor of the Academy is open to the general public, so those seeking permission to use the Academy's great library or those seeking audience with one of the staff can speak to the low level bureaucrats that work on the ground floor. The building is hot, musty, and stuffy. The presence of too many sweaty humans in too confined a space with insufficient ventilation serves both as a deterrent to those seeking favors, and as a punishment for those washouts deemed unfit for any duty besides interacting with the uninitiated public.

After standing in the uncomfortable building for over an hour, a dour looking young male elf finally calls Val and Nia to his podium. His nose crinkles and he sucks his teeth when he finally catches a glimpse of Nia’s appearance. 

Yes? Are you sure you are in the right place? he asks pedantically.

He looks down this nose at Nia.

I doubt we have anything here that would interest a street thug and a bush girl.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 27, 2011)

Svexyn had allowed Val to nominate him to escort Wilbur to the right place unharmed.  It wasn't a matter of being able to deal with any threats that would come up.  It was more of the fact that Svexyn knew where to avoid them altogether.  

When the woman manages to weight out the right amount of tea, Svexyn feels an urge to splurge.  After all, his life and that of the others would have been gone had they not deal with the fire beetle threat from the jungle.  He now had enough coin to help her, but there was something else.

"Two pounds of Green Honey Tea," he asks, knowing it was his mother's favorite.  He looks to Wilbur, adding, "It's mom's favorite.  We can stop by to give it to her before we head back to the Cardinal.  She would like to know I am back at least."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 27, 2011)

Nia's lips pulled back to show her white, white teeth...an expression that could be mistaken for a smile by the socially challenged.

"Maybe you are right," she said lightly. "We be lookin' for a place of learnin'. A place where de stories of de past are kept, and de study of tings magical take place. Somewhere full of wise men an' great intelligence."

She folded her arms challengingly. "From de one who answer de door, we do be in the wrong place. Even so, we gots business inside, so outta de way an' let us in."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 27, 2011)

Marcus looks at the tools, unsure of what would be useful. He never paid a lot of attention to his father's work. "Got any leatherworking or shoemaking tools for sale?"


----------



## ahayford (Oct 27, 2011)

Fangor the Fierce said:


> "Two pounds of Green Honey Tea," he asks, knowing it was his mother's favorite.  He looks to Wilbur, adding, "It's mom's favorite.  We can stop by to give it to her before we head back to the Cardinal.  She would like to know I am back at least."




The weathered old woman packages up the specialty tea in a smaller twine package, this time rolled in what was probably once a play bill from a troop that had passed through from Sasserine 3 months ago.

That will be 1 gold coin son. Tell the Cardinal I'm bringing my grand daughters to the Morkoth for the Flood Festival. I know how much he loves those girls.

----------------------------------------------------------------------



Shayuri said:


> Nia's lips pulled back to show her white, white teeth...an expression that could be mistaken for a smile by the socially challenged.
> 
> "Maybe you are right," she said lightly. "We be lookin' for a place of learnin'. A place where de stories of de past are kept, and de study of tings magical take place. Somewhere full of wise men an' great intelligence."
> 
> She folded her arms challengingly. "From de one who answer de door, we do be in the wrong place. Even so, we gots business inside, so outta de way an' let us in."




The elf stumbles backward off his podium and nearly loses his glasses from their precarious perch atop his pointed nose. 

He struggles to regain his composure. 

Miss please. Restrain yourself. This is a house of learning. All business must first go through me. What is it, exactly, that you think you need from us?
------------------------------------------------------------------------




Dragonwriter said:


> Marcus looks at the tools, unsure of what would be useful. He never paid a lot of attention to his father's work. "Got any leatherworking or shoemaking tools for sale?"




The woman looks around with a bored look on her face.

Listen kid, what you see is what we got. I think we have some overstock sheers the seamstresses sent back. A few crates of knives that are mostly headed to Sasserine.

She gets a conspiratorial look on her face for a moment and then speaks in a hushed tone.

If you're looking for something special...something crafted with care and love, you're not gonna find it here.

She writes a name in the soot on the counter top, and then quickly wipes it away when the shift boss walks by.

So did you want the sheers or not? she says almost too loudly.

The name she wrote on the counter was one word "Gurnexarn"


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 27, 2011)

Marcus shakes his head. "No, no shears. Thanks anyway." He keeps the name in mind, but heads back to the Morkoth.


----------



## ahayford (Oct 27, 2011)

Dragonwriter said:


> Marcus shakes his head. "No, no shears. Thanks anyway." He keeps the name in mind, but heads back to the Morkoth.




The woman shrugs dismissively and returns to her job of sorting and packaging orders. The sun is setting, and with his errand complete, Marcus returns to the Morkoth.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 28, 2011)

"Pleh," Nia blows air irritably and waves a hand at Val. "He has a book to bring back or someting. As for me, I am wantin' to know more about Surabar, an' everyone say dis is de place to go for knowin' tings."


----------



## ahayford (Oct 28, 2011)

The book return is that counter over there, 3 down from the registrar desk. As for Surabar, I suggest you go buy someone a drink for the tale, because you won't be getting the story from here. The academy's library is closed to all but currently enrolled students and our most generous of benefactors. If that book is all you came with, please return it, and leave

The elf blusters with inflated authority, but the way he nervously adjusts his collar betrays his cowardice.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 28, 2011)

Val smiles at the officious 'greeter,' but appears slightly puzzled as he leaves Nia with the elf for a moment and returns the book. _Why would he think me a street thug?_

After a few discrete moments making sure Nia had finished having her way with the doorkeeper, he returnes to her side to see how far she's gotten.


----------



## ahayford (Oct 28, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> Val smiles at the officious 'greeter,' but appears slightly puzzled as he leaves Nia with the elf for a moment and returns the book. _Why would he think me a street thug?_
> 
> After a few discrete moments making sure Nia had finished having her way with the doorkeeper, he returnes to her side to see how far she's gotten.




[sblock="ooc"]Most of the students of the academy are shuts ins that rarely leave the premisis. Pretty much anyone not wearing a robe and openly wearing a weapon appears threatening to them. Particularly to the low level bureaucrats that run things on the first floor.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 28, 2011)

ahayford said:


> [sblock="ooc"]Most of the students of the academy are shuts ins that rarely leave the premises. Pretty much anyone not wearing a robe and openly wearing a weapon appears threatening to them. Particularly to the low level bureaucrats that run things on the first floor.[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC] Just a little tidbit about Val not really remembering much (yet) about his life before stumbling into the Drunken Morkoth after his beating at the hands of the street gangs.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 28, 2011)

*Wilbur*



Fangor the Fierce said:


> ...  He looks to Wilbur, adding, "It's  mom's favorite.  We can stop by to give it to her before we head back  to the Cardinal.  She would like to know I am back at least."




"I have no problem with learning more about this city. Just lead the way." Wilbur complies.

[sblock=OOC]
Wilbur 2
Wilbur Warrington

[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Oct 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


[MENTION=17100]Fangor the Fierce[/MENTION] If you would like to visit your mother's house, please take the lead describing the stop and finish it off with you leaving your mother's house and beginning your return trip to the Morkoth


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 30, 2011)

If the man expected Nia to become angry, she may have surprised him. She grinned knowingly. "Ahh, I see...you don't have to say anyting more den...if you haven't got anyting about Surabar, den I won't trouble you any more. I only came because rumors said de wizards here had a lot of books on de subject, but you know how rumors work. Always leadin' folk astray." She laughed and patted the podium's side condescendingly.

"When you've got someting wort readin', maybe I come back. Don't feel bad about not havin' anyting either. Place like dis...dey spend all de money on fancy place, an' don't spend any on gettin' any books. I'm sure you be affordin' a few someday."


----------



## ahayford (Oct 30, 2011)

I assure you madame, we have many fine tomes on the history of Surabar and the founding of Cauldron. But a savage like you would as likely burn them for kindling then read them. Now...if you don't mind....please leave.

You wonder at his sudden surge of confidence....and then realize that in the commotion two armed guards have subtley moved their way closer to the elf's podium. They've made no agressive moves. But their hands rest lightly on their swords.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 30, 2011)

Nia ignored the guards. She ignored the insult as well, knowing the elf was trying to provoke her into doing something stupid so they'd have an excuse to throw her out.

"Oh, now you say you have de books," she muses. "What right do you have to keep dem locked up and away from people, hm? If you do not let all people learn, den you wind up wit' a city full of idiots. Which might explain some tings..."

She rubbed her chin thoughtfully, then changed tacks. "So tell me den...you said enrolled students, and benayfactors can read de books. Tell me troo how to enroll, or how to be a benayfactor. Do dis, and I will leave dis place for awhile."


----------



## ahayford (Oct 30, 2011)

Hah! Like you would ever be allowed to enroll. I will only tell you because I know this information will be useless to you. The board will grant benefactor status to any that donates 1000 gold to the school. To enroll as a student, you must be sponsored by a benefactor or staff member, as well as pay the monthly tuition of 50 gold. As you will likely attain neither the money nor support necessary for either, I stand here happy in the knowledge that you will never see page 1 of one of our books.


----------



## jkason (Oct 30, 2011)

Caytis winces at the very thought of the fireballed rat, but as his employer notices the slip, the half-elf jumps on the distraction.

"Order from the Cardinal. I was on a job for him, which went a bit awry with fire beetles. So ... black pepper?"


----------



## ahayford (Oct 30, 2011)

Bah, damn fool takes my only help away on some jungle safari and then treats my shop like his own personal spice rack. You tell that Cardinal he's lucky we have history or I'd tell him where he can shove his black pepper. Bah....

The old man hobbles over to cabinet by the sales counter and removes a glass bottle of peppercorns. Weer takes the order slip from Caytis and hands him the bottle.

The next time the Cardinal wants to plunder my reagents, you tell him to at least send over some of that roast chicken his wife makes. Now go on before I decide I need you to alphabetize my grimoires.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 31, 2011)

Nia nods thoughtfully and says, "You have done as I asked, so I will do as I said I would. Good bye, tree man. I hope you enjoy de taste of your own words, because I will definitely enjoy watching you eat every last one of dem. Until den..."

She turns and walks back to the door of the Academy, brain already ticking as she works out her next move.


----------



## ahayford (Oct 31, 2011)

*OOC:*


Monday evening I will bring the group back together, so please try to have anything you want to do completed before then. I will try and respond short responses throughout the day


----------



## ahayford (Nov 1, 2011)

As the sun is beginning to set, Val leads Nia back to the Drunken Morkoth. The city crowds begin to change, as those that make their living in the light of day return to their homes and families. The folk who ply their trade at night begin to ooze out from the darkened alleyways and into the streets. Legitimate merchants that supply the city’s nightlife mingle with prostitutes, pickpockets, and contraband dealers. Carts are wheeled into the public squares and rough benches laid out to serve watered down rice wine and cheap pot luck stew to the poor, while those slightly less down trodden make their ways to the city’s many taverns.

The rest of the group, Caytis, Svexyn, Wilbur, and Marcus, meet the pair a few blocks from the Morkoth. As night is drawing on, Val decides to lead the group through a shortcut down a poorer residential street. A wretched drizzle begins to fall from the ash-grey sky as Val guides the party through the city. The crowded, rain-slick buildings seem especially bleak and frightful this evening, hunched together beneath the gloomy skies. A few lights burn in their windows, but mostly their shutters have been closed for the night. The scent of chimney smoke fills the air, and the din of water trundles from the rooftops, splashing into dark alleys and turning street gutters into rivulets. A sudden plaintive city for help from a nearby alley  splits the evening air.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 1, 2011)

Val whirls quickly toward the cry, his keen vision easily piercing the gloom of the darkened streets. He glances quickly at his friends, half asking their permission before coming to a decision and moving toward the distress call. His rapier rasps slightly as it clears the scabbard.

Perception (1d20+5=18)
Initiative (1d20+4=17)


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 1, 2011)

*Wilbur*

Wilbur draws his crossbow and follows, but with caution. To often a call of distress is just a trap.

[sblock=OOC]
Wilbur 2
Wilbur Warrington

[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Nov 1, 2011)

Marcus slides his shield around onto his arm and straps it on tightly and draws his simple longsword as he follows Val. "Stay alert, all of you."


----------



## jkason (Nov 2, 2011)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*

Caytis smiles and nods to his employer; he found it best not to argue. After all, now that he was out of the academy, Weer was his main source of magical training. He took the peppercorn without further comment and scrambled to deliver it before the old man could add another task to him. JHe's relieved to meet his peers again, then, though he, like them, tenses at the sound of trouble. His quadrens is in hand before he even thinks about it.


[sblock=mini stats]HP: 10/10       AC: 15      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 13   Init: +02
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD: 00/12     ACP: -1     ASF: 00   Spot: +05

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             01     0     +2   -1*       
Will:            03     2     +1  

* -1 Reflex (Wyrm Blooded trait)  
** Conditional: Immune sleep, +2 vs enchantments, +4 vs acid  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quadrens                +2        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit
Quadrens, Spell Combat  +0        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit 
Composite Shortbow      +2        1d6         20/x3        Range 70 ft.

* Conditional: +1 attack with Arcane Pool enhancement.

Arcane Pool: 5/5 remaining    

Spells Prepared:
* 0 Level (3): Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Light
* 1st Level (2, DC 15): Shield, Shield[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Nov 3, 2011)

*OOC:*


 Perception success 







You hear the sounds of a scuffle and cursing coming from a nearby alleyway. The alley is wide enough for your average cart to get through, and about 60 feet long to the main thoroughfare. Like many streets in the Cauldron, it slopes gradually down toward the caldera lake. Steps have been carved into the alleyway every few feet or so to help ease the downward pass. Two-story buildings loom on either side of the alleyway. The rain runs down the steps like a miniature rapids, creating eddies flows around pieces of refuse and lose cobbles.

As you glance down the alley, you spy 3 figures assaulting a third. The attackers wear dark padded armor and masquerade masks that hide their faces. One of the attackers lifts the victim by the hood of his cloak and thrusts him up against a wall as another growls 

Stay away from the orphanage mate, you got that?

The hooded individual can barely sputter out a response before the three attackers continue to pummel and kick the cloaked figure.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 3, 2011)

"Ay, you dere," Nia calls, sauntering just inside the alley and leaning on her spear as if it was a walking stick, "A friend of yours jus' told me dat dere's a little girl an alley over dat you might want to beat up next...if you ken muster up enough courage to do so, of course. Tree men on one, hm? If you need to practice on kittens and puppies first to gather you courage, den we all understand."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 3, 2011)

Val stops beside Nia and stands, waiting for the thugs to respond to her challenge.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 3, 2011)

*Wilbur*

"You should really fighting one of your size... like each other!" Wilbur calls, his words strangely convincing and smelling of magic.

[sblock=OOC]
casting Murderous Command

Will save DC 14 or the nearest thug will attack his ally next to him.

----

HP: 11 / 11

Spells:
1: 4/5

Gift of Madness: 6 / 6

Wilbur 2
Wilbur Warrington

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 3, 2011)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*

Caytis suppresses a smirk as Nia savagely insults the brutes, but holds his position for now, waiting on the response from the men to the wild woman's insult and to the magics the mysterious wanderer Wilbur seemed to be weaving.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Nov 3, 2011)

Marcus casually rests his sword upon his shoulder as he waits for a response, a glare forming on his features.


----------



## ahayford (Nov 3, 2011)

Well now little miss. What do we have here?[color]

The thug glances lasciviously down the alley at the sound of the feminine voice, but the look of lust in his eyes is suddenly replaced with the beady glance of a trapped rat when he catches sight of the the rest of his group. It takes a moment for his simple mind to calculate the odds, but soon realizes he is outnumber....still he exudes a strange confidence.

Why don't you all bugger right off then? This doesn't concern you. 

The other two thugs let the robed man slide to the ground and draw their short blades menacingly.









*OOC:*


 Val, Svexyn, and Marcus all immediately recognize the masquerade masks as the calling card of the Cauldron's most notorious Thieve's Guild, The Last Laugh















*OOC:*


Will Save Fail







One of the bandits lets out a brief strangled cry as he is about to strike the robed man, grasping his head with both hands. When he looks up, his eyes have become inky and black. A small bit of drool runs down his chin and he manages to sputter.

You fools, you said we wouldn't have to kill anyone....easy money you said! We are ruined! DIIIIIIE

The Thug attacks his ally, catching him by Surprise.









*OOC:*


If you have not rolled initiative, please do, and let me know your general plans. I will resolve actions generally in initiative order, but I may tweak things to make more sense from a narrative perspective, but I will never take initiative advantage away from you. 





















*OOC:*


The thug tokens are difficult to see, I will replace them with circular tokens like your characters in the next map.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 4, 2011)

"Master, grant me your protection . . ." Val intones his quick prayer as he moves toward the thugs. Not hurrying, but putting himself in position and keeping his rapier between himself and the ruffians.

[sblock=Actions]
Standard: Cast _Shield of Faith_ (Makes his AC 19)
Move: to AP/-5
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 4, 2011)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*

Caytis adds his own dark smile as his quadrens glows faintly. He breathes forth the green vapor the others witnessed at the fort, which once again takes the shape of a shield at his hissing command before disappearing from sight. The half-elf crouches down, ready for the fight to come.

[sblock=actions]Swift action: Use arcane pool, +1 enhancement to quadrens
Standard: Cast Shield, +4 to AC
Move: holding for now.

Basic plans are to close with the enemy, attempting to flank if possible.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]HP: 10/10       AC: 15(19)      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 13   Init: +02
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD: 00/12     ACP: -1     ASF: 00   Spot: +05

Conditions: Shield (+4 AC / 1 minute), Arcane pool quadrens (+1 attack)

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             01     0     +2   -1*       
Will:            03     2     +1  

* -1 Reflex (Wyrm Blooded trait)  
** Conditional: Immune sleep, +2 vs enchantments, +4 vs acid  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quadrens                +2 (+3)       1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit
Quadrens, Spell Combat  +0 (+1)       1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit 
Composite Shortbow      +2        1d6         20/x3        Range 70 ft.

* Conditional: +1 attack with Arcane Pool enhancement.

Arcane Pool: 1/5 remaining    

Spells Prepared:
* 0 Level (3): Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Light
* 1st Level (2, DC 15):s]Shield[/s], Shield[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Nov 7, 2011)

Immediately recognizing the masks, Svexyn looks to the rear, making sure this was not a trap.  Spying where he is, the plan formulates as quickly as it can, as he looks to his right.  If he only had enough time....

He acts quickly, wanting to take the fight to another level, literally, as he clambers to find the familiar hand holds and beams on the wooden structure to his right.  He tries to jump onto each location, trying to make it to the rooftop....

OOC - Just now see that Acrobatics is NOT Climbing!!!  I thought they had merged them into one skill, but I was mistaken.  I will have to note this for future, and will see is he can 'jump' to the various levels of the building, trying to make it to the roof...  Climb Check would only be +1 for a 10 if needed to change Acrobatics to Climb.


----------



## ahayford (Nov 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


[MENTION=17100]Fangor the Fierce[/MENTION] Is your plan to vault onto the roof? I see your acrobatics roll, but not sure what your intention was.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


The spellcasting in my post before was the standard action for the current round, right?


----------



## ahayford (Nov 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


Yes....I ran it as sort of a surprise action since you were the first to engage the enemy.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Nov 8, 2011)

ahayford said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> @Fangor the Fierce  Is your plan to vault onto the roof? I see your acrobatics roll, but not sure what your intention was.




His intention is to get to the roof, make sure there is nothing around, then try to head to flank them down the alley, should they run.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Nov 8, 2011)

Marcus walks forward, sword at the ready and scowl on his face. "Every thrice-cursed thing you Last Laugh bastards do is of concern to me. As I aim to put a stop to it." He raises his shield, cocking his arm behind it and partially obscured.

[sblock=OOC]
Move to AQ, -4 and Ready to Attack first foe to come into reach of my longsword. +5 attack, 1d8+4 damage.

AC 19 HP 13/13
[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Nov 9, 2011)

Combat Advance incoming


----------



## ahayford (Nov 9, 2011)

The defacto leader of the small group of thugs shouts out as he witnesses Wilbur’s spell take hold of his man.

Grrra! Kill the spellslinger!

Svexyn dashes towards the wall with lightning speed, his momentum carrying him up the wall. He rebounds off balconies like a circus performer before planting both feet on the slick ledge of the sloped roof. Just as he thought....an archer was lying in wait on the rooftop, keeping watch over the alley.

Nia takes a defensive posture while Val and Marcus move forward to engage the thugs. Val can feel Caylean’s presence is with him as he draws his blades. Marcus raises his shield, prepared to meet the incoming attacks of his foes.

The leader snarl’s like a mad dog as he strikes at Val. Val’s rapier deftly deflects the blow, but the thug manages to slide his short blade along its length, leaving a gash along the back of Val’s hand. The thug laughs at the sight of first blood, crouching back into an aggressive stance.

The ensorcelled thug pulls back and thrusts his blade through the back of his unsuspecting comrade, running him through and grievously wounding him.

You bastard. You’ve killed me Mavyn. You BASTARD.

He clutches his chest and limps down the alley, leaving a trail of blood.

A fletched missile screams through the air, barely grazing Wilbur’s arm. Blood trickles from the wound splattering on the pavement, mixing with the foul runoff from the evenings rain.

[sblock=ooc]
Svexyn clambers up the wall by vaulting from ledge to ledge and spots a 4th combatant, an archer preparing to shoot at the party.

Nia readies a cure scroll

Val casts divine shield and moves to AP-5 to threaten thug 1

Wilbur casts his spell at guard 2 (sucess as previously rolled)

Thug 1 engages Val and hits (2 DMG)

Caytis casts his protective magics

Marcus moves to AQ -4

Archer attacks Wilbur (1 DMG)

Thug 2 Critically hits Thug 3!! (12 DMG)

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 9, 2011)

Val begins a lunge, but winces and draws back as the thug slices his weapon hand. He grins at his foe and briefly touches his rapier to his forehead in mock salute.

[sblock=Actions]Attack (1d20+1=2)[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Nov 9, 2011)

Drawing his dagger, Svexyn moves with intent towards the archer.  His yellow eyes flare with anger.  He stands before the archer, dagger in hand, and simply stares him down.

"I would run now, if I were you..."

OOC - If only I was one square closer... this would have benefited me more
Move action - Draw Dagger
Standard Action - Move to AT-1 and threaten the archer
Ready to use AoO if the archer is stupid enough to let him
+1 to hit, 1d4+1dmg, 19-20/x2, melee


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 9, 2011)

*Wilbur*

Ignoring the pain, Wilbur draws a rune from his own blood in the air before him as he advances. One of the thugs had maybe a to good look at it...

[sblock=OOC]

move: to -4AS
standard: Gift of Madness (Dark Tapestry Mystery) vs -4AM

Fort save DC 14 or the target will br confused for 1 round.

----

HP: 10 / 11

Spells:
1: 4/5

Gift of Madness: 6 / 6

Wilbur 2
Wilbur Warrington

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 9, 2011)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*

"You know, I have to learn to cast faster," Caytis says with a vicious grin. "I'm always late to the party."

In an effort to 'catch up,' Caytis charges forward, and though he easily bypasses the thug's defenses, the quadrens only barely catches flesh.

[sblock=actions]Standard & Move: Charge to AP-3 and attack thug.

Charge attack; damage (1d20+5=23, 1d6=1)[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]HP: 10/10       AC: 15(19)      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 13   Init: +02
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD: 00/12     ACP: -1     ASF: 00   Spot: +05

Conditions: Shield (+4 AC / 1 minute), Arcane pool quadrens (+1 attack / 1 minute), Charge (+2 attack, -2 AC). AC is 17 until Caytis' turn next round.

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             01     0     +2   -1*       
Will:            03     2     +1  

* -1 Reflex (Wyrm Blooded trait)  
** Conditional: Immune sleep, +2 vs enchantments, +4 vs acid  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quadrens                +2 (+3)       1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit
Quadrens, Spell Combat  +0 (+1)       1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit 
Composite Shortbow      +2        1d6         20/x3        Range 70 ft.

* Conditional: +1 attack with Arcane Pool enhancement.

Arcane Pool: 1/5 remaining    

Spells Prepared:
* 0 Level (3): Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Light
* 1st Level (2, DC 15):Shield, Shield[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 10, 2011)

Seeing that Val's in a spot of trouble, Nia curls the fingers of the hand not occupied holding the writing she retrieved into claws and intones in her own language a spell in a droning, singsong voice.

Her pupils widen until her eyes seem swallowed by black, and the skin over her throat writhes as the tissues underneath it are rearranged, stretching it in bizarre ways.

The jungle witch opens her mouth inhumanly wide, as if she were a snake, and tiny flaps of skin along the sides of her neck flutter wildly...yet there's no noise! But Val and those near the path from Nia to Val's foe can feel it. A sort of numbing vibration passing in the air, buzzing in the bones. 

To the thug that attacked Val, it's much worse. The focused sound hits like a thousand tiny hammerblows inside his body. Blood vessels break and color his eyes. And even his teeth feel as if they're loosening in their sockets.

Then, mercifully, the ordeal is over, though only a strong man could shrug off such an experience with a moment to recover.

(OOC Ear Piercing Scream on Thug 1, Fort save DC 15 or be dazed 1 round. Takes 1d6 damage, half on successful save.)


----------



## Dragonwriter (Nov 10, 2011)

Marcus steps forward, grim and silent as he brings his sword in a high arc at the thug's shoulder.

[sblock=OOC]
5-ft step to AP, -4. Standard Attack on the thug in AO,-4.

AC 19 HP 13/13
[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Nov 11, 2011)

Combat Incoming


----------



## ahayford (Nov 11, 2011)

Nia's scream causes panes of glass to shatter in their settings, but the lead thug manages to cover his ears, resisting much of the effect of the spell. A little blood trickles from his nose but is otherwise unharmed.

The thugs lips curl again and he screams in a gravely voice.


Best save your strength missy. When we're done here I'll make you really scream.

Val, Caytis, and Marcus engage the leader in melee. He is not a skilled swordsman, but his brute strength and brutality seem to carry him through. Caytis scores a glancing blow, but Marcus manages to score a solid hit on his offhand shoulder, digging into the meat of his arm. The thug howls in pain, but the wound seems to just drive him even harder.

The remaining thug in the rear seems to regain his faculties, just in time for his mind to be befuddled by Wilbur's magic rune. His eyes could once more. Phantom snakes strike at him from the shadows of the alleyway. He stabs madly at the air before focusing on the lead thug and charges screaming.

The leader laughs as his short sword narrowly misses Val's vitals. His laugh is cut short as his confused parter's sword emerges from his chest. The leader looks confused, and grasps at the blade in his back before sliding to his knees.

 **Cough** You never could fight your own battles Marcus. Damn do gooder.

The leader topples forward on his knees, seemingly taking an eternity to fall before lying face first in the rain water.

The black mist clears from the remaining thugs eyes as he surveys his handiwork. His hands shake as he realizes what he's done. He slumps to the ground.

 I yield....please....

The man is visibly shaking.

------------------------------------------
On the roof, the archer spins around at the sound of Svexyn's challenge. He quickly notches an arrow, and with trained calmness, fires a point black shot at the nimble rogue. The barbed arrow screeches through the air and bites into Svexyn's thigh. The pain is immense, but Svexyn somehow manages to block it from his mind, focusing intently on his foe.

[sblock="Combat Results"]
Svexyn Moves to AT -1

Nia Casts Ear Piercing Scream
Thug 1 Saves taking (1 DMG)

Val Attacks Thug 1 and misses

Wilbur casts his spell at thug 2
Thug 2 Fails Save 
Thug 2 is Confused

Thug 1 engages Val and hits (7 DMG) 

Caytis Charges Thug 1 and hits (1 DMG)

Marcus Moves up and strikes Thug 1 (5 DMG)

Archer attacks Svexyn (5 DMG)

Thug 2 is confused and Hits Thug 1 (7 DMG)
[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Nov 11, 2011)

Combat Map


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Nov 11, 2011)

ahayford said:


> Svexyn Moves to AT -1











*OOC:*



That was supposed to be AO-1 , as I wanted to threaten the foe on the roof, making him take a step back if he wanted to shoot without being shanked.  Can his spot be updated, allowing the archer take 5 foot step away even for the clear shot??


----------



## ahayford (Nov 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


yes sorry, I misread it. Map is updated


----------



## jkason (Nov 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


Can the rest of the party see (and / or target) the archer above? Caytis has an atrocious Climb, but he's decent with a shortbow.


----------



## ahayford (Nov 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


Yes, but he has partial concealment to those firing from the ground.


----------



## jkason (Nov 11, 2011)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*

"Well done, Wilbur!" Caytis congratulates the stranger from the jungle. "Who needs to stab enemies when they'll stab themselves?"

Seeing that the remaining melee thug is surrendering as he comes out of his fugue, but catching sight of the scuffle on the rooftop, Caytis decides that's where the bigger threat stands. He moves back a step from the thug on the ground, then drops his quadrens to draw his shortbow. As the four-pronged weapon falls, its glow shifts from the blade to the bow. Caytis takes careful aim, knowing the roof ledge makes the sniper a harder target. His care pays off, as the arrow sticks into the sniper's shoulder. 

"You know what's good for you, you'll surrender like your friend!" he calls up.

[sblock=actions]Free: 5' step
Free: Drop quadrens
Move: Ready shortbow
Swift action: infuse shortbow (arcane pool)
Standard: Shortbow attack vs. rooftop archer: 

Shortbow attack;damage;concealment miss chance (1d20+3=20, 1d6=3, 1d100=44)[/sblock]



[sblock=mini stats]HP: 10/10       AC: 15(19)      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 13   Init: +02
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD: 00/12     ACP: -1     ASF: 00   Spot: +05

Conditions: Shield (+4 AC / 1 minute), Arcane pool shortbow (+1 attack / 1 minute)

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             01     0     +2   -1*       
Will:            03     2     +1  

* -1 Reflex (Wyrm Blooded trait)  
** Conditional: Immune sleep, +2 vs enchantments, +4 vs acid  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quadrens                +2        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit
Quadrens, Spell Combat  +0        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit 
Composite Shortbow      +2 (+3)   1d6         20/x3        Range 70 ft.

* Conditional: +1 attack with Arcane Pool enhancement.

Arcane Pool: 3/5 remaining    

Spells Prepared:
* 0 Level (3): Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Light
* 1st Level (2, DC 15):Shield, Shield

Arrows: 19/20 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Nov 11, 2011)

Marcus levels his sword at the surrendering foe. "On the ground, hands behind your head. One of you bind him. Val, make sure the leader isn't dead. Nia, come with me. There's still one left." The swordsman takes off at a run, trying to follow the trail of blood left behind by the heavily-injured thug.

[sblock=OOC]
Should head 8 squares north with a double-move, as I can't Run through the guy surrendering.

AC 19 HP 13/13
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 11, 2011)

Nia grimaces at Marcus' words and tone. For one, she had just the one attack spell prepared and she'd already used it. Her inclination now was to either withdraw, or switch to healing and support.

Not to mention, she didn't want these people getting into the habit of thinking they could boss her around. Ideally, the opposite was true.

But in this case, she'd heard some of the fight on the rooftop, and it didn't sound like it was going very well. That meant curatives might be needed. And that meant going with Marcus, even if not necessarily for the reason he had in mind.

Preserving face was one thing, but denying a man needed help because of pride was a step into the shadow, and Nia wasn't going there. She followed Marcus, fingers still clutching the sacred inscriptions she'd retrieved earlier.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


Is it possible to get total concealment from the archer by moving directly to the wall? How high is the wall?


----------



## ahayford (Nov 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


The wall is 2 stories high. A player directly against the wall would receive partial concealment, forcing the shooter to lean over the edge to hit them.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 13, 2011)

*Wilbur*

Wilbur presses himself against the wall to avoid further bolts.

[sblock=OOC]

move: to -2AR
standard: total defense

----

HP: 10 / 11

Spells:
1: 4/5

Gift of Madness: 6 / 6

Wilbur 2
Wilbur Warrington

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'm back from my sojourn to the Internet Dead Zone. Just to make sure I understand - Thug Leader is down, one is surrendering, one is running and one is on the roof?


----------



## ahayford (Nov 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


Recap: Thug 1 is dead, Thug 2 surrendered, and Thug 3 has fled down the alley. Marcus and Nia are in pursuit. The archer is currently wounded, and has yet to react to this.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 15, 2011)

Valinnan moves over the surrendering thug and gazes down at him. "Right. Just you stay on your face with your hands behind your back. Wilbur . . . if he twitches the wrong way while I'm tying him up, make him slit his own throat." With these cold words, the Aasimar pulls the rope from his pack and sets about securing the prisoner.


----------



## ahayford (Nov 16, 2011)

The remaining archer grimaces in pain and grasps the arrow protruding from his shoulder. Clearly out numbered and out gunned, he slips a small vial from his tunic and drinks the contents.

Until next time......

His body rapidly fades from view, until he is no longer visible. 

---------------------------------------------

Marcus and Nia catch up to the 3rd Thug just at the exit from the alley to the next cross street. He is sitting on the wet pavement with his back against a stone wall, his hands tightly grasping his side. The blood is pooling around him on the pavement and his face is drawn and pale. His breathing is shallow, and he appears unable to move.

Please, help me. That damn fool near killed me

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Valinnan and Wilbur secure the remaining wild eyed thug. Every now and then, he bursts into a series of unintelligable outbursts, but otherwise does little to resist Val’s restraints. After ensuring the Thug is secure, Val glances down the alley and sees that Marcus and Nia are leaning over a figure at the end of the alley. A sharp pain and sudden wetness on his hands reminds Val of his own wounds, which are quite severe.

A slow moan can be heard from the collapsed form of the thugs' victim who lies on the cobblestones not far from the group.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Nov 16, 2011)

"Aye, we'll help you. To the inside of a jail cell, for however long it lasts," Marcus growls as he roughly pulls the man up with one hand and yanks the set of manacles from his belt with the other hand. He clasps them shut on the thug and makes sure the man's hands are secure behind him. The former guardsman does a little to support the man on the short walk back down the alley. 

"Tell me your name, the names of those who were with you and why you roughing up that guy when we found you." His tone of voice is clearly not bespeaking a friendly question.


----------



## jkason (Nov 16, 2011)

*Caytis Maggerin*

Caytis swears as the archer disappears, but realizes there's little his abilities would let him do to track the man. 

He turns to see that his companions have the other living thugs well in hand as he stows his bow and stoops to retrieve his quadrens before moving to the victim to check on him. 

"It's alright, sir. You're safe now," he assures the injured man as he tries to assess his wounds.

[sblock=mini stats]HP: 10/10       AC: 15(19)      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 13   Init: +02
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD: 00/12     ACP: -1     ASF: 00   Spot: +05

Conditions: Shield (+4 AC / 1 minute), Arcane pool shortbow (+1 attack / 1 minute)

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             01     0     +2   -1*       
Will:            03     2     +1  

* -1 Reflex (Wyrm Blooded trait)  
** Conditional: Immune sleep, +2 vs enchantments, +4 vs acid  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quadrens                +2        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit
Quadrens, Spell Combat  +0        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit 
Composite Shortbow      +2 (+3)   1d6         20/x3        Range 70 ft.

* Conditional: +1 attack with Arcane Pool enhancement.

Arcane Pool: 3/5 remaining    

Spells Prepared:
* 0 Level (3): Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Light
* 1st Level (2, DC 15):Shield, Shield

Arrows: 19/20 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 17, 2011)

Once his friends are gathered - and the bound thugs as well - Val hooks the ever present wooden mug from the hook at his belt and holds it up. "A toast! My thanks to Cayden Cailean for delivering us from this peril. My lord, I humbly request your aid with our wounds as well." Warmth flares forth from the upraised stein, bathing those present in the healing regard of the Drunken Hero.

Channel Energy (1d6=1)

"Um, hmmm, OK. Let's try that once more, shall we? Cayden Cailean, my gracious lord, in entreat you to heal the wounds of those involved in the rescue of this man from his oppressor!

Channel Energy (1d6=5)

[sblock=OOC]That ought to take care of the worst of it, and stabilize the victim as well.[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Nov 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


 I think Cayden was busy at that moment, trying to talk the gown off some deva


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


Yeah, that sounds about right. I've got to get better with dirty limericks or something if I'm gonna keep praying to that one!


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Nov 17, 2011)

Svexyn did not have the time he would have liked, for the archer disappeared from his view.  Sensing that he could be anywhere, he stops, listens intently, and tries to pick up on the archer.  If he was invisible, then there might still be a chance to stop him from escaping....  If he can sense where the archer is, he will attempt to attack and subdue him.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 17, 2011)

Seeing that Marcus seems to have things in hand, Nia settles for keeping watch until the captive can be frog-marched back to the others. She smirks a little at Val's prayers, and offers, "If anyone is still hurtin', I gots some medicine that'll fix it right up. Only got a couple though, so I won't waste 'em on a nick or scratch."


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 18, 2011)

*Wilbur*

"Thanks, but the prayers were enough for me. I hope I was more helpful this time." Wilbur says, shaking his head.

[sblock=OOC]

----

HP: 11 / 11

Spells:
1: 4/5

Gift of Madness: 5 / 6

Wilbur 2
Wilbur Warrington

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 18, 2011)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*

Unharmed, Caytis waves off any need for aid as he kneels to check on the thugs' victim.

[sblock=mini stats]HP: 10/10       AC: 15(19)      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 13   Init: +02
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD: 00/12     ACP: -1     ASF: 00   Spot: +05

Conditions: Shield (+4 AC / 1 minute), Arcane pool shortbow (+1 attack / 1 minute)

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             01     0     +2   -1*       
Will:            03     2     +1  

* -1 Reflex (Wyrm Blooded trait)  
** Conditional: Immune sleep, +2 vs enchantments, +4 vs acid  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quadrens                +2        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit
Quadrens, Spell Combat  +0        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit 
Composite Shortbow      +2 (+3)   1d6         20/x3        Range 70 ft.

* Conditional: +1 attack with Arcane Pool enhancement.

Arcane Pool: 3/5 remaining    

Spells Prepared:
* 0 Level (3): Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Light
* 1st Level (2, DC 15):Shield, Shield

Arrows: 19/20 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Nov 21, 2011)

*OOC:*


 Sorry for the delay. Work killed me this week. 







Svexyn looks carefully to see if he can see any sign of vanished archer.


-------------------------------------------

The victim of the thugs beating is a young man, no older then 19 years, dressed in yellow and white robes. He wears some kind of medallion around his neck that bears the image of winged woman with her arms outstretched, the sun radiant behind her head. His other belongings are simple....rudimentary sandals and a knapsack. The young man sits up slowly, cradling his head. Val's prayers seem to have closed his wounds and helped to heal the worst of his injuries...but not being accustomed to random beatings, he seems to not being taking it very well. 

His speech seems a little broken, as if he is still a bit shell shocked from his experience. He looks at Caytis and Nia, before taking Caytis's hand.

 Please....take me to temple. Take me to Jenya.

It appears that he will need assistance to get anywhere. He makes no movement to stand on his own.

--------------------------------

Marcus attempts to interrogate the wounded thug.


----------



## ahayford (Nov 21, 2011)

The thug looks directly into Marcus's eyes.

You won't get nothing out of me if I die in the street. Heal me, or I'll be singing my song to Asmodeus.

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Svexyn notices strange footprints leading along the roof, but the rain is quickly washing them away.


----------



## ahayford (Nov 21, 2011)

Strangely, you suddenly hear the sound of someone clapping slowly, derisively.

A female voice echos from the rooftops. You look up and notice a woman wearing a black feathered masquerade mask perched three stories above the street on the roof of a nearby house. She wears black leather armor, and a black, crimson edged cloak.

 Well done... WELL DONE! But the cleric lives because we wish it so, not because of your misplaced bravado.  

Her confident laughter sends chills down your spine and makes you wonder what truth there is to her claims....suddenly you feel as if every shadow seems to hide an assassin or sniper. 

And Svexyn! My my....interesting new group you've decided to mix yourself up with. And Val....I recognize you too. How do you think the Cardinal would feel if his only son had an accident? 

She points at the young man on the ground. 

 Take these words pack to your temple, priest! The children are lost and are no longer Sarenrae's concern. 

With that, she deftly slides back off the rooftop and slips from view.


----------



## ahayford (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## Dragonwriter (Nov 21, 2011)

Marcus drags the wounded thug along and says flatly, "You're putting words in my mouth that I didn't say. I never said we wouldn't heal you. Just said I'd make sure you went in a cell."

The woman's clapping and declaration immediately get the grim young man's attention. His eyes narrow as he tries to ignore a looming sense of paranoia. She's gone too quickly for him to grab his bow, so he looks at the victim in the street. "What the hell did she mean by that?"


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 21, 2011)

Nia glares murderously at the ledge where the apparition had been, then shakes her head.

"Playin' games wit' our heads. Tryin' to scare us...trow us off balance. Come on...dese two still need to get to de temple. De work's not done yet."


----------



## jkason (Nov 21, 2011)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*

Caytis looks from Svexyn to Val, his brows knitting, but says nothing. As the woman disappears, he turns back to the priest. His grip on his hand tightens slightly and he pulls the man to his feet.

"No idea what that was about, but we should move. Quickly. Any story needs telling, maybe you can tell us on the way to the temple."

[sblock=mini stats]HP: 10/10       AC: 15(19)      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 13   Init: +02
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD: 00/12     ACP: -1     ASF: 00   Spot: +05

Conditions: Shield (+4 AC / 1 minute), Arcane pool shortbow (+1 attack / 1 minute)

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             01     0     +2   -1*       
Will:            03     2     +1  

* -1 Reflex (Wyrm Blooded trait)  
** Conditional: Immune sleep, +2 vs enchantments, +4 vs acid  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quadrens                +2        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit
Quadrens, Spell Combat  +0        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit 
Composite Shortbow      +2 (+3)   1d6         20/x3        Range 70 ft.

* Conditional: +1 attack with Arcane Pool enhancement.

Arcane Pool: 3/5 remaining    

Spells Prepared:
* 0 Level (3): Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Light
* 1st Level (2, DC 15):Shield, Shield

Arrows: 19/20 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 21, 2011)

Val shakes his head as the woman speaks, refuting her intimations of previous knowledge. He looks up at her, confusion plainly written on his face, before Nia's words bring him back to the present. He shakes his head again, and then returns his attention to their new charge.


----------



## ahayford (Nov 28, 2011)

Marcus roughly sits the two prisoners sit back to back. Their long nosed masquerade masks make them look like more like a pair of fowl tied up for the slaughter then the toughs they previously made themselves out to be. The first prisoner’s mind seems to have cleared itself of Wilbur’s dark influence, and he now mumbles under his breath, occasionally elbowing the other prisoner in the ribs.

The victim seems to regain his composure a bit, Valinaan’s healing prayers finally seeming to clear the cobwebs from his mind. 

My name...is Ruphus. Ruphus Laro. I am an initiate at the temple of Saranrae. Jenya warned me not to take these alleyways at night, but I was sure my robes of station would keep the worst elements of the night away from me. I was on my way back home, to the temple, when they first confronted me. I couldn’t fathom why these men would attack me. An initiate’s vow of poverty is well known...

Soon it became clear they were trying to intimidate me...

Ruphus nervously straightens his robes, and ineffectually attempts to brush off some mud.

Ruphus stammers slightly before continuing I...I...I have no idea why the Last Laugh would even care about a few lost orphans. Jenya sent me to investigate the scene and report back to her. Injustice, particularly to children, is of great concern to Saranrae. Plus the head matron requested we take a look around.

Ruphus looks at the prisoners but finds a way to put the rest of the group between himself and them.

I think we need to figure out what to do with your prisoners....then I’ll take you to the temple. Jenya will know what to do.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 28, 2011)

*Wilbur*

Wilbur looks confused and asks: "Sorry, friend, I'm no local. Who are the last laugh?"

[sblock=OOC]

----

HP: 11 / 11

Spells:
1: 4/5

Gift of Madness: 5 / 6

Wilbur 2
Wilbur Warrington

[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Nov 28, 2011)

Marcus listens and grimaces at the initiate's story. "I'd put my money on the Last Laugh taking the children. I think they'd do anything if there was enough coin in it. Maybe took them for slaves... Of one kind or another."

His eyebrow rises at Wilbur's question, then he sighs. "Sorry, right, you wouldn't know. Simply put, they're scum. An up-and-coming criminal enterprise here in Cauldron. Got their hands in a lot of stuff and muscling in on the former big gang."

The former guardsman regards the prisoners with disdain and pulls his manacle key from his belt pouch. "We take these two to a guard-house and deliver them into custody. I doubt it will do much, but we can't really do anything else, as I see it. Val, I think you should take them, with Nia and Wilbur. Svexyn and I can get Ruphus here to the temple, then you lead the way and meet up with us at Saranrae's temple. And don't let them keep my manacles," Marcus grumbles as he hands Val the key. He quietly adds for Val's ears alone, "Keep my name out of it, if you can. I made a lot of people mad when I was a guardsman."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 29, 2011)

Val accepts the keys and the charge of the prisoners with a nod and a wink. "No worries, my friend. The manacles are mine, so far as the guards will know." He turns to the captives, and his easy way with Marcus turns to a look of vague unease. "Come on, you lot. We've got an appointment to keep. Marc, Zen, we'll see you at the temple shortly!"


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 29, 2011)

Nia frowned to herself as she followed Val and Wilbur away from the others, with the prisoners in Val's custody. She understood quite a bit of what Marcus had said of these criminals, but it didn't make sense to her. Why would one kidnap children? She could think of reasons. To extort the parents was the foremost...but these children were orphans. They weren't being taken for money. 

Labor then? But children made poor laborers. They were small and weak and tired quickly. Perhaps if the work had to be done in a small space...but there were better slaves then. Goblins or kobolds or even halflings.

And these 'last laughers' weren't taking -many- children. 'A few lost orphans.' A handful perhaps, children who had no families to miss them or seek them. Their vanishing would be unremarked on.

She didn't like where her instincts were pointing though. The Laughers probably didn't know why the children were being sought...but they would know how many children...and to whom they were given, perhaps. Enough to begin seeking the truth in earnest.


----------



## jkason (Nov 29, 2011)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*

As Caytis notices the priest trying to clean off the muck from the rumble, he smiles gently. Well, as gently as someone whose skin is covered in fine black scales can manage.

"Here, let me," he offers. He hisses a few syllables, and a pale green energy wafts off his fingers and spins up along the priest's raiment, cleaning all the filth in the process.

"There, now, nice and presentable for the temple," he says.

Once the party decides to split, though, Caytis' smile fades. While torn, he decides Marcus and Svexyn are probably the toughest of the group, so he attaches himself to the larger clump taking the prisoners.


----------



## ahayford (Nov 30, 2011)

Everyone makes one final check before the group splits up and heads their separate ways, one group leading the prisoners to a nearby guardhouse, while the other group ensures that Ruphus makes it to the temple of Saranrae without further harassment. The corpse of the fallen Laugher bleeds out into the street, his lifeblood draining into the arteries of the city. Not long after the group makes their way from the alley, scavengers creep out from the alleys and pick the body clean, leaving nothing but a naked corpse.

The closest guard house is not far. After a brief walk on one of the more major thoroughfares, you find the local guard house. Being one of the poorer areas of the city, the building is not in the best of repair. Its basalt and obsidian stonework is quite old and obviously hasn’t seen proper maintenance in quite a while. The stonework is visibly crumbling in several spots, and the gutters, which currently direct a torrent of rainwater into the street, are covered in a dark green fungus. Still, the structure appears to be well manned. Two sentries stand attentively outside an open portcullis that guards the entrance. Lights are visible from all the windows and several brilliant oil beacons along the roof. The light extends an almost palpable aura of safety into the district that unfortunately doesn’t extend much more then a block away.

The two guardsmen at the gate look at you strangely, as they apparently aren’t used to visitors, particularly on rainy nights. They catch a glance a the masks on your prisoners and wave you into the building before adjusting their oil skin ponchos in a fruitless attempt to keep the rain at bay. 

As you pass below the portculis and enter the building, you are greeted by the friendly warmth of a hearth fire. Despite the fact that the building is leaking in a few places, someone has made the effort to try and make it as comfortable as a possible. The desk sergeant sits at a heavy dark wood desk near the entrance, a small barricade blocking access to the rest of the building. The hearth fire and several chairs for petitioners are located on this side of the barricade, while beyond the barricade you can see several cells, some occupied, as well as the armory and a stairwell you assume leads up to the barracks.

The desk sergeant looks up from a ledger in which he is taking notes and looks over your rather damp group.

 Can I help you?


----------



## jkason (Nov 30, 2011)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*

"Yeah. These two Laughers decided assaulting a priest of Seranae would be a good lark. They didn't count on folks refusing to look the other way."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 1, 2011)

Val looks longingly at the fire, then gives himself a shake as Caytis speaks and adds his two copper's worth. "Aye, and a good thing for my brother priest we happened along."


----------



## ahayford (Dec 1, 2011)

oops


----------



## ahayford (Dec 1, 2011)

The desk sergeant turns to a new page in his ledger.

Private Kayn, can you take possession of the prisoners while I record them in our log. And remove their masks...They won't be needing those. A small smile spreads across his face as he prepares to record the prisoners.

An aged watchman peels himself from his spot near the hearth fire and slowly makes his way to the group. 

This better not be someone trying to turn in their noisy neighbors again.  He stops short when he catches site of the masquerade masks. He grunts under his breath.  Laughers....Looks like you didn't get the Last Laugh this time eh? He chuckles under his breath at his own joke.

The more coherent of the two prisoners desperately tears off his own mask.

Kayn, its me Private Jansen....and Private Hale. These bastards ambushed us on our way home after our beat. One of em used magic to make Hale kill Sergeant Gregoire, left him to rot in the gutter. After they stripped our coin they dressed us in Last Laugh masks. Said we looked like free bounty money, easier to go after then the real thing. Fools didn't realize they were about to turn in a guardsman!! Hah! Get these bindings off us and clap these idiots in irons.

The older guardsman unclasps a mace from his belt and backs away, looking at the desk sergeant.

 Skylar....what the hell is going on....

The desk sergeant gets to his feet quickly and draws a short blade from a thigh sheath. His foot releases a catch under the desk that releases the portcullis behind you. It slams shut with a rather final crash.

 Indeed...I'd appreciate it if you all dropped your weapons....slowly...Then we can resolve this situation....civilly.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Dec 1, 2011)

Svexyn watches the others take their leave, as he inspects the body of the fallen one.  He checks the pockets and purse, relieving the soon to be corpse of anything that would tell of his orders and anything worth using in the future.

As he then escorts the acolyte, his mind races back to the woman with the mask.  Her voice, so calm and collected.  Part of him was in awe; the other part wondered if he would have to kill her soon.

As he makes his way, he checks rooftops, alleys, and all manners of the shadows, making sure that if he spotted anything amiss, he would alert the others.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 1, 2011)

*Wilbur*

Wilbur removes his sidearm weapons and asks: "Do I also have to get the ones from my backpack? I assure you I cannot draw them faster than you can skewer me with your blade."
He also silently curses Marcus for sending them here without any proof what happened.

[sblock=OOC]

----

HP: 11 / 11

Spells:
1: 4/5

Gift of Madness: 5 / 6

Wilbur 2
Wilbur Warrington

[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 1, 2011)

Nia rolls her eyes and folds her arms over her chest.

"De explanation be simple," she says. "If dese be guards, den dese guards are workin' for de criminals. De man dey were assautin' be at the Temple of Saranrae right now, recoverin'. De man, I add, dat dey never mentioned in dis fantasy lie dey made up just now. Him story back us up."

"Not to mention, we not askin' for any bounty. Not when we come in, an' not now. We just want de dangerous men off de street."


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 1, 2011)

*Wilbur*

"Just ask yourself. If you would try a con, jumping innocent men, dressing them up and trying to get a bounty, would you choose some guards on a beat? And if they say the truth, and they were on a beat, they would have been clearly recognized as guards.
So they are either just lying about been on a beat, or they lie about about everything and we tell the truth. But if you trust them, you have to trust liars anyway."


[sblock=OOC]

----

HP: 11 / 11

Spells:
1: 4/5

Gift of Madness: 5 / 6

Wilbur 2
Wilbur Warrington

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 1, 2011)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*

Caytis sighs as things so quickly turn south. Slowly and carefully, he removes his quadrens and longbow, bowing elaborately to the floor to place them there. While his face is thus turned down, he hisses out a few syllables, which he quickly evolves into, "Pardons. Sometimes the expletives get the better of me. As my friends say, we've asked for no money, and in the larger picture, it seems regrettably more likely that we happened on off-duty guards on the bankroll of the Laugh than that we randomly assaulted folks, shoved masks on them, and escorted them to the guard for ... what? A lark?" He looks to the unmasked hoodlum and raises an eyebrow to question the story.









*OOC:*


Casting Detect Magic, just in case there's some glamouring going on.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 2, 2011)

Valinnan is content to let his friends do the talking at this point. _Hmmm. They seem to have covered everything I would have brought up, and it may be that too much protest could spoil the effect._


----------



## ahayford (Dec 3, 2011)

Skylar smiles briefly and visibly relaxes

 There now, that wasn’t so hard. For a moment there I thought things were going to get messy. 

Skylar waves Pvt. Kayn forward to collect your gear. The old guard half heartedlly kicks your weapons out of reach while leaving the bulk of your other equipment alone.

 Thank goodness. Skylar, Marcus was with them sir. I think he’s gone completely off the deep end....vigilante gone bad. You know how it is sir with those self righteous biddies. One minute they think their fighting the good fight, next thing you know he’s attacking honest guardsmen. 

Pvt Jansen raises his bindings for the desk sergeant to cut.

 Not so fast Jansen....They have a point...they never once mentioned a bounty. You were the first. And.....wasn’t tonight you and your buddies night off? 

Jansen’s face begins to turn shades of crimson.

 We uh...traded shifts sir. One of the new private’s wife was with child, had to go be with her. We, being the brothers in arms that we are, offered to trade shifts so he could be with her.

Skylar doesn’t make any further moves to free Jansen.

 You. You said a priest was there, a witness. You mentioned he was at the temple of Saranrae. I don’t normally like talking walks in the rain, but perhaps tonight I make an exception. Besides....I’ve been sitting behind this desk too long. I miss the cobblestones beneath my feat. Kayn, stay here and watch the guardhouse. Wake up a few of the off shift men to protect the place. I wouldn’t put it past the Last Laugh to set this whole thing up as a diversion to bust some of their buddies out of prison.....

Somehow though, I think this trip will be worth it.

Skylar turns a large winch to raise the portcullis, the two sentries from outside rushing in with crossbows drawn and leveled.

 Its alright boys, why don’t you two take a walk with us. We are going to see just how on the level Pvt. Jansen here is. And if you don’t mind, watch these fellows here for any sudden movements. If any of them try to run, shoot to kill. 

 Terseon won’t stand for this Skylar...Humiliating two guardsmen over the word of some street trash. He’ll have your shield. .

Skylar winces visibly and looks unsure of himself. He grasps something around his neck, and then seems to gain strength.

 Why don’t we just let the priest settle this? If what you say is true, you’ll have nothing to worry about. But if you are lying, I’ll have you on the gibbets by dawn for treason. Even the good graces of the Lord Captain will be able to protect you from justice. 

The awkward procession heads through the city, sticking to the main roads. The night folk give the well armed guardsmen a wide berth, slipping into the alleyways as if to escape the light of their torches like scattering roaches. After a few minutes march, you arrive at the Temple of Saranrae. 

The building is constructed of what marble suffused with veins of vivid blue. The two story structure stands in stark contrast the with normal black obsidian and basalt stonework of most of Cauldron. A pair a marble statues flank the huge oaken door that sits shut against the night. Both statues depict female warriors in full plate mail. The left statue, holds a sheathed scimitar in her hands, a serene expression on her face. The second statue holds a naked scimitar, posed to strike, a look of bloody vengeance upon her face. The rain running along the edge give the appearance that justice has already been served...the victims blood running dripping off the sword. Above the doorway, gold inlay work depicts a rising sun. The words, “Above all, Justice” are inlaid into the cobblestone entryway in malachite.

Skylar raises his mailed fist, but before he can knock, a young acoloyte, a girl no older then ten years opens the doors. She smiles at the sight of Skylar. 

 Sergeant Krewis! I didn’t expect to see you today. Ruphus told me to expect another group of adventurers, but I didn’t think that would include you.  

She gets a little nervous when she see’s the other guardsmen with their weapons drawn.

 No one but Saranrae’s chosen may draw a weapon in her house. Please, they must leave their weapons here or stay outside. 

Skylar Krewis waves for his men to watch the door, then motions for the rest of you to enter. Had you any thoughts to escape with the lessened guard, they soon evaporate. Inside, two Templars of Saranrae stand on vigil around the circular entrance hall. Their stance mirrors the serene statue outside, sheathed scimitars at their sides, but you have no doubt they could change at a moments notice.

You are quickly led to a room just off the main auditorium where you see Ruphus, Marcus, and Svexyn seated at a hearth fire trying to dry out their clothes. The room is humble and obviously doubles as both an office and a living space. A fourth person, a raven haired woman, sits behind a large mahogony desk. She has a kind, youthful face, one too young to have earned the grey streaks on her brow. She wears the raiment of a priest, but you can see a mail shirt underneath her loose robe. She stands and greets you.






 Above all, Justice. Welcome to Saranrae’s temple. There are more of you then I was led to expect.....and Skylar why are you here? 

 Above all, Justice. Jenya, I am here on business. I wish to learn the truth about what happened this evening between 3 of my guardsman and these others before you. 

He looks up and see’s Marcus for the first time.

 Well...I see Jansen wasn’t lying about everything at least. I’d hoped the next time I met you would have been under better circumstances. Is this how far you’ve fallen Marcus? Picking fights in dark alley’s? 

[sblock=Marcus] You remember Skylar from your time as a guardsman, but as one of the better apples amongst the guards you worked with. He was one of the few you confided in before you left. He had urged you to stay a guardsman, and not give up faith in the guard  right before you quit.[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Dec 3, 2011)

"Skylar! What? Picking fights?" Marcus asks, confused. He pauses and curses quietly. "Let me guess - dropping off those Laugher thugs wasn't as simple as I thought it would be?"


----------



## jkason (Dec 3, 2011)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf Magus*

Caytis opens his hands and gestures to his belt where his quadrens is now absent, then nods.

"Turns out the laughers are guardsmen, and now they're saying we jumped them and dressed them up as part of some wild scheme," the half-elf says.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 5, 2011)

Nia looked around, still irritated at the situation, but not unduly alarmed either. The accusations of the prisoners had been desperation ploys, and the lies would not last long under any real investigation. The only danger had been that such an investigation might not come in time to apprehend them. Fortunately, this 'Skylar' guard had some sense to him.

"We came to hear from de man who we rescued from dem," she grumbled. "An' hold dem tight...dey may try to get away when dey see dere lie dying before dere eyes."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Dec 5, 2011)

Marcus snorts. "Somehow, I'm not surprised. Skylar, you know I only get in a fight with good reason. We saw a pack of Laughers beating on a man in an alley. We told them to scram, they threatened us and drew blades and we fought. Magic made one of them skewer their boss and we took the others down, patched their wounds up and I sent this pack to deliver them to a guardhouse. And some strange woman in black appeared, taunted us about some missing children and disappeared and we had no idea where she went. Our group split up, some taking the scum to turn in and the other two of us escorting the young priest we saved.

"Okay, so I should have thought about taking off their masks first. Only thing I'd do different would be get them to a guard I know is honest. I can only thank Saranrae and Iomedae you were on duty at the nearest post. Gods above, you know how many guards are on the take!" 

He sighs after his little finishing tirade. "If you want further explanation and corroboration, talk to Ruphus," he finishes, jerking his thumb at the acolyte.


----------



## ahayford (Dec 6, 2011)

Skylar Krewis nods slowly and smiles wryly.

 That certainly sounds like you Marcus, a hothead full of good intentions. 

 He’s lying Sergeant Krewis. Damn fool probably wanted to show off for his new friends here. You remember why he got bounced from the guard don’t you? Accused Lord Captain Skellerang of corruption to his face! Didn’t have one shred of proof. And telling tales about the Last Laugh? Not wise....not wise at all. Just last week I remember that fella that squeeled about their protection racket in the west market. We found his gold tooth at the bottom of the rendering vats at the soapcrafters’ guild. Whats left of ‘im is probably cleaning some noble’s ass as we speak.

Jansen stares evilly at Ruphus as he relates the gruesome tale.

I wouldn’t want to be on their bad side....

Skylar continues his questions.

So...Marcus...Your friends here spoke of a priest. I assume this is him?

Skylar doesn’t wait for confirmation.

Brother....?

Ruphus swallows audibly.

Ruphus sir...

Ruphus...Perhaps you’d like to tell your side of the story?

Ruphus looks to Jenya. 

Faith Brother. Above all else, Justice. How can we expect the people to believe in the justice of Cauldron if we cannot bring ourselves to see it through.

Ruphus nods, gaining confidence from Jenya's words.

 I was returning from my investigation at the Lantern Street Orphanage; several children had gone missing in recent days. I wanted to return to the temple as expediently as possible so I decided to take a short cut through a back alley. Before I had gotten to far....these two men, 

Ruphus points to the shackled prisoners.
and a third...assaulted me. They tried to convince me that investigating the children further was no longer mine or the church’s concern. Then they beat me. If these folk had not happened upon me in the street, I am confident I’d be dead...or worse.

He sits down...relieved to have gotten his story out. Private Jansen looks daggers at him...Private Hale remains silent, his eyes locked on the floor.

Skylar grasps an object underneath his shirt while listening to Ruphus’s story. 

I see...It seems Jansen, that your tall tale doesn’t hold much water. It appears my work here is done. Thank you for your testimony Ruphus, one of my men will be around tomorrow to take a full written statement for the records. These two will be enjoying the inside of a cell for a few days, and if I have my way, will be executed for treason. 

Ruphus turns to the group.

 Marcus, you and your friends are free to go, but watch yourselves. The Last Laugh isn’t quick to forget. I’ll have a runner deliver your equipment to the Drunken Morkoth. 

Marcus pushes the two prisoners toward the door. 

 This isn't over Marcus. Terseon will have us out before my ass warms my cot. I'll be back with a warrant for your arrest traitor. Mark my words 

Skylar roughly shoves Jansen out the door. Before leaving, Skylar turns back to you.

 One last thing...I received an order today from my Lieutenant to cease all investigations into the missing orphans and spend city resources on more important cases. I didn’t really think anything about it beyond the normal disregard for the poor and downtrodden. Now, I’m not so sure....

Skylar gives you a final nod and exits the room.

Jenya relaxes visibly when Skylar leaves. It isn’t until now that you realize part of her aged appearance is due to straight up fatigue. She rubs her temples with one hand while leaning back in her chair.

You may leave Ruphus, get some rest. I think sister Sophia put some fresh onion soup on the hearth. And if you would Marcus, I’d ask you and your friends to stay. I may have a....

She pauses for a moment trying to collect her thoughts. She shrugs exasperated trying to find the right words.

...job for you if you would be so inclined.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 6, 2011)

*Wilbur*

Wilbur remained quiet during the exchange at the temple, wondering silently if his vision told him really to prevent the destruction of a city of corruption...

[sblock=OOC]

----

HP: 11 / 11

Spells:
1: 4/5

Gift of Madness: 5 / 6

Wilbur 2
Wilbur Warrington

[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Dec 6, 2011)

Marcus listens to Jansen's tale with a hint of amusement. "Wow, the Laugh is scraping the bottom of the barrel if they can only manage the soapcrafter's guild for their disposal now. And hiring worthless pieces of turncoat trash like you."

He nods to Skylar and the little warning. "I know, I know. At least I've got a few people around to help watch each other's backs. You be careful too, Skylar. I'd hate to see one of the few honest guards lose his position over crap like these scum."

He waves away Jansen's departing threat and resists the urge to spit on the man. The former guardsman then looks sidelong at Jenya. "Let me guess. It's about the missing kids? If that's the case, I'll help. Though I'd still appreciate any information you have."


----------



## jkason (Dec 6, 2011)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*

Caytis relaxes slightly as the guard leave. 

"Well, that certainly wasn't how I saw my night going," the magus says. As the temple head speaks of work, however, he turns his attention to her.

"If it's got anything to do with stopping more of that nonsense--" he jerks his thumb to the exit where the Laugher guards were just hauled off--"Count me in."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 7, 2011)

Val's been watching the exchange with interest. "And me as well. If there are people being abducted - especially children - my Master will surely disown me if I stand by and do nothing."


----------



## ahayford (Dec 8, 2011)

Thank you....all of you. I can’t tell you how relieved it makes me to know that people who value justice and goodness still walk the streets of Cauldron. So few of us... 

The young brunette girl you remember from your less the ceremonious entry to the temple opens the door and enters the room with a tray of cups and a large steaming pot of tea balance on one hand. Under her other arm she carries a bundle of clean towels.

Jenya perks up slightly.

 Ah Sophia, thank you. Leave it to a child to teach her elder some manners. 

Jenya regards the party. 

 Please, have some tea and take a seat by the fire to warm up. I’m sure you are all chilled to the bone. 

Sophia hands each of you a simple, but clean towel. She then goes around the room pouring the fragrant tea into small ceramic cups for each of you. The tea’s pleasant aroma and earthy flavor  seem to lift the fatigue from your body and clears the fog from your head.

Sophia leaves the remainder of the pot and tea service on Jenya’s desk, then exits the room, closing the heavy doors behind her. The tea has a relaxing effect on Jenya, but it is still obvious that she hasn’t slept for quite some time. The evidence of several hasty meals lie strewn about her desk, as does several stacks of paperwork....briefs? summons? legal work? Difficult to say.

She pushes the cup away after she drains it, the weight of her station falling back onto her shoulders.

[color=”grey”] Four children were kidnapped from the Lantern Street Orphanage last night. That in and of itself is a crime worthy of Saranrae’s attention. However it is only the most recent in a series of strange disappearances and robberies. Something is going on here in the shadows, stealing people from their own homes...sometimes from the beds of their wives and husbands.  My agents have been completely unable to determine who is snatching people or why.[/color]

She rubs her temples distractedly to relieve the stress. She pulls out a sheet of parchment from somewhere on the desk that depicts a building floorplan.

The orphanage the children were taken from has two bedchambers on the second floor, one for boys one for girls. Two children were taken from each room. None of the resident staff heard or saw anything.

The orphanage has barred windows and excellent locks protecting its doors. The headmistress says she locks the children into their rooms every night to prevent any midnight mischief. 

Jenya digs her fingernails into her desktop in frustration. She squirms slightly as she relates the rest of the story.

 As much as I might seem to be in charge here...I am not the High Priestess of this temple. I was put in charge by High Priest Delasharm, who is on an extended visit to Sasserine.

When I heard about the disappearances, I....rather brashly declared that the Church of Saranrae would bring the culprits to justice. That was almost a month ago. Service attendance has dropped off by almost half since I made that declaration with not a single lead to go on. People are losing faith in me and my goddess.

In desperation, I turned to the one artifact that this church holds most sacred. Our church was entrusted with Edge of Justice, a scimitar said to be forged from celestial steel and quenched in the breath of the goddess herself. It possess the power of divination. The high priest is the only one of her servants allowed to use its power....and I again, in my arrogance, thought my cause granted me special dispensation to use it. I asked it “Where are the children who were abducted from the Lantern Street Orphanage”. It responded...

“The Locks are key to finding them. Look beyond the curtain, below the cauldron. Beware the doors with teeth. Descend into malachite hold where precious life is bought with gold. Half a dwarf binds them, but not for long”

It made me so angry I could spit. The only line that means anything to me is the first. Possibly referring to the locks on the Orphanage?

Jenya sighs and closes her eyes, recentering herself. When she opens her eyes again, she looks at each of you in turn.

My fellow initiates and I are not investigators. We are advisers, teachers, and at best, litigators. We need people who know this city and its people. We need people that are not afraid of bullies or their petty threats. We need you. Please.....help those children. Help the lost of Cauldron find justice.

Do not think I ask you to work for free. Honest pay for honest work is one of the most just things there is. I offer your group payment of 2500 gold to find the missing townsfolk, as well as bring justice upon those who have to openly defied our lady’s peace.

If you have any further questions, you may ask me....but then I suggest you return home and start your investigation in the morning. Its already late, and most of the city is closed for the night.


----------



## ahayford (Dec 8, 2011)

Thank you....all of you. I can’t tell you how relieved it makes me to know that people who value justice and goodness still walk the streets of Cauldron. So few of us... 

The young brunette girl you remember from your less the ceremonious entry to the temple opens the door and enters the room with a tray of cups and a large steaming pot of tea balance on one hand. Under her other arm she carries a bundle of clean towels.

Jenya perks up slightly.

 Ah Sophia, thank you. Leave it to a child to teach her elder some manners. 

Jenya regards the party. 

 Please, have some tea and take a seat by the fire to warm up. I’m sure you are all chilled to the bone. 

Sophia hands each of you a simple, but clean towel. She then goes around the room pouring the fragrant tea into small ceramic cups for each of you. The tea’s pleasant aroma and earthy flavor  seem to lift the fatigue from your body and clears the fog from your head.

Sophia leaves the remainder of the pot and tea service on Jenya’s desk, then exits the room, closing the heavy doors behind her. The tea has a relaxing effect on Jenya, but it is still obvious that she hasn’t slept for quite some time. The evidence of several hasty meals lie strewn about her desk, as does several stacks of paperwork....briefs? summons? legal work? Difficult to say.

She pushes the cup away after she drains it, the weight of her station falling back onto her shoulders.

 Four children were kidnapped from the Lantern Street Orphanage last night. That in and of itself is a crime worthy of Saranrae’s attention. However it is only the most recent in a series of strange disappearances and robberies. Something is going on here in the shadows, stealing people from their own homes...sometimes from the beds of their wives and husbands.  My agents have been completely unable to determine who is snatching people or why.

She rubs her temples distractedly to relieve the stress. She pulls out a sheet of parchment from somewhere on the desk that depicts a building floorplan.

The orphanage the children were taken from has two bedchambers on the second floor, one for boys one for girls. Two children were taken from each room. None of the resident staff heard or saw anything.

The orphanage has barred windows and excellent locks protecting its doors. The headmistress says she locks the children into their rooms every night to prevent any midnight mischief. 

Jenya digs her fingernails into her desktop in frustration. She squirms slightly as she relates the rest of the story.

 As much as I might seem to be in charge here...I am not the High Priestess of this temple. I was put in charge by High Priest Delasharm, who is on an extended visit to Sasserine.

When I heard about the disappearances, I....rather brashly declared that the Church of Saranrae would bring the culprits to justice. That was almost a month ago. Service attendance has dropped off by almost half since I made that declaration with not a single lead to go on. People are losing faith in me and my goddess.

In desperation, I turned to the one artifact that this church holds most sacred. Our church was entrusted with Edge of Justice, a scimitar said to be forged from celestial steel and quenched in the breath of the goddess herself. It possess the power of divination. The high priest is the only one of her servants allowed to use its power....and I again, in my arrogance, thought my cause granted me special dispensation to use it. I asked it “Where are the children who were abducted from the Lantern Street Orphanage”. It responded...

“The Locks are key to finding them. Look beyond the curtain, below the cauldron. Beware the doors with teeth. Descend into malachite hold where precious life is bought with gold. Half a dwarf binds them, but not for long”

It made me so angry I could spit. The only line that means anything to me is the first. Possibly referring to the locks on the Orphanage?

Jenya sighs and closes her eyes, recentering herself. When she opens her eyes again, she looks at each of you in turn.

My fellow initiates and I are not investigators. We are advisers, teachers, and at best, litigators. We need people who know this city and its people. We need people that are not afraid of bullies or their petty threats. We need you. Please.....help those children. Help the lost of Cauldron find justice.

Do not think I ask you to work for free. Honest pay for honest work is one of the most just things there is. I offer your group payment of 2500 gold to find the missing townsfolk, as well as bring justice upon those who have to openly defied our lady’s peace.

If you have any further questions, you may ask me....but then I suggest you return home and start your investigation in the morning. Its already late, and most of the city is closed for the night.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 8, 2011)

_A riddle,_ thought Nia, and a grin blossomed on her face. She'd almost forgotten how much she enjoyed those.

"Dis city is called de Cauldron, yes?" she said briskly. "So de children are bein' kept below...dere must be tunnels or caves in de mountain under de city. Makes sense dat teeves like dis Last Laugh would use dem. So all we gots to do is find a passage...an' dats where de rest of all that come in."

Her grin turned more sympathetic and her tone softened as she addressed the priestess more specifically. "Do not worry for de children. We will find dem and bring dem back out to de light. And de guilty will be punished."


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 8, 2011)

*Wilbur*

"I'm not familiar with the slang of this place. I anyone or anything called 'Lock' or 'Locks' here? For the closed room thing, it was either magic, secret doors or someone is lying. With the guards in this, there is a good chance they have someone in the orphanage, too." Wilbur muses.

[sblock=OOC]

----

HP: 11 / 11

Spells:
1: 4/5

Gift of Madness: 5 / 6

Wilbur 2
Wilbur Warrington

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 9, 2011)

"I suspect Nia has the right of it . . . a sewer system or some other way of travelling unnoticed. If such a thing exists, it's possible that there is an opening inside the dormitories. You'd think I'd know more about this city, as I've supposedly spent my entire life here . . ."


----------



## ahayford (Dec 10, 2011)

Jenya shakes her head.

 I know of no place referred to as the "Locks", nor do I know if any kind of sewer system below the city. But, you must forgive me, I know little about the city beyond temple. Most of my days have been spent here. Like Sophia, I was an orphan acolyte of Saranrae since I was a young girl. 

If there is nothing else, I suggest you get some rest. I will send word to the headmaster to expect a visit from you on the morrow. 










*OOC:*


 You are free to decide how to approach the investigation and what to do at this point. The city is open to you.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


Roleplaying the rest or fast forward to the headmaster the next morning? If nothing extraordinary happens, I would prefer the later.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 11, 2011)

Nia nods and heads off to her room, murmuring to herself under her breath of locks, keys and passages under cauldrons...

(OOC - Am good for FF)


----------



## jkason (Dec 11, 2011)

Caytis is grateful for the food and towels, and listens carefully to the priestess' story. He nods as Nia already begins to unravel the riddle, and files it back himself to consider as they begin their investigation. 

For now, though, he's had quite enough of a night, and the magus heads off to rest for the coming quest.









*OOC:*


Finally catching up from the vacay. I'm fine with a fast forward.


----------



## ahayford (Dec 13, 2011)

The moon had ascended directly overhead, and even the latest of revelers had long since returned to sleep off an evening of drunkenness and debauchery. The investigation would wait till morning. Sophia leads you out of the temple to the main door and you travel back to the Drunken Morkoth. The last of the Cardinal's customers have come and gone, and one of the kitchen workers lets you in the side entrance to your rooms. Sleep comes fast despite the evenings excitement, the rainfall on the inns roof helping to lull you to sleep.

The next morning comes all too soon. You quickly finish up some chores to help pay for your room and board for the day, then gather together to determine how you will move forward with your investigation.


----------



## jkason (Dec 13, 2011)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*

"Suppose the best bet is to start at the beginning, yes?" the scaled half-elf says. "Ask the headmaster some questions, and see if we can't find anything in the bedrooms."

[sblock=mini stats]Caytis Maggerin
HP: 10/10       AC: 15      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 13   Init: +02
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD: 00/12     ACP: -1     ASF: 00   Spot: +05

Conditions: None

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             01     0     +2   -1*       
Will:            03     2     +1  

* -1 Reflex (Wyrm Blooded trait)  
** Conditional: Immune sleep, +2 vs enchantments, +4 vs acid  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quadrens                +2        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit
Quadrens, Spell Combat  +0        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit 
Composite Shortbow      +2    1d6         20/x3        Range 70 ft.

* Conditional: +1 attack with Arcane Pool enhancement.

Arcane Pool: 5/5 remaining    

Spells Prepared:
* 0 Level (3): Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Light
* 1st Level (2, DC 15):Shield, Shield

Arrows: 19/20 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Dec 13, 2011)

Marcus nods as he sits. "Took the words right from my mouth, Caytis. And I suggest everyone clear their belongings out of this place and be prepared for anything. The Laughers might well try something today. Perhaps unlikely, given their preference for working at night like most criminals, but still possible. Especially if this investigation causes us to kick the hornet's nest."


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 14, 2011)

*Wilbur*

"I agree with both of you.

Looking for secret entrances and checking the workers should be the first thing. For the Laughers... anyone could be a member. Has anyone of you a magic to detect poisons?" Wilbur muses.

[sblock=OOC]

----

HP: 11 / 11

Spells:
1: 4/5

Gift of Madness: 5 / 6

Wilbur 2
Wilbur Warrington

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 14, 2011)

"Sorry, Wilbur . . . nothing like that."


----------



## jkason (Dec 14, 2011)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*

Caytis shakes his head. "Nothing like that in my book, I'm afraid."

[sblock=mini stats]Caytis Maggerin
HP: 10/10       AC: 15      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 13   Init: +02
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD: 00/12     ACP: -1     ASF: 00   Spot: +05

Conditions: None

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             01     0     +2   -1*       
Will:            03     2     +1  

* -1 Reflex (Wyrm Blooded trait)  
** Conditional: Immune sleep, +2 vs enchantments, +4 vs acid  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quadrens                +2        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit
Quadrens, Spell Combat  +0        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit 
Composite Shortbow      +2    1d6         20/x3        Range 70 ft.

* Conditional: +1 attack with Arcane Pool enhancement.

Arcane Pool: 5/5 remaining    

Spells Prepared:
* 0 Level (3): Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Light
* 1st Level (2, DC 15):Shield, Shield

Arrows: 19/20 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 14, 2011)

Nia grins her toothy grin and scoops the hand-sized hairy greenish spider off of her shoulder, letting it walk over her steepled fingers.

"I kin do dat," she says. "Shelob shows me tings, how to do tings. Finding poison be no particular problem."

(OOC - Nia hasn't prepped yet so her loadout is not yet determined. I can prep Detect Poison. Any other suggesions wecome!)


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 14, 2011)

*Wilbur*

"Great, Nia! We should really check the things the eat and drink and have not prepared ourselves. In a town with guards mugging priests and children getting stolen, I think no tactic is blow our enemies.
I'm sadly not very powerful, just able to conjure some light and open the minds of those around me..." Wilbur muses.

[sblock=OOC]

----

HP: 11 / 11

Spells:
1: 5/5

Gift of Madness: 6 / 6

Wilbur 2
Wilbur Warrington

[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Dec 17, 2011)

Svexyn had been quietly contemplating the masked woman.  Her voice, she had hinted that she knew who he was as well as Val.  Then they were visited by the guards and managed to escape being imprisoned.

"I will help as well.  The riddle that you spoke of, I think I have my suspicions.  Keyghan will not be open at this time of night, so tomorrow, we will get more answers.  He is the one that knows of those locks, as he put them in, I would bet.  He's the master keymaker and locksmith in town."

Svexyn notes the amount of gold that they would be paid, and can't help asking, "Is any of that money available up front?  If we are going to be taking on the Last Laugh, corrupt guards, kidnappers and who know what else, then I think we need to make sure we are well stocked to do so.  Perhaps even some aid from the church, such as healing potions?  And one more item to consider.  If we take this assignment in the name of the church, documents stating so would probably help us.  No telling how many people would not take us for our word now..."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 18, 2011)

"Mm," Nia grunted as something occurred to her, "I'll be needin' more gold too. Not for dis, or from you, but in general...dere must be more people wit' problems they be willin' to pay for answers to. De wizards askin' a heavy price for just lookin' at dere books."


----------



## jkason (Dec 18, 2011)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf Magus*



Shayuri said:


> "Mm," Nia grunted as something occurred to her, "I'll be needin' more gold too. Not for dis, or from you, but in general...dere must be more people wit' problems they be willin' to pay for answers to. De wizards askin' a heavy price for just lookin' at dere books."




Caytis huffs at the mention of the wizards. "They're a pompous, self-important lot," he says. "Not surprising they're greedy, too."

[sblock=mini stats]Caytis Maggerin
HP: 10/10       AC: 15      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 13   Init: +02
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD: 00/12     ACP: -1     ASF: 00   Spot: +05

Conditions: None

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             01     0     +2   -1*       
Will:            03     2     +1  

* -1 Reflex (Wyrm Blooded trait)  
** Conditional: Immune sleep, +2 vs enchantments, +4 vs acid  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quadrens                +2        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit
Quadrens, Spell Combat  +0        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit 
Composite Shortbow      +2    1d6         20/x3        Range 70 ft.

* Conditional: +1 attack with Arcane Pool enhancement.

Arcane Pool: 5/5 remaining    

Spells Prepared:
* 0 Level (3): Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Light
* 1st Level (2, DC 15):Shield, Shield

Arrows: 19/20 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 19, 2011)

"Shall we head back to the church, then? We should get some answers to Svexyn's concerns about the Sarenrae's, um, financial support for this little endeavor, and then start our investigation of the rooms."


----------



## jkason (Dec 19, 2011)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*

Caytis hesitates a moment. 

"The lady of the house back there seemed pretty overwhelmed by all she was juggling," he says. "I'd rather not go back to her without at least a little more information. Maybe we can do the sweep of the orphanage, then make a report to her, then ask about clerical aid when we're there?"

[sblock=mini stats]Caytis Maggerin
HP: 10/10       AC: 15      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 13   Init: +02
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD: 00/12     ACP: -1     ASF: 00   Spot: +05

Conditions: None

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             01     0     +2   -1*       
Will:            03     2     +1  

* -1 Reflex (Wyrm Blooded trait)  
** Conditional: Immune sleep, +2 vs enchantments, +4 vs acid  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quadrens                +2        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit
Quadrens, Spell Combat  +0        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit 
Composite Shortbow      +2    1d6         20/x3        Range 70 ft.

* Conditional: +1 attack with Arcane Pool enhancement.

Arcane Pool: 5/5 remaining    

Spells Prepared:
* 0 Level (3): Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Light
* 1st Level (2, DC 15):Shield, Shield

Arrows: 19/20 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 19, 2011)

*Wilbur*

"I'm with Caytis. We should give her something to proof our worth before starting to make demands." Wilbur agrees with the magus.

[sblock=OOC]

----

HP: 11 / 11

Spells:
1: 5/5

Gift of Madness: 6 / 6

Wilbur 2
Wilbur Warrington

[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 19, 2011)

"Dere be no reason to go back to da church widdout results," Nia intoned. "De smart place to be startin' is de place de crimes were committed. And just to make sure you people are clear...I didn't mean I wanted more gold for doin' dis one chore. I meant I needed more gold, for doin' more. What de church be payin' is fair for the work, as I be seein' it."


----------



## ahayford (Dec 21, 2011)

The group discusses their plans over bowls of fragrant chicken and rice and weak coffee. Before long, a consensus is reached to visit the Lantern Orphanage, the scene of the crime. Ghelve’s Locks was also singled out by Svexyn as a possible source of information. From his all to brief apprenticeship, Svexyn knew there were few in Cauldron that knew more about locks then Keygan Ghelve.

The sun is still low in the sky when you leave the relative comfort of The Drunken Morkoth. The night folk have long since stopped plying their trades in the open and have slithered off to the darker corners of the city. Full rain barrels and some standing water are all the remain of last night’s rainfall. The sky appears to have cleared and the sun is just already beginning to bake the cobblestones to an uncomfortable temperature. The humidity is oppressive and makes your skin feel sticky and damp. 

The early morning vendors are in full swing, selling everything from salted fish to “magical” amulets. The path to the Lantern Orphanage takes you to the corner of Lantern Street and Lava Avenue. Its not in the greatest part of town, but sits one street over from the caldera lake. The building is old, but in surprisingly good repair. The charcoal-colored stones are held together with mold-encrusted mortar. The windows on both levels are tightly shuttered, whether to keep the children in or invaders out is hard to tell. Lanterns hang on either side of the oaken front door ,mounted to which is a green copper knocker shaped like a smiling gargoyle’s visage, its nostrils pierced by a large copper ring.

Verifying that the address matches the information Jenya gave you, you raise the knocker and strike the door with several sharp reports. Children can be heard laughing inside, quickly followed by the authoritative screams of a female voice silencing them. The sound lock tumblers and deadbolts sliding can be heard for a solid 20 seconds before the heavy door finally opens a crack.

At first, it appears no one is at the door. A sweet, motherly voice addresses you from about waist level. 

Yes? Something I can do for you? This is an orphanage not a flophouse. If you need a bed, try Minuta’s Board on the other side of the lake.


----------



## jkason (Dec 21, 2011)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*

Caytis looks down to the (gnome? halfling?) and does his best not to bristle at the rejoinder. He imagined if he spent his days with an orphanage full of rowdy children, his temper would be shorter than it naturally was. 

"The lady of Seranae sent us. To help look into the abductions? The lady of the temple told us she'd send word," he says, deciding directness is probably better than an attempt to sweet-talk. Especially from someone like him.

[sblock=mini stats]Caytis Maggerin
HP: 10/10       AC: 15      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 13   Init: +02
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD: 00/12     ACP: -1     ASF: 00   Spot: +05

Conditions: None

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             01     0     +2   -1*       
Will:            03     2     +1  

* -1 Reflex (Wyrm Blooded trait)  
** Conditional: Immune sleep, +2 vs enchantments, +4 vs acid  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quadrens                +2        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit
Quadrens, Spell Combat  +0        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit 
Composite Shortbow      +2    1d6         20/x3        Range 70 ft.

* Conditional: +1 attack with Arcane Pool enhancement.

Arcane Pool: 5/5 remaining    

Spells Prepared:
* 0 Level (3): Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Light
* 1st Level (2, DC 15):Shield, Shield

Arrows: 19/20 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 21, 2011)

Val stands beside Caytis, doing his best to radiate calm self assurance. He smiles down at the woman who's greeted them.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 21, 2011)

*Wilbur*

Wilbur stares with a strange gleam in his eyes at the woman, mumbling for himself.

[sblock=OOC]

detect magic if there is something going on with her.

----

HP: 11 / 11

Spells:
1: 5/5

Gift of Madness: 6 / 6

Wilbur 2
Wilbur Warrington

[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Dec 23, 2011)

At the mention of the Temple of Saranrae, the short woman opens the door a crack more, revealing her face. The halfling woman’s evil eye belies her otherwise motherly exterior. The smile marks a the corners of her mouth hint at the fact that her sour mood is not her normal disposition. Her brown hair is cropped short, and is speckled with what appear to be hand made barrettes and hair clips. She wears a simple green smock covered in various unidentifiable stains and colorful hand sewn patches. Her face is neither particularly young or old, but the age of halflings can sometimes be difficult to determine.

The lady mentioned she was sending some more experienced investigators to look around a bit...But you don’t look particularly much like her usual agents....no offense.

If you are agents of the Dawn Flower, you won’t mind answering a few questions before I let you in. Otherwise, you can push off, agents of Jenya or not. 

The woman, looks at you for confirmation, then continues speaking.

 First, you are the last in a line of great emperors. For generations, your family has maintained a holy garden and cemetery to honor your ancestors. Imperial law decrees that anyone not of imperial blood that sets foot in the garden is to be executed. One of your enemies has arranged for an assassin to hide in the garden, as your personal guard is forbidden from entering. Suspecting a threat to your person, your personal body guard enters the sanctuary and saves you from the blade of the assassin. However, by law, he is sentenced to die. How do you rule?

 Second, you are the magistrate of a small frontier outpost. The son of a lower level officer, and a personal friend, is caught stealing supplies from the military storeroom. The penalty for such an offense is serving in the kings army for a time no less then 2 years. You know this will crush your friend, as he is his only son. His wife passed away this last winter. How do you rule?

She taps her foot impatiently....awaiting your response.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 23, 2011)

Valinnan considers the halfling matron's questions carefully, looking to the others briefly before replying and carefully considering what he knows of Sarenrae's tenets and those of his own patron. _Careful, now . . .  the Bright Lady is death on two legs to the unrepentant but believes that no one is beyond redemption, and rewards valor in the service of what is right. Cayden Cailean doesn't give a fig for the law so long as he's serving the greater good. OK, I think I've got it._

He looks down at the woman and smiles gently.

"For the first, I would rule that the guard _must_ have imperial blood in his lineage to display such bravery, and that as my ancestors' spirits did not strike him dead for daring to enter they surely meant for me to acknowledge this blood and adopt him into the imperial family.

"For the second, I would rule that he must enter the army, but would attach him to a division serving my garrison in the service of the magistry. I'd then proceed to work his little thieving arse off until he learned better, and then work him twice as hard for the remainder of his two year term."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 23, 2011)

Nia scowled. "You questions be nonsense. We here to _help de children_. Would you turn us away because we have different points of view from you in how to handle deese absurd situations?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 23, 2011)

*Wilbur*

Wilbur nods at Nia's words:

"My question. What would the Dawn Flower expect from her servant?

Accept the help of strangers in a corrupt town where priests are openly mugged and threatened, or asking hypothetical questions to see if the strangers prefer law or good, *when both would dictate to help*?"

[sblock=OOC]

detect magic if there is something going on with her.
(not answered yet)

----

HP: 11 / 11

Spells:
1: 5/5

Gift of Madness: 6 / 6

Wilbur 2
Wilbur Warrington

[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Dec 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


 You sense no magic about the halfling woman, nor about any objects in your close proximity.


----------



## jkason (Dec 24, 2011)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*

Caytis finds himself similarly inclined to dismiss the inquisition, but Val's example inspires him a bit.

"Seems to me you didn't say anything about the laws specifying _when_ a body has to serve his sentence, yes? Call them both sentenced, but declare it your right to execute the sentence at a time you see fit."

[sblock=ooc]Have you read the _Daughter of the Empire_ books, per chance? [/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Dec 28, 2011)

The halfling woman lets a mischievious smile sneak its way onto her dour face. The expression seems much more at home there then the venom filled gaze that first spied through the door. 

 I wasn’t so much interested in your religious leanings as I was interested in whether or not you had a decent head on your shoulders. The last “investigator” Jenya had turned up nothing. I wanted to make sure she had found someone who hadn’t spent the last 10 years of their life sequestered in a temple before I disrupted my children’s lives any further.

She points at Val.

 You had the presence of mind to riddle out what the Lady of Justice would do in each circumstance, “Above all else, justice”. Despite the fact that I sense you are pledged to another. Tell me what I want to hear eh?

The mischievous grin appears again, and then she moves down the line...pointing at Nia and Wilbur.

You two, your passion is strong. You known an injustice has befallen my children, and you would not allow yourself to be derailed by a doddering school marm’s hypothetical meandering. Sarenrae shows particular outrage at injustices against children...and I sense her steel in your words.

She then turns to face Caytis.

 And you. Law is a tool meant to serve justice. When law no longer ensures the enforcement of justice, it is to be cast down, or at the least circumvented....Clever. Regardless, Jenya seems to have chosen her agents well....Come in. You may have a look around. My name is Gretchyn. I’m sorry for my poor hospitality, but I assure you, I have nothing but the best interest of my kids at heart. 

Gretchyn leads you inside. The closed shutters make the orphanage slightly stuffier and hotter then outside. The lighting is fairly dim, and someone has even gone to the lengths of lighting a few candles in particularly dark corners. What was once a formal sitting room in a former life has been transformed into a play room. Toys, games, and other playthings in various states of disrepair lie strewn about the room. You have to step nimbly to avoid catching a toddler caltrop in the heel. 

I sent the children to their rooms with one of the other teachers. We can talk here, then if you wish to investigate the grounds, you may. Unless you deem it absolutely necessary, I’d rather you didn’t question the children. They’ve been through enough already.

Gretchyn pushes a mound of small wooden toys off a couch and offers you a seat, taking a small toddler chair for herself.

I guess, I’ll tell you what I told the other investigators. Other then myself, the orphanage has 5 employees, a gardener, nurse, cook, teacher, and janitor. They’ve all been with me for many many years. I trust them all almost implicitly. The city guard tried to convince me of an inside job.....but they just wanted a scapegoat so they could put someone in jail and close the case. As it is, I’ve heard they’ve more or less stopped investigating anyway.

Anyway, on the night the four children went missing, no one reporting seeing or hearing anything

She pauses for a moment as if wondering it was worth telling you something...

 One child did have a nightmare about an evil gnome with crooked teeth and a tattered cloak trying to snatch his breath...but then, I’ve been here many years, and that certainly isn’t the craziest nightmare I’ve heard.

We have good, solid locks here on the front and back doors. All the windows are barred and keep shut. My staff and I checked all the doors and windows after the children went missing, and none seemed tampered with. I keep the only key on my person at all times, so I am at a loss for how they got in here. If there is some other way into my house...

She shakes her head as if not wanting to think about it.

And....that is about it I guess. I certainly hope you are more successful then the last several groups of investigators that came through here. Not sure why so many different groups of people are interested in some missing orphans, but I suppose I should be thankful for the concern.

If you have any other questions for me, you are free to ask. If you want to question any members of my staff, you are welcome to do so. I’ll call them in here when you’d like to speak to them.

[sblock=ooc] I will neither confirm, nor deny, the origins of the first legal riddle[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 2, 2012)

Nia listens intently to the halfling, then says, "We must see de room de children were taken from. Was it all from one, or did dey come from several separate rooms?"


----------



## jkason (Jan 3, 2012)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*

Caytis nods. "I'd prefer to check the rooms first, as well. A better sense of the physical space might give us a better direction for questioning."


----------



## ahayford (Jan 5, 2012)

Two children were taken from each room, two boys and two girls. Deakon and Terrem were taken from the boys room; Lucinda and Evelyn from the girls room. Come with me, I’ll show you to their room. If you don’t mind, I’m going to have one of my staff take the children outside while you look around. If you could all wait here a moment.

Gretchyn hops out of her seat and climbs the stairs to the second floor. After a few moments, a stampede of children in various states of cleanliness storms down the stairs and heads out the back door of the orphanage. A half-orc male wearing a brown leather eye patch, brings up the rear of the caravan. His black hair is functional and cropped close to his skull. A child hangs desperately onto each arm and two dangle from his shoulders as he ensures his charges all make it to their intended destination. His stained clothing and heavy smock mark him as a good candidate for the janitor Gretchyn mentioned. 

The children seem to enjoy his company and if the tusky smile on the half-orc’s face is any indication, he certainly doesn’t mind the attention. His mirthful grin softens to a look of annoyance when he spies your group in the sitting room. He turns his back to you and hurries the children out into the backyard.

Gretchyn pokes her head over the railing upstairs.

Come on up, the rugrats have all gone outside to play with Patches.

The stairway leads up to a landing with three doorways. Gretchyn points to each doorway in turn. 

This is the bathroom. We have two large copper tubs for wash day and several buckets for everyday cleaning. This room here is the boys room, and this is the girls room. They are each locked on the outside here to keep them from causing mischief. The window shutters are locked as well to prevent any night time adventures in the city, as well as to keep out those that would harm my kids.

Gretchyn draws a keyring from her blouse that is tied around her neck on a heavy lanyard. 

I have the only keys for these locks, and on the night in question, I assure I had the kids locked in their rooms with all accounted for before 7 o’clock. The key never left my person. Go ahead and have a look around, I’ll be downstairs helping to get lunch ready.

With that, she leaves you to your investigation. Both rooms contain rows of identical children’s beds. Some of the children have personalized the headboards and walls with paintings, knick-knacks, and other personal touches. Other then the color palette and smell, the two rooms are mirror images of each other. The doors and locks seem sturdy enough, and the windows appear to be strongly barred and locked. Unlike the playroom, the bedrooms seem to be held to a higher standard of cleanliness. The bare wood floor is bereft of clutter and each bed is neatly made. It is not immediately apparent to you how anyone could have gotten in either room without disturbing anyone without the key around Gretchyn’s neck.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 5, 2012)

Marcus takes quick look at the rooms, but detailed searching has never been his strong point. Stopping crimes in progress and physically taking down thugs was much more his style. Looking a bit dubious, he asks "Any of you know locks? I know she said they didn't seem to be messed with, but expertise can tell the difference between normal wear and deliberate subterfuge."

[sblock=OOC]
Sorry for the quiet. Didn't mean to disappear, as such. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 5, 2012)

Val looks at the locks curiously, seeming somehow drawn to them. However, after a moment he shakes his head in frustration. "I surely can't see it if they did. But then, I'm no expert!"


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 5, 2012)

Wilbur looks around...








*OOC:*



How many rooms are adjacent? Are there rooms other/under them? Wildbur suspects some secret door.
He will asks Gretchyn the next time who constructed this building.


----------



## jkason (Jan 5, 2012)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*

Caytis hisses something, and his eyes glow briefly. 

"I don't know much about locks, but let's see if there's anything extra-natural going on here..." he says, surveying the rooms closely.

[sblock=ooc]Casting Detect Magic and keeping active throughout search. Given that we've few other leads, might as well take 20 on Perception checks (result 25).[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 5, 2012)

Nia pauses in the girl's room first, then bends over and sets her familiar down. "Look for cracks and holes," she advises the spider softly. "Or anyting dat does not belong."

She then straightens up and looks to Gretchen. "May I see de key again?" she asks. "I do not need to touch it...only to see if dere is de stink of magic on it. A spell could make a perfect copy in just seconds, if de key were ever unwatched."

The incantation she murmurs is different than Caytis', but has a similar result.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jan 5, 2012)

Svexyn had immediately moved to the locks, as the others spoke and inspected the room.  He runs his fingers on the outside, noting any grooves or fresh markings that would show if anyone had tried picking the locks.  He then peers into the keyhole, looking for shavings or anything else.  He does not care to look at the key the woman holds, for he takes her for her word.

"The locks are the key..." he mumbles turning to the woman.  He procures a small leather bundle with a strap securing it in it's rolled up and locked state.  

"If you don't object, I would like to see just how well these locks are made.  I will be gentle with them and offer no ill will.  We just need to see if they are of high enough quality to prevent lock picking..."

If she agrees, he takes his tools, unwraps the leather strap and begins to work on the selection of tools.  Thinking of it, he then removes a magnet, showing it to the others.  "First, we see if there are any shavings left inside the lock, should it have been tampered with."

He moves the magnet along the keyhole, and even manages to insert the end of it inside, testing to see if there are metal shavings from whomever would have picked the lock.  He carefully pulls out the magnet and examines the results.

He then looks through his tools finds the pair he thinks would do best in this situation; turning his attention to the lock.  His fingers move with practiced ease, as he tests the tumblers, the tension and the inside of the locks.  He goes through a lengthy process, lasting about 2 minutes, until he is certain that he has given this lock enough attention.  Once completed, he repeats this process on the other door as well, making sure to make note of his findings.

"That's all we can do from this side.  There is one person that I would like to speak to as well.  Worked with him on a few occasions and these locks look like his handiwork.  If I am not mistaken, these were designed by Keygan Ghelve, right?"


----------



## ahayford (Jan 7, 2012)

Orphanage Layout:

The orphanage is an old building, likely dating back to the early days of the city before the region near the lake became the slum. It has two floors, the 2nd of which you stand on now. The two bedrooms, bathroom, and a small closet on the landing are all that is on this floor. 

The first floor contains a main hall, where you sat and spoke with Gretchyn, a dinning hall, a playroom, a school room, staff quarters, and a small shared bathroom for the adults.

---------------------

Gretchyn stops to answer the groups questions.

The church of Saranrae has owned this structure for many years....since before...well since before I took over from the last headmaster. I think some noble spinster bequeathed the house in her will. I oversaw the renovations when I first started here.

Caytis's and Nia's senses expand, seeking the residue of magical energies that might have been used to gain entry to the building. You sense no magical energies nearby other then yourselves and Nia's familiar. The locks are clean of magical tampering, as are the windows.

Gretchyn responds to Nia's request to examine the key. She gets a suspicious look on her face at first, but quickly realizes she is being ridiculous. She pulls the key from her blouse. As she does so, you notice a rather ornate holy symbol to Saranrae about her neck. It strikes you as more then a little odd that an otherwise common woman would own something that seems more appropriate around the neck of a high priestess. But, her aura remains completely devoid of magical energies, divine or otherwise.

The key is a relatively standard affair. Visythryx recognizes it as a high end 6 toothed bronze key. The intricacy of the teeth leaves little doubt that it was likely the work of his once master, Keygan Ghelve. Inspection of the locks confirm this, as they bear the artist's mark of Ghelve.

Nia passes her hands over the key, even sniffing it for signs of arcane energies, finding nothing remarkable about the object.

Gretchyn answer's Visythryx's query while he gets to work inspecting the locks.

Yes, and a fine coin he charged too! They were installed along with the windows when I renovated the place 5 years ago.

Visythryx nods knowningly while he works the locks. His magnet pulls some small fragments from the lock, but a cursory inspection reveals them to be of the same material as the key Gretchyn holds, and there appears to be just enough to be consistent with normal wear and tear. The locks appear to be in excellent condition otherwise and there is no sign of tampering.


----------



## ahayford (Jan 7, 2012)

The large striped spider returns to Nia's shoulder, a small metal charm held tightly in its mandibles which it releases into her palm. It appears to be a piece of some larger object, maybe a bracelet. It is a finely detailed leaf, which you recognize to be from a local plant popular with couples for its aphrodisiac properties. Its covered in grime but the silvery metal it is crafted from shines in the light. 

It has a very faint magical aura that you can only sense when help up close....almost like an echo. It is likely it was once around some source of magical energy, but is not magical itself.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jan 7, 2012)

Svexyn takes his time in the inspection, making sure he does not miss anything... (Taking 20 on both checks, as they have the time to inspect and check things out.  Should be Perception 27.  This also includes him attempting to open the lock, with his tools, for a Disable Device/Open Lock of 31 total, taking 20 again.)


----------



## ahayford (Jan 7, 2012)

The party continues to investigate the upstairs...but little seems out of the ordinary. Wilbur mumbles to himself while he investigates the walls and floors for some kind of hidden panel, but comes up empty handed. 

Visythryx combs through the locks again, searching for anything out of the ordinary. His initial inspection proves accurate, but he does notice one thing he had passed over before. In his pile of metal shavings, there is one that appears to be of a different material. From its dull grey color and softness, Visythryx determines that it is lead. The innards of the lock are otherwise unmolested, nor are there enough foreign shavings to suggest forced entry.


----------



## jkason (Jan 7, 2012)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*



ahayford said:


> The church of Saranrae has owned this structure for many years....since before...well since before I took over from the last headmaster. I think some noble spinster bequeathed the house in her will. I oversaw the renovations when I first started here.




Caytis' ears perk up. 

"What kind of renovations did you have done to the place?" he asks, "And do you happen to have the name of the contractors?"


----------



## ahayford (Jan 7, 2012)

Well...that may be difficult. Other then Ghelve, most of the work was done by penitentes and volunteers. Most of the work was superficial, just to make the place safe for kids. I did hire a city carpenter to replace the banister though...name escapes me.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 8, 2012)

ahayford said:


> ... Wilbur mumbles to himself while he investigates the walls and floors for some kind of hidden panel, but comes up empty handed.
> ...











*OOC:*


Wilbur also searches the ceiling, including the Guidance and the Detect Magic spell, taking 20.


----------



## ahayford (Jan 8, 2012)

Wilbur stands on one of the children's beds, peering into the rafters. He then climbs on all fours investigating the floor boards as well. Despite his efforts, the only magic he detects in the room, radiates faintly from the small charm in Nia's hand. It is arcane in origin, but other then that, Wilbur gleans little information about whatever artifact tainted the object with its power.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 8, 2012)

ahayford said:


> The large striped spider returns to Nia's shoulder, a small metal charm held tightly in its mandibles which it releases into her palm. It appears to be a piece of some larger object, maybe a bracelet. It is a finely detailed leaf, which you recognize to be from a local plant popular with couples for its aphrodisiac properties. Its covered in grime but the silvery metal it is crafted from shines in the light.
> 
> It has a very faint magical aura that you can only sense when help up close....almost like an echo. It is likely it was once around some source of magical energy, but is not magical itself.




Nia's eyes light up, then narrow as she accepts the charm, and murmurs approvingly to her familiar. It's small enough that she has to bring it close to see the details, and what she sees only seems to puzzle her.

Finally she says, "Dis ting has de stink of magic on it, doh what spell I cannot say. De touch is light...like a reflection of a spell, not a spell itself. I tink it is broken too...it was part of someting bigger, and broke off. Perhaps de spell was on de intact object, and only a tiny piece broke off in dis."

She wipes at the thing gently, and adds, "I know dis leaf too. It is de 'lover's leaf.' It can..." Nia smirked, "...lower de inhibitions, if prepared right."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 8, 2012)

Val continues to look around the room with his friends, shaking his head and smiling slightly at their expertise. Having little to contribute at this point, he remains silent so as not to disrupt their concentration.


----------



## jkason (Jan 9, 2012)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*









*OOC:*


does Caytis know who Ghelve is? Apologies if I missed it.







"I certainly hope that's not any indication of what they intend for the children," Caytis says with a frown as Nia explains the etching.


----------



## ahayford (Jan 10, 2012)

*OOC:*


Svexyn was Ghelve's apprentice early in his rogue career. It is doubtful Caytis would know of him other then if he happened to be in the market for a good lock. Ghelve is known as the finest locksmith in the city. Any locks purchasable in the city not built by Ghelve are considerably inferior. And as a side note, no there is no child sex ring just to ease of any fears that might be bubbling


----------



## jkason (Jan 10, 2012)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*

Caytis frowns. "I'm not sure there's much else to find here, then. I suppose we should start interviewing the staff?"


----------



## ahayford (Jan 12, 2012)

Gretchyn looks at you slightly impatiently.

Are you folks about done up here? Some of the younger ones are about due for their naps. Did you find anything the other investigators passed up? I didn't think it very likely the sheer number of people that came in here asking about the kidnappings. 

Gretchyn looks at the bauble Nia's famliar unconvered, inspecting it with a keen eye. 

 I haven't seen anything like that before. I know every toy and knick-knack that comes into this house, and I can't say I recognize that. Do you think the kidnappers dropped it?

She shrugs. 

Are you ready to leave?

She nods as the group requests permission to question her staff.

Very well...I told you before though. No one saw anything, and I trust them all implicitly. Do you want me to question them together, or one at a time?


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jan 12, 2012)

"I am done here, and perhaps there will be more explained once we talk with the locksmith.  As for questioning the staff, I have nothing for them.  I would like to examine the roof, if there is access.  I assume there was no way to escape undetected through the front door, but perhaps looking at the non-obvious routes might reveal anything not apparent."

Svexyn is intent on seeing the roof, and if there is any access to nearby landings, rooftops, or other ways to get in and out of the orphanage without using the front or rear entrances.  He will also look around the surrounding rooftops and areas to see if there are vantage points that they should inspect as well.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 12, 2012)

"They may not think they saw anything, but it is possible they merely did not realize it. The smallest details are sometimes the most important," Marcus tells her, trying for a friendly tone though probably falling well short of it.

"I think talking to them as a group is best. We don't want any of them to feel... intimidated and stop talking because of it."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 12, 2012)

Nia frowned at the little charm and said, "Not de...'staff.' Dis was broken off someting. Piece of jewelry maybe. I tink maybe one of de kids wearing it when taken. De ones who'd see, who'd know, are de odder cheeldren. Silver jewelry can't be too commonplace here. Dey would notice if one of dere own came in with some."

"I don't care if I ask, or someone else ask for me, but dis needs be asked."


----------



## jkason (Jan 12, 2012)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*



Shayuri said:


> "I don't care if I ask, or someone else ask for me, but dis needs be asked."




"Good point," Caytis says. "I think Marcus is right, that folks may have seen something without realizing its significance, but the children were obviously closest to whatever happened. 

"Before you get worried about it, though," he says to Gretchyn, "I think Nia's also got a good idea in that we shouldn't be the ones asking, though I'd like to be able to hear what's said. Someone the children already trust should do the asking; it'll put them at ease and hopefully let them be more forthcoming. 

"Preferably, too, someone who gets along with the children but doesn't dole out any discipline. We don't want them clamming up because they're afraid the wrong answer will get them punished. Perhaps your half-orc friend? The kids seem to find him quite enjoyable. Got the impression he's more a playmate than a stern guardian of any type."


----------



## ahayford (Jan 17, 2012)

Very well, I’ll arrange for my staff to meet you all in the dinning hall. Maybe some tea will help to make everyone feel a little more at ease.

Gretchyn takes the silvery charm from Nia, analyzing it with an untrained eye.

I’ll have Patches show this to the children, see if any of them know who was hiding it. Normally I’d say my kids couldn’t sneak something in here under my nose, but obviously my house isn’t as secure as I once thought.

If you want to listen, stand by the back door here while Patches talks to the kids.


*******

Not one for many words, Svexyn slips away from the group and wanders outside, looking for access to the building’s roof. The gutter seems the safest candidate, though it is still slick with last night’s rain and a fine coating of green algae. Despite the difficulty, Svexyn easily clambers up the pipe, and lifts himself onto the roof.

The roof is constructed of grey and black fired clay tiles. It appears in good repair, many of the tiles looking brand new. You do spot several broken tiles though, and the gutters look like they could use a good sweeping. The leaves and other detritus threaten to block the gutters.

From this vantage point, you can see several routes someone agile enough could have taken to get onto the roof from nearby buildings, but you can’t imagine someone making the climb while carrying children. They would have to be very strong.

*******

The half-orc gathers the children around him and shows the leaf to the children. The children pass it around hand to hand, each getting a good look at it.

Now kids, have any of you seen this before? Maybe one of our missing friends kept it special, hiding it from Miss Gretchyn?

Its ok, you know old Patches wouldn’t get you in trouble, it will be our little secret right?

None of the children react at the sight of the token, and Patches shrugs his shoulders, handing the leaf back to Nia.

I’m sorry miss, the kids haven’t seen it. I know them, if they had seen it they’d have told me. 
Patches waits for Gretchyn to start making afternoon tea, then moves to go back outside with the children. He stops in the doorway then turns back to the group.

Please, you’ve got to find those kids. I heard the city guard called of the search. A lot of people showed interest in finding those kids, but you are the first I’d heard about the kids in weeks. Find them and bring them back. 

With that he turns around, quickly becoming “it” in a game of tag as a toddler ambushes him just outside the door.

After a few minutes, the staff is assembled in the dinning hall. Gretchyn introduces each one in turn and then leaves to watch the children.

The gardener, Jaromir Copperbeard, sits at the table with dirty fingernails, drinking water from a large clay flask instead of tea. He is middle aged,  but his mane of red hair shows signs of grey at the temples.

The nurse, Neva Fanister, is a middle aged human woman. She professes no magical talent, but is well versed in mundane treatments and cures for a variety of childhood illnesses.

The cook, Temar Flagonstern, is an aging male human. He appears to be the inverse of what you’d expect a chef to be. His lanky, bony figure barely fits into his loose clothing.

The teacher, Willow Atherfell, is a middle aged half-elf who professes to be an alumnus of the orphanage. Her family was ambushed on the trade road, herself being the only survivor. She was raised by the city orphanage and then took on the job of its school teacher when she was old enough.

And finally the janitor, Patches. Also an alumnus of the orphanage, he might be mistaken for simple if you hadn’t heard him speak eloquently enough but a few minutes ago. He is more quiet then the others, only offering answers when questioned directly.

Valinaan starts the initial inquiry, asking each of them what happened the night of the disappearances. After a few minutes, you’ve put together the following details.

Everyone was accounted for that evening at dinner, all the staff eating together except for Jaromir, who always took his meal in his garden outside. While he seemed to have nothing against the kids, the screams of a few dozen whelps is enough to drive any sane man to crave some solitude.

After dinner, Willow, Gretchyn, and Neva helped the children wash up while Patches and Temar cleaned up the dinning hall and kitchen. Jaromir worked in the garden for a few more hours then went to bed early. The women saw the kids to bed, Willow reading to the children while Neva and Gretchyn took care of the little ones’ bed time preparations. After everyone was in bed, the 3 took a head count, then locked everyone in their rooms. This was the last time the children were all seen together.

Willow went to her room to read, then went to sleep. Gretchyn and Neva spent some time on the porch talking before they too retired to their rooms for the night.

Patches had been using the cooler night air as an opportunity to clean out the gutters and repair the roof out of the hot sun. He had gone outside to continue his work after finishing his kitchen duty. Patches doesn’t remember exactly when he came back inside, but went straight to bed.

No one reported seeing, or hearing, anything out of the ordinary. The house is old and has its share of night sounds. Any creaks or groans can normally be attributed to the old bones o fthe building settling into the volcanic soil. When Gretchyn awoke the next morning and went to wake the children, 4 beds were empty, no one being the wiser.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 17, 2012)

*Wilbur*

"Patches, how did you access the roof? Have you seen anything strange outside? Please try to remember."
Wilbur asks the half-orc.

[sblock=OOC]

----

HP: 11 / 11

Spells:
1: 5/5

Gift of Madness: 6 / 6

Wilbur 2
Wilbur Warrington

[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Jan 17, 2012)

If you don't mind, my name is Kalvyn. The kids call me Patches....and Gretchyn. I have a ladder I use. I keep it in the shed out back.  I try to keep the roof fixed and clean. Last thing Gretchyn needs is a leaky roof. I'm up there, two, maybe three nights a week. Don't remember seeing anything odd up there though.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 17, 2012)

"Pictures," Nia suddenly said, and slapped her forehead. "Pictures!" she repeated, looking incredulously at the others in the room, as if it all made perfect sense now.

"In dis city, you mark place to go wit' little pictures so dat people know where deyre going. Pictures on wood boards hangin' overhead."

She held up the little leaflike charm.

"Is dere a place dat uses dis leaf for its picture?"


----------



## ahayford (Jan 17, 2012)

You meen signs? Well...hmm. I can't think of any shop off hand that uses a leaf like that as their sigil. 

The assembled staff looks at each other, shrugging their shoulders unhelpfully.


----------



## jkason (Jan 20, 2012)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*

Caytis listens intently, his brow furrowing as he runs shorter and shorter on ideas. He holds off asking anything about the roof until Svexyn returns, but does seem interested to learn some of the staff are former orphans.

"Obviously I'm not an expert on child care, but seems to me, that many kids all together, at least some of them are going to be mischievous. When you two were kids here, there weren't any sneaky means you knew about for industrious kids to get out and work their ways? 

For that matter, who's your best sneak in the group you have? If we can convince him or her there won't be reprisals, there may be something new for the current crop."


----------



## ahayford (Jan 21, 2012)

Willow and "Patches" Kalvyn look at each other, and shrug their shoulders.

Its been a while since we were kids here, but Willow over there is the reason there are locks on the windows now.

Hush Kalvyn.

Kalvyn gives you a toothy grin.

Gretchyn caught her sneaking out to listen to bards and storytellers at the local taverns. Wanted to be an adventurer at some point I think. Gretchyn reined in Willow's wild side.

Nothing but a young girl's wild fancy I assure you. I love teaching these kids...give them some hope of a life beyond bar wenches and field hands. But yes, the windows are all securely locked now. They are all keyed to Gretchen's key.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 22, 2012)

"Who made the locks and keys? Maybe he is already affiliated with the Laughters, like those guards we met." Wilbur asks.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jan 23, 2012)

At the mention of the affiliation, Svexyn speaks up, "He is not associated with such people.  I have worked with him, and he is not one of those scum.  But, I have already spoken on the matter, and we should speak to him.  I think there is more to this, and he may know the answer."


----------



## ahayford (Jan 24, 2012)

If there is nothing more you have to ask of us, I would ask that you take your leave. The children have already had their schedule disrupted...I'd like to get them back to some sense of normalcy as soon as possible.









*OOC:*


 If there are no further inquiries, I will advance the scene tomorow evening to Ghelve's Locks. Svexyn will lead the party there. If you have more you'd like to do at the orphanage, please do so before tomorrow evening.


----------



## jkason (Jan 24, 2012)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*

Caytis bows to the headmistress. 

"Even so. We thank you for your time, and we'll do everything we can to find the children," the half-elf says.









*OOC:*


I'm good to go


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 24, 2012)

Wilbur remains silent, but nods at the half-elf's words.


----------



## ahayford (Jan 25, 2012)

*OOC:*


Stuck at work tonight, update should come tomorrow night. Sorry for the delay. If you wish to do something else at the orphanage, please feel free to do so. I merely wanted to move things along since it seemed like the game had bogged down a little.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 25, 2012)

Val also nods his assent and makes ready to leave.


----------



## ahayford (Jan 26, 2012)

The Golarian sun hangs slightly off from directly overhead, baking the cobblestones until the air shimmers oppressively.The city streets are surprisingly empty for this time of day, but most of the workers have gone inside to escape the hottest hours of the day. A few porters and drivers head back out to the outlying plantations, having delivered their payloads of coffee, tea, and fruit to the city warehouses.

Svexyn leads the group to one of the nicer market streets, a testament to the success of Ghelve and his locksmithing business.

A small turret dominates the facade of the two-story black stone building. Iron bars are embedded in the thick window frames. Beyond the turret’s ground floor windows sits a lovely display of locks, from large to small, simple to complex. To the left of the turret, above a heavy oak door, swings a simple sign that reads “Ghelve’s Locks”. A small, hand painted sign with the words “Open, please come in!” hangs in the window. Svexyn opens the door, and ushers the group inside.

A complex, but elegant, series of gears connected to the door triggers a door chime more reminiscent of a music box then a simple bell. The air smells like metal, fire, and oil, tickling your nose as you cross the threshold. The shop is clean, and well kept, almost obsessively so. No bit seems out of place. The walls are covered with fastidiously labeled shelves and bins, each contained small parts or materials whose purpose you can only guess. A small forge, anvil, and metal working tools are along the back of the shop. A work table covered in tiny tools and instruments faces the door. A grey haired gnome is seated at the  table, a monocle over one eye. He appears to be working on a mechanism of some kind that is in pieces on the table.

At the sound of the door chime, Ghelve looks up from his work to greet his customers.

Welcome friends, no purpose is too mundane, nor treasure too rich for Ghelve’s locks. Tell me your needs, and I’ll craft a lock perfect to keep a stable door closed at night or seal the vaults of the richest kings.

Keygan Ghelve looks genuinely surprised.

Oh....Svexyn. M..m..m..m..my word. 
Ghelve stammers sligtly.

I’m not sure I expected to see you again... What with going back out onto the street. By the looks of your friends, I’m guessing this isn’t a social call....are you rethinking your apprenticeship perhaps? Started some new business venture?


----------



## jkason (Jan 26, 2012)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*

Caytis raises an eyebrow at the stammering Svexyn's presence provides, but decides to dismiss it. Plenty enough people have stammered at his own scaled skin, after all.

"We've come from The Lantern Orphanage, master Ghelve, wondering what you might be able to tell us about the locks you installed there during their renovation, among other things?


----------



## ahayford (Jan 26, 2012)

The o..o..o..orphanage you say? 

Keygan scratches at his grey hair.

Keygan steps away from his desk. Its then that you realize, despite the fact that you know he is a gnome, he is tall enough to look you directly in the eye when standing. A glance on the other side of the counter reveals a set of bamboo stilts attached to his boots.

Keygan notices the attention his height enhancing footwear is getting.

I like to look my customers in the eye when making a sale. You'd be surprised the effect a little height can have on a negotiation. 

Keygan continues to think....

Well, I can't say I rightly remember. I make a lot of locks for a lot of people. I can't be expected to remember every single mechanism that leaves my shop. If the building has my locks, they were probably a standard HomePhalanx v 1.2d...Perhaps a DomicileGuard 2.3z... How long ago did you say they purchased from me?


----------



## ahayford (Feb 3, 2012)

Keygan twitches suspiciously...

 Well? Are you just going to stand there? 

[sblock=ooc]
I have to admit guys, I'm getting a little frustrated by the lack of interest and/or participation. This is not the first time this game has gone a week without a single post. I'm really trying to be understanding and patient...and real life definitely comes first. I'm a father of two myself. But I started this game to scratch a gaming itch I don't have the time to scratch any other way. I don't want to have to drag you guys through this campaign, a week at a time. There are 6 players in this game and we frequently have no posts from *anyone* for long stretches. 

Please go to the ooc post to if you wish to discuss this. I don't want you to take this as a threat. I'm not trying to hold you hostage and force you to play....but if things don't change I'm likely going to close this game.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 3, 2012)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*

Caytis falters, and his expression would seem to be one of embarrassment, though his scales hide any blushing he may be doing.

"You know, I ... don't actually remember how long ago the renovations took place. I'd think you'd remember Gretchyn? Spitfire of a halfling woman?"

[sblock=ooc]I'm sure there's a post somewhere upthread with how many years ago it was, but I'm not finding it now, and I wanted to post sooner rather than later.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 3, 2012)

"De renovations was five years ago," Nia supplies, eying the gnome with her usual gimlet gaze. "De building owned by de church of Sarenrae." She nodded. "You stand good in dem stilts. How long it take you to learn?"

As the gnome speaks, she watches his mouth...specifically trying to get a look at his teeth. She also keeps an eye out for a tattered cloak that might be hanging on a hook...or elsewhere.


----------



## ahayford (Feb 4, 2012)

Keygan evasively responds to Caytis.

Like I said, I’ve had many clients over the years, can’t expect an old gnome to remember one halfling can you? Are you even sure the locks were mine? I sell a lot of locks, but I know several of the locals importers have brought in inferior merchandise over the years to try and undercut me.

Keygan turns to respond to Nia.

Five years ago eh? Hmmm...no can’t say it rings a bell. Now I apologize, but if you aren’t going to buy anything, I'm going to have to ask you to leave. I’m a very busy gnome. 

He glances exhaustively at a pile of orders.

Lots of orders to fill, always the same thing

**Passive Sense Motive**
You find it odd that a gnome as organized as Keygan Ghelve would have no recollection of a sale he made. Or failing that, that he would have no paperwork he could refer to about the order. The orders on the table near his work bench show that he must keep some kind of paper trail.

The grey in Keygan’s hair is also a bit strange. Most gnomes you’ve met have had very brilliant or deep hair colors. Even Svexyn remembers Keygan’s hair being a more midnight blue-black as recently as a year ago. You don’t know enough about gnome physiology to know if greying that quickly is normal.

Keygan’s demeanor has transitioned from surprised, to nervous, and now agitated. Something isn’t right here.


----------



## jkason (Feb 4, 2012)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*

Caytis frowns, then points to the papers. 

"Yes, that does seem to be a fair amount of paperwork. And where might the rest of it be? You know, from say five years back?" The half-elf moves in, his eyes going cold. "You see, children are missing, and I'm sure you agree that's more important than locks, don't you? I mean, we'd hate to have some little misunderstanding paint you as a cold, heartless merchant who only loves money, and whose employ would therefore reflect ever so badly on upper class reputations, would we? Dreadful misunderstanding that would be."


----------



## ahayford (Feb 6, 2012)

Keygan's mouth opens and closes soundlessly a few times.

Ch-ch-children you say? Oh my. Now lets not get too hasty....Hah...Silly me, you are right! My files should have records of all my previous transactions...one moment.

The gnome hobbles over to his file cabinets and quickly produces a purchase order written on rolled up parchment. He slips off a bit of yarn and rolls the paper out on the counter.

 Lets see here...yes yes...oh I see. My, pretty hefty hardware for protecting an orphanage. Vault Guard 1.2. One of my finest designs, I believe the city council purchased a few for their chambers. 

He smiles to himself as he reminisces about his handiwork. 

 I'm afraid though, thats all I can show you. Showing you the schematics of the locks would violate the privacy and security of my clients. 

Keygan points at a ID number of some kind. And then arches his eyebrows toward a back room. And then looks Caytis in the eyes.

If thats all, again I'm going to have to ask you to leave. I'm afraid having guests in my shop makes me terribly nervous.

Keygan again tilts his head toward the back room.

I wouldn't want someone to overhear your accusations and get the wrong idea.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 6, 2012)

Nia nods. "Our apologies," she says more graciously. "We did not mean to sound suspicious. It is a difficult case, and emotions run high. Tank you for you help. If you remember anyting else, we'll be at de inn."

She looks at Caytis and makes a shooing gesture towards the door. Her mouth moves, but though her voice is a thin, almost inaudible whisper, Caytis and the others in the group hear her as if she were whispering in each of their ears.

_"We must leave and watch dis place troo de night. De gnome be forced, I tink, and is in danger."_

(OOC - Message cantrip.)


----------



## jkason (Feb 6, 2012)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*

Caytis feels his cheeks flush again, and for the second time in the past few minutes actually thankful for his scales. He nods to Nia, but says to the gnome, "Fine. It was a long shot, anyway. But if you think of anything, just shoot us a message, yes?" Here he looks to Nia, dropping his voice to a level inaudible to anyone not standing a hair's breadth from him and adds, "Can you connect him to us so he can call for help if they decide to hurt him over our visit and my bull-headedness?"

[sblock=mini-stats]HP: 10/10       AC: 15      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 13   Init: +02
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD: 00/12     ACP: -1     ASF: 00   Spot: +05

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             01     0     +2   -1*       
Will:            03     2     +1  

* -1 Reflex (Wyrm Blooded trait)  
** Conditional: Immune sleep, +2 vs enchantments, +4 vs acid  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quadrens                +2        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit
Quadrens, Spell Combat  +0        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit 
Composite Shortbow      +2        1d6         20/x3        Range 70 ft.

* Conditional: +1 attack with Arcane Pool enhancement.

Arcane Pool: 5/5 remaining    

Spells Prepared:
* 0 Level (3): Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Light
* 1st Level (2, DC 15): Shield, Shield[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Feb 6, 2012)

Marcus had mostly stayed put and looked somewhat menacing as the others asked Keygan questions.

Now, he grimaces as the others decide to leave after what seemed to him to be fairly obvious indications that someone was in the back room, spying on this whole exchange. But he says nothing for the moment, not really sure if Nia's sudden whisper was truly secure or worked both ways. And his gruff, heavy voice had a way of carrying... so it would probably be a good idea to be more careful for the moment.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 7, 2012)

Val starts - just slightly - as Nia's voice comes whispering to his ear. Once he realizes what's going on he gives a sharp nod to her and a deeper bow to the Master Locksmith before leaving with his friends.

Once outside he responds, "Aye, Nia, I believe you've the right of it . . . Caytis' friend is in danger. We'll need to see to his safety."


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 7, 2012)

*Wilbur*

"Yes, let's visit the other people on our list. This looks like a dead end."
Wilbur says, careful to not stare at the back room.

[sblock=OOC]

----

HP: 11 / 11

Spells:
1: 5/5

Gift of Madness: 6 / 6

Wilbur 2
Wilbur Warrington

[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Feb 8, 2012)

The party says their goodbyes and parts ways with the enigmatic gnome. As you step outside, the torrid air hits you like a drunken hill giant. The sun has traveled further on its path across the sky, but a few hours remain before it settles for the evening on the horizon. 

The party confers among themselves in a quiet side street, trying to decide their next course of action. Nia proposes the group stake out the Keygan's shop this evening, to determine who, or what, Keygan's mysterious visitor is. There is still time today to investigate further, but some respite from the hot sun while the group awaits the onset of night wouldn't be unwelcome either.


----------



## jkason (Feb 8, 2012)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*

Caytis covers his eyes from the glaring sun.

"I don't imagine we'll have a very good go of staying out of sight with the sun so high; not much in the way of shadows to hide us."

He looks to Nia, then, suddenly possessed of an idea.

"But what about your arachnid companion? The shadows are pretty small at the moment, but so's your friend. We could move a bit further off under the auspices of eating without leaving the place unwatched."

[sblock=mini-stats]HP: 10/10       AC: 15      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 13   Init: +02
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD: 00/12     ACP: -1     ASF: 00   Spot: +05

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             01     0     +2   -1*       
Will:            03     2     +1  

* -1 Reflex (Wyrm Blooded trait)  
** Conditional: Immune sleep, +2 vs enchantments, +4 vs acid  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quadrens                +2        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit
Quadrens, Spell Combat  +0        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit 
Composite Shortbow      +2        1d6         20/x3        Range 70 ft.

* Conditional: +1 attack with Arcane Pool enhancement.

Arcane Pool: 5/5 remaining    

Spells Prepared:
* 0 Level (3): Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Light
* 1st Level (2, DC 15): Shield, Shield[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 9, 2012)

"An excellent idea, Caytis! Nia, would your friend be willing to risk life and limb on such a venture? And will he be able to communicate what he finds back to you?"


----------



## Dragonwriter (Feb 10, 2012)

In the little side street, Marcus grimaces. "Am I the only one who got the impression someone was in his back room _right that very moment_? Nodding towards the back room, insinuating there was already someone else there... Certainly seems to be the case.

"All this talk of watching the place, staking it out, is pointless if someone's in there now. I say a couple folks watch the back door - his place has a back door, right Svexyn? Anyway, the rest of us calmly go back in the front, kick open the door to that side room and pull out the scum hiding there and get some information out of him, one way or another. And if we're wrong, we pay for the door."

The young man spits on the ground, hitches at the sword on his belt and grimaces again. "Or you people can decide I'm paranoid. In which case, I may damned well just do it myself," he growls as an addendum. A sudden, unusual and dark smile splits his features, wrinkling the scar running down his face. "After all, I've got to uphold a reputation as a dangerous ex-guard who thinks nothing of consequences."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 10, 2012)

Nia gives Marcus a withering look and says, "You not be thinkin'. Whoever in dat room may just be common thug. We take him, we ken try to pry his secrets out yes, but dat's it. But...if we wait quiet and watch, when he leave dis place we ken _follow_ him. You ken be sure he be goin' from here to hs boss to tell him about us...and he lead us straight to de one we _really_ want to be talkin' to."

She then nods at Caytis and Val, grinning. "Shelob can cover one of de ways out. She can't speak in words, but I'll feel her react when she see our man come out."


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 10, 2012)

"I like the watching the backdoor part, but not the kicking."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Feb 10, 2012)

Shayuri said:


> Nia gives Marcus a withering look and says, "You not be thinkin'. Whoever in dat room may just be common thug. We take him, we ken try to pry his secrets out yes, but dat's it. But...if we wait quiet and watch, when he leave dis place we ken _follow_ him. You ken be sure he be goin' from here to hs boss to tell him about us...and he lead us straight to de one we _really_ want to be talkin' to."
> 
> She then nods at Caytis and Val, grinning. "Shelob can cover one of de ways out. She can't speak in words, but I'll feel her react when she see our man come out."




"You just illustrated why I want to do this. We take the thug, get the info on his boss, then get his boss. And hopefully without the guaranteed warning the boss would get if we just let the thug walk, because we'll leave him bound and unconscious in Keygan's closet or something."


----------



## jkason (Feb 10, 2012)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*



Dragonwriter said:


> "You just illustrated why I want to do this. We take the thug, get the info on his boss, then get his boss. And hopefully without the guaranteed warning the boss would get if we just let the thug walk, because we'll leave him bound and unconscious in Keygan's closet or something."




Caytis bites his lip, considering. Finally, he offers, "When you were a guardsman, how often did your prisoners lie to you during an interrogation? They may get some brief warning about us, but if we're following whoever's in there, don't we have a better chance of avoiding that?"


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 10, 2012)

"I do no have magic to force him to tell," Nia said. "Aside from magic, I ken try to scare him into telling, but I do no torture." She spits on the ground. "I have seen what dat do to people."

"If you tink you ken make him talk widdout torture, den we ken try it you way."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 11, 2012)

Val looks thoughtfully at the others, and at the shop, as they debate. "I mislike leaving _anyone_ captive as Keygan is; it's hard to know what to do when either choice may spoil our chance to rescue the children." He turns to Marcus, including Caytis in his gaze. You two are the brawlers . . . if we go in after whoever it is, we'll have to keep it confined inside the shop. I think their little jest about us being the shake-down artists last night has set us up so that if we go too far we'll find ourselves imprisoned.

"I'm a fair hand at reading people; it's possible I could tell if they lie when we question them. And Cayden has granted me some small magics that will improve my skill a little.

"I'm with Nia - no torture - but if you think we can get in and control the situation without making a public scene I'm up for it. Just remember, whoever's in there could have - probably has - come out to the front of the shop by now and may be watching the street."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Feb 11, 2012)

"Sometimes they lie, sure. But there's a reason the old 'good guard, bad guard' interrogation strategy works - people get scared and guilty and want to spill their guts, even when they're expecting it. Low-tier thugs are the easiest to scare as they usually have the least protection.

"I can go in first, even alone if need be. I've got an excuse to talk with Keygan again. Make it seem like simple business, while setting up for an ambush. Two circle around the shop, see if there's a back door and guard it if there is one. The rest of you, wait by the front of the shop until you hear me yell. If any of you have saps or anything of the sort, use them. We want to take this one alive."


----------



## jkason (Feb 11, 2012)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*

Caytis bites his lip. 

"I've spent so much time trying to get a handle on using killing weapons, I don't have anything that's not, I'm afraid. I'll do my best, though."

[sblock=mini-stats]HP: 10/10       AC: 15      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 13   Init: +02
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD: 00/12     ACP: -1     ASF: 00   Spot: +05

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             01     0     +2   -1*       
Will:            03     2     +1  

* -1 Reflex (Wyrm Blooded trait)  
** Conditional: Immune sleep, +2 vs enchantments, +4 vs acid  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quadrens                +2        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit
Quadrens, Spell Combat  +0        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit 
Composite Shortbow      +2        1d6         20/x3        Range 70 ft.

* Conditional: +1 attack with Arcane Pool enhancement.

Arcane Pool: 5/5 remaining    

Spells Prepared:
* 0 Level (3): Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Light
* 1st Level (2, DC 15): Shield, Shield[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 12, 2012)

Nia frowns, but nods. "Dere can be no mistake in dis," she admonishes darkly. "If dis man escapes, he will come back wit udders and attack dis gnome, in revenge, and to keep him from spillin' secrets. At least two of us must go to de back and make sure none get away troo dere. And we'd best pray dere be no tunnel or bolthole inside, or dis will fail before it begin."


----------



## jkason (Feb 13, 2012)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*

Caytis nods. "I'll come to the back, since Marcus will already be playing bruiser from the front," he offers, pulling his bow off his back.

[sblock=mini-stats]HP: 10/10       AC: 15      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 13   Init: +02
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD: 00/12     ACP: -1     ASF: 00   Spot: +05

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             01     0     +2   -1*       
Will:            03     2     +1  

* -1 Reflex (Wyrm Blooded trait)  
** Conditional: Immune sleep, +2 vs enchantments, +4 vs acid  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quadrens                +2        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit
Quadrens, Spell Combat  +0        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit 
Composite Shortbow      +2        1d6         20/x3        Range 70 ft.

* Conditional: +1 attack with Arcane Pool enhancement.

Arcane Pool: 5/5 remaining    

Spells Prepared:
* 0 Level (3): Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Light
* 1st Level (2, DC 15): Shield, Shield[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Feb 13, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]
Unless otherwise states, I will assume that Val, Nia, Marcus and Wilbur will take the front entrance....and Caytis and Svexyn will remain outside to check the back entrance.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 13, 2012)

"Sounds good, Caytis. Svexyn, if you'll go with Caytis, the rest of us can take the front."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 14, 2012)

Nia nods and goes to the front door with the others.


----------



## ahayford (Feb 14, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]I intended to update this last night but ended up working late last night. I probably will again tonight, but will try and sneak the update in.[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Feb 15, 2012)

Marcus casually opens the door to Keygan Ghelve's store, the familiar chime announcing his presence. The shop is much worse off then when you first entered. The files lay overturned on the floor, the papers scattered about the workshop. A large amount of paperwork lies burning in the forge, producing an over abundance of ash and smoke that makes the once cozy shop oppressively hot and uncomfortable. Several of the work areas and now littered with spilled components, and something seems to have been shattered on the stone floor near the forge. Voices can be heard from behind the back room that cease the moment the door’s chime rings.
---------------------
Svexyn and Caytis nonchalantly stroll to the back of the Keygan’s storefront. A service entrance leads into the back alley where Keygan accepts deliveries and leaves his garbage for the city pick up. Strangely, you notice all the other buildings have full trash bins....but Keygan’s is empty. Svexyn tests the door, and finds that it is locked. You keep watch on the doorway. If anyone attempts to exit the building through the back door...Svexyn and Caytis will be waiting.


----------



## jkason (Feb 15, 2012)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*

Caytis moves to a position from which he can hopefully watch the back door without drawing too much attention to himself, his bow ready for any runners.

[sblock=mini-stats]HP: 10/10       AC: 15      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 13   Init: +02
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD: 00/12     ACP: -1     ASF: 00   Spot: +05

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             01     0     +2   -1*       
Will:            03     2     +1  

* -1 Reflex (Wyrm Blooded trait)  
** Conditional: Immune sleep, +2 vs enchantments, +4 vs acid  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quadrens                +2        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit
Quadrens, Spell Combat  +0        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit 
Composite Shortbow      +2        1d6         20/x3        Range 70 ft.

* Conditional: +1 attack with Arcane Pool enhancement.

Arcane Pool: 5/5 remaining    

Spells Prepared:
* 0 Level (3): Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Light
* 1st Level (2, DC 15): Shield, Shield[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Feb 15, 2012)

Marcus points to Val, then to the side of the door to the back room. He holds one finger in front of his lips in the common "shh" motion and slowly pulls the wooden haft of his heavy flail from its place on his belt. He slowly walks toward the back door and calls out calmly, "Master Ghelve? I was hoping to discuss a business transaction... Perhaps I should some back another time?"


----------



## ahayford (Feb 16, 2012)

Y..y..y..yes....I've just made a mess of the pl *ack* ce....Come back tomorrow!

Keygan's shriller then usual voice sounds strained....


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 16, 2012)

Once inside the door, Val draws his rapier and moves to the side of the door into the back room. He murmurs a quick incantation, calling on the strength of Cayden Cailean to help protect him.

[sblock=OOC]Casting _Shield of Faith_.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 16, 2012)

*Wilbur*

Wilbur tries to keep silent and draws his shortsword.

[sblock=OOC]

----

HP: 11 / 11

Spells:
1: 5/5

Gift of Madness: 6 / 6

Wilbur 2
Wilbur Warrington

[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Feb 18, 2012)

Marcus and Val exchange knowing glances. With but a nod and a hand signal, Marcus draws his blade silently and draws back the curtain that seperates the storefront from the rest of the workshop. 

The back room of Keygan’s locks appears to have once been a large kitchen. Some of the room appears to still be used for food preperation, but the vast majority of the floor space is filled with crates of ignots and other raw materials that Keygan uses for Locksmithing. A barred door at the back of the room leads to what you suspect is the alley behind the building. A hallway to your left leads to a stone spiral stair case that likely leads to the building’s living quarters. 

Keygan is standing in the middle of the storeroom. He is standing very stiffly, almost on his toes and his face occasionally contorts into a grimace as you watch him. The gnome’s eyes stare directly at Marcus.

 Please leave. *ack* There is nothing more I can tell you. I beg you, take your friends and go. 









*OOC:*


Currently, Marcus is the only person able to observe Keygan and the storeroom.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Feb 19, 2012)

"Oh, I'm not here to ask questions about that. Like I said, business transaction. My uncle has been having trouble with thieves sneaking into his shop. Some even use magic to hide themselves from sight. Do you maybe have any devices capable of revealing them? Oh, and, while I'm here, could I borrow a bag of flour?" Marcus keeps a fairly genial tone as he speaks, despite the fairly brutal weapon resting in his hands.

[sblock=OOC]
Flail, not blade, in my hands. 

And sorry for not posting sooner... Managed to get myself sick and had to wrap up a small show. Better now, though. 

Trying to "Secret Message" with Bluff, regarding an invisible assailant. EDIT: And looks like I screwed it up. [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 20, 2012)

Nia quietly enters the shop in the wake of the warriors but does not get in view of the backroom immediately. Instead she listens to the proceedings and frowns. The charade continues even now? 

_You poor gnome...de odds of dis workin' out for you be slim, little hill-man._

She comes up next to Val and whispers, "Unless dis go bad right now, let me try to speak to de man before we rush all in."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 20, 2012)

Val nods silently to Nia and gestures her into the room ahead of him.


----------



## ahayford (Feb 21, 2012)

F..f..f..flour? His lips curl up slightly in a grin.  From your armor and vast array of weaponry I didn’t really take you as the homemaking type *ack*

Keygan’s sudden moment of humor is cut short as a grimace returns to his face.

 Yes yes...left cabinet on the top shelf. Now please leave!  

Keygan’s eyes go wide as Nia steps through the doorway.

No...no...no...no...WATCH OUT

But Keygan’s warning arrives too late.


----------



## ahayford (Feb 21, 2012)

Suddenly, Val and Wilbur’s view of Nia is cut off by a gaunt humanoid silhouette. The figure steps behind her as she crosses the threshold into the kitchen. A long, flash of silver splits the doorway as the figure draws a wicked looking rapier from an unseen sheath.

-----------------------------------------------------

Keygan suddenly hurtles bodily across the storage room into some barrels at the back wall. Crates of ingots tumble over him, burying him amongst bars of raw metal. 

Two pale eyes reveal themselves like the harvest moon, first appearing as white crescents and then revealing full milky white eyes. They seem to hover behind where Keygan once stood. A large Cheshire grin, full of white teeth reveals itself next. Only then, when the creature moves, do you see it against the background of the storage room. The creature draws a dirty rapier and assumes a combat stance.

Meddlers... Dark spittle flies from his mouth and stains the floor.  Saves us from having to kill you in your sleep later I suppose. 

---------------------------------------------------------

Marcus’s and Nia’s voice can be heard softly behind the heavy wooden door. Suddenly, a loud crash shudders the door in its frame, and echoes down the alley that Svexyn and Caytis currently stand guard in. Something is wrong....


----------



## ahayford (Feb 21, 2012)

*Surprise Round*

Sneak Attack against nia


----------



## ahayford (Feb 21, 2012)

*OOC:*


 Nia, please describe the missed sneak attack and your counter attack


----------



## jkason (Feb 21, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]I assume with a door between them that Caytis and Svexyn don't act in the surprise round. Let me know if I've got that wrong. Otherwise, I'll hold off posting actions until round 1[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Feb 21, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]I would say, go ahead and act...but there is a barred door between you and the action. You'll need to bypass it somehow to assist.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 21, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]







ahayford said:


> I would say, go ahead and act...but there is a barred door between you and the action. You'll need to bypass it somehow to assist.




Well, he was only going to be doing buffing and moving in round 1, anyway. I'll post, and you can insert where appropriate[/sblock]

"Sounds like trouble," Caytis swears at the loud thunk. He hisses out the now-familiar green mist that he shapes into his shielding magics, then moves to the door.

"Don't suppose you know how to get this open?" he asks of the locksmith's former apprentice.

[sblock=actions]Standard: Cast Shield
Move: To Door[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Caytis MaggerinHP: 10/10       AC: 15(19)      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 13(17)
(values in parenthesis with Shield active)
  Init: +02
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD: 00/12     ACP: -1     ASF: 00   Spot: +05

Conditions: Shield (1 minute)

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             01     0     +2   -1*       
Will:            03     2     +1  

* -1 Reflex (Wyrm Blooded trait)  
** Conditional: Immune sleep, +2 vs enchantments, +4 vs acid  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quadrens                +2        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit
Quadrens, Spell Combat  +0        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit 
Composite Shortbow      +2        1d6         20/x3        Range 70 ft.

* Conditional: +1 attack with Arcane Pool enhancement.

Arcane Pool: 5/5 remaining    

Spells Prepared:
* 0 Level (3): Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Light
* 1st Level (2, DC 15): Shield, Shield[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Feb 22, 2012)

*OOC:*


Initiative Rolls:
Go ahead and make your actions, I will resolve them in initiative order.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 22, 2012)

Val acts quickly once the door is opened and he can see what's happening. He takes a short step forward and lunges, rapier extended to full length to reach the odd creature tormenting the Gnome; the blade pierces deeply into its side, just below the ribs.

[sblock=Actions]
Free: 5' Step to O14
Standard: Attack (1d20+1=14) N13 for (hopefully) (1d6+1=5) Damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Feb 23, 2012)

*OOC:*


 Monster stats
Skulk
AC - 12, HP - 16

I've decided to go ahead and reveal AC and HP so that players can better describe the results of their own combat actions. Previous combats have taken a while for me to sift through doing it all myself. I've seen a couple other games resolve combat this way and I think its a small sacrifice (hidden information) for giving the players free reign of their own actions


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 23, 2012)

*Wilbur*

Wilbur steps forward and tries to stab the creature in its back with his shortsword.

[sblock=OOC]

Free: 5ft step to 13O
standard attack with short sword.


----

AC: 15
HP: 11 / 11

Spells: Doom, Murderous Command
1: 5/5

Gift of Madness: 6 / 6

Wilbur 2
Wilbur Warrington

[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Feb 25, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Going to advance this tomorrow, posts or no posts. Please put in your moves or I will NPC your move.[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Feb 25, 2012)

Marcus whirls the heavy head of his brutal flail, striking at the strange enemy who tried to stab Nia in the back. He shouts, "Wilbur, open up the back door, let Caytis and Svexyn in! And remember, we want to take one or both alive!" as his flail slams home into the stealthy attacker's chest.

[sblock=OOC]
Standard attack against N13.

AC 17 HP 13/13
[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 25, 2012)

The tools suddenly appear in Svexyn's hands, as he quickly goes to work on the lock.  Knowing his mentor, the lock will not yield easily, yet there is still a chance.  The tumblers move, ever so slightly, as he works to keep them in place as he moves to the next, until he hopefully hears the faint click of success....


----------



## ahayford (Feb 26, 2012)

*placeholder*


----------



## ahayford (Feb 26, 2012)

As Nia starts speaking to the gnome, the hairs on the back of her neck stand on end. Her vision flashes to that of her familiar perched upon her shoulder. The view is disorienting at first, the alien senses of the spider throwing her off balance. The predatory vision and instincts of the spider quickly alert her to the figure drawing a blade behind her. As the chameleon skinned creature lunges at her back, Nia deftly spins along the inside of the blade, denying the creature his prize. The creature curses, showing its white teeth while it assumes a combat stance.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Svexyn's lithe fingers work his tools like a master sculpter. His digits apply just the right pressure at the right angles until his artistry is rewarded. The lock clicks audibly as the mechanism slides into alignment, releasing the lock on the door.

Caytis takes his position at the door, the green energies of his magic fading from his image as the spell takes hold. His fingers drum on the hilt of his sword, the nervous adrenalin preparing him for battle.

---------------------------

The skulk attempts the strike again, but the rapier slashes empty air over Nia’s head. Wilbur moves to assist, but the skulk is inhumanly fast. It slidies out of the way of Wilbur's stab. 

The skulk opposite Marcus answers his challenge with a wicked lunge. Marcus’s heavy gauntlet deflects the blow from his midsection, but the tip of the blade slashes across his cheek. A trickle of blood runs down his face. The skulk grins wickedly. First blood goes to me city man. The patterns on the creatures skin shift as he prepares for his next strike.

Marcus ignores the attacker immediately before him and turns to assist Nia. Marcus’s heavy flail sings through the air, striking the skulk in its chest with a sickening crunch of bone and sinew. The lightly armored foe is no match for Marcus’s heavy swing, but he remains standing, clutching at his chest. Nia slips a well balanced fighting dagger from her arm sheath and slashes at the wounded skulk’s throat, but even in his injured state, he is too fast for her. His long blade deflects the dagger harmlessly aside. The creature starts to laugh, a putrid and mocking sound, but is cut short as Valinnan’s rapier pierces his side and runs him through. Val pulls the blade clean with one swift motion as the lanky humanoid crumples like a heap of dirty laundry. As the creature expires, its skin returns to its natural deep purple shade and no longer mimics the environment around it.

[sblock=ooc]
*Visythryx opens the lock success
*Skulk 2 misses Nia
*Caytis casts shield
*Wilbur attack misses
*Skulk 1 hits Marcus 1 DMG
*Marcus hits Skulk 2 DMG 13
*Nia misses Skulk 2
*Val hits Skulk 2 5 dmg
[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Feb 26, 2012)

Combat Map


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 26, 2012)

Val presses the advantage once the first skulk falls, forging ahead into the room after the second. He dances nimbly around his allies, and once within reach of the remaining foe he reaches out a hand. As he touches the creature, he allows just a bit of Cayden Cailean's true nature to channel through him and into the skulk.

[sblock=Actions]
Move: to M15
Standard: Touch of Chaos (1d20+1=12) vs. Skulk (Until Val's next turn, whenever the skulk rolls a d20 he must roll twice and take the least favorable result)
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 27, 2012)

*Wilbur*

Unable to understand the words spoken around him, Wilbur follows up with another stab.

[sblock=OOC]

standard attack with short sword. roll below doesn't include the flanking bonus.


----

AC: 15
HP: 11 / 11

Spells: Doom, Murderous Command
1: 5/5

Gift of Madness: 6 / 6

Wilbur 2
Wilbur Warrington

[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Feb 27, 2012)

Marcus whirls as Val spits one foe. He brushes the trickle of blood from his cheek. "First blood is all well and good in a duel, but you'll have to do better than a scratch like that to best me, freak," he coldly responds as he whirls the flail around again, this time swinging the heavy, brutal head of the weapon at the remaining enemy.

The vicious spiked ball strikes home in the creature's chest, much like Marcus just did to its friend and inflicting just as brutal a strike.

[sblock=OOC]
Standard attack against Skulk 1.

AC 17, HP 12/13
[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 27, 2012)

Svexyn deftly opens the door and peers inside.  The others seemed to be in need of a distraction, as his mind races with so many options.  Turning to Caytis, he whispers, "Let's make short work of this..." as he moves into the room quietly.  He stands with arms folded, back against the wall, stealth being used.

[sblock=Actions]Move action to open door, free action to peer inside, move action to J16, allowing space for Caytis to move in if needed.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 27, 2012)

(OOC - Crazy times, and no mistake. Got laid up for a few days there. Now  am back. Apologies for lack of warning. I didn't have any either, if it makes it better. Props and thanks to our GM for ghosting Nia while I couldn't post. Unfortunately, I can't see the map where I am...but I will poast anyway! Let me know if I need to change it. )

Nia slits her eyes and backs away from the skulk she's fighting. When she's finally got some breathing room from that pigsticker of his, she opens her mouth...and screams.

Magic twists the sound, shapes it into an arrow. A tooth-rattling, dischordant wail that jitters the glassware precariously, but is focused entirely on the barely-there monster that attacked!

(Shift 5' to a 'safe' square and cast Ear Piercing Scream. DC is 15, I believe.)


----------



## ahayford (Feb 27, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Its ok Shayuri, I understand. I've been reading some DM advice for keeping these games moving, and the number 1 thing I've read was, Do not wait for players. Just keep the game moving....so I'm trying to put that into practice. Real life > all. I hope everything is good with you and yours. I hope I didn't botch Nia too much [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 27, 2012)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*

"Aw, come on guys," Caytis says. "You're getting all the fun."

Realizing he hasn't the talent to get a bowshot that won't put his friends at risk, Caytis drops his bow, drawing his quadrens out as he charges at the mottled creature still standing. Despite the arcane glow that marks his using magic to enhance his aim, the young half-elf's stab goes wide.

[sblock=actions]*Free:* drop bow
*Swift:* Use Arcane pool on Quadrens
*Move/Standard:*Charge attack the skulk (ending K14, drawing Quadrens as part of movement.

Arcane Pool Charge Attack Quadrens;damage (1d20+5=11, 1d6=4)[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Caytis MaggerinHP: 10/10       AC: 15(19)      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 13(17)
(values in parenthesis with Shield active)
  Init: +02
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD: 00/12     ACP: -1     ASF: 00   Spot: +05

Conditions: Shield (1 minute), Charge (-2 AC until next turn), Arcane Pool (+1 attack w/ Quadrens for 1 minute)

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             01     0     +2   -1*       
Will:            03     2     +1  

* -1 Reflex (Wyrm Blooded trait)  
** Conditional: Immune sleep, +2 vs enchantments, +4 vs acid  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quadrens                +2        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit
Quadrens, Spell Combat  +0        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit 
Composite Shortbow      +2        1d6         20/x3        Range 70 ft.

* Conditional: +1 attack with Arcane Pool enhancement.

Arcane Pool: 4/5 remaining    

Spells Prepared:
* 0 Level (3): Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Light
* 1st Level (2, DC 15): Shield, Shield[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Feb 29, 2012)

The remaining skulk’s wicked grin fades as his companion strikes the flagstones. Svexyn slips through the rear door quietly, while Caytis charges through, eager to enter the fray. The skulk, fights on, knowing he is outnumbered. His once laughing eyes are now filled with a desperate madness. His blade moves defensively, but he cannot deflect the onslaught of an entire group. 

A quick deflective blade and a shoulder strike push Caytis’s strike wide, but the move leaves him open to Wilbur’s quick stab. Marcus brings his flail to bear once more. The heavy iron balls smashes into his face. A few teeth clatter on the floor as he recoils from the blow.

Nia smiles at the creature. Maybe you’ll listen to me now, yes? Nia’s scream strikes the creature squarely, launching him off his feet. By the time he hits the ground, his spirit has already left his corpse behind.

The group scans the room for any more ambushers and finds the store room devoid of any further threat. 

Marcus prods one of the skulks with his boot.

These two are decidedly more deceased then I would have liked...

A small groan can be heard from the back of the room as Keygan shifts boxes and piles of ingots off his bruised and battered body.

Thank goodness! I thought for a moment that was it for poor Keygan. On any other occasion I might find the experience of getting rescued by band of adventurers exciting.

Keygan brushes himself off and begins to compulsively re-stack the piles of raw materials just as they were before he was abruptly tossed into them.

You have to understand, they never told me they were taking children. Just a few street folk here and there...no one that would be missed. I’m not proud of what I did, but they forced me to help them.

Keygan finishes his stacking them turns to the group. The withering stares of the party are palpable in the air.

L...L...L...et me start at the beginning. Gnomes aren’t very common here in Cauldron... But it wasn’t always this way. Back when the city was founded, Surabar granted the governance of the domains below the city to two of his allies: the gnome wizard Jzadirune and the dwarf warrior, Hathan Splintershield. The earth beneath the city is riddled with ancient basalt tunnels and dormant lava vents. It was a brilliant move really. He granted his allies lands equivalent to the entirety of Cauldron itself, and he provided the city a line of defense against anything that might poke its way up from down below. 

Keygan smiles at Surabars brilliance, but withers under the groups quiet stares.

A...A...Anyway...the gnomes and dwarves built a beautiful city, one to rival even Cauldron in scale and housed as many gnomes and dwarves. The wizard Jzadirune lead the city to become a haven for crafters and artists. Before long, it was known throughout Golarian as a source of fine art and wondorous magical artifacts. Gnomes from far and wide came to Jzadirune’s city to learn or perfect their art, staying just long enough to pass on their skills to another before moving on. The city became more of a commune then a city before long. Paintings and sculptures covered every wall and hallway. I remember it so vividly.

Jzadirune flourished for many years. It was such a magical place to grow up in. A perfect place for a gnome to settle down...as much as any of use do. There was always something new and amazing happening. 

Keygan sighs.

And then, the Vanishings began. People would wake up one morning and slowly fade away....literally go translucent slowly before your eyes...until they simply vanished. It was only a few people at first, but then entire branches of the city just up and vanished. The city was abandoned. I remember leaving the city with my family, leaving all our worldly possessions behind lest it bring some of whatever taint lived down there with us to the surface.

My family lived in Cauldron for a short time, but my father and mother felt the wanderlust and left for new experiences. Cauldron was so new to me then. So many humans, elves, and other talls. The sky was so huge above my head....I decided to stay for a while.

But now I've stayed for too long...gotten complacent and set in my ways...


Keygan laughs and pulls at his greying hair.

I longed for my days in Jzadirune again...it was just that kind of nastalgic thinking that got me into this mess. The locksmithing business has gotten so tiresome. I’ve built, rebuilt, and disassembled about every mechanism I can imagine. My masterwork vault currently defends the city’s treasurey. There was nothing more for me here. I had tapped all the new experiences I could from Cauldron's well. I could feel the bleaching beginning...

So I bought this house, not because I wanted a new storefront, but because it was constructed over the last remaining entrance to Jzadirune. I found my mother’s old spell book and started puttering around with illusions. Even managed to summon myself a familiar. I thought I was so smart...so brave. Thought I was some kind of adventurer...

Keygan points to the door leading to the spiral stairwell.


I dug open the entrance over the course of a week. When I finally gathered the courage to go inside, I didn’t make it ten feet. Those creatures were waiting for me. Probably heard me making a racket digging for miles underground. There were others with these creatures. Shorter, smellier ones dressed all in rags...never did see their faces....and taller ones similarly garbed....In addition to ones like these fellows here, with the chameleon skin...


Keygan stops to stare at the now purple skin of the two slain skulks.

 Fascinating....

Keygan suddenly snaps out of his reverie.

They took my familiar down, deep into the darkness of that place and brought me back here. When they figured out that I had built most of the locks in the city, they forced me to forge skeleton keys for all my locks so that they could move freely throughout the Cauldron. I made them out of lead, hoping they’d break more easily...but they just forced me to make more. The beasts threatened to kill my familiar, and then me, if I did not comply. I know I am a coward...but you must believe I meant no on harm. They said they were just taking street folk....not children...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 29, 2012)

Val listens closely to the little Gnome's recitation, feeling his face warming as an unfamiliar anger begins to grow in his breast. Finally there's just too much to contain, and it comes pouring from him in a torrent.

"Just street people? *Just* street people? Because a person has no family, no connections and won't be missed they're fair game? And now it's come to *CHILDREN*?" A nasty suspicion begins to grow in the priest's mind. "Taking them for _what_, exactly, Gnome? Did you ever even ask to what hell the _dregs_ of Cauldron are being taken?"


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 29, 2012)

Svexyn's eyes stare at Keygan.  The words he mutters are slow, yet careful.  "I am a street folk... you allowed them to hunt those like me.  You were a mentor, yet turned your back on those like me....  you turned your back on me."


----------



## ahayford (Feb 29, 2012)

Keygan's mouth open and closes for several seconds as all blood drains from his face.

W..w..what? No please...I didn't meen...

Keygan looks at Svexyn, then down at his feet.

 I do not ask you to forgive me for what I've done Svexyn. It was so easy to justify my cowardice. The creatures would come and go in the night, rarely ever contacting me. When they did it was to drag me to the forge to make new keys.

Keygan looks at the Skulk corpse again.

I never really slept. Every second I lay in bed, I feared one of those skulks was just waiting in my room for me to fall asleep...That I'd awaken to cold steel at my throat...or worse...

I do not know where they have been taken. I never asked. I assume somewhere in Jzadirune beneath the city. They spoke a language I did not understand amongst themselves.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Feb 29, 2012)

Marcus just glares at the pitiful gnome, his fingers rattling off a steady beat on the grip of the slowly-swaying flail. He spits on the floor of the shop and breaks gaze with the gnome, looking around at his companions. "We should deal with him later. Right now, we've got more pressing matters. First, tell us why they turned on you now. Next, open the door down. We need to find where they took their captives and bring them back."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 29, 2012)

"Calm...down..." Nia says. "What's been done be terrible, but we can still make tings worse if we try. An angry head don't make good decisions."

She takes a deep breath, then says, "We cannot be de only ones who know of dis. If we go down and never come back out, de secret die wit us. On de odder hand, time be important too. If we go now, we might save people who be dead if we delay."

"It be fortunate den, dat we know a gnome who wants to start to atone for de tings he was forced to do."

Her eyes fix on Keygan. "Can we trust you, Keygan, to go an' tell yer story to de city guard, while we go below to save de ones who be taken...and yer familiar while we be at it?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 29, 2012)

At the wise-woman's words, Val takes a few deep breaths. "Right you are Marcus, Nia. The captives must be freed first, then we can weigh whatever actions Keygen takes to redress his wrongs in his judgement. But I think he shouldn't tell the guard at this point; we don't know which of them we can trust for sure. I'd say he should deliver the message to my father at the Drunken Morkoth; the Cardinal is wise in the ways of Cauldron, and will know what to do if we should not return within . . . what, two days?"


----------



## Dragonwriter (Feb 29, 2012)

"Your father and the Church of Saranrae. They can involve the guard if they so choose and have a better idea of which guards are worth trusting. So few these days..." Marcus adds to the discussion.

"But we've got to go down there and soon."


----------



## jkason (Feb 29, 2012)

*Caytis Maggerin*

[sblock=ooc]Yoinks! Lots happened overnight, I see. [/sblock]

Caytis didn't say much as the gnome told his tale and Val vented his spleen. He was too busy fuming at himself. Trapped outside, having to rely on someone else to open a door for him since he hadn't the strength to bust it down like Marcus might have, then managing to fail spectacularly when he finally entered combat. All that studying, all that training, and he was still just a fool swiping at thin air in a fight. 

_Focus, Caytis. Past the conflict in your blood. Channel it. Use it. Prove yourself better than the accident of birth that's marked your skin._

Then Nia--as the "uncivilized" woman was increasingly capable of--talked sense. As the others offered modification to the plan, Caytis realized all his internal strife was of no use to the innocents held below. He moved to the back door to retrieve his bow from where he dropped it, and nodded as he secured it again.

"I think we've got ourselves a plan, then," he finally says aloud. He points to the stairwell with his quadrens and smiles wickedly. 

"Let's go skewer some more predators, shall we?"

[sblock=mini-stats]Caytis Maggerin
HP: 10/10       AC: 15(19)      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 13(17)
(values in parenthesis with Shield active)
  Init: +02
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD: 00/12     ACP: -1     ASF: 00   Spot: +05

Conditions: None
In Hand: Quadrens

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             01     0     +2   -1*       
Will:            03     2     +1  

* -1 Reflex (Wyrm Blooded trait)  
** Conditional: Immune sleep, +2 vs enchantments, +4 vs acid  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quadrens                +2        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit
Quadrens, Spell Combat  +0        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit 
Composite Shortbow      +2        1d6         20/x3        Range 70 ft.

* Conditional: +1 attack with Arcane Pool enhancement.

Arcane Pool: 4/5 remaining    

Spells Prepared:
* 0 Level (3): Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Light
* 1st Level (2, DC 15): Shield, Shield[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 29, 2012)

Svexyn breathes out, not aware that he had been holding his breath.  At the mention of going down below, and the tales he had heard, he fixes Keygan with another quizzical look and asks, "This Jzadurine, if we are heading down there, then you best tell us everything you know about it.  What should we expect? And should we make sure we are stocked and prepared for whatever meets us down in those depths?"

"I don't want to find the kids, yet have no way to care for them during the return trip."


----------



## ahayford (Mar 1, 2012)

Keygan begins nodding, excited at being given the chance to do something useful.

Yes! I will tell the master of The Drunken Morkoth at once. The church of Saranrae will be my next next stop.

Keygran directs his attention to Svexyn.

As far as Jzadurine is concerned, I’m afraid I have mostly just impressions and images left to me. The exodus was over eighty years ago. 

Sudden recognition comes across his face, as if unearthing some long forgotten member. Without a word, the gnome thunders up the stairs to his private quarters. Before much time has passed he can be heard stumbling back down, almost leaping two steps at a time. 

When he enters the storeroom again, you see that he is carrying a bundle wrapped in old blanket of some kind. He lays it on top of a crate and unwraps it slowly, revealing an amulet housing a pale, white crystal at its center. The amulet is crafted from silver. The stone has been polished to mirror smoothness.

Each family was given one of one of these after living in the city for a number of years. My father always told me we were entrusted to keep it safe in case of some kind of emergency. It seems to possess a weak magical aura, but I’ve been unable to determine any specific purpose.

Keygan slides the blanket to the party.

Maybe it will be useful....Or maybe it was just a story my dad cooked up to entertain his son...He was always one for a good joke.....Right then. I am am off. Please be careful....I’d hate for you to end up like...the others

With that, Keygan leaves the room, heading for the front door and the exit of the building.


----------



## jkason (Mar 1, 2012)

*Caytis Maggerin*

At the sight of the amulet, Caytis shifts to get a better look. He hisses something, and his eyes turn from blue to green, the pupils elongating to take on a distinctly serpentine aspect. He tilts his head, silently assessing Keygan's  inheritance.

[sblock=actions]Casting Detect Magic. Know check for aura and Spellcraft check for item purpose below:

Know: Arcana (1d20+8=25)
Spellcraft check (amulet) (1d20+8=22)[/sblock]


[sblock=mini-stats]Caytis Maggerin
HP: 10/10       AC: 15(19)      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 13(17)
(values in parenthesis with Shield active)
  Init: +02
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD: 00/12     ACP: -1     ASF: 00   Spot: +05

Conditions: None
In Hand: Quadrens

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             01     0     +2   -1*       
Will:            03     2     +1  

* -1 Reflex (Wyrm Blooded trait)  
** Conditional: Immune sleep, +2 vs enchantments, +4 vs acid  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quadrens                +2        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit
Quadrens, Spell Combat  +0        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit 
Composite Shortbow      +2        1d6         20/x3        Range 70 ft.

* Conditional: +1 attack with Arcane Pool enhancement.

Arcane Pool: 4/5 remaining    

Spells Prepared:
* 0 Level (3): Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Light
* 1st Level (2, DC 15): Shield, Shield[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Mar 2, 2012)

The structures of the enchantment upon the amulet reveal themselves to you. Glowing veins of energy laced into the metal glow with a soft blue light in your mind's eye. The veins seem designed to funnel power into an enchantment placed upon the crystal. You suspect, if powered, it might act as a light source. However, the amulet appears to have no source of power. Either it has been drained of power, or it never had any to begin with. The lay circuits worked into the metal of the amulet also seem able to have been designed to handle much more power then a simple light spell would require.


----------



## jkason (Mar 2, 2012)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*

Caytis raises an eyebrow as he dissects the information his magical vision imparts.

"The amulet's some kind of power channel, though it's out of juice from what I can tell. It looks like the base functionality is to give off light, but ... well, it's designed to be able to channel a lot more power than you'd need just to light up something like this."

The half-elf's eyes lose their serpentine aspect as he looks to the others. 

"If most citizens got one of these, then at a blind guess, I'd assume that extra power capacity has to do with networking the amulets, though to what end I couldn't say."

[sblock=mini-stats]Caytis Maggerin
HP: 10/10       AC: 15(19)      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 13(17)
(values in parenthesis with Shield active)
  Init: +02
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD: 00/12     ACP: -1     ASF: 00   Spot: +05

Conditions: None
In Hand: Quadrens

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             01     0     +2   -1*       
Will:            03     2     +1  

* -1 Reflex (Wyrm Blooded trait)  
** Conditional: Immune sleep, +2 vs enchantments, +4 vs acid  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quadrens                +2        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit
Quadrens, Spell Combat  +0        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit 
Composite Shortbow      +2        1d6         20/x3        Range 70 ft.

* Conditional: +1 attack with Arcane Pool enhancement.

Arcane Pool: 4/5 remaining    

Spells Prepared:
* 0 Level (3): Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Light
* 1st Level (2, DC 15): Shield, Shield[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 2, 2012)

"If that's the case, then it might work in Jzadirune.  Perhaps something there can power it.  How big is this place?  If it's supposed to rival that of Golarion, then we could be there for a while.  Best prepare for a few days, just in case..."

Svexyn looks to the others, wondering if there was anything more that could help them in this new route.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 4, 2012)

_I wish I could remember more about my life before father took me in . . . I keep getting flashes, images, but nothing solid. And from what I do recall, I didn't live the kind of life that would have taught me of things like this Jzadirune anyway._

[sblock=OOC]Know: Local (Untrained) (1d20=18)[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Mar 5, 2012)

You have no knowledge of the city of Jzadirune itself. However, for some reason, you remember a while back several gnomes arrived in Cauldron seeking to buy up any and all artifacts bearing the seal of Jzadirune. They never specified why, but they succeeded in clearing out most of the city stocks. In fact, you also seem to remember a small counterfeiting racket that rose up to take advantage of the gnomes and their deep pockets. The left the city with a fortune in artwork and magic items.

------------------------------------------------------------

A glance around Ghelve's kitchen reveals 18 days worth of field rations (non perishable items such as hard biscuits, dried meat, dried fruit, etc). The available items would feed your group for about three days. If you wish to retrieve additional supplies, you'll have to head to the market place. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## jkason (Mar 5, 2012)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*

"If it takes us more than three days to get down there, I'd start worrying that we'll wind up in the underworld," Caytis offers as they assess the supplies. "I think we want to leave sooner rather than later; someone may be missing these two--" he indicates the bodies--"and we should be below before that happens."


[sblock=mini-stats]Caytis Maggerin
HP: 10/10       AC: 15(19)      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 13(17)
(values in parenthesis with Shield active)
  Init: +02
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD: 00/12     ACP: -1     ASF: 00   Spot: +05

Conditions: None
In Hand: Quadrens

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             01     0     +2   -1*       
Will:            03     2     +1  

* -1 Reflex (Wyrm Blooded trait)  
** Conditional: Immune sleep, +2 vs enchantments, +4 vs acid  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quadrens                +2        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit
Quadrens, Spell Combat  +0        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit 
Composite Shortbow      +2        1d6         20/x3        Range 70 ft.

* Conditional: +1 attack with Arcane Pool enhancement.

Arcane Pool: 4/5 remaining    

Spells Prepared:
* 0 Level (3): Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Light
* 1st Level (2, DC 15): Shield, Shield[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 6, 2012)

"Sounds good to me.  Let's get moving.  If you don't mind, I'd like to keep that amulet handy, just in case.  I figure I'll be in front, keeping an eye out for traps and all..."

Svexyn moves to the table and picks it up, placing it over his neck, and making sure he doesn't have any notable changes to himself in doing so.  Once the others are ready, he says, "I'll keep the front clear, as I don't need light to see in the dark."

He then moves to the entrance, inspects it, and prepares to head down to the depths of Jzadirune...


----------



## ahayford (Mar 6, 2012)

As Kheygan Ghelve suggested, the entrance to Jzadirune is located at the bottom of the main spiral staircase that leads up to the second floor. Several digging implements can still be seen strewn about the site Kheygan has excavated.  A pile of loose earth lay next to a pile of heavy flagstones Kheygan has stacked underneath the staircase. His work has revealed a set of finely worked stone steps that descend into pitch blackness. Warm, stale air wafts out of the tunnel smelling faintly of brimstone and other unpleasent things.

It doesn’t take a craftsman to recognize the marked difference in the craftsmanship of the steps and the rest of the structure Kheygan calls home. Each stone fits perfectly with the one beside it. Fine details carved into the stone could only have been left by an artists touch. Clearly, someone meant for this entrance to remain for a very long time. The steps appear to descend a good ways into the earth, but without light it is difficult to tell.

[sblock=low light or infravision]The stairs begin to curve and spiral downwards, making if difficult to say just how far down they go.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 6, 2012)

"I'll take a spot near the middle; if need be, I can call on my Patron to help keep us healthy, and from the middle I should be able to extend that to all of us. I'll be able to see quite well from there."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Mar 6, 2012)

Marcus glances at Svexyn as he says he needs no lights to see. "Lucky you, but the rest of us need it. So how far are you going to stay ahead of us? And any of you magicians have something to make light so I can see what I need to gut? I doubt there's going to be a lot of light down there." 

He looks at the entrance, trying to gauge which of his myriad weapons would be best-suited for the place...

[sblock=OOC]
How wide does the entrance to the underground seem to be? Would I be able to swing my guisarme reasonably or have issues? If there will be issues with swinging a guisarme, what about a longsword?

If a longsword would face trouble in these confines, I'll do spear/shield.
[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 6, 2012)

"I won't stay too far ahead.  Also sounds like we need some torches or sunrods.  Got any of those lying around, Keygan?"


----------



## ahayford (Mar 6, 2012)

*OOC:*


 The passage is wide enough for two people to comfortably pass abreast, and extends up approximately 8 feet. A polearm is going to be fairly unwieldy in the stairwell as it delves into the earth. A blade or spear would be much more effective


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 6, 2012)

*Wilbur*

"I would like to stay in the middle. And I can maybe help a little with the light. I can make an item glow as bright as a torch. Just choose an item a shall enchant."

[sblock=OOC]

----

AC: 15
HP: 11 / 11

Spells: Doom, Murderous Command
1: 5/5

Gift of Madness: 6 / 6

Wilbur 2
Wilbur Warrington

[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 6, 2012)

Nia feels a flutter of apprehension at that dark maw in the ground. The city wasn't so bad...a jungle of another kind. The crowds took getting used to, but weren't threatening. But this. It looked like a tomb. She couldn't shake the uneasy feeling they were all marching down into a giant burial cairn, never to return.

Then, out of nowhere, something that had been tickling the back of her head swam into focus.

"De gnome," she said in a quiet voice...the need to whisper was already overpowering in that claustrophobic space..."did he have cooking ingredients?"

(OOC - Just to spare myself embarrassment, Nia's thinking we should bring along some flour for the purpose of unmasking invisible goobers that might stalk us down there. It'll be a couple of levels before we can glitterdust it up. )


----------



## ahayford (Mar 6, 2012)

A quick glance over the kitchen does indeed reveal a sack of flour.


----------



## jkason (Mar 6, 2012)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*

"I can conjure up light, as well," Caytis offers. "So, between Wilbur and me, we shouldn't have visibility problems. And with the spell, we should be able to extinguish and re-light if we need to hide suddenly."

Caytis cocks his head to one side as Nia asks about ingredients, but having come to trust the wild woman has better sense than most of the rest of them, he lets it go. 

"I'll join you up front for the trip down the stairwell, at least," Caytis says to Marcus. "Depending on how the tunnels work down there, I may need to shift to rear guard if that turns into a concern once we get there."

[sblock=mini-stats]Caytis Maggerin
HP: 10/10       AC: 15(19)      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 13(17)
(values in parenthesis with Shield active)
  Init: +02
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD: 00/12     ACP: -1     ASF: 00   Spot: +05

Conditions: None
In Hand: Quadrens

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             01     0     +2   -1*       
Will:            03     2     +1  

* -1 Reflex (Wyrm Blooded trait)  
** Conditional: Immune sleep, +2 vs enchantments, +4 vs acid  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quadrens                +2        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit
Quadrens, Spell Combat  +0        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit 
Composite Shortbow      +2        1d6         20/x3        Range 70 ft.

* Conditional: +1 attack with Arcane Pool enhancement.

Arcane Pool: 4/5 remaining    

Spells Prepared:
* 0 Level (3): Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Light
* 1st Level (2, DC 15): Shield, Shield[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 6, 2012)

No sooner has Nia spoken than she spies the door to the pantry and guesses its function. She has to stoop to get in through the gnome-made architecture, but inside she sees what she wants to.

She comes out with a sack of fine-ground flour in her arms. Sized for a gnome, it is not as big and heavy as one might expect, but it's clearly still a bit of a burden for her.

"Bring dis," she instructs. "One of you ken keep it in dose sacks on your backs, like a little baby. Dat way it be close at hand when we need it."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Mar 6, 2012)

Marcus slides his arm through the loops on the back of his shield and tightens the straps, securing it in place, then draws his longsword. "If anyone's got a necklace they don't mind shining, cast your little spell on that. If we need to go dark, tuck it into your shirt." He nods as Nia hauls the flour sack around. "Couldn't hurt if we run into more of those color-shifters. Flour should make them a little easier to see - which happens to be why I asked about flour, in case any of you were wondering. When you see a man standing on his tiptoes with bulging eyes and a face that's practically turning purple, but no rope or hand is at his throat, then you need to make that hand and the attached attacker visible. Even if it's just by revealing their footprints."

Marcus steps over to the hole, ready to follow a short distance behind Svexyn. He shrugs at Caytis's words. "Couldn't hurt. But I've got a feeling we might need you as rearguard more than up with me."


----------



## ahayford (Mar 8, 2012)

The party adjusted their gear and prepared themselves, each in their own way, to delve below the city. Each one had heard tales of monsters, the very stuff of nightmares, that live in ancient caverns below the earth. The gnomes foreboding tale of an abandoned city of lost magic only adds to their trepidation. Why did the vanishing happen? Where did the lost disappear to? What was responsible for forcing thousands to abandon their homes? And more importantly...was it still down there?

----------------------------------------------------------------

The spiral staircase continued for what seemed like miles. Val shook his head to shake off dizzyness as the monotony of turning left for an eternity took its tole. Wilbur’s light cast a soft white glow down the hallway, revealing the continuing artistry of the masonry. Despite the beauty of the stone work, relics of the people that had used this stairwell to flee their homes can be found every few steps. Step...Step...Step...Some shattered crockery where a widow had dropped her husbands urn. Step...Step...Step...An old rag doll that escaped the loving grasp of a child....Step...Step...Step...A broken steamer trunk, its contents no where to be found.

Finally, after what seems like ages, the tunnel hits flat ground, and opens into a large hall. The Ceiling reaches up over 12 feet, which for a city of gnomes and dwarfs, seems towering. Unlike the beautiful, almost too perfect, masonry that led here...this room has been carved expertly from the living stone. It has a very organic feel to it, almost as if it were the inside of an earth burrowing creature’s den. The floor is exquisitely carved, much like the stairs, and a gear shaped door covers a passage on the far side of the room. 

The walls themselves have been covered, floor to ceiling, in brightly colored graffiti. Some of the work would pass for masterpieces in any nobles gallery. Some are but the inspired scribblings of a child. The gaily painted walls contrast with the refuse that liters the hall. Again, the cast offs of desperate refuges cover the floor: thing either too big or too heavy to take the rest of the way out of the city.

Despite the disheveled appearance of the wall, an object in the middle of the room cannot be ignored. On a small round dais, shaped like a flower bed, a tree of tarnished silver appears to grow from the earth. Its branches are mostly barren, a few blackened silvery leaves dangle from some of the lower branches. On the earth below the tree, a carpeting of small blackened lumps of metal resemble the fallen leaves of a sick tree. On the lower branches, several ugly dark flowers can be seen sprouting from the silver wood. They seem to be made from some kind of oily dark metal. Despite their metallic construction, they seem to produce a foul perfume, like rotten garbage. Hanging from the branches you see several strange items, strung like ornaments on a tree. A string of teath, a bloody spear head, some kind of tribal fetish, a piece of dirty cloth....the items are all seemingly worthless bits and bobs.

Wilbur focus’s his light on a fresco built into the floor in front of the tree. It depicts a gleaming silver tree at the height of spring, leaves hanging heavily from every branch. Flowers of every color and shape imaginable adorn it like gems in a courtesan’s hair. Beneath it are the following words.

“A community depends on the gifts of all its people to grow strong. Give of yourself to Jzadurine, and she will welcome you. Jzadruine draws upon the abilities of all her children to make herself strong”


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 8, 2012)

As the small group descends into the gloom, Valinnan's strange golden eyes take on a slight glow. His sight easily pierces even the darkest of the shadows that envelop them.

The young priest grows more and more glum as the descent continues. When the stairway opens into Jzadurine's entry hall and he takes in the beauty and destruction, he feels his eyes grow moist. After a moment of silent regard he shakes his head sharply, willing the doldrums away, and speaks. "Well, _something's_ taken up residence here that surely doesn't belong, and gone out of their way to put their own foul stamp on the place." He looks around carefully, mindful of their foes' ability to blend.


----------



## ahayford (Mar 8, 2012)

The cavernous hall leaves little room to hide. The groups light sources play a variety of dancing shadows across the painted walls. The various cast off items create an army of phantom creatures that dissolve when directly faced with your light. However, you believe that you are alone.


----------



## jkason (Mar 8, 2012)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*

Caytis considers the tree. 

"I don't have a lot of sentimental things..." he mutters, then bites his lip, thinking. After a moment, he tears a small strip from his jerkin and creates a makeshift necklace from it and a platinum coin in his belt pouch. He hangs the creation on one of the tree branches.

"When in Jzadurine, yes?" he says by way of explanation.

[sblock=mini-stats]Caytis Maggerin
HP: 10/10       AC: 15(19)      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 13(17)
(values in parenthesis with Shield active)
  Init: +02
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD: 00/12     ACP: -1     ASF: 00   Spot: +05

Conditions: None
In Hand: Quadrens

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             01     0     +2   -1*       
Will:            03     2     +1  

* -1 Reflex (Wyrm Blooded trait)  
** Conditional: Immune sleep, +2 vs enchantments, +4 vs acid  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quadrens                +2        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit
Quadrens, Spell Combat  +0        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit 
Composite Shortbow      +2        1d6         20/x3        Range 70 ft.

* Conditional: +1 attack with Arcane Pool enhancement.

Arcane Pool: 4/5 remaining    

Spells Prepared:
* 0 Level (3): Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Light
* 1st Level (2, DC 15): Shield, Shield[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Mar 8, 2012)

Caytis hangs his coin upon the tree and bites his lip expectantly.

Unfortunately, his efforts seem to go unrewarded...as nothing appears to happen.

[sblock=ooc] A society built by artists, sages, and craftsmen, does not necessarily value currency...but rather what each member of the commune can contribute to the whole. Perhaps something that reflects your true nature would get a better reaction[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 8, 2012)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*

Caytis frowns. On a whim, he pulls an arrow from his quiver and rests it across two branches, though his expression makes it clear he doesn't expect much...

[sblock=ooc]Caytis doesn't really have much of anything on his equipment list that he can do without. I suppose I could retcon in some kind of family jewelry, but I thought that might be going too far in terms of liberty taking.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Caytis Maggerin
HP: 10/10       AC: 15(19)      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 13(17)
(values in parenthesis with Shield active)
  Init: +02
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD: 00/12     ACP: -1     ASF: 00   Spot: +05

Conditions: None
In Hand: Quadrens

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             01     0     +2   -1*       
Will:            03     2     +1  

* -1 Reflex (Wyrm Blooded trait)  
** Conditional: Immune sleep, +2 vs enchantments, +4 vs acid  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quadrens                +2        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit
Quadrens, Spell Combat  +0        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit 
Composite Shortbow      +2        1d6         20/x3        Range 70 ft.

* Conditional: +1 attack with Arcane Pool enhancement.

Arcane Pool: 4/5 remaining    

Spells Prepared:
* 0 Level (3): Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Light
* 1st Level (2, DC 15): Shield, Shield[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Mar 8, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]I was thinking something that reflected your past or skills...maybe a fragment of your spellbook? (paper folding?) Or perhaps a fragment of your armor....although on second thought, perhaps the other item crafted of your tunic meets that requirement...hmm...I might retcon that failure if you don't mind. Thats what I get for posting in haste at work.[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Mar 9, 2012)

As Caytis places the ornament upon one of the branches of the tree, it begins to writhe and shift with growth. Small, silvery leaves burst from the the branch. A small bud forms at the end of one of the branches. As it grows larger it begins to softly with a pale green light. Small, square shaped thorns erupt from the surface of the branch near the maturing bud. With a buff of glittering pollen, the bud opens revealing a polished obsidian snap dragon. Veins of green impurities highlight the flower’s surface. 

As Caytis watches, a sense of welcome peace washes over him. For a brief moment, a bright blue sigil flashes on the back of his hand and then disappears as quickly as it came.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 9, 2012)

Svexyn looks over the place with a little bit of trepidation.  Once Caytis tests out the tree, Svexyn knows that the other items are poisoning it.  "The creatures now here are poisoning the tree.  What was once vibrant is no more.  If Jzadirune is the place that I heard it was, then it might be best to release this poison, and make sure this place knows we are purer than those now here."


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 9, 2012)

"Interesting," Nia muses. "Wondah what happen if we take away all de bad tings. Do de grey men suffer then? Or do the tree punish for takin' its tings away, even if dey be poisoning it?"

She opens her pouch of spell components and selects a sample of several...the things needed to cast a few of her favorite spells, minor as they are. After a moment, she scrawls the icon representing herself, and that representing the great spirit she had formed her pact with, granting her its energy. Around these she places the spell components.

"It is not much," she admits quietly to the tree, "But it is what I ken offer."


----------



## jkason (Mar 9, 2012)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*



ahayford said:


> As Caytis watches, a sense of welcome peace washes over him. For a brief moment, a bright blue sigil flashes on the back of his hand and then disappears as quickly as it came.




Caytis smiles at the warm emotion, but as he notices the sigil appear and fade, his natural distrust kicks in.

"It's marked me in some way," he tells the others. "If the feeling can be trusted, perhaps it's some kind of ward," 

The half-elf hisses something, and his eyes return to their serpentine aspect from before as he looks at the spot on his hand where he thought he saw the rune.

[sblock=ooc]Casting Detect Magic. Rolls below if there's anything on his hand (or the tree for that matter) to interpret:

Know: Arcana; Spellcraft (1d20+8=13, 1d20+8=20)[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Mar 9, 2012)

"Maybe it's to let you open the door. Some kind of magic-lock. And considering that little inscription says 'give of yourself,' taking stuff from the tree sounds like a bad idea. Even if they are poisonous to it."

Marcus sheathes his sword and tears a strip off the bottom of his cloak. He ties the strip around the small crossguard of his dagger, his old last-resort weapon, and hangs it from a branch.


----------



## ahayford (Mar 10, 2012)

As Nia and Marcus place their tokens, the tree again shudders with life. More silvery leaves spring forth with new life. Two new buds form on their respective branches. 

Nia’s bud twists and elongates until it is nearly 6 inches long. Suddenly it bursts open revealing the burnished copper petals of an exotic orchid. Three small agates tinkle on the ends of copper wire stamen, completing the reproduction of the jungle flora. The heady aroma is near intoxicating.

Long, shark thorns grow rapidly over the branch with Marcus’s bud on it. It swells up and pops open to reveal a polished steel rose. The surface of the flower is polished to an almost mirror finish. It smells like spring time, dredging up childhood memories of running barefoot through the mud.

As each flower blooms, a similar crest flashes upon Nia’s and Marcus’s hand, and then is gone.

--------------------------------------------------------------

Detect Magic:

As you close your eyes and oppen your inner sight, you realize you are surrounded by magic. The tree itself radiates with power. The roots burrow deep into the ground, drawing energy from the earth itself and transporting it throughout the body of the tree like any mundane plant would draw water. It is obviously an artifact of great power. In its weakened state, you are impressed with its power....you can hardly imagine what it must have looked like in its prime. 

A silvery thread extends from the back of your hand to the flower that bloomed when you placed your token upon it. It is your guess that the tree has marked you and your lifeforce is now bound to it. You are fairly certain that it is meant to act as a key...perhaps granting you access to the city to those petitioning to be citizens. You feel confident that you’ve been given the trees blessing, and you can feel a small amount of the trees power in the enchantment on your hand. However, you cannot help but wonder if the union goes both ways.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 10, 2012)

Val's initial feelings of grief return full force as Nia speaks of the poisoning of the tree. _I've got to do something . . . something to help free this lovely thing from its bondage to those foul . . . beasts. Something to heal it, maybe, so it can better resist the poison._

The young cleric hooks the well carved wooden mug from his belt and fishes around in his pack for a moment, finally coming out with a potion vial. He pours the contents of the vial into the mug and breathes a quick prayer to the God of Freedom and Bravery before pouring the potion at the base of the tree, around the roots. Finally, he whispers a benediction as he brushes his fingers lightly against the trunk.

[sblock=Actions]Pour _Potion of Cure Light Wounds_ around the roots, cast _Resistance_.

I know, I know, we might need that potion later - but the tree's plight speaks to Val, and he's young . . .[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 10, 2012)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*

Caytis stands a moment, seemingly mesmerized, as he takes in what his sight reveals.

"Those of you who can should really take a look at it," he mumurs. "It's ... gods, it's amazing, and this is with the tree in such poor straights."

After another few moments of gazing about a bit dazed, Caytis shakes his head, returning his eyes to their normal blue. 

"I'm pretty sure the marks are intended to be benign. A blessing of some sort. But there's definitely binding magic involved. I think we may be drawing a pinch of the tree's magic now, but I can't guarantee that the connection is only one way, and I've no idea what happens if the tree needs to pull ..."

Caytis' voice trails off, and he looks around at the others as a sudden thought occurs to him.

"You don't think ... the tree was behind the disappearances, trying to keep itself alive?"

[sblock=mini-stats]Caytis Maggerin
HP: 10/10       AC: 15(19)      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 13(17)
(values in parenthesis with Shield active)
  Init: +02
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD: 00/12     ACP: -1     ASF: 00   Spot: +05

Conditions: None
In Hand: Quadrens

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             01     0     +2   -1*       
Will:            03     2     +1  

* -1 Reflex (Wyrm Blooded trait)  
** Conditional: Immune sleep, +2 vs enchantments, +4 vs acid  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quadrens                +2        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit
Quadrens, Spell Combat  +0        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit 
Composite Shortbow      +2        1d6         20/x3        Range 70 ft.

* Conditional: +1 attack with Arcane Pool enhancement.

Arcane Pool: 4/5 remaining    

Spells Prepared:
* 0 Level (3): Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Light
* 1st Level (2, DC 15): Shield, Shield[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 11, 2012)

*Wilbur*

Wilbur follows a strange inspiration, cutting his finger with his dagger and draws a strange sign on the tree.

[sblock=OOC]
the sign is the symbol of yog-sothoth

Hope this will not cost more than 1 or 2 HP

----

AC: 15
HP: 11 / 11

Spells: Doom, Murderous Command
1: 5/5

Gift of Madness: 6 / 6

Wilbur 2
Wilbur Warrington

[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Mar 11, 2012)

The tree accepts Valinaan’s gift, again rapidly growing in response. The earth at the base of the tree pulses rhythmically. A golden vine made of twisted wire climbs up the trunk of the tree. Several small buds form along the vine which, instead of busting open like previous flowers, swell up to form large, golden cone-like structures. One of the cones drops off the tree and falls to the ground. You notice several of the tarnished branches have regained their silvery sheen.

[sblock=Valinaan]You immediately recognize the plant as Hops[/sblock]

Wilbur finishes tracing the sigil of his dark god upon the tree, giving a sacrifice of blood. It shudders again, seeming to accept the gift. A new branch grows from the location of his sacrifice. It seems to bend at impossible angles, creating an odd visual effect that hurts your eyes if stared at for too long. A large bud forms on the branch. The flower is formed by many small amethyst flutes around a central body formed from quartz. You’ve never seen anything like it. 

As before, after the plants new growth complete, Wilbur and Valinaan each receive the tree’s sigil upon their hands. 

While the dark, corrupted growth still remains upon the tree, it appears much healthier then when you first saw it. You wonder if every citizen had once gifted to the tree, and what it must have looked like before the city was abandoned.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 11, 2012)

Val kneels in front of the tree and the dropped hops, cradling the tree's return in gentle hands. With a whispered prayer he stows the seed pod carefully in his pack and rises.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 12, 2012)

"So dat is de way of it," Nia muses, looking at the back of her hand curiously. "We give of ourselves...de tree take dat into itself. Den it gives us a bit of itself back, makin' us part of dis place. De tree is de place; de whole city. Is sympathy magic. Before, dey maybe brought new babies here and bound 'em to de tree from de start. Or maybe dey did it when girl or boy became woman or man. Eidder way, I don't tink de bond ken be broken by takin' de tings away now. It is a bond only death ken sever."

She glances at Caytis and adds, "I don't tink de tree ken make folk disappear. More likely dese grey men came sneakin' in all unknown...strikin' from de shadows and takin' dem away to leave no bodies. Just like dey are doin' now with de children from above."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 13, 2012)

Svexyn watched as the others tested the powers of the tree.  Deciding that the tree held no malice towards them, he begins to look through his gear, deciding on the thing that defines him the most.  Pulling out one of his lockpicking tools, he pulls out a length of twine and ties it to the tree.  This was his trade, his profession, and what he had now become.  It was the only way he was able to afford enough money to feed his mother.

He steps back, examining the rest of the tree to find anything that would hint at a leader of sorts for these grey men.  Something that a chief or boss would place upon the tree.  The evilest, most vile thing....

Once he discovers the item, if possible, Svexyn proceeds to try and remove the item, no matter the consequence...


----------



## ahayford (Mar 14, 2012)

The hops blossom feels warm in Valinaan’s hand. Despite it being made of metal, it has an oddly organic feel. Each of the petals in the conelike structure is formed from delicate gold leaf. Individually, they would easily flake easily from the cone. However, packed tightly as they, it forms a stable structure.

-----------------------
As Svexyn places his tools upon the tree, it reacts as before. New leaves sprout along a previously lifeless branch. The bud this time glows an angry orange. A firey red blossom bursts forth heralded by the strong scent of brimstone. It would have taken an master craftsman a lifetime to coax the delicate details of the flower out of the jasper from which it is formed. Again, the sigil flashes upon Svexyns hand, followed by a sense of welcome belonging. 

As Svexyn  looks over the tree, one item sticks out in his mind. A particularly vicious looking idol crafted from, what he suspects, is bone. It appears to be a symbol of authority, or perhaps that of a shaman or other leader. Svexyn lifts the item off the branch, but it seems to do little to change the state of the tree. The corruption remains on portions of the tree, clustered around the dark, oily flowers.

---------------------------


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 14, 2012)

Svexyn pockets the idol, stowing it away for a time when he can look at it with more detail.  Turning to the others, he takes out his kit, taking notes and marking on the slate at the same time.  When he is satisfied, he nods and puts away the slate in the waterproof pouch.  (Making map of this place, will put in more notes as they move about - Map Making Kit)

He looks around the room, trying to see which route they should take...


----------



## ahayford (Mar 14, 2012)

The room contains the short hall to the stairway back the way you came, and the gear shaped door just beyond the planter and tree.


----------



## jkason (Mar 14, 2012)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*

Caytis nods to Nia's suggestion, relieved. Once Svexyn has added his own offering, and the entire party is marked, the half-elf slowly approaches the door.

"Well, if we're welcome to the community now, maybe that means the door's open for us?" he offers. He holds the hand that bore the sigil in the air and makes a knocking motion to indicate his intentions, thought he waits to make sure there are no objections before making an attempt.

[sblock=mini-stats]Caytis Maggerin
HP: 10/10       AC: 15(19)      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 13(17)
(values in parenthesis with Shield active)
  Init: +02
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD: 00/12     ACP: -1     ASF: 00   Spot: +05

Conditions: None
In Hand: Quadrens

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             01     0     +2   -1*       
Will:            03     2     +1  

* -1 Reflex (Wyrm Blooded trait)  
** Conditional: Immune sleep, +2 vs enchantments, +4 vs acid  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quadrens                +2        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit
Quadrens, Spell Combat  +0        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit 
Composite Shortbow      +2        1d6         20/x3        Range 70 ft.

* Conditional: +1 attack with Arcane Pool enhancement.

Arcane Pool: 4/5 remaining    

Spells Prepared:
* 0 Level (3): Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Light
* 1st Level (2, DC 15): Shield, Shield[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 14, 2012)

Svexyn holds his hand out, preventing Caytis from approaching the door.  "There are those grey beings down here.  Knocking will only alert them of our presence and allow them to prepare.  I think being subtle would be our best option..."

With that, Svexyn examines the door for traps and a handle.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 15, 2012)

"He be right," Nia agrees, nodding at Svexyn. "Dis place be empty now of anyone who'd be friendly. We are de burglers now, and must step quiet. If dey come at us in force, all be lost."


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 15, 2012)

*Wilbur*

Wilbur just follows the others in silence. He can nothing add to the perceptions of the others.

[sblock=OOC]


----

AC: 15
HP: 10 / 11

Spells: Doom, Murderous Command
1: 5/5

Gift of Madness: 6 / 6

Wilbur 2
Wilbur Warrington

[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Mar 16, 2012)

The door’s gear construction appears to be more then just for ascetics. It is set into a grooved track in the stone floor. The door itself is hewn from a single piece of stone and is reinforced with steel. As Svexyn runs his over the surface of the door. As his finger tips contact the stone,  a spiderweb of blue energy races out across the surface. Something mechanical catches inside the door and a previously flush handle releases itself. 

[sblock=ooc]Svexyn detects no traps or other devices on the door. It appears safe. The handle appears to be able to pulled up, and then used to rotate the door into a recess in the wall.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 16, 2012)

_This place is . . . amazing! Right under our feet all this time . . .  OK, Val, take hold of yourself. There are bad things about; pay attention!_


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 16, 2012)

"I guess now would be a good time to get some order in how we go forward.  The door doesn't seem trapped, and has presented a handle to me.  I will open it, if we all want to prepare for anything that might be behind it."

Svexyn hopes his powers are not too weak for something like this, but it's worth a shot.  He moves back, dagger in hand, and awaits the confirmation from the others that they are in position.  He stands to the side of the doorway, able to flank anything that might come at them.  Once the others are in place, he runs his fingers along the handle, and pulls it into the recess, towards his place at the side of the doorway.  In doing so, he would like to see just how much this door weighs, taking note of it in his mind.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 16, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Val's going to start spamming _Resistance_.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 16, 2012)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*

Caytis's eyes widen as he watches the blue energy play across the door. He briefly wonders what the door's response would have been had they not offered of themselves to the tree.

He shakes his head, deciding there's not time for idle pondering. Drawing his quadrens, he moves to take a rear guard position now that the party will be entering a more open area. He nods his readiness to proceed.

[sblock=mini-stats]Caytis Maggerin
HP: 10/10       AC: 15(19)      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 13(17)
(values in parenthesis with Shield active)
  Init: +02
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD: 00/12     ACP: -1     ASF: 00   Spot: +05

Conditions: None
In Hand: Quadrens

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             01     0     +2   -1*       
Will:            03     2     +1  

* -1 Reflex (Wyrm Blooded trait)  
** Conditional: Immune sleep, +2 vs enchantments, +4 vs acid  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quadrens                +2        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit
Quadrens, Spell Combat  +0        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit 
Composite Shortbow      +2        1d6         20/x3        Range 70 ft.

* Conditional: +1 attack with Arcane Pool enhancement.

Arcane Pool: 4/5 remaining    

Spells Prepared:
* 0 Level (3): Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Light
* 1st Level (2, DC 15): Shield, Shield[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Mar 18, 2012)

The heavy door rolls into the recess with relative ease. From the way such a heavy stone rolls so effortlessly, you suspect you are being mechanically aided in some way. You do not get the blast of stale air you’d expect if this place had been sealed for 80 years. The warm air smells slightly of sulfur. The door seems to have opened safely without event. Wilbur lifts his enchanted light and shines it through the doorway.

Your lights cast long shadows of items long forgotten against the stonework. Much like the previous rooms, evacuees seemed to have dropped a great many things on their way out of the city. Another stairway continues on about ten yards before taking a sharp right turn and continuing off into the darkness. The stonework here matches the fine masonry located at the entrance to the city. 

***Passive Perception***

In the dust that has collected over the years, you spot several different sets of foot prints leading into and out of the city. Some of the prints are humanoid....possibly of the creatures you dispatched in Ghelve’s kitchen. Other prints are smaller...almost hoof shaped. But one thing is certain, this is not the first time this doorway has been used recently.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 18, 2012)

*Wilbur*

"Anyone of you recognizing the tracks? Small ponies or something more sinister? Were the bipedal?" Wilbur asks the better trackers in the group.

[sblock=OOC]

Guidance for everyone's roles to answer Wilbur's questions 

----

AC: 15
HP: 10 / 11

Spells: Doom, Murderous Command
1: 5/5

Gift of Madness: 6 / 6

Wilbur 2
Wilbur Warrington

[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 19, 2012)

"That is not a skill that I have had the training in.  But these tracks, they are a bit unusual..."  Svexyn examines the tracks while trying to figure out if he knew anything that would make something like this from his reading.  He also examines the refuse to see if anything is worth using.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 19, 2012)

"And I am sadly lacking in any training outside what's needed to run a tavern and the tenets of Cayden Cailean."


----------



## jkason (Mar 19, 2012)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*

Caytis shakes his head. 

"I'm not much of a tracker, either, though I know a fair few otherworldly animal types. I'll take a look."

The half-elf moves to study the tracks, as well, to see if he can identify what creature might have left them.

[sblock=actions]Making 3 know checks: Arcana, Dungeoneering, and Planes. Not sure any of them would be relevant, but can't hurt. Will append with rolls.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Caytis Maggerin
HP: 10/10       AC: 15(19)      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 13(17)
(values in parenthesis with Shield active)
  Init: +02
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD: 00/12     ACP: -1     ASF: 00   Spot: +05

Conditions: None
In Hand: Quadrens

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             01     0     +2   -1*       
Will:            03     2     +1  

* -1 Reflex (Wyrm Blooded trait)  
** Conditional: Immune sleep, +2 vs enchantments, +4 vs acid  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quadrens                +2        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit
Quadrens, Spell Combat  +0        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit 
Composite Shortbow      +2        1d6         20/x3        Range 70 ft.

* Conditional: +1 attack with Arcane Pool enhancement.

Arcane Pool: 4/5 remaining    

Spells Prepared:
* 0 Level (3): Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Light
* 1st Level (2, DC 15): Shield, Shield[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Mar 20, 2012)

As each of the group passes through the doorway, you feel a strange resistance. The air seems to thicken like syrup, slowing your passage through the door. But then, as your feet step through to the other side, the resistance is gone. As Svexyn passes through the doorway and sets foot inside the city proper, the amulet given to you by Ghelve begins to glow softly with a cold blue light. As the amulet comes alive, so too does a strip of light leading down the hallway. The light is somehow worked into the floor and appears to have reacted to the amulet’s presence. The beam runs up the stairs, with an occasional arrow leading towards the exit. 

The groups examines the foot prints in the thick layer of dust in an attempt to gather any additional information about those that left them before their own passage disturbs the dust further.

[sblock=Svexyn Perception]
You are able to find sets of tracks going in both directions. Both the hoofed and humanoid tracks lead into and out of the city. Whoever left the city likely has come back this same way. Apparently many times judging by the number of tracks. It is likely many small groups game through this way rather then one large group. A large group would have been noticed.[/sblock]


[sblock=Caytis Dungeoneering]
You recognize the hoofed footprints as belongs to a race of bottom feeders known as Dark Creepers. These bi-pedal humanoids are natives of the Darklands...but they have been known to live on the fringes of surface society, living off civilizations cast offs and whatever else they can get their hands on. They have no qualms about using violence to take what they desire. This ruthlessness, however, is countered by their cowardice. They rarely fight openly, and even rarely against an even opponent.

At worst, it seems like some may have taken up residence in the abandoned city...at best they are using it as a route to the surface to do who knows what.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 20, 2012)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*

Caytis groans as he studies the tracks.

"Dark Creepers," he says. "Make their home normally in the Darklands, but it's not exactly new to find them living on cast offs from a nearby city," he points above. "Or I suppose they may have settled in here; whole city down here is a bit of a cast off, right?

"They're vicious little blighters, but usually pretty cowardly. Not given to charging in and attacking, especially against folk who actually look like they can fight."

[sblock=ooc]the above is my IC good-faith attempt to share everything Caytis learned, so I think it should be fine for everyone to feel free to read the sblock for Caytis in the post above, in case I've unintentionally obscured information by dialoguing it.[/sblock] 

[sblock=mini-stats]Caytis Maggerin
HP: 10/10       AC: 15(19)      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 13(17)
(values in parenthesis with Shield active)
  Init: +02
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD: 00/12     ACP: -1     ASF: 00   Spot: +05

Conditions: None
In Hand: Quadrens

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             01     0     +2   -1*       
Will:            03     2     +1  

* -1 Reflex (Wyrm Blooded trait)  
** Conditional: Immune sleep, +2 vs enchantments, +4 vs acid  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quadrens                +2        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit
Quadrens, Spell Combat  +0        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit 
Composite Shortbow      +2        1d6         20/x3        Range 70 ft.

* Conditional: +1 attack with Arcane Pool enhancement.

Arcane Pool: 4/5 remaining    

Spells Prepared:
* 0 Level (3): Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Light
* 1st Level (2, DC 15): Shield, Shield[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Mar 20, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]
What you choose to share is fine  I mostly meant it merely to signify OOC info Caytis happened to know from his years studying at the academy. I assume you took an elective of Darklands Denizens 101 one semester.[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 20, 2012)

"Looks like they come in small groups as well, coming and going.  As for this light, I don't like it showing where I am.  Someone else that may have need of the light can take it."

Svexyn removes the amulet, holding it out for anyone else to take.  He had no need for light, and being the scout, alerting anything to his presence wasn't what he had in mind.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 20, 2012)

Nia hung back at the doorway, curiously testing that 'thickness' in the boundary; seeing if it existed in both directions, if it was easier or harder to pierce if one was walking faster or slower. At the talk of footprints and tracking she glanced over at the others.

"I be no hunter," she admitted, "doh I ken get by in de wild if I have to. In here, on rock floor...chasin' someting I never before seen..." the apprentice witch shook her head slowly. "Dat be beyond me."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 21, 2012)

"I'll take the amulet, 'xyn. I don't want to be a target, but I sort of stand out and I can't sneak worth a damn anyway. One of these days I'm gonna have to get you to teach me a trick or two."

Val accepts the amulet from Svexyn and drops it around his neck.


----------



## ahayford (Mar 22, 2012)

The refuse along the corridor is most discarded home goods, kitsch, and sentimental items to big to carry. Anything of value has been stripped or scavenged many years ago. Tucked away inside an old ratty pack, you do find a scroll with a broken seal. The seal matches the magical sigil that flashed on your hand after receiving the tree’s blessing.

“Tania -
The elders have ordered the evacuation. Despite their claims of having a handle on the situation, the vanishing has gotten out of control. Five people reported missing just yesterday. I will stay here a few more days to close out the council’s affairs and then meet you at your sister’s place in Cauldron. Please take the children and anything worth saving with you. They are saying this is only a temporary measure, but I assure you....no one is coming back.

With Love,
Dani”


Nia slowly pushes her hand through the threshold of the doorway. Nia’s hand encounters the same resistance as before. The magical energy in the air is almost palpable. You are fairly certain the doorway is heavily warded. Your mark is likely the only reason you were allowed through. The magic at work here is staggeringly powerful, but not all that surprising given the power necessary to create the artifact tree outside the city.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 22, 2012)

Looking about, Svexyn will make note of this new room and its exits.  He checks all around, the ceiling, floors and any crevices to see if there is any mishap on the exquisite carvings of this place.  When updated on his portable map device, he looks to the footprints, wondering if he is able to tell where the most recent ones headed...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 22, 2012)

"I wonder if the citizens of this city and those of Cauldron were disappearing for the same reason?"


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 22, 2012)

"Not likely.  The vanishing was seen working; making people less visible, from what I hear.  It wasn't that someone disappeared all at once, just little by little.  Or did I get that wrong?"


----------



## ahayford (Mar 22, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]You are correct Fangor. The people of the city seemed to disapear suddenly...whereas Ghelve described the Vanishing as a gradual wasting away. People would appear translucent and slowly fade away over time. 

I'm working to put a map together for you guys to make the dungeon crawl a little easier.I will also try and conclude each post from now one with a reminder of the exits like old school text adventures.[/sblock]

Exits:

The warded doorway is behind you, leading back to the surface. An open staircase continues further down, before banking sharply to the right at a ninety degree angle.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Mar 22, 2012)

"One hellish evacuation," Marcus mumbles after reading over the note.

He waits while Svexyn examines the room, hoping there are no nasty surprises in store.


----------



## jkason (Mar 22, 2012)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*

"Looks like there's little enough else here," he offers, then points to the lighted path. "If the amulet wants us to go that way, I think it might not be a bad first choice. It's from the 'good days' down here, so I assume it might be pointing us to someplace important to amulet-keepers, you think?"

[sblock=mini-stats]Caytis Maggerin
HP: 10/10       AC: 15(19)      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 13(17)
(values in parenthesis with Shield active)
  Init: +02
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD: 00/12     ACP: -1     ASF: 00   Spot: +05

Conditions: None
In Hand: Quadrens

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             01     0     +2   -1*       
Will:            03     2     +1  

* -1 Reflex (Wyrm Blooded trait)  
** Conditional: Immune sleep, +2 vs enchantments, +4 vs acid  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quadrens                +2        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit
Quadrens, Spell Combat  +0        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit 
Composite Shortbow      +2        1d6         20/x3        Range 70 ft.

* Conditional: +1 attack with Arcane Pool enhancement.

Arcane Pool: 4/5 remaining    

Spells Prepared:
* 0 Level (3): Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Light
* 1st Level (2, DC 15): Shield, Shield[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 22, 2012)

"Sounds good to me.  Let's keep moving..."  Svexyn moves ahead, casually checking for any nasty surprises at opportune moments that he would have put traps as well. Noting that the things seem to come back and forth, and that nobody else has come down here apparently, he is not too worried about traps yet...

He goes to the bend, listens for a second, then peers around the corner before moving down the hallway as quietly as possible.


----------



## ahayford (Mar 23, 2012)

[sblock=ooc] Just for clarification...The arrows on the path are leading towards the main entrance you just came through. IE They appear to be leading out of the city, not into.[/sblock]

The stairs continue on for about twenty more feet before reaching the landing with the sharp nintey degree turn. From here, the steps continue on into another great room. The room is very dimly lit, with little more then the soft glow of the path on the ground, and your personal lights to guide you. 

A glance to the ceiling at the landing show a crystal, very similar to the one crafted into Ghelve’s amulet, embedded in the ceiling. It too glows softly with a light of its own, adding a pale blue sheen to everything around you. From the foot of the stairs you can hear the sounds of chirping birds, rustling leaves, and cheery gigles.


----------



## ahayford (Mar 23, 2012)

Exits:

Back the way you came up the stair case
Down into the room from which the strange noises are originating.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 23, 2012)

Val looks around, taking his time and trying to overcome his sense of wonder at this magical place.

OOC: Take 20 on Perception (25 Total)


----------



## jkason (Mar 23, 2012)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*

[sblock=ooc]Oops. Sorry 'bout that. Got the arrows turned around in my head.[/sblock]

Caytis tenses as he hears the noises. He turns to the others, nodding his head in that direction, and raising an eyebrow to assure they're all ready before they head forward to whatever seems to be so very amused.

[sblock=mini-stats]Caytis Maggerin
HP: 10/10       AC: 15(19)      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 13(17)
(values in parenthesis with Shield active)
  Init: +02
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD: 00/12     ACP: -1     ASF: 00   Spot: +05

Conditions: None
In Hand: Quadrens

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             01     0     +2   -1*       
Will:            03     2     +1  

* -1 Reflex (Wyrm Blooded trait)  
** Conditional: Immune sleep, +2 vs enchantments, +4 vs acid  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quadrens                +2        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit
Quadrens, Spell Combat  +0        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit 
Composite Shortbow      +2        1d6         20/x3        Range 70 ft.

* Conditional: +1 attack with Arcane Pool enhancement.

Arcane Pool: 4/5 remaining    

Spells Prepared:
* 0 Level (3): Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Light
* 1st Level (2, DC 15): Shield, Shield[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 23, 2012)

Svexyn spies the larger amulet, thinking that perhaps the one bearing the smaller one should move into the room first, just in case it was a ward.  He points to Caytis, whispering, "I think the crystal should be the first one in.  Gnomes are tricky, and this larger one might be a ward against those that don't bear the marking of being a citizen."


----------



## ahayford (Mar 24, 2012)

This map starts at the main gear door entrance. You are currently located at the landing of the steps above the large hall on the map.


----------



## ahayford (Mar 25, 2012)

The group takes its time descending the stairs, looking for any signs of the city’s invaders, or any traps left behind by the gnomes to discourage looters. The sound of running water can now be heard amongst the sound of giggling and forest animals. What at first sounded ominous echoing through the dark hallway, now begins to resolve more clearly into the sound of children at play. 

Entranced by the empty city, Val nearly trips over a fine wire stretched across the foot of the stairway. The wire is stretched gently against his boot, and Val quickly leans against the wall to catch himself before setting off whatever device the wire happens to trigger. Val glances inside the room and spots the wire as it runs to a ring that has been hammered into the stonework, cracking and destroying a finely carved bird. The wires then runs to another ring in the ceiling, off of which hangs a wide assortment of scrap metal. Any movement on the wire would create a racket that would echo throughout the entire city.

Another crystal is embedded in the ceiling, and starts to glow softly as Val approaches. As it does, A large globe in one corner of the room begins to shine warmly as the sun on a cool spring day. The light fills the room and reveals another marvel of the gnomish city. A fountain tinkles gently in the center of the room. The stone wall surrounding the fountain itself is 12 feet high. Small aqueducts carry the water down to pools at each corner of the room, with enough room for even a tall human to walk underneath them without having to duck. The ceiling is painted blue to resemble the daylit sky with the occasional wisp of cloud adding depth to the illusion. The floor is painted green like a field of grass. Stone flowers and animals are scattered around the room. Some are crafted so finely you’d swear they were living article.

The pools at each corner of the room are in stone structures about waist high, so that a person might lean against the wall as they stare into the cool waters. Lilys forged from bronze break the surface of the pool, thin stems running beneath the water connecting them to the base of the pool. Cattails of twisted wire sprout here and there from the shallows. The running water has prevented the fountains from becoming completely overgrown with algae, but it is clear that no one has attended the fountain in years. Still, the water smells clean and refreshing. 

Benches can be found throughout. Each one is placed to provide the person sitting on it a pleasant view of the rest of the room. Placed at the foot of the large central fountain, is a large piece of polished obsidian. At the top, in common, are the words “Welcome to Jzadirune.” The phrase appears to repeat itself in many languages, some you recognize, and others that are foreign to you. 

The sounds you heard appear to be coming from 12 masks on the wall spaced evenly throughout the room. Each is forged from burnished copper, and then glazed in a variety of spring colors. The masks themselves each depcit the visage of a gnome with a welcoming expression on their face. You swear you hear the sound of a light breeze rustling through the trees despite the fact that you know you are a great distance below the earth.

Exits:

Two gear shapped doors are on the south wall. The eastern most door appears to be slightly ajar.
An open passage underneath a finely crafted stone arch exits the room to the west.


----------



## jkason (Mar 26, 2012)

*OOC:*


Does Val need Svexyn to Disable the alarm wire? I'm slightly unclear on whether he stopped short of tripping it, or is caught in his current position without an assist from our rogue


----------



## ahayford (Mar 26, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Val has caught himself before tripping the wire (his take 20 on perception). It is a rather crude mechanism, so he could easily back off and disable it. Or someone else can if they wish[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 26, 2012)

Whispering to the others, Svexyn says, "Looks like an alarm system, crude at best.  Something nearby would have to be here to know.  Means we need to be ready to take out their sentries.  My guess, either the open arch or the slightly open door."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 26, 2012)

Val draws his foot away from the wire and leans weakly against the wall of the staircase as he realizes how narrow was his escape. "Ummm, Svexyn? You wanna take a look at this and see if you can do anything with it before we move on? I'd hate to be in a hurry to leave later and fall on my face tripping over it."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 27, 2012)

Deciding that the crude mechanism shouldn't be too much of a problem, Svexyn nods at Val's request as he kneels to inspect the wire.  He takes a little time, working to try and secure the wire to the ring on the wall, preventing it from breaking.  Once satisfied, he moves on, allowing the others to see that it is safe to continue.

(Taking 10 on Disable, 21 total)


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 27, 2012)

Nia glances at the trap and frowns slightly, but doesn't say anything as the others arrange to dismantle the trap. She moves around the foyer, occasionally stooping to examine some of the gnome's handiwork.

Something bothered her about this. She wasn't exactly sure what yet, but it was nagging at the back of her head.

"I be curious," she said slowly. "Does it not seem like dis place be...older den de city above?"


----------



## jkason (Mar 27, 2012)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*

Caytis relaxes as Val backs off and Svexyn works his particular skills to disable the tripwire. To Nia's question, he can merely shrug.

"It's been abandoned or overrun for a while now," he offers. "That might make the place seem older and more run down than it really is."

"If we're picking a direction, I'd go with the door. If nothing else, it gives us a smidge of cover to listen for whatever's on the other side. But before we go anywhere, I'd like a closer look at that giggling room."

[sblock=mini-stats]Caytis Maggerin
HP: 10/10       AC: 15(19)      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 13(17)
(values in parenthesis with Shield active)
  Init: +02
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD: 00/12     ACP: -1     ASF: 00   Spot: +05

Conditions: None
In Hand: Quadrens

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             01     0     +2   -1*       
Will:            03     2     +1  

* -1 Reflex (Wyrm Blooded trait)  
** Conditional: Immune sleep, +2 vs enchantments, +4 vs acid  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quadrens                +2        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit
Quadrens, Spell Combat  +0        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit 
Composite Shortbow      +2        1d6         20/x3        Range 70 ft.

* Conditional: +1 attack with Arcane Pool enhancement.

Arcane Pool: 4/5 remaining    

Spells Prepared:
* 0 Level (3): Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Light
* 1st Level (2, DC 15): Shield, Shield[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Mar 28, 2012)

Svexyn easily disarms the crude alarm, keeping tension on the wire while he removes the length across the foot of the stairwell. A silent glance and nod is all the rest of the group needs to know the way is clear.

The group casually examine the chamber. The room is obviously intended to make surfacers feel at ease, or perhaps provide a refuge for those gnomes that miss the open skies. When you close your eyes and just listen to the sounds the masks project, you would swear you were standing in the middle of a well appointed park on a spring day. Whoever built the room went to great artistic length to create the atmosphere of the place.

The fountain itself seems to be a good source of freshwater. On closer inspection, it smells like mineral water. Cauldron nobles frequently import the stuff from far away lands at outrages prices. Imbibing the stuff supposedly has all kinds of health benefits. Most people just think its a waste of money. What would the fools say if they realized a fountain of the stuff lay right below their feet?

Caytis spots several rough wooden buckets at the foot of one of the pools. The buckets are clean of dust, one even has a small level of clean water still inside it. 

Exits:
(Clarifying I think I worded it poorly above)
1 closed gear door to the south west. The door has a J shaped rune emblazoned on it.
1 propped open gear door to the south east. The door has an A shaped rune emblazoned on it.
1 open hallway to the west.


----------



## jkason (Mar 28, 2012)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*

"Whoever's taken up residence, they use this place regularly enough," he says, pointing the clearly-still-in-use buckets by the fountain. "No idea when they were last here, though."

[sblock=ooc]My vote's still for the cracked door, I think, though Caytis would go with the majority if they want a different route.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Caytis Maggerin
HP: 10/10       AC: 15(19)      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 13(17)
(values in parenthesis with Shield active)
  Init: +02
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD: 00/12     ACP: -1     ASF: 00   Spot: +05

Conditions: None
In Hand: Quadrens

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             01     0     +2   -1*       
Will:            03     2     +1  

* -1 Reflex (Wyrm Blooded trait)  
** Conditional: Immune sleep, +2 vs enchantments, +4 vs acid  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quadrens                +2        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit
Quadrens, Spell Combat  +0        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit 
Composite Shortbow      +2        1d6         20/x3        Range 70 ft.

* Conditional: +1 attack with Arcane Pool enhancement.

Arcane Pool: 4/5 remaining    

Spells Prepared:
* 0 Level (3): Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Light
* 1st Level (2, DC 15): Shield, Shield[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Mar 28, 2012)

Marcus glances around after the tripwire is disabled. "There's certainly no way those sounds and laughing voices will get creepy in a ruin like this," he mutters, voice dripping sarcasm.

He nods at Caytis's suggestion regarding the door and quietly (for him, in full armor) approaches it. He lazily points Svexyn to one side of the door and Caytis opposite, while Marcus stands right in front of it, shield and sword at the ready.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 28, 2012)

Shaken from her thoughts by the actions of the others, Nia whispers, "Let me an' mine have a look first."

Her tame pet spider comes crawling across her back and down her arm to her hand. She leans over to set it gently down and the arachnid scurries to the slightly open door to get peek inside.


----------



## ahayford (Mar 29, 2012)

When the group moves closer to the doorway, it is apparent that the door is being held open by a stone wedged between the door and frame. The room is pitch black beyond what little light scatters through the narrow opening from the hall into the room beyond.

Caytis and Svexyn flank the door way, while Marcus stands at the ready. Marcus nods to Nia, who then gently places the spider on the smooth stone floor. The hunting spider softly skitters across the ground, moving quickly and silently. Nia stands motionless for a moment, allowing her thoughts to become one with Shelob. Her eyes roll back into her head and suddenly, her senses are replaced with alien senses.

For a moment, her stomache lurches from change in visual input as her mind races to make sense of eight eyes. Nia quickly adapts, having spent plenty of time sharing the mind of her companion. The hunter’s instincts of the spiders mind sharpens her awareness. The sharing was exhilirating, addictive even. Some of the jungle folk had been known to get lost in the sharing, forgetting their true self and never returning to their human shell.

While Nia had no direct control over Shelob, she could make her desires known in the mind of the creature. It was almost like a strong suggestion or compulsion. This time, however, Shelob knew what Nia wanted without even having to be asked.

Shelob raced over the doorframe and immediately Nia panicked. 

 DEATH. HUNTERS. DEATH. HIDE. MANY DEAD. 

Nia barely choked off a scream. It took her a moment to realize the thoughts were not her own. She calmed herself and then soothed the spider. The smells Nia detected from the room beyond were intense. Dead spiders lay in several piles on the floor. More half eaten carapaces lay strewn about the room. However, there was another smell distinct from the reek of spider carnage.

 GREY ONES. CLOSE. SEVERAL.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 29, 2012)

A wave of protectiveness surged up in Nia, and she let it spill over into Shelob; letting her know that it would not be her fate to join the others there. She 'tugged' slightly on the bond between them. _come back...come back to me..._

Then the world was color and she could see far into the distance. Smells receded and the air no longer lay like a blanket over her that she could sense each movement of. She breathed through one big hole; the same she ate through. The oddness of that passed quickly.

"Dere be more of dose tings in dere," she whispers darkly. "More den one. Be ready."

She pulled a throwing spear from the sling over her shoulder and prepared for a fight.


----------



## jkason (Mar 29, 2012)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*

At Nia's warning, Caytis nodded. He hissed out words in the alien tongue his companions now recognized, green vapor issuing forth again to coalesce into its shield form and disappear from view.

[sblock=actions]Assuming we're planning to enter, Caytis casts Shield prior to that.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Caytis Maggerin
HP: 10/10       AC: 15(19)      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 13(17)
(values in parenthesis with Shield active)
  Init: +02
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD: 00/12     ACP: -1     ASF: 00   Spot: +05

Conditions: Shield (1 minute)
In Hand: Quadrens

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             01     0     +2   -1*       
Will:            03     2     +1  

* -1 Reflex (Wyrm Blooded trait)  
** Conditional: Immune sleep, +2 vs enchantments, +4 vs acid  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quadrens                +2        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit
Quadrens, Spell Combat  +0        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit 
Composite Shortbow      +2        1d6         20/x3        Range 70 ft.

* Conditional: +1 attack with Arcane Pool enhancement.

Arcane Pool: 4/5 remaining    

Spells Prepared:
* 0 Level (3): Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Light
* 1st Level (2, DC 15): Shield, Shield[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 30, 2012)

Val lays a hand on the mug at his hip and whispers a quick prayer to Cayden Cailean.

[sblock=OOC]Casting _Resistance_ and _Guidance_.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 30, 2012)

*Wilbur*

Wilbur silently draws his short sword and prepares himself to cast a spell once they engage the enemy.

[sblock=OOC]



----

AC: 15
HP: 10 / 11

Spells: Doom, Murderous Command
1: 5/5

Gift of Madness: 6 / 6

Wilbur 2
Wilbur Warrington

[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Mar 31, 2012)

The group prepares themselves, readying themselves for the ambush they know lies on the other side the the door. Protective magic blankets the group, and the soft whisper of blades being drawn is muffled by the sound of running water.

Marcus bracers his shield against the wall and rolls the gear door the rest of the way into the wall, opening the passage completely and allowing more light into the room. The piece of shattered stone work that was bracing it open clatters to the floor now the it is no longer held in place by the door. Looking in, the room appears to have been some kind of barracks? Perhaps the quarters for the watchman that might have kept guard over the entrance to the city.

A dozen small cots and chests line the walls of this ten-foot-high dusty room. Cobwebs blanket many of the cots and chests, and tiny spiders scurry about. Two rough-hewn tunnels, each five feet in diameter and tubular, breach the eastern and southern walls. Stony rubble covers th floor near each tunnel. The shadows cast into the room are long and eerie, giving the room a creepy vibe.

The piles of spider carcasses lay in the middle of the room in various stages of consumption. Pools of dark ichor drain into the cracks in the stone floor beneath them. However, there is no sign of the grey Skulks.

Marcus picks up his shield and carefully enters the room. 

<rolls incoming>


----------



## ahayford (Mar 31, 2012)

Marucs scans the room, looking for the camouflaged opponents he knows are hiding some where in the room. He check's the corners by the door, knowing the fiends tried that trick before. Then, for a moment he notices the wall shift slighty...there in the corner...Skulks!









*OOC:*


 Combat Map Incoming. Have to step away from the computer for a bit.


----------



## ahayford (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## ahayford (Apr 1, 2012)

A skulk nearest the drilled passed screams, bits of spider flesh still on his face. 

 We are seen, KILL THE INVADERS.. 

He draws a rapier and backs towards the tunnel.

The other two skulks brace crossbows on the beds and prepare to fire.


----------



## ahayford (Apr 1, 2012)

*OOC:*


 Everyone may make their moves and then I will resolve in initiative order


----------



## jkason (Apr 2, 2012)

ahayford said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Everyone may make their moves and then I will resolve in initiative order












*OOC:*


Caytis seems to be missing from the map?


----------



## ahayford (Apr 2, 2012)

*OOC:*


Bah...fail...Sorry I'll get that updated tonight. Lets assume you are in F9


----------



## jkason (Apr 2, 2012)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*

[sblock=ooc]No worries. Just wanted to make sure I counted movement squares right.[/sblock]

As the Skulks call out, Caytis sprints forward. His quadrens glows softly as he moves into the room and stabs out at the enemy he has the clearest path to.

[sblock=actions]Swift action: Use Arcane Pool to boost quadrens.
Move: to J8. He can't charge, but can move through allied squares. I'm assuming the beds are either difficult terrain or provide some measure of cover, so he's going for the one with a clear path. 
Standard: Quadrens attack against Skulk:

Quadrens attack; damage (1d20+3=16, 1d6=1)

Yick. Even if it hits, horrible damage. Ah, well.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Caytis Maggerin
HP: 10/10       AC: 15(19)      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 13(17)
(values in parenthesis with Shield active)
  Init: +02
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD: 00/12     ACP: -1     ASF: 00   Spot: +05

Conditions: Shield (1 minute), Arcane Pool (Quadrens), 1 minute
In Hand: Quadrens

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             01     0     +2   -1*       
Will:            03     2     +1  

* -1 Reflex (Wyrm Blooded trait)  
** Conditional: Immune sleep, +2 vs enchantments, +4 vs acid  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quadrens                +2        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit
Quadrens, Spell Combat  +0        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit 
Composite Shortbow      +2        1d6         20/x3        Range 70 ft.

* Conditional: +1 attack with Arcane Pool enhancement.

Arcane Pool: 3/5 remaining    

Spells Prepared:
* 0 Level (3): Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Light
* 1st Level (2, DC 15): Shield, Shield[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Apr 3, 2012)

*OOC:*


Map edited


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 3, 2012)

Nia hurls a spear at one of the crossbow wielding monsters, then ducks behind the corner to try to get out of the line of their return fire!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 3, 2012)

Val reaches out to touch Marcus' shoulder. "The Drunken Hero guide your blade."

[sblock=Actions]Cast _Guidance_ on Marcus. (+1 on a single attack roll, saving throw or skill check).[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Apr 3, 2012)

Marcus rushes one of the skulks, shield held solidly in front of him. His sword is held low, along the bottom-right side of the shield before he thrusts forward with the tip, first with an uppercut to throw off the skulk's guard and then bringing the blade back down.

[sblock=OOC]
As I'm dead last, just close on nearest skulk, preferably same target as Caytis. Normal Move, Standard Attack.

AC 19 HP 13/13
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 4, 2012)

*Wilbur*

Wilbur mutters some intelligible sounds and his eyes glow eerily.

[sblock=OOC]

 I just realized I confused "Doom" with "Bane". I wanted to have the negative "Bless" spell.

If you allow the change, I would like to cast it now, other wise I will have to wait until I can officially switch spells 

Otherwise, I use Gift of Madness on the nearest Skulk.

----

AC: 15
HP: 10 / 11

Spells: Doom, Murderous Command
1: 5/5

Gift of Madness: 6 / 6

Wilbur 2
Wilbur Warrington

[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Apr 4, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]No problem, go ahead and make the change[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 4, 2012)

Svexyn takes note of Nia's attack, as he thinks along the same lines.  He's not one to charge into a flurry of crossbow bolts, so his knife flies through the air instead, hoping that it hits its mark.  Unfortunately, the tight quarters cause his aim to go wide, as the dagger clanks off the wall behind the skulk and lands on a nearby bed.

[sblock=Attack] Move to get clear shot, throw dagger.[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Apr 4, 2012)

[sblock=Combat]
Caytis Hits for 1 DMG
Skulk 3 MISSES Marcus
Wilbur Casts Bane
Nia MISSES
Svexyn MISSES
Skulk 1 HitsCaytis
Val Casts Guidance
Marcus Hits Skulk 1
[/sblock]

Subtract one from Skulk 1's attack roll for BANE


----------



## ahayford (Apr 4, 2012)

Two skulks loose their bolts, but they deflect harmlessly off Marcus's shield. Caytis's charge catches the lone skulk off guard, but he quickly ripostes. He uses the longer reach of the rapier to his advantage, scoring a flesh wound on Caytis's thigh.

Svexyn and Nia hurl missiles at the two bowmen, but they clatter uselessly in the debris behind them. 

Dark tentacles seem to extend outward from Wilbur's form as he casts his spell. The foul pseudopods wrap around the three skulks and then dissolve, cursing them with their foul touch. 

As Val touches Marcus's shoulder, his magic moves through Marcus's sword arm and steadies his blade. The mark of Cayden Cailean upon him, charges to Caytis's side against the long Skulk. Marcus's heavy downward swipe catches the Skulk in the shoulder. The Skulk yelps in pain and grabs his shoulder has his lifeblood mixes with the spider ichor that covers the floor.

The two crossbowmen abandon their comrade and flee down the breach tunnel to the ast. 

Help me you bastards! COWARDS


----------



## ahayford (Apr 4, 2012)

[sblock=Combat Summary]
Caytis -2 HP
Skulk 1 5 HP(-11HP) BANE (9 rounds)
Skulk 2 BANE (9 Rounds)
Skulk 3 BANE (9 Rounds)
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 4, 2012)

*Wilbur*

Wilbur follows the fleeing humanoids, still muttering intelligible sounds and pointing his free hand on them.

[sblock=OOC]

Thanks!

move: to 11H
standard: Gift of Madness on the nearest retreating Skulk.
Fortitude save to avoid confusion

----

AC: 15
HP: 10 / 11

Spells: Bane, Murderous Command
1: 4/5

Gift of Madness: 5 / 6

Wilbur 2
Wilbur Warrington

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 4, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]I've updated Caytis' stat block for the hit, but I'm a bit confused. His AC with shield is 19, so unless I'm missing something, the attack (17) misses, doesn't it? My best guess in reading the narrative round summary is that you applied an actual charge penalty to Caytis' AC, but he didn't actually charge (he couldn't, since he had to move through Marcus' square). Doesn't really affect the actions this round, but wanted to make sure I was understanding things correctly.[/sblock]


"So sad. No honor among skulks, eh?" Caytis quips. He shifts aside, mentally cursing the cot for making a flanking maneuver so difficult. He stabs out, and while he still can't seem to properly target any major arteries, he at least makes a deeper mark this time.

[sblock=actions]Move: 5' step to J10
Standard: Attack with Quadrens

Arcane enhanced quadrens attack; damage (1d20+3=18, 1d6=3)

Hit for 3 damage.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Caytis Maggerin
HP: 10/10       AC: 15(19)      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 13(17)
(values in parenthesis with Shield active)
  Init: +02
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD: 00/12     ACP: -1     ASF: 00   Spot: +05

Conditions: Shield (1 minute), Arcane Pool (Quadrens), 1 minute
In Hand: Quadrens

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             01     0     +2   -1*       
Will:            03     2     +1  

* -1 Reflex (Wyrm Blooded trait)  
** Conditional: Immune sleep, +2 vs enchantments, +4 vs acid  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quadrens                +2        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit
Quadrens, Spell Combat  +0        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit 
Composite Shortbow      +2        1d6         20/x3        Range 70 ft.

* Conditional: +1 attack with Arcane Pool enhancement.

Arcane Pool: 3/5 remaining    

Spells Prepared:
* 0 Level (3): Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Light
* 1st Level (2, DC 15): Shield, Shield[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Apr 4, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]
Aah when I was resolving combat I thought I remembered you casting shield but didn't see it in your action. I forgot that you cast it before combat began. I apologize. You can ignore the hit.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 4, 2012)

On hearing the other two flee, Nia mutters an oath and steps out to view the remaining one from behind Caytis.

"You," she says peremptorily. "We don't be havin' time for dis now. Surrendah or die."Her hair whipsaws out, arcing over her head like a scorpion's stinger.


----------



## ahayford (Apr 6, 2012)

[sblock=ooc] Sorry, long day at work tonight. Will update tomorrow.[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 6, 2012)

Svexyn spots the fleeing skulks and thinks about letting them go.  When Wilbur gives chase, he knows that he wont' get far on his own.  "C'mon Val, let's go help out Wilbur.  Easier for us as we don't need the light.  Nia, keep that one alive for now..."

Svexyn then moves after Wilbur, another dagger already in hand and waiting to be used...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 6, 2012)

Rapier in hand, Val follows along with his old friend in pursuit of Wilbur and the fleeing skulks.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Apr 6, 2012)

Marcus fakes a shield-punch, then whips his sword blade around in an arc at chest-level.

[sblock=OOC]
Standard attack. I actually included the bonus for Guidance on my last attack roll, ahayford. Sorry I didn't mention it...

AC 19 HP 13/13
[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Apr 7, 2012)

Val, Svexyn and Wilbur race down the tunnel in pursuit of the fleeing ambushers. The tunnel walls change abruptly. Gone are the well crafted flagstones of the city proper. These tunnels are rough hewn, but with a regular geometric pattern. The tunnel itself is round and just barely fits one human sized occupant comfortably. The city lighting is also absent. Wilburs light spells casts a revealing lance of light that cuts through the darkness and reveals the 2 skulks ahead. Their camouflage is making it harder and harder to spot them. Wilbur attempts to reach out with his mind, but the two skulks are too far away for his power.

Svexyns weapons strike the remaining skulk across his knuckles. The sickening crunch of finger bones echoes dully in the small room. The rusty rapier slips from his fingers and clatters to the flagstones. The grey humanoid collapses to his knees, clutching his ruined hand.

Please, I am vanquished...take pity on me. Do not kill me!

The skulk raises his hands to shield his face.

Marcus prepares a relentless strike...but stays his hand seeing his foe clearly defeated.

[sblock=Combat Summary]
Svexyn Hits
Skulk 2 runs
Skulk 3 runs
Wilbur runs (2move actions instead of power, out of 30ft range)
Nia demands surrender (and gets it)
Svexyn runs
Val Runs
Marcus stays his hand (I figured Marcus wouldn't strike down an unarmed foe that had surrendered, feel free to correct me)
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 9, 2012)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*









*OOC:*


Sorry. Much busier weekend than I anticipated







As the skulk nearest them surrenders, Caytis finally notices that half the group appears to be running down the hallway and out of sight. He swears under his breath, wishing he'd prepared messaging magics now.

"You want to live, tell us where that leads? Are there reinforcements that way?" 

[sblock=mini-stats]Caytis Maggerin
HP: 10/10       AC: 15(19)      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 13(17)
(values in parenthesis with Shield active)
  Init: +02
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD: 00/12     ACP: -1     ASF: 00   Spot: +05

Conditions: Shield (1 minute), Arcane Pool (Quadrens), 1 minute
In Hand: Quadrens

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             01     0     +2   -1*       
Will:            03     2     +1  

* -1 Reflex (Wyrm Blooded trait)  
** Conditional: Immune sleep, +2 vs enchantments, +4 vs acid  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quadrens                +2        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit
Quadrens, Spell Combat  +0        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit 
Composite Shortbow      +2        1d6         20/x3        Range 70 ft.

* Conditional: +1 attack with Arcane Pool enhancement.

Arcane Pool: 3/5 remaining    

Spells Prepared:
* 0 Level (3): Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Light
* 1st Level (2, DC 15): Shield, Shield[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Apr 10, 2012)

Marcus brings the tip of his sword to rest beneath the skulk's chin. "And tell us where you put the people your kind kidnapped from above," he growls as an addition to Caytis's questions.

[sblock=OOC]
By and large, he would spare any asking for mercy. They'd have to prove they themselves (alone) weren't worthy of it before he'd flat-out execute them.
Not taking an action, just questioning the skulk.

AC 19 HP 13/13
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 10, 2012)

*Wilbur*

Wilbur stops his pursuit. The others seem more suited for this and with his inability to communicate with them during combat, he may become a hindrance.

[sblock=OOC]


----

AC: 15
HP: 10 / 11

Spells: Bane, Murderous Command
1: 4/5

Gift of Madness: 5 / 6

Wilbur 2
Wilbur Warrington

[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Apr 11, 2012)

Val and Svexyn cease their pursuit. The clever ambushers have a too good a head start and the likelihood that they're being led into another trap too great. The curse under their breaths and return to the group. You can assume that your presence is now known.

The captured Skulk, whines softly as Marcus's blade rests gently on his pallid flesh. 

He first addresses Caytis.

 That's dark one turf that way. They have old gnome machines that crush and dig.

He turns and answers Marcus's demand, shaking pathetically. 

 The dark one leader pays us. Tells us to bring him surfacers. We raid the city men in the night with the city gnome's key. In trade, the dark ones gives us gold...protection. The dark ones take them below the city...to the fortress. I don't know what they do with the city men after that.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 11, 2012)

Val puts hands on his kneed for a moment to catch his breath, then makes his way swiftly back to the others. "We couldn't catch them . . . they're too fast, and had too much of a start on us. I think it's safe to assume that anything we meet from this point forward will know we're coming."

He looks at Marcus, and spares a brief glance for the wretched thing at the soldier's mercy.

"What did you find out from this one?"


----------



## Dragonwriter (Apr 11, 2012)

Marcus's blade still hovers under the creature's chin. "The children you took recently - will they be at the fortress by now? If not, where are they?"


----------



## jkason (Apr 11, 2012)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*

"Looks like the dark folk who's tracks we spotted are behind the disappearances above," he says, then nods to Marcus to indicate the skulk should answer the new question.

[sblock=mini-stats]Caytis Maggerin
HP: 10/10       AC: 15(19)      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 13(17)
(values in parenthesis with Shield active)
  Init: +02
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD: 00/12     ACP: -1     ASF: 00   Spot: +05

Conditions: Shield (1 minute), Arcane Pool (Quadrens), 1 minute
In Hand: Quadrens

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             01     0     +2   -1*       
Will:            03     2     +1  

* -1 Reflex (Wyrm Blooded trait)  
** Conditional: Immune sleep, +2 vs enchantments, +4 vs acid  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quadrens                +2        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit
Quadrens, Spell Combat  +0        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit 
Composite Shortbow      +2        1d6         20/x3        Range 70 ft.

* Conditional: +1 attack with Arcane Pool enhancement.

Arcane Pool: 3/5 remaining    

Spells Prepared:
* 0 Level (3): Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Light
* 1st Level (2, DC 15): Shield, Shield[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 11, 2012)

"De children have been gone a good while," Nia says, frowning. "Dey be at de fort by now...must be. What I want to know is dis, grey man."

She leans forward a bit to peer at it on the level with its eyes.

"What do de Dark Ones protect you from?"


----------



## ahayford (Apr 12, 2012)

The young. Yes. He had never cared who we brought before. Told us to bring children. It makes no difference to us. We raid. We trade. The dark ones took the children below days ago. 

The skulk cocks his head as he addresses Nia.

 It is no different then your city surfacer. The Darklands are violent and deadly. Many threats you could only dream of lurk beneath the earth. We work together to protect ourselves against common threats. Together we are stronger then apart. As long as we each uphold our deal, we live longer...eat better. It is a simple proposition. 

The skulk whines pitifully.

 Now please, I have answered your questions...I am unarmed. Let me go. I will disappear and trouble you no longer.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 12, 2012)

"You will do more than that.  Your life is forfeit, unless you give us a reason to let you live.  Like these gnomish machines you say that are used.  And a crude map of this place as well.  We know the others are warning of our being here.  We need to know where they plan to strike us, any traps we should prepare for, and what we are dealing with in regards to enemy.  Lie to us, and you die."


----------



## jkason (Apr 12, 2012)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*

Caytis barely had time to register the upset in his stomach as the choice of whether to let the skulk live came up, and felt relief when Svexyn recognized that there was much more information that might still be had before that unfortunate decision need be faced.

He reached into his bag for his ink, then realized he'd failed to bring spare parchment for whatever map they might be able to cajole out of their prisoner. The scaled half-elf looked to the others, hoping someone else had something, otherwise he'd have to sacrifice pages from his spellbook--another choice he dreaded having to make.

[sblock=mini-stats]Caytis Maggerin
HP: 10/10       AC: 15(19)      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 13(17)
(values in parenthesis with Shield active)
  Init: +02
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD: 00/12     ACP: -1     ASF: 00   Spot: +05

Conditions: Shield (1 minute), Arcane Pool (Quadrens), 1 minute
In Hand: Quadrens

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             01     0     +2   -1*       
Will:            03     2     +1  

* -1 Reflex (Wyrm Blooded trait)  
** Conditional: Immune sleep, +2 vs enchantments, +4 vs acid  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quadrens                +2        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit
Quadrens, Spell Combat  +0        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit 
Composite Shortbow      +2        1d6         20/x3        Range 70 ft.

* Conditional: +1 attack with Arcane Pool enhancement.

Arcane Pool: 3/5 remaining    

Spells Prepared:
* 0 Level (3): Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Light
* 1st Level (2, DC 15): Shield, Shield[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 12, 2012)

Nia flicked her eyes to the door the two had escaped through.

"No time," she says flatly. "Dose odders be gettin' help now. May be on de way back. Unless we want to be carvin' our way troo de lot of 'em, we gotta be movin'. And gaggin' him, or he'll yell and bring dem all down on our heads."


----------



## ahayford (Apr 13, 2012)

The Skulk seems to sense an out.

Yes...you best listen to your female. Flee while you can. Many dark ones come. I think you'll find they prefer to talk with their blades. They can be...very persuasive...But they do not like the surface. If you fled now, I'm sure you could make it out before they arrived. I could even delay them for you if you like...


----------



## jkason (Apr 13, 2012)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*

"I'm sorry, do I _look_ like I took several blows to the head recently? I trust you to delay them as much as I trust you to suddenly turn into an elf princess, and I expect you look awful in a dress," Caytis says. 

"I say we see if we can't manage some kind of blockade with the beds, slow down whoever comes back through that way," he offers, pointing to the narrow tunnel. He turns back to the skulk: "provided there's another way down to the fort. Which I assume there is, and that you're going to show us, right, princess?"

[sblock=mini-stats]Caytis Maggerin
HP: 10/10       AC: 15(19)      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 13(17)
(values in parenthesis with Shield active)
  Init: +02
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD: 00/12     ACP: -1     ASF: 00   Spot: +05

Conditions: Shield (1 minute), Arcane Pool (Quadrens), 1 minute
In Hand: Quadrens

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             01     0     +2   -1*       
Will:            03     2     +1  

* -1 Reflex (Wyrm Blooded trait)  
** Conditional: Immune sleep, +2 vs enchantments, +4 vs acid  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quadrens                +2        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit
Quadrens, Spell Combat  +0        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit 
Composite Shortbow      +2        1d6         20/x3        Range 70 ft.

* Conditional: +1 attack with Arcane Pool enhancement.

Arcane Pool: 3/5 remaining    

Spells Prepared:
* 0 Level (3): Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Light
* 1st Level (2, DC 15): Shield, Shield[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 13, 2012)

Nia shook her head. 

"He be leadin' us straight into a trap, if we be followin' him. Best kill him and move on. Anyting he say meant to delay us or trick us. If we take him along, we always have to be watchin' our backs...and dat means we can't see what lies ahead. Kill him and be done widdit."


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 13, 2012)

*Wilbur*

"If we just kill him in cold blood, we are not better than them."

[sblock=OOC]


----

AC: 15
HP: 10 / 11

Spells: Bane, Murderous Command
1: 4/5

Gift of Madness: 5 / 6

Wilbur 2
Wilbur Warrington

[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Apr 14, 2012)

The skulk laughs under his breath, a trickle of blood running down the corner of his mouth.

 Do not deceive yourself city man. I have been to your surface and seen the things your kind do to each other. My brothers and I have watched you murder each other in the streets over a bag of shiny metal. Do not pretend that you are better then me...


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 14, 2012)

"Dis is not about who be better or worse," Nia insists. "Dis is about rescuin' de children. If we fail and fall, we fail dem. Dere be no safe way to be keepin' him alive dat lets us move forward. We eidder take him back to de surface wit us...or kill him and move on...or take de chance of dyin' that much easier. Only one of dose tings gives de children better odds of seein' de next sunrise."

She glances at the door again.

"If you can't do it, turn around and let me. I take no joy in it, but I do what I must to bring de children back wit' me."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Apr 14, 2012)

"I won't kill a foe who surrendered, and neither will I let one be executed. You are right, though, in that he's too dangerous to leave and can't be trusted to lead us where we need to go. So we just whack him over the head, knock him out. He'll have a headache when he wakes up in a few hours. And if we're not done down here by then, I think we'll have much bigger problems."

He looks down at the skulk. "But if you've lied to us, or ever harm another surface-dweller, I am coming back here to hunt you down," he says, voice cold, yet matter-of-fact.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 14, 2012)

"I agree with Marcus. We can rescue the children without falling to the level of slaying those who've surrendered to us in cold blood. Knock him out, tie him up if necessary. Spare his life and let's move on . . . the word will be out that we're here, so every minute we waste is another for them to marshal their defenses."


----------



## ahayford (Apr 16, 2012)

<Rolls>


----------



## ahayford (Apr 16, 2012)

The skulk senses an opportunity in the group’s indecision. Quietly, he manages to slip his bonds. In a flash, he pounces on Nia. Her dagger flashes, but the skulk is too fast for her. Nia feels the press of steel against her throat as the wirey humanoid pins her arms behind her back. Despite having been disarmed of his rapier, the fiend has managed to pull a dagger from somewhere.

Stupid city men. Now, you will back away, or your woman’s blood will paint the cobbles red.

The pungent smell of rot and fungus fills Nia’s nostrils as the skulk’s hot breath comes in ragged gasps behind her.

 I will go down this tunnel. You will not follow me. Am I understood? Maybe, if you live, you can buy her from the Dark Ones. If not...

The skulk grabs a handfull of Nia’s hair in his greasy palms...

 ...if not, maybe we’ll save this one for us... 

The skulks lecherous grin is enough to make a harlot blush. He slowly moves to the southern tunnel, and attempts to back down the tunnel.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 16, 2012)

[sblock=DM only]
Wilbur uses Gift of Madness on the Skulk. As a supernatural ability, it doesn't require any obvious words, incantations or gestures. Fort save negates (DC 13) confusion.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 16, 2012)

[sblock=OOC for GM]What would be involved with attempting to use Nia's prehensile hair trick to try to interfere? Or Shelob, perhaps. Admittedy...I'm fuzzy on the consequences of failure. Worse than just taking normal dagger damage, I presume. [/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Apr 16, 2012)

[sblock=ooc Shayuri] The Skulk is fairly weak, hovering at about one hit point. I doubt very much he'd kill you for a failed escape attempt. At the moment, you are the only thing keeping him from a swift death, and he knows it.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 16, 2012)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*

Caytis, thrown into silence by the discussion of killing a surrendered foe, swears at himself for his complacency in not searching the Skulk once he surrendered. 

He holds his quadrens at the ready, but with Nia in the way, he doesn't trust he can reach the creature before he can hurt her.

[sblock=ooc]Not sure any of Caytis' bag of tricks wouldn't trigger his threat, so holding for now, I guess.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Caytis Maggerin
HP: 10/10       AC: 15(19)      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 13(17)
(values in parenthesis with Shield active)
  Init: +02
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD: 00/12     ACP: -1     ASF: 00   Spot: +05

Conditions: Shield (1 minute), Arcane Pool (Quadrens), 1 minute
In Hand: Quadrens

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             01     0     +2   -1*       
Will:            03     2     +1  

* -1 Reflex (Wyrm Blooded trait)  
** Conditional: Immune sleep, +2 vs enchantments, +4 vs acid  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quadrens                +2        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit
Quadrens, Spell Combat  +0        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit 
Composite Shortbow      +2        1d6         20/x3        Range 70 ft.

* Conditional: +1 attack with Arcane Pool enhancement.

Arcane Pool: 3/5 remaining    

Spells Prepared:
* 0 Level (3): Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Light
* 1st Level (2, DC 15): Shield, Shield[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 16, 2012)

Nia is startled for a moment, then looks more annoyed than anything.

"I ken see why you did it," she says to the skulk, "but you've made a terrible mistake. Dey were going to let you live."

[sblock=GM Stuff]Shelob uses Stealth to attack the skulk from its hiding place on Nia's person. Though Shel's damage is 1d3-4, the minimum damage from an attack is 1, I believe...and of course, poison, though nonlethal. First roll is Stealth, second is attack. If stealth succeeds add 2 to the attack roll and Skulk is denied Dex AC bonus, unless it has Uncanny Dodge or similar. Spider Revenge![/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Apr 16, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]I would say, almost anything you were trying to attempt would succeed with a roll like that lol Where did the +17 come from? (edit: nm I see)[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Apr 17, 2012)

The skulk backs away slowly, dragging Nia bodily toward the southern tunnel. Suddenly, his back goes rigid, his dagger falling useless from his limp hand. His mouth opens in a silent scream before his neck twitches once, and then falls face first to the stone floor. Blood seeps from two small puncture marks on his neck. Shelob seems to appear from nowhere and innocently climbs up Nia’s leg. The spider resumes his perch on her shoulder and nonchalantly chitters softly.

The current crisis averted...you are struck by how quiet it is. All you can hear is the gentle tinkle of the fountain in the main garden room just outside. For a city supposedly on high alert, there is very little noise. If two skulks escaped to warn the others...why haven’t they attacked?


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 17, 2012)

Nia tilts her head slightly to let the spider nestle under her hair again, apparently unconcerned with having something that caused so awful a death right at one of her vulnerable spots, then scowls at no one in particular.

"I deserved that, gettin' so close. Takin' for granted he was beaten. Now..."

She turns to look at the door. 

"Dey be clever, shifty... If I were dem, I would make an ambush someplace dat we'd have no choice but to go through. Den, if we do not appear soon...send some people around de odder way to drive us out. Like scarin' birds into de net."


----------



## jkason (Apr 17, 2012)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*

Caytis breathes easier as the skulk falls, though he finds himself again making a mental reminder not to anger the wild woman -- or her eight-legged friend.

"Well, either there's only one way forward, which means we hit the ambush either way, or we take one of the other exits back there and hope we wind around to the fortress and the kids.

"At this point, I suppose either strategy's about as good as the other. Unless someone has a way to break an ambush?"

[sblock=mini-stats]Caytis Maggerin
HP: 10/10       AC: 15(19)      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 13(17)
(values in parenthesis with Shield active)
  Init: +02
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD: 00/12     ACP: -1     ASF: 00   Spot: +05

Conditions: Shield (1 minute), Arcane Pool (Quadrens), 1 minute
In Hand: Quadrens

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             01     0     +2   -1*       
Will:            03     2     +1  

* -1 Reflex (Wyrm Blooded trait)  
** Conditional: Immune sleep, +2 vs enchantments, +4 vs acid  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quadrens                +2        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit
Quadrens, Spell Combat  +0        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit 
Composite Shortbow      +2        1d6         20/x3        Range 70 ft.

* Conditional: +1 attack with Arcane Pool enhancement.

Arcane Pool: 3/5 remaining    

Spells Prepared:
* 0 Level (3): Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Light
* 1st Level (2, DC 15): Shield, Shield[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 18, 2012)

Svexyn hadn't taken much stock in the grey skinned enemy.  He knew the creature would not get far with Nia as a captive.  Thinking on it, he wonders if they would have gotten further had they 'allowed' one of them to be captured and taken to the holding place of the other children.

"You know, that creature did have something going for us.  He could have taken Nia straight to the other children.  Saved us some time.  I figure they can't setup ambushes throughout this place, as it's a city unto itself.  Would probably take them some time to get back here anyways.  Things he said make me on edge, so let's get going quickly."

He moves to the tunnel that the creatures did not take, listening for anything that would warn him of the tunnel being inhabited...


----------



## ahayford (Apr 19, 2012)

The silence persists. Whatever plans the skulks and their dark one allies have for you, they don't involve a frontal assault. Svexyn moves to the southern tunnel. Its manufacture seems identical to the tunnel to the east that the fleeing skulks escaped down. The circular tunnel bears the same patterns cut into the stone, marking it as man made. The tunnel continues for ten feet or so before hitting a t-junction. You would have to move down the tunnel to investigate further. You hear little beyond the tinkle of the fountain, and the now familiar tinge of sulfur on the air is barely noticeable.


----------



## jkason (Apr 19, 2012)

"The Skulks who saw us went off that direction," Caytis points East. "If we're afraid they set up ambush, we should probably try the other direction first?" he asks.

[sblock=mini-stats]Caytis Maggerin
HP: 10/10       AC: 15(19)      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 13(17)
(values in parenthesis with Shield active)
  Init: +02
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD: 00/12     ACP: -1     ASF: 00   Spot: +05

Conditions: Shield (1 minute), Arcane Pool (Quadrens), 1 minute
In Hand: Quadrens

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             01     0     +2   -1*       
Will:            03     2     +1  

* -1 Reflex (Wyrm Blooded trait)  
** Conditional: Immune sleep, +2 vs enchantments, +4 vs acid  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quadrens                +2        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit
Quadrens, Spell Combat  +0        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit 
Composite Shortbow      +2        1d6         20/x3        Range 70 ft.

* Conditional: +1 attack with Arcane Pool enhancement.

Arcane Pool: 3/5 remaining    

Spells Prepared:
* 0 Level (3): Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Light
* 1st Level (2, DC 15): Shield, Shield[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 19, 2012)

*Wilbur*

"Would this be wise? If they follow us, we loose our only known option to retreat."

[sblock=OOC]


----

AC: 15
HP: 10 / 11

Spells: Bane, Murderous Command
1: 4/5

Gift of Madness: 5 / 6

Wilbur 2
Wilbur Warrington

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 20, 2012)

"Aye, I'm in favor of pursuing those that got away. Best to deal with them before they put together a well organized resistance if we can."


----------



## ahayford (Apr 21, 2012)

*OOC:*



Exits:

Hallway out of Garden Room
Door in garden room
T Junction left
T Junction Right
East hallway

Please vote


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 21, 2012)

*OOC:*


carefully pursue. That should be the east hallway.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 21, 2012)

Walking Dad said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> carefully pursue. That should be the east hallway.












*OOC:*


Agree.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 21, 2012)

"De worst ting to do is stay here," Nia opines. "De danger is no less or more eidder way we go, as far as we know. So we go east...but be wary of de counterstrike."

She goes and collects the javelin she missed with before and nods.

"I be ready."

(OOC - I tried the Diablo 3 beta, and it's hilarious how well the Witch Doctor female fits my mental image of Nia...voice especially.)


----------



## jkason (Apr 22, 2012)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*

Caytis shrugs. 

"East it is," he says.

[sblock=mini-stats]Caytis Maggerin
HP: 10/10       AC: 15(19)      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 13(17)
(values in parenthesis with Shield active)
  Init: +02
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD: 00/12     ACP: -1     ASF: 00   Spot: +05

Conditions: none
In Hand: Quadrens

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             01     0     +2   -1*       
Will:            03     2     +1  

* -1 Reflex (Wyrm Blooded trait)  
** Conditional: Immune sleep, +2 vs enchantments, +4 vs acid  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quadrens                +2        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit
Quadrens, Spell Combat  +0        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit 
Composite Shortbow      +2        1d6         20/x3        Range 70 ft.

* Conditional: +1 attack with Arcane Pool enhancement.

Arcane Pool: 3/5 remaining    

Spells Prepared:
* 0 Level (3): Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Light
* 1st Level (2, DC 15): Shield, Shield[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Apr 24, 2012)

The decision is made. The group decides to pursue the escaped skulks down the eastern tunnel. You proceed cautiously, ever aware for the ambush you know is coming. You hope that the narrow confines will make it as difficult for the skulks as it is for you...but you are still nervous about fighting on your enemy’s home turf. 

The passage gets more and more claustrophobics as it weaves through the earth. Eventually, you come to another fork in the circular passage. There is little loose dirt here to check for tracks. The floor is bare stone. It seems to be a gamble. Which way do you proceed from here?

[sblock=ooc]
This could get a little tiresome if I stop at every intersection to vote for direction. In situations like this, I will try and update a little more frequently so that we don’t get bogged down crawling through the dungeon...unless someone has a better suggestion for how to handle this.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 24, 2012)

*Wilbur*

"We should choose one wall and always follow it. This way we cannot get lost... unless there are moving walls."
Wilbur suggests.

[sblock=OOC]


----

AC: 15
HP: 10 / 11

Spells: Bane, Murderous Command
1: 4/5

Gift of Madness: 5 / 6

Wilbur 2
Wilbur Warrington

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 24, 2012)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*

"If we can't find any tracks, it seems as sensible a plan as any," Caytis agrees

[sblock=ooc]As WD suggests, in the absence of evidence to the contrary, in situations like this I think it'd be fine to just have the party choose their preferred direction and stick with it. In this case I'll throw out: left at any forks.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Caytis Maggerin
HP: 10/10       AC: 15(19)      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 13(17)
(values in parenthesis with Shield active)
  Init: +02
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD: 00/12     ACP: -1     ASF: 00   Spot: +05

Conditions: none
In Hand: Quadrens

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             01     0     +2   -1*       
Will:            03     2     +1  

* -1 Reflex (Wyrm Blooded trait)  
** Conditional: Immune sleep, +2 vs enchantments, +4 vs acid  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quadrens                +2        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit
Quadrens, Spell Combat  +0        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit 
Composite Shortbow      +2        1d6         20/x3        Range 70 ft.

* Conditional: +1 attack with Arcane Pool enhancement.

Arcane Pool: 3/5 remaining    

Spells Prepared:
* 0 Level (3): Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Light
* 1st Level (2, DC 15): Shield, Shield[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 25, 2012)

"That sounds a sensible plan to me. And left is as good as right, as we don't have any other information to go on."


----------



## ahayford (Apr 25, 2012)

The group takes the left fork in the tunnel, hoping that they have chosen the path the skulks took in their flight. Eventually, light into the tunnel at the end of a bend. As you round the bend, the tunnel breaks back into the artisan construction you recognize from earlier. A now familiar crystal shines light on what was likely once a meticulously kept workshop of some kind. 

A large, moth eaten rug covers most of the stone floor. Several ruined desks and bookshelves lie in tatters along the edges of the room. The most interesting feature of the room, are two violet crystals that appear to be cracked and sputtering slightly on the floor. A few motes of light drift up lazily from each crystal. 

Three exits are visible from your current location. A hallway leads away north and south. Additionally, a rough tunnel similar to the one you are currently in burrows away to the west.



[sblock=Exits]
Passage: North
Passage: South
Tunnel: West
Tunnel: East[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 25, 2012)

*Caytis Maggerin*

[sblock=ooc]The following assumes everyone moves into the room, since Caytis is at the back of the line.[/sblock]

Caytis' eyes take on the serpentine appearance that indicates he's activated his magical sight, and he studies the crystals as best he can, trying to discern their purpose.

[sblock=ooc]Cast Detect Magic. Will roll Know: Arcana and Spellcraft checks after posting[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Caytis Maggerin
HP: 10/10       AC: 15(19)      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 13(17)
(values in parenthesis with Shield active)
  Init: +02
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD: 00/12     ACP: -1     ASF: 00   Spot: +05

Conditions: none
In Hand: Quadrens

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             01     0     +2   -1*       
Will:            03     2     +1  

* -1 Reflex (Wyrm Blooded trait)  
** Conditional: Immune sleep, +2 vs enchantments, +4 vs acid  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quadrens                +2        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit
Quadrens, Spell Combat  +0        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit 
Composite Shortbow      +2        1d6         20/x3        Range 70 ft.

* Conditional: +1 attack with Arcane Pool enhancement.

Arcane Pool: 3/5 remaining    

Spells Prepared:
* 0 Level (3): Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Light
* 1st Level (2, DC 15): Shield, Shield[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 25, 2012)

*OOC:*


Wilbur will not enter the room until someone searched it for traps. His position is the reason why he didn't used his Detect Magic.


----------



## ahayford (Apr 26, 2012)

As Caytis peers into the astral, it becomes apparent that some kind of field is emanating from the cracked crystals. It, in fact, extends to the very edge of the wall, flush with the tunnel entrance. The field appears to be permanent, the enchantment perhaps locked into place by the destruction of an artifact of power. The cracked crystals see likely candidates. 

However, the nature of the field escapes you. The complex weave of energies is just not something you've ever encountered before.

The crystals themselves appear to be the same as the ones you've seen previously. The crystals appear dead to your magic sight. Any power they once contained has been drained, small sputters of residual energy seem to cause the sparks you observed with your mundane sight.


----------



## jkason (Apr 26, 2012)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*

Caytis shakes his head. "There's some kind of field in place, and I think it might have been put in place by the crystals, but the crystals are dead now, and I can't tell what the purpose of the field is."

[sblock=mini-stats]Caytis Maggerin
HP: 10/10       AC: 15(19)      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 13(17)
(values in parenthesis with Shield active)
  Init: +02
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD: 00/12     ACP: -1     ASF: 00   Spot: +05

Conditions: none
In Hand: Quadrens

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             01     0     +2   -1*       
Will:            03     2     +1  

* -1 Reflex (Wyrm Blooded trait)  
** Conditional: Immune sleep, +2 vs enchantments, +4 vs acid  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quadrens                +2        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit
Quadrens, Spell Combat  +0        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit 
Composite Shortbow      +2        1d6         20/x3        Range 70 ft.

* Conditional: +1 attack with Arcane Pool enhancement.

Arcane Pool: 3/5 remaining    

Spells Prepared:
* 0 Level (3): Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Light
* 1st Level (2, DC 15): Shield, Shield[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 27, 2012)

Nia squints slightly and steps in beside Caytis, forcing those between them to step aside or let her bump into them.

"Let me see dis," she says, and murmurs in her native tongue. A moment later her eyes flare with uncanny greenish light as she peers into the room.

(Detect Magic. Spellcraft roll.)


----------



## ahayford (Apr 27, 2012)

Nia's sight pierces the veil between the real and the astral. She sees the same field radiating out from each crystal. The exact nature of the effect still escapes her, but she is fairly certain the magic is an illusion spell of some kind.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 27, 2012)

She frowns. The magic is nothing like the witching ways she has seen before. Still...

"Someting in dis room is not what it seems," she declares ominously. "Dis magic be coverin' someting up...or makin' us see someting dat is not dere. Since it look normal enough, I be tinkin' dat de spell hides someting underneat dat look. Enemies maybe. Or a trap."


----------



## jkason (Apr 30, 2012)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*

"Svexyn, I think that makes this your game?" Caytis offers as Nia mentions traps.

[sblock=mini-stats]Caytis Maggerin
HP: 10/10       AC: 15(19)      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 13(17)
(values in parenthesis with Shield active)
  Init: +02
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD: 00/12     ACP: -1     ASF: 00   Spot: +05

Conditions: none
In Hand: Quadrens

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             01     0     +2   -1*       
Will:            03     2     +1  

* -1 Reflex (Wyrm Blooded trait)  
** Conditional: Immune sleep, +2 vs enchantments, +4 vs acid  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quadrens                +2        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit
Quadrens, Spell Combat  +0        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit 
Composite Shortbow      +2        1d6         20/x3        Range 70 ft.

* Conditional: +1 attack with Arcane Pool enhancement.

Arcane Pool: 3/5 remaining    

Spells Prepared:
* 0 Level (3): Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Light
* 1st Level (2, DC 15): Shield, Shield[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 1, 2012)

Val looks on in fascination as his friends look to the crystals and speculate on their nature. He holds himself ready to aid them should their investigation spring a trap.


----------



## ahayford (May 2, 2012)

*OOC:*


Assuming Direct Control...of Svexyn







Svexyn tentatively feels the flagstones at the edge of the field Nia and Caytis marked out for him. Finding nothing strange....he slowly reaches just inside the field. As he does so, hand appears to vanish before your eyes. He quickly with draws his hand, only to see it reappear once his extremity is clear of the field.

He reaches up into his pack and pulls one of the sacks of flour Nia collected from Ghelve's kitchen. With a twinkle in his eye, Svexyn looks at Caytis.

You cannot disarm that which you cannot see.

Svexyn casts the flour out across the stones with a flourish, spreading a fine layer of dust across the area of the closest field. As the dust settles, Svexyn's trick has revealed a large object to the left of the doorway in the corner. It is difficult to discern from just a covering of dust...but it appears to have four legs branching from a bulbous body. Two hammer-like arms extend upward from the body. The center of the body has a large, open recess. It seems to be inanimate, or at least it doesn't react to being covered in flour.


----------



## ahayford (May 2, 2012)

oops


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 2, 2012)

Val, still caught up between bemusement at the wonders of this city that's been under his feet his entire life and sheer terror at the events unfolding around him, whispers to the others as the . . . whatever it is . . . is revealed.

"Yikes. What in the Hero's name is that thing?"


----------



## jkason (May 2, 2012)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*

Caytis' eyes widen at the oddly-shaped ... whatever it is, and tries to dredge up any similar silhouettes from his own studies...

[sblock=ooc]Know: Arcana; Know: Dungeoneering; Know: Planes (1d20+8=22, 1d20+8=20, 1d20+8=14)[/sblock] 

[sblock=mini-stats]Caytis Maggerin
HP: 10/10       AC: 15(19)      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 13(17)
(values in parenthesis with Shield active)
  Init: +02
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD: 00/12     ACP: -1     ASF: 00   Spot: +05

Conditions: none
In Hand: Quadrens

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             01     0     +2   -1*       
Will:            03     2     +1  

* -1 Reflex (Wyrm Blooded trait)  
** Conditional: Immune sleep, +2 vs enchantments, +4 vs acid  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quadrens                +2        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit
Quadrens, Spell Combat  +0        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit 
Composite Shortbow      +2        1d6         20/x3        Range 70 ft.

* Conditional: +1 attack with Arcane Pool enhancement.

Arcane Pool: 3/5 remaining    

Spells Prepared:
* 0 Level (3): Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Light
* 1st Level (2, DC 15): Shield, Shield[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 2, 2012)

Nia squints, but this time has no answer.

"Look like some kind of beast," she hazards. "Maybe a gnome trap...de people undah de hills love to make tings of wire and wood and gears. Some of dem, I have heard, even move as if alive."

The witch nods at the strange shape. "Dose tings it has...poised to crush whoever walks in. Dere must be someting to make it strike. Tripline maybe. If we trow someting in, trow it low, we ken set it off safely."


----------



## ahayford (May 3, 2012)

The strange object doesn't appear at all familiar to Caytis. Its silhouette doesn't resemble anything from his studies. Perhaps it is some kind of statue...or as Nia suggests, a trap of some kind? Who knows...maybe its just an eccentric gnomes idea of an interesting new table design. Without being able to see the object more then just a flour covered outline, its difficult to say.


----------



## jkason (May 3, 2012)

*Caytis Maggerin*

"No idea what it is, but if we can't make it visible enough to disarm, we should probably just steer clear of it," Caytis offers.

[sblock=mini-stats]Caytis Maggerin
HP: 10/10       AC: 15(19)      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 13(17)
(values in parenthesis with Shield active)
  Init: +02
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD: 00/12     ACP: -1     ASF: 00   Spot: +05

Conditions: none
In Hand: Quadrens

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             01     0     +2   -1*       
Will:            03     2     +1  

* -1 Reflex (Wyrm Blooded trait)  
** Conditional: Immune sleep, +2 vs enchantments, +4 vs acid  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quadrens                +2        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit
Quadrens, Spell Combat  +0        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit 
Composite Shortbow      +2        1d6         20/x3        Range 70 ft.

* Conditional: +1 attack with Arcane Pool enhancement.

Arcane Pool: 3/5 remaining    

Spells Prepared:
* 0 Level (3): Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Light
* 1st Level (2, DC 15): Shield, Shield[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (May 5, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Update tomorrow! Long day sorry. [/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 7, 2012)

Marcus looks at the flour-covered apparatus from a distance. He shrugs noncommittally. "Avoiding it sounds good to me."

_Gods, I hope this place isn't really the size of Cauldron above. Or worse, bigger still. If it is, this search will make my old patrols look like light afternoon strolls..._


----------



## ahayford (May 8, 2012)

Svexyn carefully maneuvers himself toward the strange object, stepping carefully and watching for any pressure plates or tripwires that might set off a potential gnomish death trap. As he steps into the field, his body appears to evaporate like water on a hot griddle.

 I could get used to this....

Svexyn silently creeps over to the device and uses his fingertips to investigate its surface.

 It is made of some kind of metal. It appears to have joints and and segmented legs...but it has no attachment to its environment. It isn’t a trap....at least not that I can see. Whatever it is, it appears to be inert.


----------



## jkason (May 8, 2012)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*

"Can you see in there?" Caytis asks. "If you can't, we should probably take Marcus' advice and leave this until we have a means to see it. It may not be a trap in the room, but it may be trapped itself."

[sblock=mini-stats]Caytis Maggerin
HP: 10/10       AC: 15(19)      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 13(17)
(values in parenthesis with Shield active)
  Init: +02
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD: 00/12     ACP: -1     ASF: 00   Spot: +05

Conditions: none
In Hand: Quadrens

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             01     0     +2   -1*       
Will:            03     2     +1  

* -1 Reflex (Wyrm Blooded trait)  
** Conditional: Immune sleep, +2 vs enchantments, +4 vs acid  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quadrens                +2        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit
Quadrens, Spell Combat  +0        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit 
Composite Shortbow      +2        1d6         20/x3        Range 70 ft.

* Conditional: +1 attack with Arcane Pool enhancement.

Arcane Pool: 3/5 remaining    

Spells Prepared:
* 0 Level (3): Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Light
* 1st Level (2, DC 15): Shield, Shield[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 9, 2012)

"I can see fine . . . I just can't tell what it is! I must confess, I'm at a loss as to what to do here. I'm a simple innkeeper's son - at least, as far as I can remember, though I know there's more - and a priest of the Drunken Hero. 'Till now, at least, adventures haven't been a part of my life."


----------



## ahayford (May 9, 2012)

I can't see it...no...but you'd be surprised what your sense of touch can tell you if you listen. If we keep to the wall we could avoid it by going along the north edge of the room.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 9, 2012)

"Now _that _sounds like a solid plan."


----------



## Walking Dad (May 9, 2012)

*Wilbur*

"This, or we continue our search in the other direction. But we shouldn't waste any time."
Wilbur suggests.

[sblock=OOC]


----

AC: 15
HP: 10 / 11

Spells: Bane, Murderous Command
1: 4/5

Gift of Madness: 5 / 6

Wilbur 2
Wilbur Warrington

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 9, 2012)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*

Caytis nods. "Okay, then, let's stick to the wall and worry about this thing after we figure out where the kids are," Caytis agrees.

[sblock=mini-stats]Caytis Maggerin
HP: 10/10       AC: 15(19)      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 13(17)
(values in parenthesis with Shield active)
  Init: +02
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD: 00/12     ACP: -1     ASF: 00   Spot: +05

Conditions: none
In Hand: Quadrens

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             01     0     +2   -1*       
Will:            03     2     +1  

* -1 Reflex (Wyrm Blooded trait)  
** Conditional: Immune sleep, +2 vs enchantments, +4 vs acid  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quadrens                +2        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit
Quadrens, Spell Combat  +0        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit 
Composite Shortbow      +2        1d6         20/x3        Range 70 ft.

* Conditional: +1 attack with Arcane Pool enhancement.

Arcane Pool: 3/5 remaining    

Spells Prepared:
* 0 Level (3): Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Light
* 1st Level (2, DC 15): Shield, Shield[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 10, 2012)

OOC - Sorry, got injured, been out and lots of doctor visits.  I am back now.

Svexyn turns away from the thing, yet something still nagged at him in the back of his mind.  Suddenly realizing that Nia may have been onto something, Svexyn calls back to Nia.  

"I think you had something there Nia, when you said it was a gnomish design.  This place is too big to have been done all by hand.  This must have been a worker of some sort.  Yet, it doesn't look rusted or failing.  What do you think of seeing if we can get it working?  Might have use of it for taking care of the skulks..."


----------



## Shayuri (May 19, 2012)

Nia frowned. The _obvious_ thing to do was to go for the strange device on the floor. That's why she didn't trust it, and was glad to see the others weren't immediately going for it either. 


"It is a trap of some kind dat de skulks use," she opines. "Or dey would have taken it apart or used it for someting else by now. Find anudder door in dere, den guide us to it. Best not to stay too long inside. Don't touch dat...ting on de ground yet. It may be makin' dis image, or may be part of it, but eidder way, it calls too much attention to itself to be safe. Like de Blood Frogs in de jungle...brightest red you ever saw, easy to see and catch...but touch it wit you hand and you die in minutes. Dey _want_ you to see dem, so your people learn de consequences."


----------



## ahayford (Jun 5, 2012)

Following Svexyn’s lead, the group slips into the room and follows the north wall. The room here appears to have been some kind of workshop or lab...but it seems to have been thoroughly ransacked. Two desks and a bookshelf that, despite having several broken shelves, is still standing. Papers lay strewn everywhere in various states of decay and the smell of old books and dust is pervasive. 

Before you can get too far, a voice like a tightly wound violin mutters something.

[sblock=Gnomish]Block the east passage.[/sblock]

The object covered in Ghelve’s flour clatters to life. It jerks and stutters like a marionette with tangled strings. It moves to block the path between you and tunnel you just came from. With each step, the automaton sounds emits a cacophony of bangs and and clanks that would put a toddler with her parent’s pots and pans to shame. After it has put itself between you and the tunnel, it returns to its inert state with sigh.

The tightly wound voice speaks to you, this time in common. Her accent is completely alien to you.

My allies tell me you have come into our home, weapons bare and dealing death. They wish me to help them slay you in retribution for your violence. I tell them, one skulk is nothing to me. But, you come to my doorstep...and I cannot let invaders stomp through our home unopposed. 

She pauses for a moment. 

 You carry many pretty things my children could play with. Tell me surface men....Why should I not let my children strip you bare and then sell your bodies to the flesh markets?


----------



## jkason (Jun 5, 2012)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*

"Well, the city's taken us as part of itself," Caytis offers, holding up the hand which had briefly flashed a rune when the group made their offerings to the tree. "Surely a city vouching for us has to count for something?"

[sblock=ooc]Caytis has no Diplomacy bonus, so I'm having him Aid Another for one of the better social characters. 

Edit: ouch. And that's why he's only trying Aid. [/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Caytis Maggerin
HP: 10/10       AC: 15(19)      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 13(17)
(values in parenthesis with Shield active)
  Init: +02
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD: 00/12     ACP: -1     ASF: 00   Spot: +05

Conditions: none
In Hand: Quadrens

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             01     0     +2   -1*       
Will:            03     2     +1  

* -1 Reflex (Wyrm Blooded trait)  
** Conditional: Immune sleep, +2 vs enchantments, +4 vs acid  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quadrens                +2        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit
Quadrens, Spell Combat  +0        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit 
Composite Shortbow      +2        1d6         20/x3        Range 70 ft.

* Conditional: +1 attack with Arcane Pool enhancement.

Arcane Pool: 3/5 remaining    

Spells Prepared:
* 0 Level (3): Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Light
* 1st Level (2, DC 15): Shield, Shield[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 6, 2012)

*Wilbur*

"He is right, we all made an offering t the tree!"
Wilbur tries to explain.

[sblock=OOC]
can he also cast Guidance on our "face" person. Not sure who is it...

----

AC: 15
HP: 10 / 11

Spells: Bane, Murderous Command
1: 4/5

Gift of Madness: 5 / 6

Wilbur 2
Wilbur Warrington

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 7, 2012)

Val holds out his hand as well. Good lady, you should not, as you say, sell our bodies to the flesh markets, because we are here to stop that very thing. We would see this city cleansed of the creatures that use it to steal those who live above. And it seems certain that the city has given its blessing to our endeavor."

Diplomacy (1d20+8=15) (Plus any additions from Guidance and Aid Anothers).


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 7, 2012)

Svexyn looks over the contraption that moved to block their passage.  He hides his grin, for he now has an idea of how to get by it, should it come to that.  He then listens to the voice, measuring the accent to that which he learned from Ghelve.  He allows the others to speak, as he tries to size up the opposition....

He wonders if this voice is one that is simply neutral to what is happening, or if her intentions are evil.  Perhaps she could be persuaded to assist them instead?

Sense Motive +7


----------



## ahayford (Jun 8, 2012)

[sblock=Sense Motive]The voice of the unseen speaker is dripping with arrogance. It is clear from her tone and inflection that she believes you and your companions to be at her mercy. The snear in her voice indicates that her threat of violence is no bluff. The only thing keeping her “children” from attacking you is an strange sense of curiosity...Perhaps she wishes to determine how a band of adventurers managed to infiltrate her sanctum before she sells you into slavery? 

Her accent is alien to you. It is not similar to Ghelve’s speech patterns even slightly. It is unlikely the speaker was a native of Jzadirune the same time Ghelve was.[/sblock]

Slow, musical laughter echoes ominously off the stone walls of Jzadirune. The sharp notes would almost be beautiful if it weren’t for the fact that it makes you feel incredibly uneasy. 

 Aaah yes. The guardian the gnomes set to keep the riff raff out of their fair city. When my children found her, she was but a withered dead thing. After being abandoned for so long, she was more then willing to accept us as citizens. I’ve seen broken slaves more demure. I’d hoped she would have chosen to keep those not of my brood out of the city...but I see she wasn’t as broken as I’d supposed.

She pauses for a moment.

 _*tsk_ It is no matter. I’m afraid anyone who may have once cared about the opinions of that twisted tree has long since departed this place.

A humanoid figure, roughly six feet in height melts into view at the far end of the room, roughly at the edge of where you believe the second energy field ends. She wears a dark cloak that seems to follow her movements like a shadow. The parts of her figure that the cloak does not cover are wrapped in long bands of dark cloth. The only portion of her body that is visible are her inky black eyes and the bridge of her nose. A curved, wicked blade rests on her hip.

But that is not the most unique thing about her. A quick eye can discern that her flesh has a pallid...almost translucent quality to it.  





The black cloaked woman points at Valanaan. 

 Whatever “blessing” that  tree gave you is meaningless. This city is mine now. Who led you to this place? Did that fool Ghelve finally grow a spine?

You hear a chorus of chittering laughter  from several points behind her. It is clear that her confidence is not misplaced.


----------



## jkason (Jun 8, 2012)

Caytis tenses as the creature comes into full view. He finds himself sorting through his own memories, trying to remember what he knows about skulks, if that's even what this 'mother' is. It made little sense to him that she's bother talking if there wasn't something she wanted. If he could just figure out what that was, they might make it out of this room in one piece...

[sblock=ooc]Making Know checks now that she's visible[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Caytis Maggerin
HP: 10/10       AC: 15(19)      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 13(17)
(values in parenthesis with Shield active)
  Init: +02
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD: 00/12     ACP: -1     ASF: 00   Spot: +05

Conditions: none
In Hand: Quadrens

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             01     0     +2   -1*       
Will:            03     2     +1  

* -1 Reflex (Wyrm Blooded trait)  
** Conditional: Immune sleep, +2 vs enchantments, +4 vs acid  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quadrens                +2        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit
Quadrens, Spell Combat  +0        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit 
Composite Shortbow      +2        1d6         20/x3        Range 70 ft.

* Conditional: +1 attack with Arcane Pool enhancement.

Arcane Pool: 3/5 remaining    

Spells Prepared:
* 0 Level (3): Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Light
* 1st Level (2, DC 15): Shield, Shield[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 8, 2012)

The sight of the freakish woman-thing provokes immediate feelings of revulsion in Marcus. He controls the strong urge to retch and manages to say in a firm voice, "Ghelve told us a bit, after some of the skulks wrecked his shop and nearly killed him. We only came looking for children the skulks stole and handed over to the Dark Ones."


----------



## ahayford (Jun 8, 2012)

[sblock=Dungeoneering] Immediately you realize that the woman's dress and eyes peg her as one of the Dark Folk allies the captured skulk had mentioned. The 'mother' is a Dark Stalker. The Dark folk have a strange dichotomy. Tribes of Dark Folk tend to consist mostly of the shorter, and more feral, Dark Creepers. The leadership usually consists of one or more Dark Stalkers that maintain some semblance of order. This one seems to see herself as a mother figure to her brood of Creepers.

Additionally, you do not remember translucent skin being in the racial description of the grimoires you studied....
[/sblock]

[sblock=Arcana]
As the woman speaks, her cloak shifts, revealing a crystal amulet similar to the one Ghelve gave you. 

*******

Aha! You've got it....The translucent skin matches the description of the effects of the plague that swept through Jzadirune causing its evacuation in the first place! It is likely this creature has been infected with whatever it was that drove the gnomes out 80 years ago.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 8, 2012)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*

Caytis holds back a curse as recognition kicks in, then can't help but let his brow crease as he recognizes something else.

"Ghelve also mentioned why Jzadirune was abandoned. A plague, wasn't it? Did he mention it to you? and the symptoms?"

[sblock=mini-stats]Caytis Maggerin
HP: 10/10       AC: 15(19)      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 13(17)
(values in parenthesis with Shield active)
  Init: +02
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD: 00/12     ACP: -1     ASF: 00   Spot: +05

Conditions: none
In Hand: Quadrens

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             01     0     +2   -1*       
Will:            03     2     +1  

* -1 Reflex (Wyrm Blooded trait)  
** Conditional: Immune sleep, +2 vs enchantments, +4 vs acid  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quadrens                +2        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit
Quadrens, Spell Combat  +0        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit 
Composite Shortbow      +2        1d6         20/x3        Range 70 ft.

* Conditional: +1 attack with Arcane Pool enhancement.

Arcane Pool: 3/5 remaining    

Spells Prepared:
* 0 Level (3): Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Light
* 1st Level (2, DC 15): Shield, Shield[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Jun 12, 2012)

The creature looks confused for a moment....but only a moment as she quickly regains her composure. Her focus quickly moves from Valanaan to Caytis.

 I see. Perhaps, you are not as hapless as I first suspected. Perhaps....We can come to some sort of agreement. What do you know of this plague? What did Ghelve tell you? Do you know the cure?

Her demeanor has changed slightly...but you know it is fleeting. It is clear you are only safe as long as she believes you are useful to her.


----------



## jkason (Jun 12, 2012)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*

Caytis feels a moment's relief that he seems to have stalled what's to come, but realizes exactly how little even Ghelve knew about the plague. Knowing himself a horrible liar, and not wanting to squander the opening, he stalls:

"Svexyn was his apprentice," he offers truthfully. "A good master teaches his apprentices everything he knows."

[sblock=ooc]Looks like none of us are good Bluffers, but I'm going to add an Aid Another roll so that if anyone decides to try their luck, hopefully it'll help.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Caytis Maggerin
HP: 10/10       AC: 15(19)      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 13(17)
(values in parenthesis with Shield active)
  Init: +02
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD: 00/12     ACP: -1     ASF: 00   Spot: +05

Conditions: none
In Hand: Quadrens

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             01     0     +2   -1*       
Will:            03     2     +1  

* -1 Reflex (Wyrm Blooded trait)  
** Conditional: Immune sleep, +2 vs enchantments, +4 vs acid  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quadrens                +2        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit
Quadrens, Spell Combat  +0        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit 
Composite Shortbow      +2        1d6         20/x3        Range 70 ft.

* Conditional: +1 attack with Arcane Pool enhancement.

Arcane Pool: 3/5 remaining    

Spells Prepared:
* 0 Level (3): Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Light
* 1st Level (2, DC 15): Shield, Shield[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 13, 2012)

"Aye, Svexyn . . . you've told us your former master and you were once close. What did he tell you of this plague?" While those who know him are certain he's trying to back Caytis' play, his question comes out more like that of a petulant child putting his chum on the spot.

[sblock=OOC]Yeah, Val's still not reconnected enough with his street urchin past to have developed that particular skill yet. He'll aid another as well.[/sblock]

[sblock=Oops!]Accidentally double clicked the "Roll" button (I think). Can't remember off hand whether it's the top listed or the bottom that's first.

OK, looks like it lists from the bottom up, so Val's aid another check is a solid 4 [/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 13, 2012)

Svexyn thinks back on what he remembered Keygan talked about when mentioning the Vanishing.  He looks around, noting that the others seemed to be waiting for him to speak on the subject.  Instead, he attempts to buy some time to think on the matter.

"It would seem that this meeting was meant to be.  You need information.  We need the same.  As well as safe passage.  If you doubt our intentions, then I tell you this.  Have you heard of the Vanishing?"

[sblock=OOC]I am not sure what he would know from his working with the locksmith, but I figure it must be enough about his past and gnomish customs and traditions that he would pick up the language.  Svexyn speaks gnome, and would try to know enough to be useful.[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Jun 14, 2012)

I know nothing of this "Vanishing"...but if it is the plague that drove the little bastards from this place, then you will deliver me a cure. 

She pauses a moment...

 In exchange I will instruct my children to grant you safe passage.

A voice questions from the direction of the field.

 But mistress....the surfacers killed one....

 SILENCE. Know that you are lucky we have guests ally, or I would kill you where you stand. Your tribe and I have an understanding but do not question me in this. In fact..

She faces the group once more.

 The Skulks have been whining for some months about a creature stalking their territory, attacking without warning and then dragging its victims deep into the city.  Anyone who has gotten more then a fleeting glance of the creature was slain or taken. Since they cannot seem to control their half of the city....the pathetic creatures came to me begging for help. I refused of course...If my allies cannot even protect themselves, what good are they to me...

The Skulks believe this creature lairs in the Great Factory to the west. Bring me proof you have slain the creature and I will ensure the Skulks allow you free passage.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 14, 2012)

Nia, having fallen silent during the 'negotiations,' but never looking away from the proceedings as they went, asked the apparent matriarch one question.

"How long were you in dis city before dis curse fell on you?"


----------



## ahayford (Jun 15, 2012)

The woman looks at Nia suspiciously...but then obviously decides she doesn't stand to lose anything by sharing the information.

 My brood and I came to this place 6 months ago. 

She doesn't seem willing to offer up any more information then that.


----------



## jkason (Jun 15, 2012)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*



ahayford said:


> The Skulks believe this creature lairs in the Great Factory to the west. Bring me proof you have slain the creature and I will ensure the Skulks allow you free passage. [/color]




Caytis ignores any promise of a cure for now, following the Skulk's change of topic with an internal sigh of relief.

"And if we kill what the Skulks couldn't, we might just be worth adding to your list of allies, I imagine," he adds, raising his eyebrows.

[sblock=mini-stats]Caytis Maggerin
HP: 10/10       AC: 15(19)      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 13(17)
(values in parenthesis with Shield active)
  Init: +02
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD: 00/12     ACP: -1     ASF: 00   Spot: +05

Conditions: none
In Hand: Quadrens

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             01     0     +2   -1*       
Will:            03     2     +1  

* -1 Reflex (Wyrm Blooded trait)  
** Conditional: Immune sleep, +2 vs enchantments, +4 vs acid  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quadrens                +2        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit
Quadrens, Spell Combat  +0        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit 
Composite Shortbow      +2        1d6         20/x3        Range 70 ft.

* Conditional: +1 attack with Arcane Pool enhancement.

Arcane Pool: 3/5 remaining    

Spells Prepared:
* 0 Level (3): Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Light
* 1st Level (2, DC 15): Shield, Shield[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 20, 2012)

Nia nods thoughtfully. It was fortunate, she thought, that the symptoms did not just suddenly appear. It took time to set in. But what was causing it?

This was no affliction of venom or sap, nor a disease of the blood or skin or body. A magical curse, she thought. What would do that though, and with no announcement, no warning, no mercy? No discrimination.

Six months from healthy to this. She wondered if the gnomes had been slower.

She wondered a lot of things.

"I tink we ken help each odder," she said, "we not be here to defeat everyting in our path. Jus' to find de missing people."


----------



## ahayford (Jun 21, 2012)

Yes yes...ever the noble heroes. However, do not think me naive enough to let you stomp through my territory without some kind of...insurance that you will do what you say you will. 

The cloaked woman's eyes flash mischievously

I suggest a hostage...Leave one of your number to enjoy my...hospitality and I will grant you the free passage you desire. The hostage's freedom will be granted once I have received my cure. We'll consider the beast's demise a bonus. 

She pauses for a moment, letting what she just said sink in.

Of course, if you don't trust me...There may be another option.

Somehow, you don't like the sound of that.


----------



## jkason (Jun 21, 2012)

*Caytis Maggerin*

Caytis feels a shiver run up his spine as the thin-skinned woman makes her offer. 

"I'm not leaving anyone alone down here," he whispers to the others, though he doesn't presume to speak for them, especially considering the sinking feeling in his gut at the thought of what the creature might consider an 'alternative.'

[sblock=mini-stats]Caytis Maggerin
HP: 10/10       AC: 15(19)      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 13(17)
(values in parenthesis with Shield active)
  Init: +02
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD: 00/12     ACP: -1     ASF: 00   Spot: +05

Conditions: none
In Hand: Quadrens

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             01     0     +2   -1*       
Will:            03     2     +1  

* -1 Reflex (Wyrm Blooded trait)  
** Conditional: Immune sleep, +2 vs enchantments, +4 vs acid  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quadrens                +2        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit
Quadrens, Spell Combat  +0        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit 
Composite Shortbow      +2        1d6         20/x3        Range 70 ft.

* Conditional: +1 attack with Arcane Pool enhancement.

Arcane Pool: 3/5 remaining    

Spells Prepared:
* 0 Level (3): Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Light
* 1st Level (2, DC 15): Shield, Shield[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 21, 2012)

*Wilbur*

"Not by the condition of finding a cure to them. Even if they are honest..."
Wilbur chimes in, after only listening for quite a while..

[sblock=OOC]

----

AC: 15
HP: 10 / 11

Spells: Bane, Murderous Command
1: 4/5

Gift of Madness: 5 / 6

Wilbur 2
Wilbur Warrington

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 22, 2012)

"Agreed - no one left behind."


----------



## ahayford (Jun 26, 2012)

You cannot see her mouth from behind her veil, but her eyes flash wickedly at you.

Children, bring me mother’s desk. Our new friends and I wish to sign a contract.

After a few minutes of shuffling and high pitched muttering, two short figures dressed in dirty rags emerge from the invisibility field carrying what appears to be a writing desk designed for a shorter humanoid...a gnome perhaps? Or a small human child? The dark creepers place the desk between you and their mistress with a deep thud that echoes throughout the stone halls. A third creeper drags a small chair behind him, placing it in front of the desk before scuttling back to the safety of the field.

The desk seems simple enough. It appears to be constructed of a simple cherry wood, likely imported from the surface. A small copper reservoir is located on each each side of the desk, in the center of which is a lone silvery pin. A copper channel leads from each reservoir to a dry glass inkwell built into the hardwood. A stack of parchment sits in the center of the desk.

The strange woman pushes the petite chair aside, and instead chooses to sit on the stone floor. She unwinds a small bit of fabric from her hand, exposing a finger tip. She delicately pricks her finger on one of the silvery pins without so much as a flinch. Her dark red blood runs down the length of the pin and flows down the channel to drip into the thirsty inkwell.

I, Yuathyn, do pledge to grant the below signed free passage through my realm, save my personal quarters, in exchange for the below signed delivering unto me a cure to the disease which plagues me.

In addition, I will serve as a negotiator with Stalker clan of Jzadirune on their behalf should they manage to slay the beast which haunts their territory.

The words appear as if transcribed by a ghostly scribe on the top piece of parchment. As the letters appear, the blood level in the inkwell seems to slowly go down.

Should the below signed fail to find a cure, they shall forfeit lives, as all oathbreakers deserve.

Signed, Yuathyn.

She motions to the first in your group and points to the pin on your side of the desk.

If you wish passage, you will prick your finger and sign my contract. Quite a useful artifact these gnomes left behind. A contract that enforces itself....I require that all of your number sign.


----------



## jkason (Jun 26, 2012)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*

Caytis' jaw clenched as the transparent-skinned woman made her counter-offer. This was what he got for trying to play games of guile and manipulation. He'd scoffed at the wizards of the academy for all their hoops and politics, and now he'd managed to land himself in an even more convoluted--and potentially deadly--mess after denouncing them. 

The black-scaled half-elf closed his eyes a moment, gathering his composure. 

"Everyone dies," he whispered to re-assure himself. Then he stepped forward and grabbed the pin. While he had a fair amount of composure, he still hissed slightly at the pinprick. He held his finger out so that the channel could collect the dark-stained drippings of the wound. Then, following Yuathyn's example, he said, quietly and with forced calm and pained smile, "Signed, Caytis Maggerin."

[sblock=mini-stats]Caytis Maggerin
HP: 10/10       AC: 15(19)      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 13(17)
(values in parenthesis with Shield active)
  Init: +02
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD: 00/12     ACP: -1     ASF: 00   Spot: +05

Conditions: none
In Hand: Quadrens

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             01     0     +2   -1*       
Will:            03     2     +1  

* -1 Reflex (Wyrm Blooded trait)  
** Conditional: Immune sleep, +2 vs enchantments, +4 vs acid  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quadrens                +2        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit
Quadrens, Spell Combat  +0        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit 
Composite Shortbow      +2        1d6         20/x3        Range 70 ft.

* Conditional: +1 attack with Arcane Pool enhancement.

Arcane Pool: 3/5 remaining    

Spells Prepared:
* 0 Level (3): Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Light
* 1st Level (2, DC 15): Shield, Shield[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 26, 2012)

Nia reads the contract, and doesn't notice what Caytis is doing until it's too late.

"Caytis wait!" she snaps, but the blood is on the page. The witch winces and looks away.

"You fool." Despite her words, her tone is one of sadness, not contempt or anger. "Dis was not ready to sign. Dere are holes in it. And now you life is held in de agreement as it is, holes and all."

She takes a deep breath, and lets it out, then signs the contract as well.

"So be it. What was done cannot be taken back."

_And not every hole in dis ting is to our disadvantage._


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 26, 2012)

*Wilbur*

Wilbur wants to stop them at first before noticing a missing detail in the contract.
"I, Wilbur, sign the contract."

[sblock=OOC]

----

AC: 15
HP: 10 / 11

Spells: Bane, Murderous Command
1: 4/5

Gift of Madness: 5 / 6

Wilbur 2
Wilbur Warrington

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 27, 2012)

_Mmmm, I don't like this . . . not at all. Still, all in and no one left behind - even if we're moving to the afterlife we'll all go together._

In spite of his misgivings, Val moves to the table, pricks his finger and speaks the words.

"I, Valinnan Vapaus, sign and agree to this contract."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 27, 2012)

Marcus mutters an "Ah, hell," as the terms are written down then just signed. He shakes his head, but the warrior still signs his name on it. "I know merchants above-ground who would kill for a self-enforcing contract like that," he says quietly with a very wry tone.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 27, 2012)

Svexyn moves up to the table, examining the contract.  The others had heard the words, and now he read them to verify.  Everything looked in order, as he completes the contract with his signature.  "So, what other surprises do you have stowed away down here?"


----------



## ahayford (Jun 29, 2012)

As the blood ink dries on the last signature, Yuathyn plucks the document from the air and neatly folds it down to the size of a small letter. 

She barks an order to her minions.

 Children, bring me a candle.

After a few moment, another of the short, smelly creepers emerges from down the hall carrying a lit candle. He places the candle on desk before shuffling back to his place at the end of the hall. Yuathyn produces a small signet ring and a stick of blood red wax from the folds of her garment. She first heats the wax in the candle, allowing it to drip across the open fold of the parchment. She then presses the ring into the hot wax. 

 I need a signet, or symbol, that represents your group to complete the magic. Once the contract is sealed, destroying both signets is the only way to break the contract's hold on you. 

She looks at you expectantly.


----------



## jkason (Jul 2, 2012)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*

Caytis holds his hands out and looks to the group.

"I don't really have any jewelry," he says.

[sblock=mini-stats]Caytis Maggerin
HP: 10/10       AC: 15(19)      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 13(17)
(values in parenthesis with Shield active)
  Init: +02
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD: 00/12     ACP: -1     ASF: 00   Spot: +05

Conditions: none
In Hand: Quadrens

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             01     0     +2   -1*       
Will:            03     2     +1  

* -1 Reflex (Wyrm Blooded trait)  
** Conditional: Immune sleep, +2 vs enchantments, +4 vs acid  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quadrens                +2        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit
Quadrens, Spell Combat  +0        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit 
Composite Shortbow      +2        1d6         20/x3        Range 70 ft.

* Conditional: +1 attack with Arcane Pool enhancement.

Arcane Pool: 3/5 remaining    

Spells Prepared:
* 0 Level (3): Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Light
* 1st Level (2, DC 15): Shield, Shield[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Jul 2, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Feel free to retcon some small personal item if you wish. Even a coin from the city with a raised emblem would probably be sufficient. It does not need to be anything with sentimental value.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 2, 2012)

Nia sighs and pulls her necklace off over her head, then holds it out. It's a simple string with some beads and a large fangy tooth strung onto it. The tooth is carved with intricate little designs.

"You ken use dis. When de contract is fulfilled, do both tings still have to be destroyed?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 3, 2012)

When Nia makes her offer Val stops in the midst of patting at his pockets and pouches, and looks a little embarrassed as he comes up empty. He'd briefly fingered the wooden tankard hanging at his belt, but rejected the notion as quickly as it arose.


----------



## ahayford (Jul 6, 2012)

Yuathyn takes the small trinket Nia offers her, and repeats the sealing ritual. She presses the tooth into the soft wax, leaving a distinct pattern behind. 

The contract is now sealed. Only by satisfying its requirements or destroying both signets will its magic be broken. I will expect my cure without much delay. I’m afraid I may may have exaggerated slightly the onset time of the disease....You might ask yourselves...why would I be infected but none of my children? Or in fact...none of the ghastly skulks that are constantly lurking about?

Her wicked laugh sends a cold shiver down your spine. She stands and her children again emerge from the invisibility field, removing the desk.

She motions to the broken desks and papers scattered about the room. You now realize that they are not, in fact scattered...but organized into several distinct piles, as if someone was researching something.

 You might find the gnome’s documents useful. They contain information about the disease you might find....enlightening.

I shall keep my end of the bargain. My children will no longer haunt you as long as you keep clear of my personal quarters. The rest of this place is open to you. I suggest you hurry. If I die without being cured...I suspect that would violate your part of the contract.


----------



## jkason (Jul 6, 2012)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*

Oddly enough, Caytis visibly relaxed when the contract was fully sealed. 



ahayford said:


> I shall keep my end of the bargain. My children will no longer haunt you as long as you keep clear of my personal quarters. The rest of this place is open to you. I suggest you hurry. If I die without being cured...I suspect that would violate your part of the contract. [/color]




Caytis frowns and angles his head quizzically.

"Really?" he says with a tone of confusion. "Did I miss the conditional clause that set a deadline or laid out a requisite state in which your body needed to be? ... hmmm ... no, I believe the wording was no more restrictive than 'delivering unto me a cure.' "

He shrugs, and a mischievous glint flashes in his eyes. 

"Odd. Sounds to me like we have to bring a cure to you; not when or that you have to be in a state to be cured when we do."

He holds up his hands to fend off reprisal.

"Look, I'm a man of my word. We'll bring you what cure can be found," and now his eyes and tone turn cold. "I just wanted you to know: I don't like being toyed with, especially when it comes to my life. The blood of linnorms and shaitans flows through my veins. _Always_ be careful how you word your bargains and wishes with my kind."

The saber-rattling hopefully then over with, his attitude evaporates as if he'd never had it, and he turns attentively to the papers. "So, then, research..." he says. 

[sblock=mini-stats]Caytis Maggerin
HP: 10/10       AC: 15(19)      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 13(17)
(values in parenthesis with Shield active)
  Init: +02
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD: 00/12     ACP: -1     ASF: 00   Spot: +05

Conditions: none
In Hand: Quadrens

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             01     0     +2   -1*       
Will:            03     2     +1  

* -1 Reflex (Wyrm Blooded trait)  
** Conditional: Immune sleep, +2 vs enchantments, +4 vs acid  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quadrens                +2        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit
Quadrens, Spell Combat  +0        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit 
Composite Shortbow      +2        1d6         20/x3        Range 70 ft.

* Conditional: +1 attack with Arcane Pool enhancement.

Arcane Pool: 3/5 remaining    

Spells Prepared:
* 0 Level (3): Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Light
* 1st Level (2, DC 15): Shield, Shield[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Jul 8, 2012)

If not for me...well...you'll find out soon enough.

Safe journey heroes...

_gnomish: Return to your post_




With that, the woman slinks down the passage to the north. At the woman's command, the automaton springs to life again, moving back to the corner from which it emerged.

The room you are currently in appears to have been a mage's workshop. Other then the  two shattered crystals providing the odd invisibility fields, there are several shattered bookshelves and desks. The aforementioned stacks of papers cover every available surface.

The rough-hewn tunnel you entered the room from lies to the east. A city passage leads to the south and north. Another rough-hewn passage extends to the west.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 10, 2012)

Nia heaves a long-suffering sigh and goes to the stacks of papers. She starts examining them carefully, trying to figure out the organizational scheme without disturbing them. Better, after all, if they don't have to redo what work had already been done...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 10, 2012)

The young Aasimar watches the woman's "retreat" with trepidation in his heart. _This life of adventure may not be for me . . . I wish to do good in this world, to leave it better than I entered and in that way to repay the debt I owe for my life. But I'd_ much _rather be back at father's inn, learning the family business and living in comfort than be down here mucking about with these nefarious creatures._


----------



## ahayford (Jul 11, 2012)

You begin sifting through the papers left behind by the gnomish mages that once lived here. The paper is old and yellowed, but has survived its 80 year internment fairly well, all things considered. The pages appear to have been salvaged from numerous sources, perhaps the remnants of personal journals or logs.

<page 1>
The new dwarven council member is causing trouble again. He has been trying to push through new mandates to expand the city’s lower defenses despite our charter’s clear stipulations that no further chambers are to be excavated. Already, many of the gnomes have flocked to his side. I’m sure they were more then happy to sign his petition in exchange for promises of new laboratories and workshops. Their minds jump from one project to another faster then I change socks. I swear Senior Councilwoman Rosita changes her job title as her first order of business at every council meeting I have ever attended. 

It doesn’t surprise me that Grimmel has found gnomes that are more then willing to ignore our charter. However, more and more dwarves are starting to come to his side as well. Whispers of untapped mineral veins in the right ears will surely get him the votes he needs to approve his mandate. 

Old Jzadirune would roll over in his grave. Even my fellow dwarves ignore tradition. The Splintershield Clan cannot allow this to pass.

<page 2>
 <illegible> 100 pick axes and 50 shovels. Order will be delivered to one 
Councilman Grimmel on this day of <illegible>

<page 3>
 I have finally won! The mandate has passed and the Splintershields have left the city. The entire family has retreated to the malachite fortress in protest. Bah...So much the better. Let those fools rot in that stuffy keep. Another buffer against a Darkland invasion that will never come. 

My son, you will lead the expedition. It is important that a Stonehammer be at the head of any new excavations. You will be there to claim the best discoveries in the name of our family. 

Contact your sister and have her push the council to claim the Splintershield’s unused chambers in the city proper. With the overcrowding in the commons, It should be easy to convince the council to repurpose the abandoned holdings for the good of the city.

<page 4>

 It’s so exciting! When I heard Grimmel’s expedition would be excavating more of the chambers Jzadirune himself first discovered, I had to sign on! This would be a once in a lifetime opportunity! So much of our cities livelihood depends upon the Forge he discovered, who knows what other amazing artefacts we might uncover! Father is angry that I’ve given up painting to go dig around in the dirt. But, this time, I know this is what I’ve truly been born to do. I’m an explorer! The painting, poetry, metalwork, cooking and botany were but childhood distractions. I must go to the marketplace to get a new hat. Mihkal told me every good explorer needs a hat!

<page 5>

The first victims vanished completely today. When I did my rounds through the quarantine zone, I noticed many empty beds with crumpled blankets, as if they had been slept in and were just waiting for their occupant to return. We suspected this would be the ultimate result of the strange malady but we did not expect it so soon! Time...time we need more time. 

The plague seems to have affected the scribes and councilmembers disproportionately to the rest of the population. Perhaps the government buildings are the source of contagion? Airborne virus? Perhaps waterborn... Mental note, check local food vendors for possible vector.

Jzadirune’s nephew has brought in a new batch of healing rings he claims can purge any contagion. I will attempt to use them this evening on the worst of the victims and will record the results tomorrow.


----------



## jkason (Jul 12, 2012)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*

Caytis' cold fervor melts away as the threat subsides, and he turns to the others a bit more sheepish.

"Sorry. Sometimes the temper gets a bit ... unruly," he says by way of explanation. He turns to the work of helping sort through the papers as best he can, though when he reaches the passages on the fifth sheet, even his obsidian-scaled skin seems to blanch a bit.

"Scribes and councilmembers both deal with one thing more than any others: paperwork," he says, staring at the stacks of sheets. He shakes his head then. 

"No. That's ... it's nonsense. We'll not find anything out if we don't keep reading," he says, though it's not entirely clear he's convinced himself of the foolishness of his own notions.

[sblock=mini-stats]Caytis Maggerin
HP: 10/10       AC: 15(19)      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 13(17)
(values in parenthesis with Shield active)
  Init: +02
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD: 00/12     ACP: -1     ASF: 00   Spot: +05

Conditions: none
In Hand: Quadrens

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             01     0     +2   -1*       
Will:            03     2     +1  

* -1 Reflex (Wyrm Blooded trait)  
** Conditional: Immune sleep, +2 vs enchantments, +4 vs acid  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quadrens                +2        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit
Quadrens, Spell Combat  +0        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit 
Composite Shortbow      +2        1d6         20/x3        Range 70 ft.

* Conditional: +1 attack with Arcane Pool enhancement.

Arcane Pool: 3/5 remaining    

Spells Prepared:
* 0 Level (3): Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Light
* 1st Level (2, DC 15): Shield, Shield[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 13, 2012)

Val reads through the papers with the others, mind working furiously to make connections and draw conclusions. Though the glimpses of life in Jzadirune are tantalizing, he's not able to put together the story as yet.

"Well, it's a start I suppose. Still much to do, and now we must keep in mind both our original quest - the rescuing of the children - and the contract we've signed to find a cure for this ailment."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 14, 2012)

"No," Nia says to Caytis absently, without looking up from the papers. She's reading more slowly than he, working harder at the language. "I tink you may be right. Dis woman here...she be gettin' de curse faster and worse den anyone, and she also be readin' about it."

She frowns and puts the papers down. "Maybe de curse ken only affect de people who know about it. De more dey know, de worse it is. A neat trap, since de ones closest to breaking it are de first to go."

"Den de question becomes, how much is too much? Are we already too late?"


----------



## jkason (Jul 16, 2012)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*



Shayuri said:


> "Den de question becomes, how much is too much? Are we already too late?"




Caytis shudders as, this time, his odd theory seems to be gaining ground.

"If it's the knowledge, then I'm not sure there's a loophole to exploit," he muses. "But if it's reading the knowledge ... it's not a good option, but if only one of us reads, and conveys what he's reading as he goes ... maybe by trading off we can stem the tide long enough to find what we're looking for?"

[sblock=mini-stats]Caytis Maggerin
HP: 10/10       AC: 15(19)      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 13(17)
(values in parenthesis with Shield active)
  Init: +02
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD: 00/12     ACP: -1     ASF: 00   Spot: +05

Conditions: none
In Hand: Quadrens

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             01     0     +2   -1*       
Will:            03     2     +1  

* -1 Reflex (Wyrm Blooded trait)  
** Conditional: Immune sleep, +2 vs enchantments, +4 vs acid  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quadrens                +2        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit
Quadrens, Spell Combat  +0        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit 
Composite Shortbow      +2        1d6         20/x3        Range 70 ft.

* Conditional: +1 attack with Arcane Pool enhancement.

Arcane Pool: 3/5 remaining    

Spells Prepared:
* 0 Level (3): Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Light
* 1st Level (2, DC 15): Shield, Shield[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 17, 2012)

Nia nods slowly. "Maybe. Or maybe dere's someting we ken do to make it safer. Someting de hillfolk would not have tought of."

She frowns.

"Tink on dat while we find dis creature and see what we be up against."


----------



## jkason (Jul 17, 2012)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*

The scaled half-elf nods to Nia's suggestion, then actively yawns.

"Or maybe we think on it overnight?" he says. "I don't know about the rest of you, but I've burned out a lot of my magic. Not knowing how tough this beastie is, it might do us good to take advantage of our 'free pass' and rest up before we face it."

[sblock=mini-stats]Caytis Maggerin
HP: 10/10       AC: 15(19)      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 13(17)
(values in parenthesis with Shield active)
  Init: +02
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD: 00/12     ACP: -1     ASF: 00   Spot: +05

Conditions: none
In Hand: Quadrens

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             01     0     +2   -1*       
Will:            03     2     +1  

* -1 Reflex (Wyrm Blooded trait)  
** Conditional: Immune sleep, +2 vs enchantments, +4 vs acid  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quadrens                +2        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit
Quadrens, Spell Combat  +0        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit 
Composite Shortbow      +2        1d6         20/x3        Range 70 ft.

* Conditional: +1 attack with Arcane Pool enhancement.

Arcane Pool: 3/5 remaining    

Spells Prepared:
* 0 Level (3): Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Light
* 1st Level (2, DC 15): Shield, Shield[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Jul 19, 2012)

After a brief discussion, the group decides to make camp for a short rest. This room seems defensible enough, particularly now with the uneasy truce you have brokered with the Dark Stalker Mother, her brood, and her allies. Using some of the broken furniture littered throughout the room, you block off the major exits. It won’t stop a rampaging beast, but at least it will have to make a lot of noise to get to you. The cavern is already warm and your food consists mostly of trail rations, so you avoid making a fire. 

The group lays their bedrolls out in the cover of the invisibility fields, using their cover to your advantage. It seems the experiments of the lost gnomes will provide some safety for your nights rest. 

You awaken, several hours later, feeling refreshed, if a bit stiff from sleeping on the stone floor. 









*OOC:*


Level Up. You may all raise your characters to level 2! 1 year later (almost) lol


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 19, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]And a most enjoyable year it's been! (Heads off to work on Val's level up . . .)[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 19, 2012)

Marcus stretches with a grunt. Sleeping on a hard bed was nothing new to him. "Are you intending to keep looking at papers today, or are we going to hunt down this beast, then get the kids back?" His tone has much in common with a growl, as he had hoped to get done with this business and save the children quickly. The more time they wasted, the less time the children had...


----------



## jkason (Jul 19, 2012)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*

Despite their relative safety, Caytis' sleep is troubled. 

[sblock=Caytis' dream]The earth shudders, and from it a man rises -- nearly a giant. His skin is polished stone, his eyes multifaceted gems. He looks upward, to where a black, wingless serpant -- another giant -- loops in the sky above. Though now the linnorm shrieks and dives as its gaze locks with that of the shaitan. 

They battle, these two giants, weilding the acid in their blood to little effect, tearing and beating one another, dust and rubble clouding around them. The shaitan bellows triumph as a mighty fist rips into the stomach of the linnorm. In response, the primordial dragon closes its maw over the earth genie's head. They both shudder, locked in a lethal tie. The serpantine body of the linnorm wraps about the shaitan, and both fall in an eruption of earth. 

When the debrid clears, there is nothing but a ravaged crater, and in it lies Caytis.[/sblock]

The scaled half elf woke abruptly, a bitter taste in his mouth. He spit to relieve it, and to his surprise the ground hissed and smoked for just a moment. He shook his head to free it of the nightmare, and realized he could still feel the fog of that dreamwar, nagging at the back of his consciousness. 

As he sat down to prepare his spells, Caytis realized something else was there, too. Patterns, some recognizable, some not. Tied to a new power reserve he'd not felt before. Mother and father spoke of this. Had he finally, after all this time, unlocked the power he gained from their blood?

At his companion's urging, he finished his preparation and nodded his readiness. 

As you say. Let's find this thing and kill it so we can figure out our next move."

[sblock=ooc]just some fluff to cover his new Crossblooded Sorcerer level.  [/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Caytis Maggerin
HP: 18/18       AC: 15(19)      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 13(17)
(values in parenthesis with Shield active)
  Init: +02
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD: 00/12     ACP: -1     ASF: 00   Spot: +05

Conditions: none
In Hand: none

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             01     0     +2   -1*       
Will:            03     4     +1   -2**   

* -1 Reflex (Wyrm Blooded trait)  
** -2 Will (Crossblooded)
Conditional: Immune sleep, +2 vs enchantments, +4 vs acid  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quadrens                +2        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit
Quadrens, Spell Combat  +0        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit 
Composite Shortbow      +2        1d6         20/x3        Range 70 ft.

* Conditional: +1 attack with Arcane Pool enhancement.

Arcane Pool: 5/5 remaining    

Spells Prepared (Magus):
* 0 Level (3): Prestidigitation, Message, Light
* 1st Level (2, DC 15): Color Spray, Shocking (Acid) Grasp

Spells Known (Sorcerer, 15% spell failure): 
* 0 level (at will): Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mending
* 1st level (3/day): Shield[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 20, 2012)

*Valinnan Vapaus*

Val also sleeps restlessly in the Gnomish city, troubled by dreams of the Dark Stalkers and of his own disappearance. Then in the middle of a horrific scene in which he was watching his family - the Cardinal, his brothers and sisters, his mother - carry on in their normal lives but with looks of profound sadness on their faces, the Cleric feels his courage bolstered, his spirits lifted and freed. HIs dream is changed, the expressions on his families faces altered and joy replacing sorrow. When he wakes, Val's mind is filled with new knowledge, new ways to tap his abilities and to carry out the will of his Lord.

[sblock=OOC]Shameless copying here, jkason, but it seemed like a good theme to carry on for adding fluff to the level ups.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 21, 2012)

(OOC - Is that a bandwagon??!! *JUMP*)

Nia dreams.

_She is riding Shelob through a tangled forest where the light grows ever dimmer, until they are simply moving through pitch darkness. Through the gloom she spies a single pinprick of light, and Shelob turns slightly to move towards it. 

From a distance she sees that the 'light' is a light blue sphere hovering in midair, with some kind of belt girdling it. As they get closer, she can make out more details. Clouds and continents...and it's not a belt, it's a...

Abruptly the point of view changes, and they are near, dreadfully near where once they had been remote and distant. The serpent she had seen circling the world was now looming above them; a single scale of incomprehensible size. In that rough-scaled hide were the stylized images of trees and flowers, beasts of all shapes and sizes. It was a tapestry of all life; the Great Serpent. They were rushing down its length at unthinkable speeds.

There now was the head, not merely grasping its tail in its mouth, but actually eating it. Frantically, furiously swallowing itself, even as it regrew what was lost. Should that balance ever fail, life itself would end.

The brand on the nape of her neck burned as Nia watched the apparition with dread and awe. Aware all the while that it was at once something much more complex than she was seeing; that the Serpent was the image that came closest to its truth within the limits of her mind to see. For an instant that seeming fell away, and she saw..._

...she came awake, breathing hard and sweating. Shelob, ever awake when she slept, was watching with her eightfold eyes, inscrutable as ever. The witch, just past her apprenticeship, sat up and rubbed at her forehead. The brand of the Great Serpent still itched and ached on the back of her neck.

Elation kindled as a slow fire in the pit of her stomach. It had visited her again...as she'd been told would happen. All life was one life, all vitality came together and branched back out like fingers on a hand. Living things were mortal, but life itself was eternal. She _understood_ now, in a way she hadn't before.

Nia held her hand down at the floor and whispered, "Come Shelob...we have much to do."

The spider clambered on, the spread of her legs as big around as the spread of Nia's fingers, and was lifted up. Much to do. Much to learn. The universe was bigger than either had supposed.

(OOC - Worked out new info...updating sheet shortly!)


----------



## ahayford (Jul 25, 2012)

The halls of Jzadirune are strangely silent when you wake. You each take a small portion of food from your rations and was it down with water from your skins. You eat in silence as each of your ponders your next move.

The Dark Stalker “mother” indicated the passage to the north lead to her chambers...but who knows what she might be hiding, or where else that might lead. There is another “freshly” bored tunnel out of the room you are currently in to the west. A long dark corridor extends to the south. You think you can see several of the glowing crystals you’ve seen elsewhere in the city, but they are currently dormant. You may also go back the way you came...and further explore the un-explored tunnels that way.


----------



## jkason (Jul 25, 2012)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*

"So, do we want to try to take on this ... whatever it is the Skulks are afraid of first?" Caytis asks. "It's certainly more straightforward, but who knows how much time we really have for cure-seeking..."

[sblock=mini-stats]Caytis Maggerin
HP: 18/18       AC: 15(19)      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 13(17)
(values in parenthesis with Shield active)
  Init: +02
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD: 00/12     ACP: -1     ASF: 00   Spot: +05

Conditions: none
In Hand: none

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             01     0     +2   -1*       
Will:            03     4     +1   -2**   

* -1 Reflex (Wyrm Blooded trait)  
** -2 Will (Crossblooded)
Conditional: Immune sleep, +2 vs enchantments, +4 vs acid  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quadrens                +2        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit
Quadrens, Spell Combat  +0        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit 
Composite Shortbow      +2        1d6         20/x3        Range 70 ft.

* Conditional: +1 attack with Arcane Pool enhancement.

Arcane Pool: 5/5 remaining    

Spells Prepared (Magus):
* 0 Level (3): Prestidigitation, Message, Light
* 1st Level (2, DC 15): Color Spray, Shocking (Acid) Grasp

Spells Known (Sorcerer, 15% spell failure): 
* 0 level (at will): Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mending
* 1st level (3/day): Shield[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 26, 2012)

*Valinnan Vapaus - Aasimar Cleric/Bard*

"It seems to me we're fairly well thrashing around down here, and that it's likely that any of our three quests - finding the lost children, finding the cure for this strange plague, and eliminating the Mother's rival - are best solved by simply continuing our explorations and staying alert. Given our limited knowledge right now, one direction seems as good as another to me."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 28, 2012)

"South," Nia says with some finality. "De only way to _definitely_ fail is to do notting. So we go south. And don't cut corners...de Dark Ones may not attack us now, but dere still be many dangers lurkin' here."


----------



## ahayford (Jul 30, 2012)

The group breaks camp and heads down the southern passage. The passage is finished dwarven stonework, like most of the original city. As you step close to the dim crystals on the ceiling, they again come to life bathing the passage in a soft blue light. After a few yards, you encounter a stairwell that leads upward, and then levels off again into a passage. 

Oddly, you are again surprised to hear the sounds of nature this deep below the earth. You hear a quiet breeze as it whispers through tree branches. A soft, natural yellow light seems to come from the chamber ahead. As you enter, you are amazed by what seems to be a forest. You would swear you were in the wilds above if it weren’t for the tight brambles that marked the walls of the chamber, and the forest canopy that clearly marks the ceiling. Unlike the previous park that appeared to be someone’s attempt to ape nature through engineering, this place appears to be the real thing...though you have no idea how these trees could live down here, nor where the light is coming from.

A bramble archway marks the exit from the room to the south, and north (where you came from). Two piles of stoney rumble mark another exist to the east. The brambles appear to have been cut away here, after the room was built.


----------



## jkason (Jul 30, 2012)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*

Caytis hisses something familiar, and his eyes once again take on a more serpentine aspect as he surveys the logic-defying natural surroundings. 

"Gods, for underground folk, they sure seemed to like what topside had to offer, putting in all this effort."

[sblock=ooc]Detect Magic as he searches the room. Technically, there's a 15% spell failure chance, but since he can just recast without limit, I figured it wasn't worth rolling in a case like this where there isn't combat / rounds to worry about.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Caytis Maggerin
HP: 18/18       AC: 15(19)      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 13(17)
(values in parenthesis with Shield active)
  Init: +02
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD: 00/12     ACP: -1     ASF: 00   Spot: +05

Conditions: none
In Hand: none

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             01     0     +2   -1*       
Will:            03     4     +1   -2**   

* -1 Reflex (Wyrm Blooded trait)  
** -2 Will (Crossblooded)
Conditional: Immune sleep, +2 vs enchantments, +4 vs acid  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quadrens                +2        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit
Quadrens, Spell Combat  +0        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit 
Composite Shortbow      +2        1d6         20/x3        Range 70 ft.

* Conditional: +1 attack with Arcane Pool enhancement.

Arcane Pool: 5/5 remaining    

Spells Prepared (Magus):
* 0 Level (3): Prestidigitation, Message, Light
* 1st Level (2, DC 15): Color Spray, Shocking (Acid) Grasp

Spells Known (Sorcerer, 15% spell failure): 
* 0 level (at will): Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mending
* 1st level (3/day): Shield[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Aug 1, 2012)

The enchantments in the room are laid bare before your second sight. Each tree, animal, and blade of crash in the room is a lovingly crafted illusion. The artistry involved in creating such an accurate representation is immense. You detect the craftsmanship of multiple individuals in the intricately crafted illusions. It was likely a community project of some kind. 

Curious about how the spells have managed to stay so stable after so many years, you notice that the enchantments appear to be drawing power from veins of energy in the walls and ceiling. These same veins appear to run to the light crystals that have been lighting your path as you explore the city. They appear to be conduits of some kind, transporting magical energy where it is needed throughout the city.


----------



## jkason (Aug 1, 2012)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*

Caytis whistles softly as his enhanced vision explains the room.

"None of it's real," he announces. "The whole park's some kind of illusion. But what might be more useful to know: it's feeding off the same magic conduits that turn on the lights, and that seem to be connected to our amulet. If there were some kind of ... centralized area that monitored all this, we might actually be able to find where folks were by what areas drew the most magic."
[sblock=mini-stats]Caytis Maggerin
HP: 18/18       AC: 15(19)      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 13(17)
(values in parenthesis with Shield active)
  Init: +02
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD: 00/12     ACP: -1     ASF: 00   Spot: +05

Conditions: none
In Hand: none

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             01     0     +2   -1*       
Will:            03     4     +1   -2**   

* -1 Reflex (Wyrm Blooded trait)  
** -2 Will (Crossblooded)
Conditional: Immune sleep, +2 vs enchantments, +4 vs acid  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quadrens                +2        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit
Quadrens, Spell Combat  +0        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit 
Composite Shortbow      +2        1d6         20/x3        Range 70 ft.

* Conditional: +1 attack with Arcane Pool enhancement.

Arcane Pool: 5/5 remaining    

Spells Prepared (Magus):
* 0 Level (3): Prestidigitation, Message, Light
* 1st Level (2, DC 15): Color Spray, Shocking (Acid) Grasp

Spells Known (Sorcerer, 15% spell failure): 
* 0 level (at will): Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mending
* 1st level (3/day): Shield[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 1, 2012)

Nia glowered at the room as if it had just insulted her.

"Idiot hill-children," she mutters. "So in love wit' dere magic pictures...dere always be a _cost_ to magic. Not just _energy_. What is taken, must be returned. Dis is the rule beneath the rules, de one all odders come from."

She lets her breath out, a long, slow sigh.

"We must find de place from which dis energy comes. Dere, I tink we will find our answers. And maybe our salvation...if dere is one to be had."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 9, 2012)

Val looks around in wonder at the garden beneath the earth. "So none of this is real? But what an accomplishment! Nia, I trust what you say about magic having a cost, but to be able to do something like this is wondrous . . . and not a waste at all, I think. I can't imagine living my entire life underground, but to be able to come here and feel as though I were on the surface would make it _much_ more bearable.

You're also right about finding the source of the energy, I think. Any ideas where to look?"


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 9, 2012)

Nia looked ready to argue the point about it being or not being a waste, but visibly restrained herself and looked at the wall.

"De power is in de walls. If we ken follow de power, we will eventually follow it back home. But if dis power be tainted some way, den we ken not use it widdout risk. Easy for now, but if de gnomes made magic doors, or magic bridges, wit magic controls..."

She sighs and shakes her head.

"When you choose to live in a dream, and forsake what is real, is it such a shock dat you become a dream yourself?"

With that the witch hissed siblant syllables, and her eyes gleamed with a strange green glow as she inspected the walls, trying to see what Caytis had...and to see if she could determine the _direction_ power flowed from.


----------



## ahayford (Aug 17, 2012)

To all outside observers, Nia's eyes go milky white as she lifts the astral veils and attempts to trace the power conduits to their source. To her trained eyes, the magical energy flows like water in a canyon. The roots of various enchantments hang lazily in its cool waters, feeding like thirsty mangroves. The waters originate from the  south-west corner of the room, flowing out from a segment of the wall. They orbit the room once, before heading out the room the the south.

As you examine the segment of the wall the conduits originates from, you notice a round, gear shaped door, much like one you saw earlier. It is shut tightly with no obvious means of egress. A carved dragon head with its mouth open in a snarl is crafted into the wall next to the door. A small, round hole, sits within its open mouth.


----------



## jkason (Aug 20, 2012)

*Caytis Maggerin, half-elf magus*

Caytis frowns, examining the dragon's mouth.

"I suppose it only makes sense they'd lock off routes to the main power supply," he muses. He glances to the pendant the party has in their possession. 

"Don't suppose that would open anything, do we? If not, I think this is probably your department, Svexyn."

[sblock=mini-stats]Caytis Maggerin
HP: 18/18       AC: 15(19)      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 13(17)
(values in parenthesis with Shield active)
  Init: +02
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD: 00/12     ACP: -1     ASF: 00   Spot: +05

Conditions: none
In Hand: none

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             01     0     +2   -1*       
Will:            03     4     +1   -2**   

* -1 Reflex (Wyrm Blooded trait)  
** -2 Will (Crossblooded)
Conditional: Immune sleep, +2 vs enchantments, +4 vs acid  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quadrens                +2        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit
Quadrens, Spell Combat  +0        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit 
Composite Shortbow      +2        1d6         20/x3        Range 70 ft.

* Conditional: +1 attack with Arcane Pool enhancement.

Arcane Pool: 5/5 remaining    

Spells Prepared (Magus):
* 0 Level (3): Prestidigitation, Message, Light
* 1st Level (2, DC 15): Color Spray, Shocking (Acid) Grasp

Spells Known (Sorcerer, 15% spell failure): 
* 0 level (at will): Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mending
* 1st level (3/day): Shield[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 22, 2012)

Nia squints at the pendent, then takes hold of it and puts it up to the round hole in the dragon's mouth.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 25, 2012)

Svexyn moves towards the door, noting that the door was made of gnomish hands.  That being said, he knew there had to be a reason for a dragon head hovering at its entrance. 

"I'm good with a lock, but from what I know about Ghelve, gnomish hands made these doors.  If that's anything to warn you, a dragon head staring at us is not a welcome thing to mess with."

He inspects the hole closer, trying to find the trap that has to be here... 

ooc - (If possible, taking 20 on search for traps - If not, then Perception +9 for traps)


----------



## ahayford (Sep 15, 2012)

*OOC:*


 So....somehow I stopped getting email updates when threads got bumped....got busy at work...and decided I would check manually since I doubted people just dropped off the face of the earth in all the games I was playing. Low and behold, technology has failed me. Not a good excuse but its the one I have. Game to resume shortly. I'm sorry for the delay.


----------



## jkason (Sep 18, 2012)

ahayford said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> So....somehow I stopped getting email updates when threads got bumped....got busy at work...and decided I would check manually since I doubted people just dropped off the face of the earth in all the games I was playing. Low and behold, technology has failed me. Not a good excuse but its the one I have. Game to resume shortly. I'm sorry for the delay.












*OOC:*


No worries. I know I've dropped off periodically, as well. Glad you're back.


----------



## ahayford (Sep 20, 2012)

Nia handles the amulet and compares it to the shape of the lock, however it does not appear to fit. Its form seems to imply it is meant for some kind of key, but the amulet does not appear to be it.

Svexyn kneels beside Nia to examine the door and lock. As he runs his hands along the stonework, he can find no trace of any kind of trap or alarm on either the door or the lock.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 23, 2012)

Nia takes a step back, her face twisted in annoyance. She watches Svexyn work for a moment, then asks, "Ken you open dis? If not, we will need to find de key somewhere in dis city. Or a way to break troo de door widdout wrecking de wall around it."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 28, 2012)

"I can try, but gnomes aren't easily fond of allowing other easy access to their homes and possessions.  Everyone might want to stand back, just in case..."

Svexyn then peers at the lock to get him some working room.  he then goes to work on the lock, making sure that if he hears anything that he doesn't like, he will try to spring back out of the way to the right.

Disable Device/Open Lock +12


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 29, 2012)

Valinnan waits with baited breath as his friend goes to work on the lock . . .


----------



## jkason (Oct 2, 2012)

*Caytis Maggerin, sorcerous half-elf magus*

Caytis' hand clenches around the hilt of his blade as he waits to see how the locksmith's apprentice does with the oddity blocking their preferred route...

[sblock=mini-stats]Caytis Maggerin
HP: 18/18       AC: 15(19)      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 13(17)
(values in parenthesis with Shield active)
  Init: +02
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD: 00/12     ACP: -1     ASF: 00   Spot: +05

Conditions: none
In Hand: none

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             01     0     +2   -1*       
Will:            03     4     +1   -2**   

* -1 Reflex (Wyrm Blooded trait)  
** -2 Will (Crossblooded)
Conditional: Immune sleep, +2 vs enchantments, +4 vs acid  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quadrens                +2        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit
Quadrens, Spell Combat  +0        1d6         19-20/x2     1 pt bleed on crit 
Composite Shortbow      +2        1d6         20/x3        Range 70 ft.

* Conditional: +1 attack with Arcane Pool enhancement.

Arcane Pool: 5/5 remaining    

Spells Prepared (Magus):
* 0 Level (3): Prestidigitation, Message, Light
* 1st Level (2, DC 15): Color Spray, Shocking (Acid) Grasp

Spells Known (Sorcerer, 15% spell failure): 
* 0 level (at will): Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mending
* 1st level (3/day): Shield[/sblock]


----------

